# big brother 10



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

when does it start?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

O




god



no


----------



## Griff (May 14, 2009)

Who cares.


----------



## Flashman (May 14, 2009)

It's eleven isn't it?

It starts in the summer time some time.

Edit: no it's ten sozzer.


----------



## zoooo (May 14, 2009)

Hmm, isn't it normally May?


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

yeah. should be soon. i knew that already actually, i just wanted to start a thread about it to annoy people.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2009)

I couldn't give a monkeys


----------



## Flashman (May 14, 2009)

Is this teh official thread then?

I give a monkeys _a bit_. Prefer celeb though.


----------



## trevhagl (May 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> when does it start?




whens it fucking finish more like, so we can have a few hours of telly back?


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Is this teh official thread then?



oooh i hope so. i've never had an official big brother thread before.


----------



## electrogirl (May 14, 2009)

This thread pleases me. I was going to start a 'who's your favourite big brother contestant?' thread the other day, but it was not long after my 'who's your favourtie spice girl?' thread and I thought it was a bit too soon and someone might stab me for being non-urban.


----------



## Flashman (May 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> oooh i hope so. i've never had an official big brother thread before.



I'm with you all the way.


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

my favourite ever has got to be aisleyne.


----------



## Flashman (May 14, 2009)

Wrong Craig. It's the other Craig.


----------



## xes (May 14, 2009)

I keep getting spammed on youtube by some bigbrother 10 cunt


----------



## electrogirl (May 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> my favourite ever has got to be aisleyne.



Oh yeah for sure. It was basically going to be a thinly veiled thread applauding aisleeeeeyyyne.


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

wicked. this is what this thread can start off by being, but don't let on, okay?


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

wut?


----------



## Flashman (May 14, 2009)

Did Aisleyne come in a box?


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

yeah, she did! i'd forgotten about that!


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Did Aisleyne come in a box?


No, she was just having a nap there.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2009)

Big Brother certainly fires up people to get passionate about their indifference.

Never understood why people like Ashleyne - pretty nothingy i reckon, i live in Croydon, white rude girls like her are 10 a penny.

this fella, on the other hand, is my fave BB contestant, and maybe one of my fave people...


----------



## Flashman (May 14, 2009)

"No, I'm not joking, jokes aren't my _suit_"

Funny how you remember random bollocks like that.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> "No, I'm not joking, jokes aren't my _suit_"
> 
> Funny how you remember random bollocks like that.



Ha ha - he had a great way of pronouncing "suit", i'm trying to do it now and failing


----------



## Sadken (May 14, 2009)

The BB thread last year was fantastic.


----------



## Tank Girl (May 14, 2009)

looks like it all starts on 4th june


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Never understood why people like Ashleyne - pretty nothingy i reckon, i live in Croydon, white rude girls like her are 10 a penny.



cos she was funny, and seemed pretty down to earth and friendly (but without being boring).


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> cos she was funny, and seemed pretty down to earth and friendly (but without being boring).



I remember her as being aggresive and show-offy

"You bess know yourself, lillal girl"


----------



## Stigmata (May 14, 2009)

I gave up on the show (and the great British public) when  got voted out.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2009)

2 pages already, oh dear. 

Ashleyne turned out well in the end. Charley BB7 is probably my fave HM for purely selfish reasons, Alex BB3 for entertainment purposes, and Anna BB1 takes the actually-you-seem-like-a-decent-human-being award. 

C4 do seem to be flogging a dead horse this year (and the last, and the one before that) but I suspect I'll give it a go and get sucked in again, at least for the first few weeks. I always enjoy the banter on this thread more than the actual show anyway.

I'd guess this year we're in for no live feed (the final nail in the BB coffin if true), an ever-decreasing audience figure, and more than several strange results.


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

no live feed?!? 

i hope that's not true.


----------



## moomoo (May 14, 2009)

What about poor Jade?


----------



## dodgepot (May 14, 2009)

she's making a jeremy bentham style appearance.


----------



## moomoo (May 14, 2009)

I hope there will be a shrine.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> no live feed?!?
> 
> i hope that's not true.



I've heard talk of maybe some late night E4 feed, but that's all at this stage.

It would fundamentally change the nature of the show imo, leading to an ever more scripted, manipulated experience. With no one watching the watchers  - so to speak - the production team can do more or less as they please. Say what you like about the nutters over on digispy who watch 24/7 and complain to offcom at the drop of a pin, they did at least keep the worst excesses of the  planning team under control.
I suspect we have nightly soap-style one-big-event-per-show packages to look forward to, with the "reality" side of things firmly and finally laid to rest...


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2009)

There was no live feed for the first series, was there?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 14, 2009)

They should have Patrick in it.







"Look at that! Face like a Manchester morgue! Wish they'd nominate you, sour flaps!"


"Shut it, Sharmi Chakrabati"


----------



## Hellsbells (May 14, 2009)

oh my god, i LOVED Victor. He was hilarious. 
They've all been quite dislikable for the last few years though. 

Does anyone remember that fit (imo!) one from BB1. I can't remember his name, which is obviously really helpful. He was a farmer or something and ended up getting married to one of the other contestants and having a kid with her. He was lovely. Really sweet and a bit shy. Even my granny liked him. 
Was he called Jon...?!?


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> oh my god, i LOVED Victor. He was hilarious.
> They've all been quite dislikable for the last few years though.
> 
> Does anyone remember that fit (imo!) one from BB1. I can't remember his name, which is obviously really helpful. He was a farmer or something and ended up getting married to one of the other contestants and having a kid with her. He was lovely. Really sweet and a bit shy. Even my granny liked him.
> Was he called Jon...?!?


The Oirish one? Tom?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 14, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> looks like it all starts on 4th june



whoo hoo


----------



## Tank Girl (May 14, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The Oirish one? Tom?


yeah, it was Tom. and he made the ladies smile in his red shorts


----------



## Hellsbells (May 14, 2009)

yeah Tom, that's it 
I loved him and the red shorts episode. That was after that slutty woman gave the massage wasn't it?


----------



## zoooo (May 14, 2009)

I still like Brian best. Gay Brian, not black Brian.


----------



## Tank Girl (May 14, 2009)

I liked both the brian's. gay brian probably best though.

I really hated victor.


----------



## zoooo (May 14, 2009)

Victor was an idiot.

I liked Alex. (male Alex)


----------



## Tank Girl (May 14, 2009)

god no! I hated him too 

my heart will forever belong to spencer.


----------



## Strumpet (May 14, 2009)

It's an official proper BB thread when Oranges turns up and he has so 

4th June? Nice.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 14, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> god no! I hated him too
> 
> my heart will forever belong to spencer.



I was cleaning out my spare cupboard the other week and I found a copy of O.K magazine from  July 2002 with Spencer on the cover - it was quite interesting to look back on, they had loads about Jade in it as well


----------



## zoooo (May 14, 2009)

Oh, Spencer was yummy.


----------



## Strumpet (May 14, 2009)

Spencer was cute. Tom was sexy but I think it was more the accent for me.


----------



## Tank Girl (May 14, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It's an official proper BB thread when Oranges turns up and he has so
> 
> 4th June? Nice.


tidy


----------



## Flashman (May 15, 2009)

Looking forward to zoooo fancying anyone who isn't female, and a load of tidy boilers for tha blerks, why aye thoer but like.


----------



## clicker (May 15, 2009)

"Sandy get down.....you're gonna fall..." top marks for pissing in the pedal bin then legging it over the fence. Nobody has bettered that exit.


----------



## Flashman (May 15, 2009)

"I've just.......let wind go".

Shit, was that almost ten years ago.

Craig was the best "I did it for the flids!!11"


----------



## dodgepot (May 15, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> looks like it all starts on 4th june



ooh thanks


----------



## Tank Girl (May 15, 2009)

took your time


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Looking forward to zoooo fancying anyone who isn't female


----------



## Flashman (May 15, 2009)




----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2009)

clicker said:


> "Sandy get down.....you're gonna fall..." top marks for pissing in the pedal bin then legging it over the fence. Nobody has bettered that exit.


 
I thought he took a shit in it?

He was my favourite too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 15, 2009)

Alex B said:


> There was no live feed for the first series, was there?



yes there was it's why i got cable...

it wasn't muted either it was all live hence the whole nasty nick thing which happened as i recall it was one of the launch things for e4...


----------



## Santino (May 15, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yes there was it's why i got cable...
> 
> it wasn't muted either it was all live hence the whole nasty nick thing which happened as i recall it was one of the launch things for e4...


Pretty sure live feed was only online for series 1. The e4 thing came later.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 15, 2009)

did E4 even exist back in those days?


----------



## Dozy (May 15, 2009)

Live feed on the internet was way back, because I remember trying to watch using a 56k modem.  

I heard that this was going to be the LAST Big Brother too.  Channel 4 are looking to hire an island somewhere for a reality show in 2010.  Not sure if it's true, but we shall see!


----------



## breasticles (May 15, 2009)

i am DISTRAUGHT that no props have gone out to lovely helen. she loved blinking, she did. true fact: she is now working as the receptionist at a hairdressers in bristol. she is so orange, shes like a little welsh oompah loompah.


----------



## Strumpet (May 15, 2009)

Aawww I liked Helen too


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2009)

Aw, when house romance only went so far as a sneaky kiss.

Good old days.


----------



## purplex (May 17, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Big Brother certainly fires up people to get passionate about their indifference.
> 
> Never understood why people like Ashleyne - pretty nothingy i reckon, i live in Croydon, white rude girls like her are 10 a penny.
> 
> this fella, on the other hand, is my fave BB contestant, and maybe one of my fave people...



The man is a hateful bitchy cunt.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 2, 2009)

two more sleeps, folks


----------



## Looby (Jun 2, 2009)

breasticles said:


> i am DISTRAUGHT that no props have gone out to lovely helen. she loved blinking, she did. true fact: she is now working as the receptionist at a hairdressers in bristol. she is so orange, shes like a little welsh oompah loompah.




Aww, I loved Helen. I was watching a thing about BB last night and they showed the clip of Paul telling her he lived like an international pop star.  



dodgepot said:


> two more sleeps, folks



Yay. 

I've had to start buying Heat again so I don't miss any BB gossip.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 2, 2009)

this week's heat is full of bits about the last nine BB's. apparently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2009)

Have there been any rumours in teh papers about what wacky, crazy people they've got in there this time? 

I long for the day I actually properly know someone in there.


----------



## Looby (Jun 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> this week's heat is full of bits about the last nine BB's. apparently.



 It's at work but I haven't read it yet. I wasn't that excited but watching Helen and Paul and the clips of fight night soon changed that.


----------



## Looby (Jun 2, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have there been any rumours in teh papers about what wacky, crazy people they've got in there this time?
> 
> I long for the day I actually properly know someone in there.



I think I'd wee myself if I knew someone. You could go on BBLB and stuff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I think I'd wee myself if I knew someone. You could go on BBLB and stuff.



It was pretty exciting that the twins were from around here. I still like them, purely because of that. They are actually very like many people I've met from around here.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 2, 2009)

I was good for the first few years, complete balls now.Thank fuck this is the last one.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2009)

In Heat there's a double page spread with a picture of every housemate ever. I'd forgotten looooads of them existed.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I was good for the first few years, complete balls now.Thank fuck this is the last one.


Mwaha. Do you truuuuly believe that? 
I wouldn't get your hopes up. 
I think there are definitely 2 more, at least.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 2, 2009)

Is this shit realy back?

I am seriously tempted to give-up the TV again.


----------



## Looby (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm watching the BB Big Quiz on E4+1.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 2, 2009)

I blink I does...

I never really watched it after BB5 and the whole Victor fight business - for me that was the best season ever. After that even tho some of the situations were more tense, the people became less interesting.

Who was the slimey little weasel? Cesar? That was the last season I started watching I think...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> two more sleeps, folks


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jun 2, 2009)

bollocks


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2009)

You being GrumpyPants?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jun 3, 2009)

just speaking my minds on the internets.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Have I missed all the subliminal eye advertising? 

Normally i like to squeal when i see the eye.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 3, 2009)

I hertfordshire the tags on this thread.


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't see those.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2009)

((MG's minds)))   


I've not seen the eye yet either


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't seen the eye but I've heard the Geordie voice.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> This thread pleases me. I was going to start a 'who's your favourite big brother contestant?' thread the other day, but it was not long after my 'who's your favourtie spice girl?' thread and I thought it was a bit too soon and someone might stab me for being non-urban.



I'd like to see Davina and Dermot, and that tosser with the Tyneside accent announcer, and Russell Brand, and Jade's corpse, Ant and Dec, and Kinga the Amazing Wine Bottle Absorbing Minger, and John de Mol and Peter Bazalgette, and Rebecca Loos.

Force those fake-ass fuckwits into staying in there for weeks on end with only angel dust and goats milk to survive on, whilst every normal human is trying to watch Wimbledon tennis on telly, then see how much their downwardly spiralling TV careers are worth. Now that's proper telly.

Nobody wants to see normal fucked up people make idiots of themselves.
That's the job of the "stars" nowadays. 
We got YouTube. We seen your porn tapes already.

Before you know it, Jordan and Peter André will be presenting Newsnight.

I'm so proud to be British.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2009)

wimbledon? _boring!_


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2009)

one more sleep


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 3, 2009)

That was so good when Rebecca Loos wanked off a pig


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2009)

I think you need "the farm" thread leccy.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 3, 2009)

It was the only response I could summon up for PK's wry and original take on Big Brother


----------



## foo (Jun 3, 2009)

i prefer the c'leb BB. are they doing one of those this year?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah. it's gonna have mutya and terry christian in (or so i've heard)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Flashman (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't _*business*_ wiv da haterz.

T'raaaaaaaaaaaaas, cha, etc etc etc.


----------



## foo (Jun 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yeah. it's gonna have mutya and terry christian in (or so i've heard)



ho ho ho. 

so that's a no then. 

Terry. i'd forgotten all about Terry. how could i?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate everything this fucking shitheap of a show stands for.





So, no doubt I'll get sucked in and find myself watching every bloody episode as per bloody usual


----------



## Sadken (Jun 3, 2009)

I love this show more than the Queen.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 3, 2009)

"Bonner"

"Bonnie?"

"Yeah Bonner"


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2009)

god yeah


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2009)

foo said:


> ho ho ho.
> 
> so that's a no then.
> 
> Terry. i'd forgotten all about Terry. how could i?



no, it's not a no, but a yes, but we've already had it.

christ


----------



## Rollem (Jun 3, 2009)

as ever, i will half watch them walking in, get bored of them all very quickly, then slag the show off


----------



## Flashman (Jun 3, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> god yeah



Lol. She was only in it for five minutes. As was the witch who was the one who looked like a witch.

Edit: it was Mary


----------



## Flashman (Jun 3, 2009)

I liked Nicky Maxwell cos she called someone a cunt.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll probably watch the first show where they go in. Then I'll make judgments about them all based purely on their looks/clothes/audition video which will make me hate them all and I won't watch it for a few weeks. Once they've all stopped trying to be nice to each other and the bitching starts, I'll tune back in.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2009)

that's how I'd always watch it for years miss potter, but then I'd kick myself for missing things, so I get sucked in straight away now


----------



## foo (Jun 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> no, it's not a no, but a yes, but we've already had it.
> 
> christ



was the one with Tel this year then? i thought it was last year.

time moves along strangely in my world dodgers...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't really remember either fooface. I remember it being quite cold when it was on so I think maybe it was Winter time.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 3, 2009)

It's always January for CBB.


----------



## foo (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you for informing me of this fact Flashman. 

and for your helpful post too electro . 

 @ dodgers.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2009)

not my fault you've got a brain like a sieve.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jun 3, 2009)

When will the madness end


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 3, 2009)

It is now possible to be immunised against Big Brother watching. Simply read Snowball In Hell by Christopher Brookmyre and you'll never even contemplate watching it again.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2009)

i'm a big brother fan. i don't read books.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Apart from Aisleyne's autobiography obvs


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2009)

blates obvs. literally.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2009)

mo mo ain't going to be on it so who gives a flying fuck, yo!

actually even with him on i didn't watch any of it.


dave


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 3, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> It is now possible to be immunised against Big Brother watching. Simply read Snowball In Hell by Christopher Brookmyre and you'll never even contemplate watching it again.



Ooooh, is that a new one?

<heads off to amazon>


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> It is now possible to be immunised against Big Brother watching. Simply read Snowball In Hell by Christopher Brookmyre and you'll never even contemplate watching it again.


How does it make you feel like that?
I read (for my sins) the Ben Elton book set in the BB house. It was rubbish.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2009)

Flashman said:


> "Bonner"
> "Bonnie?"
> "Yeah Bonner"


LMAO


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

Any rumours in any of the papers or mags yet folks?
And where the hell is o&ls?


----------



## harpo (Jun 3, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> It is now possible to be immunised against Big Brother watching. Simply read Snowball In Hell by Christopher Brookmyre and you'll never even contemplate watching it again.



Not forgetting Dead Set



http://www.e4.com/deadset/


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Any rumours in any of the papers or mags yet folks?
> And where the hell is o&ls?



Heard possibly 2 Miss Uk's (or some such title) might be going in. 
If so I hope they're entertaining and not just eye candy. Don't mind some of that and there better be some male candy too! Just nice if they have some....personality too.  

Ain't the same with ole O&L's eh!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Heard possibly 2 Miss Uk's (or some such title) might be going in.
> If so I hope they're entertaining and not just eye candy. Don't mind some of that and there better be some male candy too! Just nice if they have some....personality too.
> 
> Ain't the same with ole O&L's eh!



I was hoping for some pre-show tip-offs. Not that I ever actually place a bet, but dammit Janet, it's fun to see the little cottage industry that is thrown up around the show 

How is he after his whole operation/leg hell of last year? Anyone know?


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2009)

Omg, 1 fucking sleep.  

That quiz last night was shit. It should have been presented by Jimmy Carr or someone like that not Davina. She was trying to be bitchy and funny and it didn't work. I'm not holding out much hope for BBBM.


----------



## starfish (Jun 3, 2009)

I heard from a very reliable source that Susan Boyle is going to be put into the house in the 2nd week.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 3, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ooooh, is that a new one?
> 
> <heads off to amazon>



Just came out in paperback.



zoooo said:


> How does it make you feel like that?
> I read (for my sins) the Ben Elton book set in the BB house. It was rubbish.



Put it this way. Public embarrassment and general notoriety are not the worst things that could possibly happen to somebody. Basically the book pushes the idea of celebrity voyeurism further along every chapter, leaving the reader little choice but see the extremes as having the same sort of appeal as current reality TV shows. It also has a rather neat love story, a good dose of psychological thriller, and some belly laughs.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Put it this way. Public embarrassment and general notoriety are not the worst things that could possibly happen to somebody. Basically the book pushes the idea of celebrity voyeurism further along every chapter, leaving the reader little choice but see the extremes as having the same sort of appeal as current reality TV shows. It also has a rather neat love story, a good dose of psychological thriller, and some belly laughs.



Oooh, fun! 
*buys*


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 3, 2009)

I am busy tomorrow, so I will miss the launch show.  The following is probably what I would have typed if I had seen the show:
_
Well, what a bunch of twits they have put in this year. Where do they get these freaks from? Did you see the token "normal" person?  What a load of rubbish this is! All the girls are wearing far too much makeup! How come there is no live feed - that's dreadful._

There - that should keep me going for a while.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 3, 2009)

I might watch it this year, because slagging it off has become so passé.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 3, 2009)

I always watch it (well, apart from the first one), and I always slag it off, too  

It's fun.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2009)

Put it this way, the prospect of missing out on BB chat has made me realise I need to reintroduce a telly into my life.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was hoping for some pre-show tip-offs. Not that I ever actually place a bet, but dammit Janet, it's fun to see the little cottage industry that is thrown up around the show
> 
> How is he after his whole operation/leg hell of last year? Anyone know?



I'm still around and posting, just tend not to get as involved as I used to. Things change. But the game is the game. There'll still be the occasional *oddsflash!*  

It was an arm hell too btw, it's everyone else on Urban who's had the leg hell. Still very much a work in progress. Me and a mountain bike vs a taxi van with a blind driver. I didn't win. 

The good stuff normally only arrives the day of the first show, but I'll have a look now. You never know...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, just had a look. Not that much from anyone credible yet.

1) The diary room and chair look a bit rubbish.
2) The format for the first few days and evictions seems to be doing the rounds (here, for example) and looks to be accurate. We'll see.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> Put it this way, the prospect of missing out on BB chat has made me realise I need to reintroduce a telly into my life.


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

god that quiz was embarrassing...when the panelists weren't talking, they looked bored to tears. 

stick to presenting BB Davina. only BB. never ever try anything else cos you're shit.

it was good seeing princess Nicky again though, glad to see she hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Davina is shit on BB aswell, she spoils my enjoyment of the live shows with her over animated face.

Is that long-legger still doing BBLB? Zazu got fired didn't she..?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2009)

urgh, the annual vacuity-fest rolls into town once more.

is ever-preggers Davina still doing the show?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

could you try and be more predictable please? thanks.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

no more sleeps  



electrogirl said:


> Davina is shit on BB aswell, she spoils my enjoyment of the live shows with her over animated face.
> 
> Is that long-legger still doing BBLB? Zazu got fired didn't she..?



yeah zezi, got the push, gorgeous twatface george is back.

and yeah, totally agree about davina and her gurny face and her really crap shots at being funny. SHUT UP NOW. yes, now please davina.

anyway...  you are live on channel four, do not say fuck or bollocks


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Davina is shit on BB aswell, she spoils my enjoyment of the live shows with her over animated face.
> 
> Is that long-legger still doing BBLB? Zazu got fired didn't she..?



i know what you mean leccy (spesh about her stupid face pulling) but i can't actually imagine BB being hosted by anyone else...

except possibly Mr Brand. 

when she did that 'joke' about tossing off an elephant...jesus  i was embarrassed for her. she is a grade A twat.


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> is ever-preggers Davina still doing the show?



she's having quadruplets this year!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 4, 2009)

apparently there will no no housemates for the first couple of days.

Oh no it sounds tedious already - cold porridge and no beds  why can't they think of something original?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> she's having quadruplets this year!!



They're all due to burst from her abdomen, Alien-style, during the final


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

sweet! 

splattered babies.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

here we go


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Davina looks sexy as ever.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

moar pregnancy!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Fucking yes!!!


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

2 minutes in and already I'm sick of it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

This cunt's dead!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

LULZ - it's Tory Boy


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

posho!!! votes tory but an anarchist at heart


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

~He's just like Dot Communist!!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

I vote tory, but i'm an anarchist at heart.

SASS, you've been cloned


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

I vote Tory but I'm an anarchist at heart

Quote of the millenium.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

You'd probably call it indie! ARRRGHHHHHH!!!!! KILL HIS BRAIN OUT!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## elbows (Jun 4, 2009)

Indie Reggae Playboy Tory Free market Anarchist with very silly hat.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd laugh if Dillinger4 is in it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

FailFreddie

Urban's very own Dillinger4 is tweeting along with tonight's launch show. I'll choose choice snippets for your viewing satisfaction. If he lets me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'd laugh if Dillinger4 is in it.



lol 

(Charlie Brooker is live tweeting too)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

A young Paul McGann in a cock hat. Looks like value.

This is 45mins delayed supposedly - looking at the sun that seems about right.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Tell him I still have feelings for him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> ~He's just like Dot Communist!!



So, we met again 'big daddy' ken. Don't make me watch this shit program in order to compare you to the wankiest contestant.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Aggro lesbian


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

lesbian - check


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Straight of the bat: I don't wanna be her.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

*fapfapfap*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> So, we met again 'big daddy' ken. Don't make me watch this shit program in order to compare you to the wankiest contestant.



I actually thought it _was_ you for the first 20 seconds of the video.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Tell him I still have feelings for him.



I will.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not, not  not not watching this show.















MPs expenses is much better


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

stop cutting your nose off to spite your face BK


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone said "I bet she posts here?" yet?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL, fave pastime eating out


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

fucking hurry up!! Right; hate her.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> LOL, fave pastime eating out



Davina flybyed there


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm on edge as I've heard a rumour that someone I know is on this. Fingers crossed it's bollocks for his sake.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG, she's Dill!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, it's straight out of the 'uncomfortable conversation' thread


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

bimbo - check


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

...........................................................................burnley travelodge.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

She's some horrific genetic collision of Tracy and Kitten dna. Tritten? Kracy?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW A STUPID BLONDE GIRL!!! What a shocker!


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Phwoar!!  Plastic tits FTW!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

There's a little check list of stereotypes and they're blates just going down it and checking them off.

I say we all vote for the really boring person that will inevitably be put in to win.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for disabled black franco-chinese man.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2009)

black crippled lesbain going in next then?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

I was struggling to find anything to say about that one, but Charlie Brooker did it for me: "She needs a Sims icon above her head". 

She looks like fun actually, bit sparky.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I'm waiting for disabled black franco-chinese man.





B0B2oo9 said:


> black crippled lesbain going in next then?



Either way, be sure they will get a bunch of "awwwwwww"s from the audience.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I was struggling to find anything to say about that one, but Charlie Brooker did it for me: "She needs a Sims icon above her head".
> 
> She looks like fun actually, bit sparky.



Heh, yeah. I retweeted that.

(Wots you on twitter OL?)


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hazel Blears is going in


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> LOL, fave pastime eating out



I chortled


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

eye candy twatman!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> OMG, she's Dill!



wot  really? an urbanite on BB?

don't believe you and this is probably  some in joke for people who joined before Feb 2005


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Visual Merchandiser. HAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA. 

Fuck, he lives down the road from me. All of those outdoor shots are on my way to work at Castlefield.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> wot  really? an urbanite on BB?
> 
> don't believe you and this is probably  some in joke for people who joined before Feb 2005



Yes, really. Trust me, I've been friends with Dill for 18 months now, so I know. And am shocked!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Spot the alpha male come in and twat Freddie with his body language


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Look at me, I'm beautiful.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, really. Trust me, I've been friends with Dill for 18 months now, so I know. And am shocked!



This needs moar evidence.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

flangeesha


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Flashing bible basher.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent use of fanjita


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

She's lovely looking but has weird broken hair


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Excellent use of fanjita



She didn't say that though, she said flangeesha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

So what's going to happen? They get slung in and they're *not* housemates? What are they - inmates?

Fucking stupid bloody programme FUCK OFF!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

she's kissed russell brand - she must DIE!!!!

or rubbed down with a bleachy cloth.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, SWEARS.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So what's going to happen? They get slung in and they're *not* housemates? What are they - inmates?
> 
> Fucking stupid bloody programme FUCK OFF!



Yeah I hate that fucking shit, I'm not investing my time and effort into caring about them and learning their names just for loads of new people to come in instead.

Can't they just leave the format alone A BIT?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Bring on the fat person!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Look it's Phailrrell Williams.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

This guy is going to be GOLD. Absolute GOLD.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ohw ait - mouthy wanker first before FAT PERSON


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I like his clothes.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

I was waiting for the rude boy.............................next stereotype please


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

IN DA HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD! Fuck sake.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

he could be fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Pull your pance up young man


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, really. Trust me, I've been friends with Dill for 18 months now, so I know. And am shocked!



o noes 

I am still more fascinated by MPs though: the psychological details of it all is much more compelling because they didn't know they would be found out. They weren't performing. Mwah hah hah.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm keeping a running tally of the stereotypes on twitter.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

he's wearing a one vodka, two vodka, three vodka, floor comedy t-shirt

he's my hero


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I am enjoying watching him.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so depressed about having to constantly be one day behind everyone else again.


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Cairon's cool.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL @ the sign: "We're MPs and we're here at your expense."


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Has the over older Mother figure been in yet?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

is it? OH! okay okay okay


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

freddie asked where he's from "I'm from the countryside"


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 4, 2009)

"I'm from...the cuntryside!"


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAA


This is brilliant, Freddie being treated like a moron by Cairon


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Could go all the way this one. Good first impressions.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> freddie asked where he's from "I'm from the countryside"



Staffordshire _and_ Shropshire


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> freddie asked where he's from "I'm from the countryside"


Is 'cuntricide' when you kill a BB housemate?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Could go all the way this one. Good first impressions.



*waves* BB guru


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Could go all the way this one. Good first impressions.



Ah yes, everyone loves a homophobe.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

ooooh leccy - my aisleyne book arrived today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah yes, everyone loves a homophobe.



What? What? I was posting and not watching - what happened?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> ooooh leccy - my aisleyne book arrived today



agh! OMG! I need to order mine still! 

OKay if I order it tonight, we can read it at the same time kind of, that would be cool.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the American, so far. And the model too.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, bad note on that 'I get nervous wiping my own arse' - when asked if he's gay


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah yes, everyone loves a homophobe.



Genuinely missed that bit, I was being talked at. Ta, will check it out again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Yeah, bad note on that 'I get nervous wiping my own arse' - when asked if he's gay



Wanker, innit.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> agh! OMG! I need to order mine still!
> 
> OKay if I order it tonight, we can read it at the same time kind of, that would be cool.


yeah  the leccy and tanky book club, reading all the heavyweights of our time 

I'll hold off starting until you've got yours


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pull your pance up young man


Innit!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> ooooh leccy - my aisleyne book arrived today



Do you reckon it was written in crayon?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> yeah  the leccy and tanky book club, *reading all the heavyweights of our time*
> 
> I'll hold off starting until you've got yours





Aces, I'll go order it now.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

In soviet russia, brother bigs you!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

wowsers!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Do you reckon it was written in crayon?



SHE IS CLEVER


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Who said that about being gay and shis arse? Which one? I'm compiling my Sneer List.


Now I love this Angel 

Teehee she is Ebeneezer Goode


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Is that DotComms mum?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Do you reckon it was written in crayon?


shut your big fat stupid face


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

I could not cope in that house without a) books b) the internet c) fags.


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

FREAK!


----------



## elbows (Jun 4, 2009)

Davina is channelling Terry Wogan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Ive gone off her already 

who SAID THE THING ABOUT GAYNESS?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Childcatcher.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

The yank.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my god I think I've done myself an injury from laughing..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh Ive gone off her already
> 
> who SAID THE THING ABOUT GAYNESS?



Cairon. Or, the fresh prince of bell end, as he's now known on twitter.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant fapp to this


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Childcatcher.





Astute!


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to stick rusty nails in my eyes.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

She's going for Liza Minelli in Cabaret and ending up with the Child Catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang imo.

-edit damn your nimble fingers vp!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

'hello kerazy people!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone see the Cold War happening in the house?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

Christ's fat cock this board has intelligent people on it and look how many pages al-fucking-ready


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cairon. Or, the fresh prince of bell end, as he's now known on twitter.



Geniune lol cheers 


Oh maybe I like her again. She's alright when she's not being a knob


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish Davina would get her bendy fucking mutating face out of my face


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

bah, I'm getting booted off the computer for a bit 

hopefully dodgers will contribute some amazing insights soon 

oooh, we've got a BITCH!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Scottish bitcherella


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh dear God help us all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Scotch twat!


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

God I hate her already.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> SHE IS CLEVER





Tank Girl said:


> shut your big fat stupid face



I actually think she's lovely. She was on the last BB I spent any time watching, and is also mates with Charlie Brooker.

That said, I get the feeling she avoids shoes with laces in, because they're too confusing


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 4, 2009)

YEAH FUCK OFF DAVINA AND YOUR STUPID WASHBOARD STOMACH.

Even though I am not actually watching and am about to go and vote.


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Gold-digging whore.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

the men that I go for IS

facepalm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

She's going to be gutetd when she meets the other blonde one lolcakes

Where is the fat one???


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

When is the fat unattractive girl going in?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh and the gay one


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Can anyone see the Cold War happening in the house?



Was thinking the same, but also wondering if she'll clash with the mohicanned one.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Those glittery trousers.......


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I wuite like her outfit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2009)

now i can


----------



## badco (Jun 4, 2009)

Whut was this gay comment?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Wag-wannabe. Again. 

Via Charlie Brooker: 





> This blonde / brunette editing is just too fucking complex for me. Why not cut in footage of a talking shoe and have done with it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> the men that I go for IS
> 
> facepalm



Even better though right righ right get this though right - THEY ARE GOING TO BE STUCK IN THOSE OUTFITS FOR DAYS AND DAYS!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I wuite like her outfit.



This is not relevant to my interests.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

She looked so much better as a brunette


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Fedayn!?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Fedayn hair!


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

It's Fedayn!


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

lol..I thinkI may love this man.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

I set fire to my own face!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaha.



Can't actually breathe


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

FFS the stupid 30 second delay is so annoying


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

I know Wolverine tanked at the box office, but I didn't think he'd sink this low.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hugh Jarse


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I love him


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

billy ray cyrus


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

Far play to him,he's going into the house in a vest.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

I like Marcooooooooos.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

He looks more like Bill Bailey than Wolverine.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Dated a Third division Scottish footballer, now thats what I call setting your sights high


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> FFS the stupid 30 second delay is so annoying



My funnies are like tumbling out and I waste them making myself lol with the bloody 'YOu must wait 27 seconds to post'


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

that blonde model is hot.

the rest are ridic


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> billy ray cyrus


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2009)

Wolverine is gonna be the boring old guy who makes everyone wash their pots up


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

That Russian thing is a freak.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fedayn!?





electrogirl said:


> Fedayn hair!





N_igma said:


> It's Fedayn!


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay the stoner.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm keeping up with this thread, but not watching BB.

It's quite interesting, as if you lot are discussing a load of rubbish imaginary friends


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My funnies are like tumbling out and I waste them making myself lol with the bloody 'YOu must wait 27 seconds to post'



I have twitter for urban posting lag.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

reckon the russian is a lezza


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Still time for an urb. Who else has been mia recently?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

What is all this stupid loser 'they're not housemates' shit then?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to kill them all.

With fire.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> reckon the russian is a lezza



I thought it was obvious but could be completely wrong


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Last Chance Harvey lol. The adverts in Big Brother are so shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What is all this stupid loser 'they're not housemates' shit then?



They be milking us for moar monies by making us vote for the ones who make it in, or something. Well, they have to compete to be housemates, or something. Or maybe each will be assigned an MP and whoever resigns from parliament gets booted out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What is all this stupid loser 'they're not housemates' shit then?



I dont' care!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What is all this stupid loser 'they're not housemates' shit then?



they have to do some tasks first.

it's quite exciting, really.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm on course for destination drunk already


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

dvd rip of last chance harvey is out there to download!! lame us movies hitting here late

fuck off PAKI! slag


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Wtf!??!??! ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Who can teach me to do my eyes like that?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Allah u akhbar


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Now she could be fun.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> dvd rip of last chance harvey is out there to download!! lame us movies hitting here late
> 
> fuck off PAKI! slag



You WHAT?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I quite liked her VT


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

Sophie Noreen and Karly should die horrible deaths. The others can live.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

buy shoe polish.

apply with your toes to eyelids


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Mojito


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Her hair is some kind of amazing sculpture


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

asian. muslim, men fearer, amy winehouse?  i like her already


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> dvd rip of last chance harvey is out there to download!! Lame us movies hitting here late
> 
> fuck off paki! Slag



fuck off you racist cunt, stormfront's thataway

wankstain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol @ fedayn tag


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

*...as in Bhutto...*


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Her hair is some kind of amazing sculpture



it is quite fantastic.

would you like my wife back now?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Go away pboi


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> fuck off PAKI! slag



What  the fuck was this about!??!!?



Oh you're a dimwitted racist? Aahh got it now.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 4, 2009)

she's more boy george than amy winehouse


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> dvd rip of last chance harvey is out there to download!! lame us movies hitting here late
> 
> fuck off PAKI! slag



I think that might not be pboi, I know pboi is a knob but...........................


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?index=...t&p=792126F0C7EF4ACA&v=9_iBfkBNLi8&playnext=1


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Go away pboi



yeah. knob off pboi.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh go on then.

Sophia......YES 

Nooo, it's that fucking track that samples The Clash!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Boo!

Teeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheeheehee!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> it is quite fantastic.
> 
> would you like my wife back now?





I love your computer sharing


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

It's never lupus.


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Fun Girl!


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

and now we have a delightful lady.  I want her to win!! that smile is awesome


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

It's never lupus.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

4ft 11!! Sophia

4ft 10 Hazel Blears.

this is disconcerting


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Benazir has a horrible Jodie Marsh thing going on.

Sophia = urbanz fave


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's never lupus.



Do keep up


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I recognise her from somewhere


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Ohgod she is a screamer....I'm annoyed already


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

My cats have just fled the room!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

So is Dillinger in, or not?

I want to go play GTA4, but can't until that's settled.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Funny laugh poor cow


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG!  She's squealing


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

erm....shes clearly a fruit and nutcake


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Benazir has a horrible Jodie Marsh thing going on.
> 
> Sophia = urbanz fave



I'm liking Benazir


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 4, 2009)

Tell me when it's safe to unmute.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

She is Kat.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I am enjoying her sound effects now


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

stab her in the eyes! make it stop!


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

Shut up da fuck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

She sounds like an advert that's on during Cbeebies for something that needs batteries


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 4, 2009)

calpol for the little person


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

For a second i thought she'd code right there on the stairs


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

I think she just came


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> So is Dillinger in, or not?
> 
> I want to go play GTA4, but can't until that's settled.



Yes. Lisa.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Has she got weird eyes she won't keep still so I can't tell


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Christ's fat cock she's ICKLE!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Hahaha at first I found her laugh annoying then I couldn't stop cracking up at it.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

"shite! oh sorry mum and dad"

I <3 her.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

herees fag nr1!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

OK now we have gay - fat soon!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Rodrigo  Ayayayayayaayya!

Que?


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

I would!


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

he will win. no doubt. awesome pers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ's fat cock she's ICKLE!



^^ this was my 10,000th post


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, really. Trust me, I've been friends with Dill for 18 months now, so I know. And am shocked!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

He's so cute


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks dull.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> June Sarpong action figure


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

God I would fuck him superhard!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Brooker should get on here asap


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ^^ this was my 10,000th post







I like Rod! I hope he is as adorable as he seems....and doesn't turn out to be very annoying


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Blonde girl to blonde girl "Is he gay?"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Rodrigo looks very promising.

Love that June Sarpong comment.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

fag nr2!

and a northerner!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Two gays in the village.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

BEST INTRODUCTION EVER.



*except the one in me boyfriend last night*


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

Spice Boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Two gays?! Where is the _fat_?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Has everyone else got pboi on ignore or what?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2009)

Please let the next housemate to go in be a suicide bomber!


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Charlie - potential winner.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

His favourite word is 'chillax'?!

Bellend


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

it's firky.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought she said his LEAST fav. word ??


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

He's gayer than jesus.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jun 4, 2009)

Its funny how they all go in differently, I think you can tell a lot from that...  Im not too keen on any of them so far..


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

Rodrigo to win so far, easily.

Still waiting middle aged dude who liked tweed and fatty bum bum lady spinster who plays a harp and lives in a commune


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

There is alot of fake tan going on this year.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Has everyone else got pboi on ignore or what?



Or me.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

When we say Dill, do we meant Dillinger4?

 

Or someone else just called 'dill'?


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

last hance Harvey!! http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4859337/Last_Chance_Harvey[2008]DvDrip[Eng]-FXG


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I thought she said his LEAST fav. word ??



this


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Tampax pearl  wtf


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

parp it Strumpt before I dip my bellend into your choc fountain


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Or me.....


aww, we wouldn't ignore you! a few people had a go at him for that comment.


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> last hance Harvey!! http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4859337/Last_Chance_Harvey[2008]DvDrip[Eng]-FXG



fuck off you twat


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi - You haven't got one, you ARE one. Big diff, cock breath.



Yay Tanky, phew!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Tiny one to win


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Fat next?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I think pboi is having a meltdown


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> When we say Dill, do we meant Dillinger4?
> 
> 
> 
> Or someone else just called 'dill'?



Yes, that's who we mean.

Notice how Dill 'disappeared' a few weeks ago. It all makes sense now. I'm still in shock.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

wery gud Stumpel. simples. einsults rock my boat


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Dill is going in tonight, it's true.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah! Bring the fat!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think pboi is having a meltdown



You could be right.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

I like that kid in the goggles spray tanning his mum


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Dill is going in tonight, it's true.



Already in there. Lisa.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> wery gud Stumpel. simples. einsults rock my boat



Alright, the racism I could handle but *DON'T YOU DARE* bring that fucking meerkat into this sacred thread!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, that's who we mean.
> 
> Notice how Dill 'disappeared' a few weeks ago. It all makes sense now. I'm still in shock.




Omg if he was going in that would ROCK!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, that's who we mean.
> 
> Notice how Dill 'disappeared' a few weeks ago. It all makes sense now. I'm still in shock.



If this is gods honest, then I believe we should be battening down the hatches - press hacks ahoy!


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

whats the craic with bab Alan Carr?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

lol ooo fingermouse


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

which one's dill????


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

has the programme finished yet?

boards are bare boring with everyone watching this shite.



dave


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

dodgers is upset that there's no one for him to fancy yet.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

It's Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

(((kained&able)))


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

northern chav lady with attitude?


she needs a good seeing too and a twix


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> lol ooo fingermouse


 that made me laugh too


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Misanthropic Saffia.

I like her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

She looks the same as the blonde/brunette one and I bet you anything she's not half as bitch as she thinks she is


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

GET HER OUT! Ooh she's independent! Let her stay!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Teeps hair.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

She looks and sounds like a hairdresser


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

fine film it is.


Your all lame!


dave


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Most never are eh Stella


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

I think this girl is a bit of a knobber.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2009)

Her kids are her priority  When not on big brother for 12 weeks


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Can we get pboi banned?


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

nice body. and she CONSIDERS lesbianism!! lez me up trotter!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2009)

pboi said:


> nice body. and she CONSIDERS lesbianism!! lez me up trotter!



what's all this fucking rubbish

bog off


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Srsly, this is fake tan overload, I'm going to start doubting my own complexion again.


----------



## pboi (Jun 4, 2009)

still Rodrigo to win. 2 left?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok so she wants to be known as an "independent" mum rather than single parent, yet abandons her 7 month old baby to go on TV?! 

And also for fuck's sake figures greater than 100% can only be used to to show an increase or decrease!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Most never are eh Stella



Whut? I was just using my amazing made-up insight to invent something about her


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

It's DETROIT CITY


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2009)

24h for whatever it is to wear off.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Can we get pboi banned?



I second that (e)motion 



That last girl.....her look was gorgeous!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Half pint hangover


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 24h for whatever it is to wear off.



I luff you


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

ha! bye bye pboi!  see you tomorrow


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> It's DETROIT CITY



wut


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> ha! bye bye pboi!  see you tomorrow



Big Daddy Ken in full effect there.  Just ask me if you want anyone else banned, I'll speak to FridgeMagnet, we'll get it done.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm bored of Sree already


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm bored of Sree already



yeah, me too


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Big Daddy Ken in full effect there.  Just ask me if you want anyone else banned, I'll speak to FridgeMagnet, we'll get it done.



Oi. Never underestimate the power of............*drum roll*.......woman. 


Big Daddy Ken pfft


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

God, there are 'undreds of them


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Big Daddy Ken in full effect there.  Just ask me if you want anyone else banned, I'll speak to FridgeMagnet, we'll get it done.


you're going to have to live in here now, forever on guard.

oh, and also cos your head is too big to get out the door


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Proper subcontinent representation


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got many fingers in many eyes


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

oooh good tash


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> you're going to have to live in here now, forever on guard.
> 
> oh, and also cos your head is too big to get out the door



I swore a sacred oath to protect this thread.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

Is that it? The credit crunch has killed off all Britain's fatties. 

(((fatties)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ohman he is _beautiful_ but 99% possibility he's a huge plank


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the comedy tash, Siavash.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the cut of his jib


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is that it? The credit crunch has killed off all Britain's fatties.
> 
> (((fatties)))


that's what it is!! fucking recession


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ohman he is _beautiful_ but 99% possibility he's a huge plank



lol, stella's got mental taste in men


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup plank. 

IS that as fat as we get?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ohman he is _beautiful_ but 99% possibility he's a huge plank



This is exactly how I feel. He's one of the most beautiful people in the world, but a nobber, fersure.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Ron Jeremy!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I like the cut of his jib


mmmm, his jib. could be good


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

He looks like Mike Myers in The Guru


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

'I'm on it like a mouse on cheese.' lol!


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

Jerk. Good to know he has a small cock though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> lol, stella's got mental taste in men



Rest assured I have changed my mind already


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Daddy is home


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> lol, stella's got mental taste in men


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyway, yeah, Dill is Siavash.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> He looks like Mike Myers in The Guru



I thought that! His attitude as well as the hair n beardy thing


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> lol, stella's got mental taste in men



dumb me, I hadn't realised those numbers spelt Stella until now


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm jealous of his hair.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Daddy is home



It's KEN!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Angel looks like Vivienne Westwood.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> dumb me, I hadn't realised those numbers spelt Stella until now



Please don't stalk and kill her on my behalf.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I know that fella is a homophobe, but I just really seriously like looking at his face.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Epona said:


> I'm jealous of his hair.



I find his hair very sexy....


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It's KEN!



I actually spilled my beer laughing


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

right then bedtime everyone.

apart from you ken, you've got to stay up all night looking after the thread.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Gnight lovely!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> right then bedtime everyone.
> 
> apart from you ken, you've got to stay up all night looking after the thread.



All night.  If that's what it takes.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

have you got your pj's on and brushed your teeth strumps?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I actually spilled my beer laughing


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I'm in love with the Brazillian.

Rod, may I introduce you to my rod?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> right then bedtime everyone.
> 
> apart from you ken, you've got to stay up all night looking after the thread.



IT'S NOT FINISHED!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

you can do it ken


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> have you got your pj's on and brushed your teeth strumps?



*nods*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Anyway, yeah, Dill is Siavash.



Nu-uh. Dill is Lisa. Bit of a shock for you all, innit


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> I think I'm in love with the Brazillian.
> 
> Rod, may I introduce you to my rod?



Welease Wodewigo!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

I started the dill rumour!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> IT'S NOT FINISHED!



GET TO BED!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> *nods*


night night, see you tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

OK - what a waste of an advert! Woohoo let's ride a pheasent then STOP and drink soemthing that you can't see the name of then start again

_Cack_


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

We can't lose tank girl!  NOT ON MY WATCH!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I started the dill rumour!



Well you jumped the boat, didn't you. Since she's actually in there


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

That advert earlier on for the evening standard was torture.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> We can't lose tank girl!  NOT ON MY WATCH!!!


good lad. someone will bring you a snack in the morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Welease Wodewigo!



Hahahah!


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Please don't stalk and kill her on my behalf.



Mate. If you knew me you'd know I'd never let a Stella get wasted


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well you jumped the boat, didn't you. Since she's actually in there



She gave me express permission to leak it!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> We can't lose tank girl!  NOT ON MY WATCH!!!



I cannae change the laws of broadband capn'!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh it really is liek we're in eachother's living rooms.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

*budges up a bit on sofa for electrogirl*




Tank Girl said:


> night night, see you tomorrow



*waves*



Balbi got shouted at


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> She gave me express permission to leak it!



Oh well, either way, the cat's out of the bag now.

So, are we going to have unified support for Dill?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanky hates me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> Mate. If you knew me you'd know I'd never let a Stella get wasted


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh it really is liek we're in eachother's living rooms.



Next year, we should all quit our jobs and rent a house for the summer.  LIKE THE MONKEES!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Fuknell so many posts at same time!  ^


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh well, either way, the cat's out of the bag now.
> 
> So, are we going to have unified support for Dill?



Vote Dill/Lisa, everyone!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

The 2 blonde girls are the same person in my brain.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Tanky hates me




you can stay up a bit later, I was in the wrong, you were right.

please feel free to shout at me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hate the chair!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I forgotten who is asian and who is just really faketanned.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

terrible chair!


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Dodgers might try and get me 

Wodewigo is amazing


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

what a rubbish chair!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I forgotten who is asian and who is just really faketanned.



2nd racist scare tonight


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 4, 2009)

"This published list is incorrect.

I can confirm the list of contestants in full:-

Jane F*ckknickers - "What can I say? I'm sassy, I speak my mind, I don't suffer fools gladly and I am gobby. I'm always up for a laugh. The other people in the house won't know what has hit them when I get in there as I am going to stir up trouble!"

Dick Dysentry - "I'm Dick, I'm from Manchester and I am chiched gay man who has 120 friends on BeBo that are all girls. I'm a good listener and I like make up and picking bird shit off the bonnet of cars."

Dwayne Dogtoffee - "My name is Dwayne Dogtoffee - aka - my rap name which is Physics. I dunt be takin nah shit off none of these housemates innit. I've just got so many lyrics - and I want a career in music -ya get me?"

Wendy Skankcustard - "I'M WENDY - I SQUEAL ALL THE TIME AND SHRIEK. I'M REALLY BUBBLY. I WILL CHEER EVERYONE UP. I'M QUIRKY AND WEAR CLOTHES MADE OUT OF CLING FILM AND I LIVE IN A CARAVAN. ALSO I'M SCARED OF BIROS! HEEE HEEE!!"

Billy Bollockache - "I'm Billy - I'm 25 - from London - and I work in IT, and I live life TO THE MAXX! I really 'ave it every weekend with all my c*ntish mates as we get turned away from Movida and end up in Tiger Tiger. I'm just going in the house to get laid as all the women will love me."

There will no doubt be somebody with two heads, conjoined twins or a man with 3 tongues in the mix too who "Really just wants to bring awareness to my condition so people don't shout "Oi! You f*ck ugly 3 tongued bucket of piss!" in the street at me."

Tick them off as they go in..total bilge


Tragic fame-hungry disposable f*ckwits all. Would love to see a Rambo-style finish to the series with the entire sorry  cast being hit with a volley from an RPG-7 with Davina first in line"


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

WTF is going on with the diary room?! It looks like I designed it.


----------



## zit (Jun 4, 2009)

Wouldn't say no to a 3-way with Sopie and Karly.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

The bloke with the poorest english gets told


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The 2 blonde girls are the same person in my brain.



Aren't there 3? or are they moving about too quickly?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, no time to read it, Drink? This thread moves fast!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

dill's a girl???  

i'm genuinely shocked *faints*  *then faints again*


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

He is so adorable!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> 2nd racist scare tonight



BB brings out the bigot in all of us. well, me.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAH.

Excellent.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> WTF is going on with the diary room?! It looks like I designed it.


fucking shite innit!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

His cute little face!

BRILLIANT TASK.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Apparently the chair costs £6K. It's a 'squint' chair, whatever the fuck one of those is.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

zit said:


> Wouldn't say no to a 3-way with Sopie and Karly.



It's not that kind of thread


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL at this task


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> dill's a girl???
> 
> i'm genuinely shocked *faints*  *then faints again*



Always been a mysterious, cheeky fucker, has old Dill.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently the chair costs £6K. It's a 'squint' chair, whatever the fuck one of those is.



They usually like to ALL sit on it but it's got sticky up bits


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

He looks like the lovechild of Torres and Ronaldo. Very weird.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

I've done this task myself at many house parties


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

haha. well blow me down with a fucking feather dill's a girl!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Always been a mysterious, cheeky fucker, has old Dill.



Did she sort everything out with work?


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

Quality! Well there goes my summer.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to touch that boy he is so cute.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

Brilliant task

For the foreseeable future?!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I want to touch that boy he is so cute.



It's not that kind of thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2009)

it hasn't even started yet?! 

23 pages.....


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2009)

Well thank the lawd, the rumour I heard was BS which I means I can stop watching. I'm off to dream about a twosome involving Debra from The Apprentice and the Russian chick.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Did she sort everything out with work?



I think she said she was going travelling or something.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

4 minutes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Did she sort everything out with work?



It would seem so. Wonder where Soj is. She's gonna be loving this


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's not that kind of thread



I just want to stroke his softy hair on his neck and maybe bite his cheek. Not in a sexy way.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

This is amazing.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it hasn't even started yet?!
> 
> 23 pages.....


it's been on for an hour and a half paulie!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2009)

He's totally fucked that up


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sorry, no time to read it, Drink? This thread moves fast!


 Read it damn thee 

"This published list is incorrect.

I can confirm the list of contestants in full:-

Jane F*ckknickers - "What can I say? I'm sassy, I speak my mind, I don't suffer fools gladly and I am gobby. I'm always up for a laugh. The other people in the house won't know what has hit them when I get in there as I am going to stir up trouble!"

Dick Dysentry - "I'm Dick, I'm from Manchester and I am chiched gay man who has 120 friends on BeBo that are all girls. I'm a good listener and I like make up and picking bird shit off the bonnet of cars."

Dwayne Dogtoffee - "My name is Dwayne Dogtoffee - aka - my rap name which is Physics. I dunt be takin nah shit off none of these housemates innit. I've just got so many lyrics - and I want a career in music -ya get me?"

Wendy Skankcustard - "I'M WENDY - I SQUEAL ALL THE TIME AND SHRIEK. I'M REALLY BUBBLY. I WILL CHEER EVERYONE UP. I'M QUIRKY AND WEAR CLOTHES MADE OUT OF CLING FILM AND I LIVE IN A CARAVAN. ALSO I'M SCARED OF BIROS! HEEE HEEE!!"

Billy Bollockache - "I'm Billy - I'm 25 - from London - and I work in IT, and I live life TO THE MAXX! I really 'ave it every weekend with all my c*ntish mates as we get turned away from Movida and end up in Tiger Tiger. I'm just going in the house to get laid as all the women will love me."

There will no doubt be somebody with two heads, conjoined twins or a man with 3 tongues in the mix too who "Really just wants to bring awareness to my condition so people don't shout "Oi! You f*ck ugly 3 tongued bucket of piss!" in the street at me."

Tick them off as they go in..total bilge


Tragic fame-hungry disposable f*ckwits all. Would love to see a Rambo-style finish to the series with the entire sorry cast being hit with a volley from an RPG-7 with Davina first in line"


----------



## Kanda (Jun 4, 2009)

There's an Indian Justin Lee Collins in there... game over. Fuck this!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

oh my god


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

Didn't they tell him not to say about passing the task to become a housemate?


----------



## Saffy (Jun 4, 2009)

No!  I didn'r expect her to volunteer!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

"It's not permanant!" lies!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Read it damn thee
> 
> "This published list is incorrect.
> 
> I "



You think all sorts of sorry shit is funny don't you? Fail


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Didn't they tell him not to say about passing the task to become a housemate?



Yep


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

lulz


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, Drink? THERE JUST ISN'T TIME!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh please tell them now they've failed!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

That is ace. She'll get props for that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Kanda said:


> There's an Indian Justin Lee Collins in there... game over. Fuck this!



Stella wants to bone him. even though he has a small cock.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's stella's boyyyyyyfriend.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Stella wants to bone him. even though he has a small cock.



I haven't seen Stella's cock so won't comment.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2009)

Silly B.B....not realising they're drawn on.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

"Big Brother, the shavy thing's stopped working!"

First quality moment.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

You don't fuck with the Stella.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a bit desperate and humiliating. I know a lot of it is anyway but this is ugh


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is a bit desperate and humiliating. I know a lot of it is anyway but this is ugh



We can't help who you luuuuuuuuurve!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm glad for her that they didn't disqualify them


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

she's a damn good sport though.  respect


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2009)

BB bottled telling them they failed because he told her why they had to do it.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 4, 2009)

This is also the first year I haven't wanted to bone Davina.. I think I may be over this at last


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You think all sorts of sorry shit is funny don't you? Fail



I've knocked you back in real life haven't I?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> she's a damn good sport though.  respect



She's just DESPERATE to get in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm being booted off the lappy. QT being put on the telly. Boo.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL @ memory of jade


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Davina doesn't say the things that need saying. And her face is like lots of different types of Scream mask.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I've knocked you back in real life haven't I?



Who the fuck are you?


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

me and my boy have decided Rodreguis (sp) is a genius and a ledge.


----------



## elbows (Jun 4, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> BB bottled telling them they failed because he told her why they had to do it.



I was fairly sure that they said he could tell all the housemates everything.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

What are they doing on bblb?!


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who the fuck are you?



I currently being a little monkey. It's rather fun. Swinging through the jungle, spreading monkey aids, eating my own poo


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

i like hairy man too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

bblb, where's jack whitehall?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

bbbm i mean


----------



## Kanda (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who the fuck are you?



Open a tin of beans, you don't know which makes you fart...


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, my summer is shot thanks to Cutey McSexpot and the irritating crush I'm bound to have on him. Damn.

I was going to learn a language too


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

davina's dress is strange..like a matt stretchy bin bag.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> bblb, where's jack whitehall?



Noooo, he's BBBM.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

elbows said:


> I was fairly sure that they said he could tell all the housemates everything.


Yup they said he could tell all. 



I like the first two housemates. Rod is a cutie!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2009)

Fuck this im off to watch katie and peter stateside


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Noooo, he's BBBM.



yeah, where he at?  Where's Whitehall?  Where's Whitehall?  Where he at?!  String!  String!  Where's Whitehall?!  Where the fuck is Whitehall?! Where is he?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> it's been on for an hour and a half paulie!!


i think am living in an alternative reality 

i hope that's a good thing. which side tankie btw?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> BB bottled telling them they failed because he told her why they had to do it.



He could tell them, silly!
Lucky you're not Rodrigo.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

I have no idea what's going on on BBLB as telly has been switched to QT. 

I want to know what they think of Dill. I have a feeling it will be interesting


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

Kanda said:


> This is also the first year I haven't wanted to bone Davina..



i do, but then she pulls one of her faces, and then i don't for that moment.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> davina's dress is strange..like a matt stretchy bin bag.



wipe clean.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

haha .good joke there from dav


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2009)

I liked the first thing one of them said, "Smells like Allied carpets in here."


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

as much as her silly facepulling and over the top-ness irritates, i think she suits Big Brother. you don't have to like someone to think they're good at something i suppose...

Rodriguies is like he's come straight off that 70s Show 

how is that spelt??


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

that's brians house


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> wipe clean.



heh, i bet you had *thoughts* didn't you  

dutty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> as much as her silly facepulling and over the top-ness irritates, i think she suits Big Brother. you don't have to like someone to think they're good at something i suppose...
> 
> Rodriguies is like he's come straight off that 70s Show
> 
> how is that spelt??



Rodriguez. I think.


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

oh thanks VP. 

him, i want him to win.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

rodrigo.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> oh thanks VP.
> 
> him, i want him to win.



How can you not want Dill/Lisa to win?!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

davinas gone all edgey and sweary


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> rodrigo.



no.

dick.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want to say, I did a joke about Jack Whitehall and the Wire on the last page.  It's probably the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2009)

Siavash is gash.

The only ones I like are Sophia, Rodrigo, and Benazir.


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> davinas gone all edgey and sweary



hasn't she just!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> Siavash is gash.
> 
> The only ones I like are Sophia, Rodrigo, and Benazir.



Siavash is Stella's boyfriend in real life.


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How can you not want Dill/Lisa to win?!



who?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

when lisa first came on my first thought was "she looks like a winner to me".  and that was well before i caught up with the thread


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> who?



Dillinger4 is actually Lisa!


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I just want to say, I did a joke about Jack Whitehall and the Wire on the last page.  It's probably the best thing I've ever done.



go on then. quick, while the kettle's boiling.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> yeah, where he at?  Where's Whitehall?  Where's Whitehall?  Where he at?!  String!  String!  Where's Whitehall?!  Where the fuck is Whitehall?! Where is he?!



I give you people _gold_.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> hasn't she just!!



maybe it's because there's only this and next year left and then BB is no more!!

what they gunna put on in its place???


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Dillinger4 is actually Lisa!



  

whooooooosh!

why? which one's Lisa again?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> when lisa first came on my first thought was "she looks like a winner to me".  and that was well before i caught up with the thread



Heh, you must be more part of the monothought clique than you realised


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

the one with the red mohawk


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> whooooooosh!
> 
> why? which one's Lisa again?


punky


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I give you people _gold_.



Tragedy gold though, not comedy gold. That's where you went wrong. They ain't nothin' funny 'bout poor Wallace.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Heh, you must be more part of the monothought clique than you realised



is that a good thing... or a bad thing??


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I give you people _gold_.





not bad, not your best, but not bad. 

i like hairy man* i said that on the last page, but it wasn't comedy. shoot me now. my son wants to. 

*(not in a sexy way)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> punky



No, now that's funny 

HEY! YOU EDITED


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I give you people _gold_.



i hope it's terry's all gold.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> hasn't she just!!



I was fair shocked!


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> the one with the red mohawk



oh right, i can't read back - what's the goss on her then?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i hope it's terry's all gold.



I seriously think that post puts me Top Ten funniest people in the world


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> oh right, i can't read back - what's the goss on her then?



Well....she's _literally_ Dillinger4 from on here...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I seriously think that post puts me Top Ten funniest people in the world



not as funny as a post i made in 2004 (which has, unfortunately, been deleted)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Can the OP edit the tags. It would be useful not to have to keep telling people it's Dill. Although I do admire Fed's name being on there


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know how I'm ever going to be able to top that post


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

That George Lamb is a bit of a sexy bastard.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

i was more shocked to find out dill's a girl than the fact she's on BB


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I don't know how I'm ever going to be able to top that post



strawberry sauce and hundreds and thousands?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

George Lamb is a big dick. Like he's actually a walking cock.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> That George Lamb is a bit of a sexy bastard.



Unfortunately I agree with you. And that makes me so sad. (Not agreeing with you as in I don't want to agree with Stumps, but in that I don't want to think Lamb is sexy)


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> i was more shocked to find out dill's a girl than the fact she's on BB



Well...look at her!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> George Lamb is a big dick. Like he's actually a walking cock.



*faints*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Early doors *oddsflash!*

5.8 Rodrigo
9.6 Charlie
13 Sophia
13 Kris
14.5 Cairon
16 Marcus
19.5 Sree
20 Freddie
22 Lisa
25 Noirin
30 Sophie
32 Siavash
32 Beinazir
42 Angel
44 Carly
48 Saffia


(Ok, before anyone asks the odds are decimal. Lower numbers mean the housemate stands more of a chance of winning. Subtract one and say "to one" at the end of the number for bookie odds at this stage).


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Unfortunately I agree with you. And that makes me so sad. (Not agreeing with you as in I don't want to agree with Stumps, but in that I don't want to think Lamb is sexy)



Oh. Is he a big twat then?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

*lolz@the tag omg it's dill44!!  *


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Early doors *oddsflash!*
> 
> 5.8 Rodrigo
> 9.6 Charlie
> ...




What the EFF is this ESS?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> *faints*



You've gone wrong


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

brilliant. 

Go Dill! 



i think i was so fixated by hairyman and Rogruigez i didn't really register anyone else.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> *faints*


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

"it's like a big willy, and a massive bumhole, number 10!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Wait, I paid no notice to any of the names (apart from Lisa) as they were going in. There's a Sopie, a Sophia and a Saffia. That's not going to be confusing, is it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> "it's like a big willy, and a massive bumhole, number 10!"



genuine lol that time


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wait, I paid no notice to any of the names (apart from Lisa) as they were going in. There's a Sopie, a Sophia and a Saffia. That's not going to be confusing, is it.



Me too!  I was just blown away when dill went in, I thought she was winding me up!


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2009)

Edit: Fuck, that makes no sense without the quote I thought I was replying to, never mind!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> You've gone wrong



I only wanna shag him mentally not have his babbies


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

NOw THAT'S how Bingo should be done


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oh. Is he a big twat then?



I have no idea. He's just not my type, and yet I find him a bit sexy.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

haha they're talking bout lisa on bbbm now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> haha they're talking bout lisa on bbbm now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> haha they're talking bout lisa on bbbm now!!!!!!!!!



What are they saying? Mr Paw won't let me watch it, he's watching Newsnight (after deciding QT was shit).


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

we love dill!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

lol @ the girl on bbbm


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have no idea. He's just not my type, and yet I find him a bit sexy.


No idea what my type is. I dunno much about him either ceptin...he makes my pants happy


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

I wanna marry that girl


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

who does VP think is sexy?

this thread moves fast!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


>






what?? they for me.. or bbbm???


*damn thing not allowing me 6 smileys*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

That American guy....."Fresh Prince of Bellend"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> what?? they for me.. or bbbm???
> 
> 
> *damn thing not allowing me 6 smileys*



they were being motherfudgers about her!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> who does VP think is sexy?
> this thread moves fast!



Same as me.....George Lamb


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What the EFF is this ESS?



Noob.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> What are they saying? Mr Paw won't let me watch it, he's watching Newsnight (after deciding QT was shit).



they like her.. think she has confidence to say the stuff she said about women wanting to fuck her and men wanting to be her

davina thinks she'll grow on people  she's grown on me already


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Noob.



I'm a ten series vet!


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> That American guy....."Fresh Prince of Bellend"



the young one? 

what's he got to do with George Lamb? i think i need to put the bottle of wine down..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> That American guy....."Fresh Prince of Bellend"



Stop stealing my thunder woman (the thunder I stole from Charlie Brooker, who in turn stole it from someone else on twitter).


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> the young one?
> 
> what's he got to do with George Lamb? i think i need to put the bottle of wine down..


i love you


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> they were being motherfudgers about her!



did ya think so??  i'm not sure about that.. i think they were going literally on first impressions and i think davina put em more right about it


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> the young one?
> 
> what's he got to do with George Lamb? i think i need to put the bottle of wine down..



Noooooo sorry. Matt Horne just said someone called the American guy that on Twitter. 
VP and I fancy George Lamb


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

What have they said about Dill then? I have an image of the audience being braying fools, and that makes me  and


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stop stealing my thunder woman (the thunder I stole from Charlie Brooker, who in turn stole it from someone else on twitter).



Blame Matt Fukn Horne!  He just quoted it on BBBM  lol


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

if i wanted to i could rewind my skyplus and transcribe the entire conversation about her


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Noooooo sorry. Matt Horne just said someone called the American guy that on Twitter.
> VP and I fancy George Lamb



jesus. 

i have no idea what any of that means Strumps sorry  would you believe me if i said i don't know who Matt Horne is..

one of those blonde girls looked mega gutted there was no footbally type pretty boy hotty in there. lol.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Blame Matt Fukn Horne!  He just quoted it on BBBM  lol



did matt horne rip off brooker in real time?! looooool!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> if i wanted to i could rewind my skyplus and transcribe the entire conversation about her



If you wouldn't mind  Me and him indoors have had words. I've explained it's FUCKING CRUCIAL I watch it, but no ...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Confusion already over the Sofeeah's and Sofiiaahh's!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> did matt horne rip off brooker in real time?! looooool!


He just said something like " can I just share something someone just said on Twitter....." and he quoted that comment. He didn't say who said it though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Confusion already over the Sofeeah's and Sofiiaahh's!



What did I say? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> He just said something like " can I just share something someone just said on Twitter....." and he quoted that comment. He didn't say who said it though.



Pah. FailMattHorne.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

It's acceptable to attribute your source to "someone on twitter" surely?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's acceptable to attribute your source to "someone on twitter" surely?



It wouldn't cut it in an academic essay, so it shouldn't cut it on trash tv


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

Everyone seems to like Charlie and Rodrigo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> If this is gods honest, then I believe we should be battening down the hatches - press hacks ahoy!



Jesus. indeed!

BIG BROTHER CONTESTANT IS EVIL LEFT WING DRUG PROMOTING FORUM PARTICIPANT


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Rodrigo WILL win. It's as certain as something that's really quite almost completely certain.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2009)

Marcus seemed nice. And weirdly quite normal.
Freddie was kind of okay.
Rodrigo very cute.
Annnnd Kris, despite being a prick, yes quite good looking.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rodrigo WILL win. It's as certain as something that's really quite almost completely certain.



.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Jesus. indeed!
> 
> BIG BROTHER CONTESTANT IS EVIL LEFT WING DRUG PROMOTING FORUM PARTICIPANT



Heh  

I think she took precautions, so to speak.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rodrigo WILL win. It's as certain as something that's really quite almost completely certain.


Yes. It is rather like when Mark Owen went in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> .



Whowhatwherewhat?


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

omg a fight's just broken out on BBBM!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Whowhatwherewhat?



Sadly, I reckon Dill's got no chance


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> omg a fight's just broken out on BBBM!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2009)

Was that a version of: LOOK BEHIND YOU!
?


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> omg a fight's just broken out on BBBM!



what?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sadly, I reckon Dill's got no chance



I think that's definitely certain  and also  

We should get t-shirts made or something. Or, you know like we have a Christmas forum, well we should have a vote dill to win forum. With snowflakes, she'd like snowflakes.


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sadly, I reckon Dill's got no chance



oh come on ken, we mustn't think negatively! 

straighten that back, smile a cheery smile, and get behind our Dill. 

plus Dill willl read this, and hate you for that. you'll be seen as a jinx.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on Dill! Might actually watch it now I know dill's on it...


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

there's always e4+1 aswell vintage paw   (could take me that long to type this )

ok. well here goes (this could take a while )

Davina asks petey burns "did you see lisa go in" 
pete "ohhh yes i did *smile on face*  i wished i was in the toliet" (umm.. not really sure what that means )

matt whathis face "i liked him... he seemed like a nice bloke"
davina then says "when we watched her VT i thought she's a bit scary, then by the end, she seemed to really soften up"

pete "ahh she's seduced you?"

dav " yeah, she's turned me straight... i mean gay!" (lol)

then some bit silly comments from audiens "bit scary thought she was a geezer to be honest with ya"  (well.. so the fuck did i!! )  but then the silly one admits that's just first impressions

they then look at the bit where she says about the women and men on her profile...

davina just thinks that she's direct with her comments (cn't disagree there lol)

then very obviously lesbian says "no she has confidence, and to be honest if i wasn't married i would kick my wife out for you and her on either side, to which davina says "what, together, or?"  says pfft GOD YESSS!!!"

lesbian woman thinks she has a gorgeous smile.. and davina thinks people might change their minds about her....

and there were quite a few magic in there... but more tragics, davina though... but meh...let's see how their image of her changes IF she gets in there.. which i hope she fucking does!!!


phew... *collapses*


----------



## foo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> what?



i was trying to get VP going!

god, you lot. 

i wanted her to grab the remote from her husband


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> oh come on ken, we mustn't think negatively!
> 
> straighten that back, smile a cheery smile, and get behind our Dill.
> 
> plus Dill willl read this, and hate you for that. you'll be seen as a jinx.



Eh?  That isn't how jinxes work... If he was jinxing it, he'd say "Dill's certain to win this time."


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2009)

foo said:


> i was trying to get VP going!
> 
> god, you lot.
> 
> i wanted her to grab the remote from her husband



Aahh bollox. I'd have joined in if I'd known that


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

citygirl said:


> Davina asks petey burns "did you see lisa go in"
> pete "ohhh yes i did *smile on face*  i wished i was in the toliet" (umm.. not really sure what that means )
> 
> matt whathis face "i liked him... he seemed like a nice bloke"
> ...



That's ace, thanks  Heh, that's not too bad actually, I thought she'd get a really rough time of it. 



foo said:


> i was trying to get VP going!
> 
> god, you lot.
> 
> i wanted her to grab the remote from her husband



 I totally missed the bait!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

how many of the supposed "hated" ones have gone on to be in the top 3 before?????

those first impression comments often turn out to be in the heat of the moment comments that end up being turned on their heads


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 4, 2009)

bloody hell 30 pages already.. anyway sidetrack- I thought this was interesting in The Times today



> Reality television faces a bleak future in France after contestants who spent 12 days flirting with the opposite sex on a sun-drenched island won the right to be treated as salaried workers.
> 
> In a ground-breaking ruling, the supreme court in France awarded three contestants on the French version of the programme Temptation Island compensation of about €11,000 (£9,500) each. The judges ruled that the trio were entitled to full employment contracts — including overtime, holidays and even damages for wrongful dismissal upon elimination from the show.
> 
> ...



http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/tv_and_radio/article6424331.ece

I'd love to see this brought in here.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> bloody hell 30 pages already.. anyway sidetrack- I thought this was interesting in The Times today
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see this brought in here.



Got to be a pisstake, shirley?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2009)

fudge it!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2009)

Angel's homepage is fucking terrifying.
Although I quite like the music tbf.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

ooooooooooooook.. there seems to now be more in the proper house bit


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rodrigo WILL win. It's as certain as something that's really quite almost completely certain.



He's still available at 5/1 which even at this stage is a cracking investment.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> He's still available at 5/1 which even at this stage is a cracking investment.



He looks to be a worthy early favorite, but at this stage he's way too short imo.
I'm warming to angel - she's set up a paramilitary training camp in the BB garden and already has half the housemates under her control.
Marcus is the "reading the rulebook" guy so far. Never a good look.

Sree dancing on youtube  Not a winner imo.

In other news, fhm Karly's myspace page lists "The Wire" as her favorite tv show. Shiiiiiiit...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jun 5, 2009)

which one is the one from urban?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

With the red mohawk, which is going to look proper dreadful if Dill's in for more than a month. 

Which one is Karly?


----------



## FunkyUK (Jun 5, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> which one is the one from urban?



Saffia is dilliinger 4


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2009)

I always thought Dillinger4 was a geezer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Lulz, enough with the misinformation, h8trz 

She's Lisa, Griff. 

Heh, you're not the only one who thought that


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Lulz, enough with the misinformation, h8trz
> 
> She's Lisa, Griff.
> 
> Heh, you're not the only one who thought that



There's pictures on the ugly mug thread.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> There's pictures on the ugly mug thread.


The Nazis had propaganda too.


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8686854&highlight=dillinger#post8686854


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> There's pictures on the ugly mug thread.



Mis-representing poster was mis-representing.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mis-representing poster was mis-representing.




so, who's that?

This is all very confusing.  I'm not going to support her, just for making my head hurt.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I give you people _gold_.



fyi: I laughed 

carry on...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> so, who's that?
> 
> This is all very confusing.  I'm not going to support her, just for making my head hurt.



A plant 

She'd probably take more joy from making heads hurt than from getting votes, tbh.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2009)

I think I saw that same person identified as a mate once, as in 'This is a pic of my mate crashed out after a party lol'.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

SOME ppl are being very naughty 
Ok ok FOO to be exact! Lil monkey!
I so didn't look at the telly


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm spartacus


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Santino said:


> I think I saw that same person identified as a mate once, as in 'This is a pic of my mate crashed out after a party lol'.





I don't believe she'd have been as foolish, risking giving the game up, but still, perhaps. She has her moments.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't believe she'd have been as foolish, risking giving the game up, but still, perhaps. She has her moments.


You could only really see the back of the head and a bit of face.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

oh well.  she looks like real urbanz anyway.  I'm going to refer to her as "tobyjug" from now on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh well.  she looks like real urbanz anyway.  I'm going to refer to her as "tobyjug" from now on.



 Yeah, she'll love that


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, she'll love that




shoot that boat happy bastard!

I'll only believe she's tobyjug if she utters those immortal words.  Can you get a message to her?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> shoot that boat happy bastard!
> 
> I'll only believe she's tobyjug if she utters those immortal words.  Can you get a message to her?



lol  We could hire a signwriting plane I guess, borrow some money from the server fund


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

So far, this thread has been better than the show.  I realise that's generaly the case, but I'm concerned that the contestants have left me feeling totally ambivalent.  I'm left liking the tiny shrieky one best other than dill and even she, I reckon, could get annoying.  Tiny Shrieker, I mean.  Maybe the fact that I have an "interest" in the form of Dill being in there is stopping me feeling like liking the others?  How does everyone else feel?


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, can mods change the thread title to wags, hags and fags 10 please?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> So far, this thread has been better than the show.  I realise that's generaly the case, but I'm concerned that the contestants have left me feeling totally ambivalent.  I'm left liking the tiny shrieky one best other than dill and even she, I reckon, could get annoying.  Tiny Shrieker, I mean.  Maybe the fact that I have an "interest" in the form of Dill being in there is stopping me feeling like liking the others?  How does everyone else feel?



so far i want either gay will mellor (because he's like a gay will mellor) or benazir (cos of the hair and make-up and she's from south london) to win.

the rest, pfft, so far. but this could all change


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

But Rodrigo's so cuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> But Rodrigo's so cuuuuuuuuute.



I would literally marry him in an instant.

Him, Benazir, Lisa and Sophia in the final four or this country really has gone down the pan.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

cuteness can very quickly become annoying.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Which one's Sophie and which one's Sophia?

They should have made one of them change their name by deed poll first, to Bob or something.


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Which one's Sophie and which one's Sophia?
> 
> They should have made one of them change their name by deed poll first, to Bob or something.



Sophie is boob job, Sophia is screaming midget.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

sophia = overexcited small girl
sophie = blonde big boobed bird


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Use this handy tool to help you remember.

Sophi*E* cup

Sophi*A*aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Use this handy tool to help you remember.
> 
> Sophi*E* cup
> 
> Sophi*A*aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh.



Thank you, that's remarkably handy.

Actually, I'll just call Sophia Kat and have done with it. 

And I'll call Sophie Bob.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2009)

Isn't it Saffia?

*edit*

Oh Jesus, there's three!


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Isn't it Saffia?



That's the twatty my kids my kids one. Sa*FF*uckoffanddieia.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

"My kids, my kids, my FUCKING kids"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

"Can't remember the little farty ones name, only just met her before coming into the house"


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't get over her leaving a 7 month old baby to go on fucking Big Brother.


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Santino said:


> I can't get over her leaving a 7 month old baby to go on fucking Big Brother.



She's doing it for her kids, it's alright.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Way to bogart my point, Santino


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, so far Rodrigo, Noirin, Lisa, Kris, Charlie and Saffia are "full housemates". There's a public vote on sunday and the others are all in danger of the big boot unless they win a task fast, apart from Sophia who seems relatively popular.

There's a bit of live feed at night: the wolverine guy is really, really boring.

Rodrigo and now Charlie are the two runaway faves in the betting so far, with Charlie making up a lot of ground in the last few hours. There's no feed in the day, so who's betting and why? Hmm...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, did dill become a real housemate then? Not that I understand that bullshit, but


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> She's doing it for her kids, it's alright.



yeah, she's probably a bit confused - "well, jade _died_ to raise money for her kids, surely going into the BB house for a while won't hurt them?"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Woohoo!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Who the eff even is charlie?  When I think Charlie and I think BB, I'll always think Uchea - the hovering attack droid.


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Can someone explain this Lisa is urbanz thing to me?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yeah, she's probably a bit confused - "well, jade _died_ to raise money for her kids, surely going into the BB house for a while won't hurt them?"



I'd love to seem her compete against that.  "I will now set myself on fire, before plunging 100ft into this shark and piranha infested tank of water, wherein I will release myself from this straigtjacket for my kids"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Can someone explain this Lisa is urbanz thing to me?



Yeah, you know Dillinger4 from on here?  It was hush hush for ages but she's in there and her real name is lisa.


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

BTW was anyone sick into their hands when last nights show was dedicated to the memory of Jade?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> BTW was anyone sick into their hands when last nights show was dedicated to the memory of Jade?



I defecated in my hand and smeared it across the telly


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> BTW was anyone sick into their hands when last nights show was dedicated to the memory of Jade?



tanky laughed


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2009)

So... how many people are going to become full housemates overall?

How many of the 16 who went in will be given the boot in the end?


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> tanky laughed



Tell her Aisleyne book club is OFF


----------



## fogbat (Jun 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> tanky laughed


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Way to bogart my point, Santino


Don't get the humph with me.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Sanbastard, more like


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sanbastard, more like


Why didn't you suggest that before The Change, damn you?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2009)

My download will be complete in 9 minutes. 

But everything I want to say will already have been said.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2009)

No live feed make me a sad panda.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> My download will be complete in 9 minutes.
> 
> But everything I want to say will already have been said.



Why don't you just watch online on the channel 4 site?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2009)

53s!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Why don't you just watch online on the channel 4 site?



Hang on, hang on, hang on! You can watch online LIVE on 4OD?!?     

I didn't think they offered live viewing?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Hang on, hang on, hang on! You can watch online LIVE on 4OD?!?
> 
> I didn't think they offered live viewing?



not live, I don't think....hang on, what are you downloading?

You can see last night's on their catch up section though

Probably


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...you may just mean on the standard 30 day catch-up thing....which I would if they'd bothered putting it online yet!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah yes.

I'm downloading last nights episode as a torrent cos channel4 haven't put it up yet. They're a bit shit like that. I had the same problem last year. 

I don't miss having live telly at any other time - but no live Big Brother is fucking pants, ken!  PANTS!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> There's a bit of live feed at night: the wolverine guy is really, really boring.



but he's a HERO .. he throws himself infront of speeding cars to save babies whos careless mothers merely just say "thanks"... and he protects all women who just happen to get themselves into fights with all sorts of blokes and NEVER starts fights, but always manages to end up in them... that's gotta be worth summink... shirley 



Orangesanlemons said:


> Rodrigo and now Charlie are the two runaway faves in the betting so far, with Charlie making up a lot of ground in the last few hours. There's no feed in the day, so who's betting and why? Hmm...



I can't help but think that Charlie is fucking gorgeous 

and little cutie Roddy studies in Bradford... that's where i was born and lived 28 years don'tchya know *breathes on knuckles and rubs on shirt


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh FFS! It IS online now, but it wasn't an hour ago! 

But torrents are quite often online on the same night, so if I'm to have any chance of following _the thread_ too (which, let's face it, is half the fun    ) they're my best option currently.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Sheo, I have a telly you can have if you want.  Seriously, principle's principle but this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

citygirl said:


> but he's a HERO .. he throws himself infront of speeding cars to save babies whos careless mothers merely just say "thanks"... and he protects all women who just happen to get themselves into fights with all sorts of blokes and NEVER starts fights, but always manages to end up in them... that's gotta be worth summink... shirley



Ha! It seemed to go on for about half an hour, didn't it? The chap has many, many issues imo...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

I reckon there's a foetus where his dick should be and it can speak.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

who's charlie?

I didn't think there was a live feed.

What's tobyjug been up to?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

There's a live feed at night but not during the day.

Karly is now the seventh "official" housemate.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Jefe's letting me watch it tonight because I'm hungover and looked cute this morning.   I might order a pizza to make it a supergood evening  

I missed yesterday but saw a clip of a sweet Portuguese man this morning basically saying he'd knob anything and a gay geordie who made me laugh


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

i want to watch it this evening but apparently we're going out.

hey, would you and jefe like to borrow a spare freeview box?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Jefe's letting me watch it tonight because I'm hungover and looked cute this morning.   I might order a pizza to make it a supergood evening
> 
> I missed yesterday but saw a clip of a sweet Portuguese man this morning basically saying he'd knob anything and a gay geordie who made me laugh



So you couldn't watch it last night?  I can get you an injunction on that basis if you like?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to tonight.. .. it starting on a thursday means i can't stay up and watch it into the wee small hours 

i only happened to catch some on the live feed cus i left my bedroom tv on E4+1. and got woken up by the cat tickling my face with his tail about 3am  and didn't fall back asleep for a while as they were having one of those "let's find a bit more out about each other" type of convos and i couldn't help but get drawn into listening for a bit 

oh yeah. highlight of getting woken up by the cat.. i got to catch the bit where lisa became an "official housemate"  yay!!


----------



## foo (Jun 5, 2009)

how's dill doing citygirl? i haven't seen it since last night?

d'you think if she gets really popular or contraversal, journos might start coming on here trying to dig up some dirt on her?


----------



## foo (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Jefe's letting me watch it tonight because I'm hungover and looked cute this morning.



let?

what is this _let_?? 



(get two tvs, incase his ((good)) foot goes down another night...)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

foo said:


> how's dill doing citygirl? i haven't seen it since last night?
> 
> d'you think if she gets really popular or contraversal, journos might start coming on here trying to dig up some dirt on her?



Yeah, I expect a good running commentary about her on here cos I'm going out tonight so will miss it all. And tomorrow night!

I have almost zero social life and the two nights I actually go out are the most important ones EVER!


----------



## nick h. (Jun 5, 2009)

foo said:


> how's dill doing citygirl? i haven't seen it since last night?
> 
> d'you think if she gets really popular or contraversal, journos might start coming on here trying to dig up some dirt on her?



I think they'll be puzzled to read that Dillinger4 is a 23 year old man.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I think they'll be puzzled to read that Dillinger4 is a 23 year old man.



Do keep up.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

well she certainly seems to be softening up foo(from her initial "hardfaced scary" profile vid ) and coming out to be a lovely deep intelligent and thoughtful girl... basically, she's making friends ... whether that's a veneer that might well start to come off as we get further in, i dunno.. you would know better perhaps vintage paw.. her being such a damn joker n'all that .. little tinker she is 

i reckon that girl will be in till the end .. unless something really drastic happens


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

citygirl said:


> well she certainly seems to be softening up foo(from her initial "hardfaced scary" profile vid ) and coming out to be a lovely deep intelligent and thoughtful girl... basically, she's making friends ... whether that's a veneer that might well start to come off as we get further in, i dunno.. you would know better perhaps vintage paw.. her being such a damn joker n'all that .. little tinker she is
> 
> i reckon that girl will be in till the end .. unless something really drastic happens



Dill's quite sensitive really. That much I think comes through in her posts, and it's true.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, she's a soft girl at heart


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

nick h. said:


> I think they'll be puzzled to read that Dillinger4 is a 23 year old man.



well it'll certainly hit the headlines won't it? ... it'll also prove where they "sourced" it from .. i'm starting to see the plan


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I expect a good running commentary about her on here cos I'm going out tonight so will miss it all. And tomorrow night!
> 
> I have almost zero social life and the two nights I actually go out are the most important ones EVER!



This happened to me on the night of the Bad Girls final ever episode.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I always seem to miss the final, and I can't say I don't lament the loss of seeing it live, watching it on T4 the next day was never the same.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

Dill's making friends?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Unless it really isn't Dill and we've all been fleeced by the fleecer of all fleeces.... but meh.. i'm having too much fun to care


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

Freddie and Sophie are "proper" housemates too now btw.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

how many places is that left to fill now then?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

citygirl said:


> how many places is that left to fill now then?



All I've seen officially is: "Those who fail or refuse a task will be left at the mercy of the public as to if they will be granted housemate status. On Sunday night any non-housemates will leave and be met by Davina during a special live show direct from the house".

So, no-one's failed or refused yet. I'd guess there are a few impossible tasks on the way. Also, I notice that the confirmed house looks a little *ahem* 'vanilla' so far.

Things don't look good for Wolverine!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

aww... noone loves a hero


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Tell her Aisleyne book club is OFF


it's my fucking book club and you're IN, there's no getting out of it now


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2009)

It's like the mafia


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

I've decided you will join the club as well balbi


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

she has vays of making you join


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2009)

*goes and buys Aiseleyne's grand opus*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

well done balbi 

*eyes up citygirl*


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

y'know she's on E4+1 currently?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

thank you citygirl 

I'm shouting "e4+1, e4+1" at my husband to get him to fire the telly up


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

she was drawing the glasses and moustache on some poor unwilling volunteer no matter how much he struggled  

i like her.. she's a good lass she is


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

would you like to read her book?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

haha.. now they're changing housemates names by deedpoll


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

they're stealing ideas from us


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> would you like to read her book?



Aiselyne's Witness


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

if i could read.. i might 

i like her.. but she does seem to get a hard time from the media


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I think this bookgroup is beginning to pick up tanky, good work 

Maybe we should start a thread?

Very urbans.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

foo said:


> let?
> 
> what is this _let_??



It gives him the _impression _that he has any say at all over the TV channel.  Plus if he changes it I can get up and flip it back before he even gets back to his seat.  He can't win.  I'm faster, more persistent and infinitely juvenile 

I'm not sure what's going on in there at the moment - can they all win housemate status or are there too many people in there to all get it, making it the first eviction?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

are you going to read aislyene's book, PieEye?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah ok.  Did she write it?  What's it about?  Is it called Know Yourself Little Girl?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Is it called Know Yourself Little Girl?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to watch BB with my laptop on my lap


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Yeah ok.  Did she write it?  What's it about?  Is it called Know Yourself Little Girl?



she did write it, it's about her life, and it's called "aisleyne - surviving guns, gang and glamour"

i'm not allowed to read it until tanky's book group has read it


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

that title is amazing


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

oooooh it's started!!  *gets all excited*


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

TV-less folk: download zattoo for realtime stuff.

I'm looking at second hand tellies right now. So much for my high brow life of intellectualism and bohemian pursuits


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

"your boobs are huge"  Fair enough....


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Is that posh lad on drugs?  He's freaking me out....


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Stop talking to yourself pieface


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

Andrew Eldritch is really looking his age these days...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

"I'm Charlie like the drug"


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

The Love Guru is in the house


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

i'm doing more watching and less posting tonight lol

i love the next nights episode.. ya get to see all the bits ya didn't see cus the camera was outside


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

To be fair, they ain't bad bangers.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Why is that guy from Lost in it???


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

we talking fireworks.. or sausages?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Wolverchav.

Wicked.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Freddie is breakdown material I reckon - there's something wrong there,  he thinks he;s Peter Pan or something...


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh christ. I drink to forget painful Saturday nights, why am I watching this?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Is that Apoo from the Simpsons?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Freddie is breakdown material I reckon



that's what the missus thinks. she reckons he's dangerous and might kill everyone.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Is that Apoo from the Simpsons?



he's really putting the moves on that lass   Did you see Love Guru's face when he was giving it the "this is a _miracle_, you cannot be 28 with these rosebud hands!"  

He's rubbish!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Why is that guy from Lost in it???


Aahhh! Love child of him and the Love Guru. 



PieEye said:


> Freddie is breakdown material I reckon - there's something wrong there,  he thinks he;s Peter Pan or something...


I agree. Bit of a bizarre lil thing...


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> that's what the missus thinks. she reckons he's dangerous and might kill everyone.



Really? 

I should close Twitter and watch a bit more closely.

This housemate status bollocks, do they choose the task depending on who answers? Eg if they think the person who answers the phone or whatever would be good value they just go "errrr yeah you're in"? I bet they do.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

Jefe reckons Lisa has done a fair bit of speed in her time.

And Holy SHIT the diary room is nasty this year!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> he's really putting the moves on that lass   Did you see Love Guru's face when he was giving it the "this is a _miracle_, you cannot be 28 with these rosebud hands!"
> 
> He's rubbish!



He's a


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

haha "i think it's because we're both womanisers"


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Jefe reckons Lisa has done a fair bit of speed in her time.
> 
> And Holy SHIT the diary room is nasty this year!



Let me fullsize the screen and cop her teeth. She looks amazing though, really good figure and really good skin. Testament to speed's preservative effects?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure the posh twat isn't Annakey?


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Sure the posh twat isn't Annakey?





Why does everyone think geminis are bisexual?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

wow that posh kid is painful


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

citygirl said:


> haha "i think it's because we're both womanisers"



Gonna rip her to shit for that one when she gets out!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

"i'm doing well for my age... 35.. don't wear glasses or hearing aids"


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

It's like a Shrek from Ghana.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't follow that little lass's story - how did she nearly die?   She's really cute - I like her face.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

She has Lupus (sp?)


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

We are all dead!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

But how did it nearly kill her?  Her sister tore and died she said...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

Not sure PieEye


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

It's NEVER Lupus!!!

(Apart from Series 3 I think)


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.essortment.com/all/whatislupusdi_pen.htm


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

So Dillinger is Chris, right?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2009)

Dill is Lisa, mun.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2009)

That geordie lad from "I'm Alan Partridge" can really talk.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Dill is Lisa, mun.



Huh?  Since when was Dill a woman?


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Huh?  Since when was Dill a woman?



Errr.... since always


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

lol jack whitehall


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

So I don't hate anyone yet....this is unusual.   I really like Rodrigo - he seems far too genuine


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

i don't hate anyone either, yet. although sree creeped me out a bit when he was talking to saffia, reading her palm.

charlie makes me laugh, and at the mo i really like lisa and kris.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, she's always been a mouthy les


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Cripes.  I had that totally wrong.  Alwyas thought Dillinger was a bloke, and that Chris guy looks just like the pic of the poster who I thought was Dillinger



Just keep it on the DL, we're not supposed to know.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate them all.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

only cos you didn't get in this year. again.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

I might watch something with Justin Lee Collins in just to calm me down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

OK, I edited my post.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> only cos you didn't get in this year. again.



I keep missing the auditions. I'd be straight in there otherwise! No second interview or anything! sofugyou!


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

well next year's ya last chance


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going in next year


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Ken and Kanda should both go in and share a special bond.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

It'd be a close final day voting. That's for sure!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Honestly, I think if i went in people's televisions would explode


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> It'd be a close final day voting. That's for sure!



If he dies, he dies


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

That young american lad is very composed.  When I was 18 I surely wasn't composed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

Will there be Urban bloc votes every week then?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> That young american lad is very composed.  When I was 18 I surely wasn't composed.



You never have been.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Will there be Urban bloc votes every week then?



I reckon so


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

You're very irritating kanda.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

He is isn't he!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

PieEye said:


> You're very irritating kanda.



Me?  Big Daddy Ken? Thread Enforcer?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  I thought there must be some mistake


----------



## Pieface (Jun 5, 2009)

no, not you kenny. 

So who's going to bone this year?

I think that Freddie will try and sex someone - maybe palm reading man and he'll cry about it in the morning.   None of the girls strike me as potential shaggers really.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

ken, be on guard - pboi might be back soon 

pieface, I thought the same as you about freddie and I reckoned lisa had done a fair bit of speed too 

kanda vs ken final in bb11? could be a toughie that one.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Apoo will be creepy but not get boned.

G-Girl won't bone anyone.

Dillinger will just try bone people in the kneecap.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> kanda vs ken final in bb11? could be a toughie that one.



It'll be all hugs and shit, wishing each other the best.

Then the camera will pan round and reveal both of us have our fingers crossed behind our backs.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been here 24 hours so far tanky


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

The long haired asian guy reminds me of kim thayil from Soundgarden


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Kanda, I'd go Nasty Nick on your arse, I'd just make shit up


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The long haired asian guy reminds me of kim thayil from Soundgarden



Stella's actual boyfriend?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Kanda, I'd go Nasty Nick on your arse, I'd just make shit up



What? You'd get found out for being a slimy cheating fucker?? 

whodafunkit!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

How am _I_ slimy?!  _You're_ Kanda eff eff ess!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Stella's actual boyfriend?



Eh?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Eh?



Stella loves Shiavash or whatever


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How am _I_ slimy?!  _You're_ Kanda eff eff ess!



You're not slimy. But you said you'd go Nasty Nick.. which is slimy! Duh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, Shiavash (sp?).


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

I seriously am this thread's bringer of order!  I keep everyone in the loop.  I'm actually quite hurt every day when I come home and there isn't a blue plaque waiting there.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Kanda, I'd go Nasty Nick on your arse, I'd just make shit up


well you'll never win with that attitude.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You're not slimy. But you said you'd go Nasty Nick.. which is slimy! Duh



I know, Kandles, just joshing


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I've been here 24 hours so far tanky


aww, we've bonded over this thread ken, you called me tanky


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> well you'll never win with that attitude.



Nuh uh!  I have my raps already written.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> aww, we've bonded over this thread ken, you called me tanky



And you said the British public would hate me


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> aww, we've bonded over this thread ken, you called me tanky



This thread has the potential to unite Urban.

Just think what the book group will do


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Nobody talk to electrogirl, by the way.  She went out.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Good, less pointless posts and sentences with no spaces.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's true.  When you think about it, she's basically just completely rubbish.


----------



## pboi (Jun 5, 2009)

Rodrigo still to win!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you going to play by the rules, pboi?


----------



## pboi (Jun 5, 2009)

rules in a big bro thread? what are they then? are you like the gestapo?


simples


----------



## pboi (Jun 5, 2009)

have you lot considered removing Dillngers acc before the press hacks pore over it and twist/bring notoriety/etc etc?

would bring attention to the forum..but this place is mad busy already


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

i considered it.


----------



## pboi (Jun 5, 2009)

I dont think anything good of it would come for her..I imaginet he red tops would have a field day.

but then to be fair..knowing her..that might be part of the fun


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, it's true.  When you think about it, she's basically just completely rubbish.



We finally agree on something


----------



## Bajie (Jun 6, 2009)

Please let me know when either violence or sex occurs, until that point I will assume they are a similar bunch of narcissistic tossers as has been previously. But I have no problem watching narcissistic tossers have sex with or beat each other up, though I draw the line at both at the same time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Bajie said:


> Please let me know when either violence or sex occurs, until that point I will assume they are a similar bunch of narcissistic tossers as has been previously. But I have no problem watching narcissistic tossers have sex with or beat each other up, though I draw the line at both at the same time.



But an Urb is on it!  And a high post counting one at that!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Bajie! Pfft.
Hope Dill slept well. 



Sadken said:


> I seriously am this thread's bringer of order!  I keep everyone in the loop.



No you ain't. That is and always will be our O&L!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Nobody talk to electrogirl, by the way.  She went out.





Kanda said:


> Good, less pointless posts and sentences with no spaces.





Sadken said:


> Yeah, it's true.  When you think about it, she's basically just completely rubbish.





Kanda said:


> We finally agree on something



oh, how sweet. dickheads.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> But an Urb is on it!  And a high post counting one at that!


Yes, allegedly.  Call me a cynic, but I want to see indisputable proof before picking up the phone to vote.
I spent years thinking dillinger4 was a bloke (compounded by posts about facial hair and photos on the ugly mug thread
) and either I was being lied to then, or I'm being lied to now and Lisa ain't dillinger4 at all and it's all some massive prank.

Either way, I've been deceived at some point along the line. Which doesn't really put me in a good frame of mind towards the alleged dillinger4/Lisa.  Sorry.


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

shes hardly a womanly woman. more of a man than most gents in clapham and the ilk


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Epona said:


> Yes, allegedly.  Call me a cynic, but I want to see indisputable proof before picking up the phone to vote.
> I spent years thinking dillinger4 was a bloke (compounded by posts about facial hair and photos on the ugly mug thread
> ) and either I was being lied to then, or I'm being lied to now and Lisa ain't dillinger4 at all and it's all some massive prank.
> 
> Either way, I've been deceived at some point along the line. Which doesn't really put me in a good frame of mind towards the alleged dillinger4/Lisa.  Sorry.



Yeah.  I thought Chris was dillinger when I watched yesterday.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

pboi said:


> shes hardly a womanly woman. more of a man than most gents in clapham and the ilk



yeah, but the pictures put up on the forum were of a guy with black curly hair and a beard.  That really threw me too.


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, this I didnt know. naughty


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

So who was the guy in the pics, labelled as Dillinger4?  some of them were from forum meetups - one with tanky I think IIRC.

Sounds like a very very elaborate and cunning plan...


----------



## tarannau (Jun 6, 2009)

You're like the kids who kept on quizzing mum about Santa, aren't you?


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

and you are like the kid who knows something but wont let it out to make himself feel awesome


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So who was the guy in the pics, labelled as Dillinger4?  some of them were from forum meetups - one with tanky I think IIRC.
> 
> Sounds like a very very elaborate and cunning plan...


Exactamundo.

Either dillinger4 is Lisa and I've been led to believe that she was a bloke for all these years on Urban*, or Lisa is just some random person and dillinger4 and his/her mates are having a bit of a laugh about the prank they've pulled on U75, leading people to think that someone from the boards was on BB.

I am really apologetic about my cynicism, it is in no way a trait that I am proud of, but I have been on boards where there have been faked deaths which in some cases had quite a large impact on other members, this would be small fry in comparison if it were a prank.  But I don't find deception amusing.

* I should say that this prospect doesn't bother me at all, I don't view gender that rigidly tbh and don't care how people choose to describe themselves - if however this whole "dill is on BB" thing is a prank well it's not that original.  If Lisa really is dillinger4 then all power to her and I want her to do well!  But I always have an underlying worry that I will end up with egg on my face due to excessive gullibility


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

until its confirmed by Editor and Dillingers posts are removed to serve their best interest while in the house, its all bollocks.

Sadken you nobber


----------



## tarannau (Jun 6, 2009)

Blimey. It's people getting all Judge Judy about a blinking Big Brother thread. 


Giant sweaty sadsacks to y'all. Truth is, I don't know and I don't care. But I've got a good inkling and that's all you'll get me from copper.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Blimey. It's people getting all Judge Judy about a blinking Big Brother thread.
> 
> 
> Giant sweaty sadsacks to y'all. Truth is, I don't know and I don't care. But I've got a good inkling and that's all you'll get me from copper.



It's not just about Big Brother, it's about a poster on here, if the person on BB really is the poster, using a picture of someone else, and seemingly bringing them along to forum meet ups and asking people to use them as her, for years and years.

That's just fucking weird, IMO.  If people don't want to put their pics up, then fine.  But putting another real person's pic up as theirs is really really strange.  In fact it's highly unlikely.  Making me think this whole 'dill is lisa' thing is a windup by other posters.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Blimey. It's people getting all Judge Judy about a blinking Big Brother thread.
> 
> 
> Giant sweaty sadsacks to y'all. Truth is, I don't know and I don't care. But I've got a good inkling and that's all you'll get me from copper.


Well fuck off and post on another thread then.

Imagine that said in the most non aggressive way possible, showing a nod in respect, and with a smile on my face


----------



## tarannau (Jun 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That's just fucking weird, IMO.  If people don't want to put their pics up, then fine.  But putting another real person's pic up as theirs is really really strange.  In fact it's highly unlikely.  Making me think this whole 'dill is lisa' thing is a windup by other posters.



Who at this time will probably be chuckling to themselves at their successful wind up, if they are pulling your collective tadgers that is.

Actually they're probably not, because they're probably sleeping soundly and not getting all precious about a silly thread about a silly programme. This is the most serious that I've seen pboi get and it's about BB. The plum


----------



## pboi (Jun 6, 2009)

I had to inject a bit of seriousness to not get banned again. back to usual wind up mode will commence in 5...


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Who at this time will probably be chuckling to themselves at their successful wind up, if they are pulling your collective tadgers that is.
> 
> Actually they're probably not, because they're probably sleeping soundly and not getting all precious about a silly thread about a silly programme. This is the most serious that I've seen pboi get and it's about BB. The plum



And if that is the case I can feel reassured that my non-existent tadger has not been in any way pulled, because of my natural cynicism.  If it is a joke I hope everyone concerned is getting a larf out of it!

I don't really give a shit tbh I mean FFS it's really sodding trivial, but this whole thing just got me wondering if it's all some big prank that we're all supposed to fall for completely, sorry I didn't intend to put a downer on it all or anything like that!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

can this page of the thread be deleted? it's well boring.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> can this page of the thread be deleted? it's well boring.



If you pull such a transparent prank (you could at least claim it was a poster who never put their pic up) expect people to talk about it...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> can this page of the thread be deleted? it's well boring.



I know I cam back to check the thread for tittle tattle as I'd missed last night's ep, and it was just loads of boringness and long posts.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

it's like people who don't actually have much interest in big brother waffling on about other stuff that no-one actually cares about. i can't even remember what they've said, but i know it kept making me nod off at my keyboard.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

wellies are shit.
that's not actually real chocolate.
we've already had this thread two weeks ago.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

heels will kill your feet
rice will just kill you
we might aswell all just die now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Fine.  There isn't really an urb in it.  I shall post no more.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

aww go on. join in. talk about that girl having to change her name to dogface


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## moonsi til (Jun 6, 2009)

Aw bless peoples...


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2009)

whos been voted "most likely to get their baps out" ?


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> whos been voted "most likely to get their baps out" ?




dodgepot....


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 6, 2009)

anyone care to fill me in with a synopsis of this thread?

Itss nearly 1000 pages long and I'll be fucked if I'm gonna trawl through that lot


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> dodgepot....


nothing ever changes hey?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> anyone care to fill me in with a synopsis of this thread?
> 
> Itss nearly 1000 pages long and I'll be fucked if I'm gonna trawl through that lot


what weirdo settings have you got for it to be 1000 pages?! I'm on page 25.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah oddball!

Also, you cannot have a summary, the big brother thread is far too complex and multi layered an that to be summarised.

Just watch it ffs.

The tags are a good inication though.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 6, 2009)

I think we should report you to the moderators for Urbans impersonations libel or whatever the legal jargon is. This is clearly a deadly serious matter for some people and here you are wittering about chocolate wellies.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2009)

Chocolate wellies!?? Mmmmmmmm *drool*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2009)

They're dunking biscuits to decide housemates, apparently:

"Seven non-housemates, four guaranteed housemate places. Sounds like it's time for Big Brother to unveil another task for those highly contested slots.
Enter Big Brother's Dunk Off. Sounds painful doesn't it? Don't worry, it's just a a simple test of bravery, steaming tea and soggy biscuits.
One by one the non-housemates will be called to the Diary Room today. Before them will be a mug of tea and tray of biscuits. But it's not elevenses. Each non-housemate will have to choose a biscuit weapon - bourbon, custard cream or chocolate digestive - and dunk it in the tea for as long as they think the biscuit can stand it. Big Brother will record the dunking time, but it will only count if the biscuit retains it's orignal structure for five seconds after dunking. If the biscuit stands it, the non-housemate with the longest dunking time will win. 
Sophia revealed this task to the rest of the non-housemates, who gathered around desperate to know how they could guarantee their passage to housematedom.
"That is fair and square," nodded Siavash, on hearing the task. They all seemed to be in agreement about that one.
So which clever cookie will win the dunk off? And which dregs will be left?"

That is one cheap task.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Did anyone watch the Russell Brand big brother compilation thing?

It is brilliant 

It really made me think about what my fave year was, makosi year was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2009)

Makosi year was good. But I hate Makosi.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

no, i didn't.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Did anyone watch the Russell Brand big brother compilation thing?



Was it the one that's been on before, where he is on a beach with his top off (and has fake tattoos)?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Was it the one that's been on before, where he is on a beach with his top off (and has fake tattoos)?



Yes! Is it old then?

It made me think I sometimes would like to see whole series all over again.

Wow.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

makosi blanked me when i saw her

she hadn't even been on bb then as well.

bitch.


dave


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

maybe she didn't recognise you.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

who the hell wouldn't recognise me.

shoddy excuse.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> who the hell wouldn't recognise me.
> 
> shoddy excuse.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yes! Is it old then?
> 
> It made me think I sometimes would like to see whole series all over again.
> 
> Wow.



Well I think so. Don't know when it was last on though.
He was very cute with that little Hawaiian (or wherever he was) baby.

The entire Craig/Anthony relationship was hilarious and very very watchable. (well except the bits when I had to turn away from the screen due to extreme cringing.)


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes! Craig and Anthony! That's what made me favour that series. That stalkerism was proper carcrash, and I'd kind of forgotten about it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2009)

Craig and Ant' knee were a class double act. I'll never forget Craig's face when BB made him wear a Myra Hindley wig for a task. 

Cairon is the last of the wannabes to make official housemate status. The rest go up for the public vote on sunday.


----------



## Pip (Jun 6, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Craig and Ant' knee were a class double act. I'll never forget Craig's face when BB made him wear a Myra Hindley wig for a task.
> 
> Cairon is the last of the wannabes to make official housemate status. The rest go up for the public vote on sunday.



So who isn't a housemate? Will the public vote determine who stays in or what? It seems really arse over tit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2009)

Pip said:


> So who isn't a housemate? Will the public vote determine who stays in or what? It seems really arse over tit



"Angel, Beinazir, Marcus, Siavash, Sophia and Sree will face the public vote on Sunday".

Not sure how many are going, probably just the one or two. In a positive vote I think they'd all be in trouble except Sophia. Beinazir to go probably, seeing as she's had no airtime and doesn't seem to speak much.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Beinazir looked like she might be fun on the first night. I haven't exactly seen much since then though.
Sophia seems quite entertaining too.

The others I wouldn't miss. Especially Sree. He seems creepy.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 6, 2009)

their little speed dating session was quite fun last night. the bit i saw of it... noone could chat to sophia, cus she couldn't stop giggling long enough


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2009)

Be careful Rodrigo!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

charlie to win, he loves girls aloud


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2009)

Heh I thought dodgepot would be posting that! 

Love Guru is losing his patience, uh oh. And Marcus 

HalfWit seems so......appropriate somehow. 







Speed dating?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

ooh could sophia be a bit of a stirry one? 

and marcus - "some of those cat biscuits are fucking delicious! not the tuna ones, though"


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I was only half watching, but if i was in there, freddy would be punched in the head by now.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

well not puched in the head, i'd probably just slag him off a bit


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 6, 2009)

i *hate* people who like to show off that they think they can sing. they're as bad as people who like to get their guitar out and play a tune to everyone at parties, even if nobody wants to hear them play.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Totally, and when they sing along to music they really *try*

He's just an idiot hole in general though. 'i normally only like clever girls, LOVE LOVE LOVE'

Fuck off you tryhard wanker.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i *hate* people who like to show off that they think they can sing. they're as bad as people who like to get their guitar out and play a tune to everyone at parties, even if nobody wants to hear them play.



He is a MASSIVE BELLEND.
He's the sort of person I imagine overruns psytrance parties with his energy/love/aura shit whilst groping girls surreptitiously.  He is SUCH a twat.  I hate that benevolent half smile he's always wearing as if he knows a secret about the world that no one else does.  He's a fuckwad.  He probably had an epiphany of some kind.  We are *going *to hear at some point about the *epiphany* he had that made him_ that way_.  GOD


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

First hate victim of the series! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

thread takes off.

YEAH


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2009)

Are they all real housemates yet???


----------



## Pieface (Jun 6, 2009)

I know!  About FUCKING TIME.
I think Freddie's going to go on a journey via mental hurt and breakdown.

Love Guru has some serious work to do before I'm onside too....

Plus, I don't think that girl who just changed her name to Dogface knows what she's done - it won't be real like but she never seemed to grasp it.  Deed Poll?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm wanting love guru to be good and funny, not moany.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't see any of their vids - was he funny in it?   I haven't heard Sophie's crazy laugh yet


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

oh no, I don't think he was funny. but he strikes me as someone that could amuse me (but not intentionally ifyswim)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I haven't heard Sophie's crazy laugh yet


do you mean sophia? (the one that hasn't become dog face)

you don't want to hear her laugh, I was shouting "SOMEBODY SHOOT HER" when she was on her way into the house


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> do you mean sophia? (the one that hasn't become dog face)
> 
> you don't want to hear her laugh, I was shouting "SOMEBODY SHOOT HER" when she was on her way into the house



Oh god I was like that to begin with, but the more she did it, it got beyond annoying and more into 'wtf?!', I ended up being so incredulous that she was going 'wooooooooo hahahahaha woooooooooo' that I was cracking up.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 6, 2009)

the tiny tiny lady - I hear her laugh is like the crying of fairies.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

reading that has me cracking up 

so, how's book club going? 

I think we'll need to meet up on an eviction night


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2009)

PieEye said:


> He is a MASSIVE BELLEND.
> He's the sort of person I imagine overruns psytrance parties with his energy/love/aura shit whilst groping girls surreptitiously.  He is SUCH a twat.  I hate that benevolent half smile he's always wearing as if he knows a secret about the world that no one else does.  He's a fuckwad.  He probably had an epiphany of some kind.  We are *going *to hear at some point about the *epiphany* he had that made him_ that way_.  GOD



Post of the thread so far imo. He's like Chris Martin but worse.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

By the end of her going in the house I was laughing as much as her, it was a cacaphony.

Is piehead reading aisleyene too?

I can't wait for mine to arrive. I can't wait to analyse and discuss the layers of it.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been told the title.  The title is genius.  I'll get Tanky to précis it for me so I can kind of join in.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2009)

pief, you know I'm the last person to ask for a precis


----------



## Sadken (Jun 6, 2009)

h ey, what happejmed, i had to fo out and i gorhot pj fick iot


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> ooh could sophia be a bit of a stirry one?


I think so.... 



PieEye said:


> He is a MASSIVE BELLEND.


He so is


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

that was a lol at you sadken btw


----------



## Kanda (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> h ey, what happejmed, i had to fo out and i gorhot pj fick iot



Outstanding


----------



## Pieface (Jun 6, 2009)

is Ken pissed?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I GORHOT PJ FICK OIT! YEAH!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm watching the big brother quiz now. Would anyone care if I shot Davina's face off?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2009)

No. Not even Davina probably.

I'm liking Karly so far, and not just because she claims to love The Wire.
She reminds me of that poison dwarf character in Dallas (Lucy?). You can tell she has eyes for the prize. Possibly has the potential to become reasonably psychotic once she gets her feet under the table imo.

There's also a quite good piece about Angel here. Another maniac, great. Has anyone seen the sign above the Half Moon Herne Hill that she painted? Sounds fantastic.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

OK and I've just realised i want to bone that Jack boy from BBBM.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 6, 2009)

well.. i just LOVED tonights BB .. what more can i say


----------



## Kanda (Jun 6, 2009)

PieEye said:


> is Ken pissed?



No, he's just transformed into Garf Le Chat.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2009)

Kanda said:


> No, he's just transformed into Garf Le Chat.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

dyslopsicists!


dave


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

wtf when did pyscho stalker Craig turn into that Paul Nicholas guy from Cats and that awful BBC sitcom?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm basically doing my own commentary to this quiz aren't I?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Kanda said:


> No, he's just transformed into Garf Le Chat.



hhahaha


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm basically doing my own commentary to this quiz aren't I?



Mmhmm 

It's cute tho.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Charley has become a parody of herself.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've got the live feed on in the background. They are chattering....quite loudly....a load of bollox mainly. It's annoying :|


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you see Maxwell's hair as well?! Sitting next to Craig. Yikes.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> There's also a quite good piece about Angel here. Another maniac, great. Has anyone seen the sign above the Half Moon Herne Hill that she painted? Sounds fantastic.


I'll have a proper look next time I go past


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah it was lot to take in tbh, just in that one screenshot. The mis-en-scene was terrifying.

 Dale is still hawt though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 7, 2009)

dale?! *pukes violently*


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Dale was hawt!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

He was a cock! But he was still a fitty.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

Bleuurgh.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, basically. V. pretty, and every now and again he would use a long word that would give me a boner.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'll have a proper look next time I go past



He says it's not there any more.  

I used to cycle past it every day and never noticed anything.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah, basically. V. pretty, and every now and again he would use a long word that would give me a boner.


Oh god, I'd forgotten that!
I loooved it when he did that.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread makes me sad. People I used to respect...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Kanda said:


> This thread makes me sad. People I used to respect...



You never respected me.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> You never respected me.



I wasn't thinking about you when I posted.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

You're too easy to get into bed that's why 

I'm watching the dumbest film.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm watching Hostel 2 now.

This has not been a good night for my brain cells.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> You're too easy to get into bed that's why
> 
> I'm watching the dumbest film.



Electro will love this...

I have Moonpig and Ju here, I've been forced to watch... She's not that into you....


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Electro will love this...
> 
> I have Moonpig and Ju here, I've been forced to watch... She's not that into you....



I love this image with all my heart. 

Also love the fact you changed the title to suit your own predicament.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jun 7, 2009)

i think they should do big brother 11 with monkeys instead of humans.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm waatching a Terry Gilliam film in which a small child befriends a *slow* boy and a witch and they've just stuffed Geoff Bridges.  I started off going "oh yes, it's an ALice in Wonderland pastiche ya"  now I just want it to end.  I wish I was watching She's Not That Into You  

Hostel 2 has some really funny bits EG


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> You're too easy to get into bed that's why
> 
> I'm watching the dumbest film.



Tell me! I love dumb films.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

My curent g/f and my ex.. watching this shit.. wicked!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

Come over PieFace, make my life hell.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

Heh - no, too busy tomoorrow. Going to see a pony


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'm waatching a Terry Gilliam film in which a small child befriends a *slow* boy and a witch and they've just stuffed Geoff Bridges.  I started off going "oh yes, it's an ALice in Wonderland pastiche ya"  now I just want it to end.  I wish I was watching She's Not That Into You
> 
> Hostel 2 has some really funny bits EG



Yeah I've seen Hostel 2 too many times. When my ex used to ask what film I wanted to watch I'd shout 'Hostel 2!' and he'd look at me weird.

I love her shit drawings. That's where I'm at now. She shows her that naked sketch and it's RUBBISH.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm watching blue velvet. well, sort of.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Thsi thread has no place for Lynch, dodgepot.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't remember that at all, I just remember the funny kids and the testicle/dog bit.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

Is Hostel a horror? Or just loads of fucking twatted Australians travelling the world talking shit? ... that's kinda like Bog Brother.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

Fuck!  I thought that was real.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I don't remember that at all, I just remember the funny kids and the testicle/dog bit.



They're on a train getting 'party favours' now. 




Kanda said:


> Is Hostel a horror? Or just loads of fucking twatted Australians travelling the world talking shit? ... that's kinda like Bog Brother.



both


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

That is one of the best photo i ever saw


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

Except loads of stupid people think it's not played for laughs. I spit on them.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That is one of the best photo i ever saw



good english


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I love this image with all my heart.



Scarlett is in it, I care not.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

I like your tagline btw - that's the feeling that makes you want to step infront of tube trains when they're coming into platforms isn't it?  Or maybe push someone...

That's not at you obvs Kanda


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Scarlett is in it, I care not.


yeah it's awful, but i've seen ALL the clips on youtube, to the point where i don't think i actually need to see it.


PieEye said:


> I like your tagline btw - that's the feeling that makes you want to step infront of tube trains when they're coming into platforms isn't it?  Or maybe push someone...
> 
> That's not at you obvs Kanda



Yeah both! All that wide open space. And the boy soft neck hair stroking. 

I went into Asda and they were rearranging it and there was a HUGE space, i wanted to gallop across it.

I'm never going to Ground Zero. I WILL gallop across it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2009)

Richard Prior live on Sunset Strip has just started on ITV4. Much better than all your tosh.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm never going to Ground Zero. I WILL gallop across it.



you should do, but dressed as The Unicorn of Peace, with a sack on your back from which countless white origami doves will fly out as you gallop


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

I went to ground zero. It was boring. Looks like a rubbish dump.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> you should do, but dressed as The Unicorn of Peace, with a sack on your back from which countless white origami doves will fly out as you gallop



best suggestion ever

i think i'll sing kumbya aswell.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I went to ground zero. It was boring. Looks like a rubbish dump.



ugh is it messy? is there a path for me to gallop across?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry OJ  Not much BB news tonight - is anyone actually watching it?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

It's still better than when everyone was getting eggy about possible 'dillinger is on bb!' deception.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, i had to send some threatening PMs out about that.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> ugh is it messy? is there a path for me to gallop across?



It's just a bit boring tbh. I bought socks in Century store right there to alleviate my boredom.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

That was funny.  People were getting MAD.  I get duped at least twice daily so take these things in  my stride a bit better.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> That was funny.  People were getting MAD.  I get duped at least twice daily so take these things in  my stride a bit better.



I liked it when the word 'fraud' came up


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

That made me wince a bit.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

'someone needs to inform ed'

etc

LOVE


----------



## zit (Jun 7, 2009)

Sophie's lovely.  Not the sharpest tool in the box, but she more than makes up for it with her friendly, personable manner.  No hint yet of prissiness or bitchiness which you would expect from someone like her. 

She's my favourite HM so far.


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yeah, i had to send some threatening PMs out about that.



big man


----------



## Sadken (Jun 7, 2009)

What happened with dill?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL.  

Right, next can we make people think Stella is actually going out with Shiavash please?


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't watched BB since the first prog or read this thread since Friday afternoon. Has anything happened?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What happened with dill?



There's still some debate as to whether indeed Dil is actually _in_ it, or not... and if she really _is_ a "she", or whether "she" really _is_ a "he" after all....


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

there is no debate. hes not in it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I went into Asda and they were rearranging it and there was a HUGE space, i wanted to gallop across it.
> 
> I'm never going to Ground Zero. I WILL gallop across it.




LOL 


I am very pleased to hear that everypne hates Freddy because the only opinion I've formed so far is just that even if Freddy turns out to be really nice and kind, he makes my fucking skin crawl so I automatically hate, hate, hate him....and already far beyond any place where it could ever be reversed iyswim.

I am pleased and comforted, but not altogether surprised tbf, that Urban is in almost unanimous agreement.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 7, 2009)

....I'm finding posting really hard, cos the kids are playing a game behind me...they've got bricks out and cars and little Pony in my Pocket toys and they're making a town and the bench behind me is called Bench Butt-hole. WTF?!?


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> ....I'm finding posting really hard, cos the kids are playing a game behind me...they've got bricks out and cars and little Pony in my Pocket toys and they're making a town and the bench behind me is called Bench Butt-hole. WTF?!?



Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you want to play with my children, NVP?


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> the bench behind me is called Bench Butt-hole. WTF?!?



definitely their mother's children


----------



## foo (Jun 7, 2009)

can someone give me a quick run down on what's been happening since Friday please? 

anyone shagged/cried/fought/picked nose/spat in face/climbed over fence yet?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Look you lot, if you_ insist_ on having a social life, you _must_ do the appropriate revision after aka watch all missed episodes on catch up


----------



## foo (Jun 7, 2009)

i can't on my bedroom telly...maybe i can on my boy's laptop hmm..do i just google Big Brother then? 

i'm not getting out of bed electro. not even for Big Broo.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing's really happened foo.

SophEYEYAH has started the bitching though and amusingly it's between her and SopPHEEYAH.
Freddie is the biggest twat ever 
Love Guru has started to be unamused by his predicament
Blond drag girl looks much better with no makeup and after crying.  Plus I think she was crying because the bra she was issued was too small for her ubernorks.  I have to say I laughed at that a bit 

The challenges so far to become housemates have comprised of fake SAS type stuff.


----------



## foo (Jun 7, 2009)

cheers Pie....i'm still getting the SOF birds mixed up but i'm sure by August i'll have got the hang of 'em. 

how's the ledge?  Rogrigo?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

Rodrigo is a vision of sweetness.  The one thing I'm worried about with him is how fucking NICE he is, like he's too nice for this world nevermind BB.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

This song just popped into my head so i thought i would share.

nu flow

tuuuuunnnne!!!!


dave


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

unless Rodrigo gets drunk and has  diva moment..I can see that happening


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Rodrigo is a vision of sweetness.  The one thing I'm worried about with him is how fucking NICE he is, like he's too nice for this world nevermind BB.


Lol this is true (((Cutie)))


----------



## foo (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Rodrigo is a vision of sweetness.  The one thing I'm worried about with him is how fucking NICE he is, like he's too nice for this world nevermind BB.



one of my son's friends does a brilliant Rodrigo. he's about 4 ft nothing and grinny faced so only had to master the accent. 

i thought it'd be good to see that lad drunk too pboi - just to see if there's another side...


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

hes a brazilian cabana boy with issues. you bet he has another side


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

why are you so weird and hatey and kind of racist?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

Cos he looks like Pierce Morgan


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't ever sing Makosi.
Please don't ever do that again.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eh?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

I just had the misfortune of watching Big Brother's Little Brother, where she played us out with a rendition of These Boots Were Made For Walking.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

*shivers and not in a good way*


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I just had the misfortune of watching Big Brother's Little Brother, where she played us out with a rendition of These Boots Were Made For Walking.



I just tuned in at the end and saw that. I was really confused. I hope it was meant to be just a skit right? She wasn't taking it seriously no?

Please say no.

Those men were total cheesers aswell.


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

eh!! Rodrigo is my fave! issues tho


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I just tuned in at the end and saw that. I was really confused. I hope it was meant to be just a skit right? She wasn't taking it seriously no?
> 
> Please say no.
> 
> Those men were total cheesers aswell.



Well, I think it was a one off, but I do believe it was serious, yes. Definitely not a skit!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2009)

Just one to go tonight, vote to save. According to BB online:

..."the ejectee won't get to meet Davina, but instead that person will be sent home with a flea in his or her ear, or more accurately, a bus ticket home. For, according to our sources, a bus will arrive in the garden to pick the ejectee up, just serving to humiliate them and re-iterate that they remain a complete nobody."

That will make me laugh like a drain actually, particularly if it's Siavash or Marcus.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh please be Siavash to get kicked out as a nobody - he'll be disgusted





pboi said:


> eh!! Rodrigo is my fave! issues tho



What issues?  Tell me - I missed his audition vid and stuff.


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

nah im just going on my reading of his body langauge and stuff. his first impression from what i saw was awesome


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

So you have nothing then   Rubbish!  He just seems constantly overwhelmed to me.  

What's a cabana boy?


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

im pretty good at analysing boy language and stuff, just wait.

cabana boy is a boy who serves you drinks


----------



## Pieface (Jun 7, 2009)

pboi said:


> im pretty good at analysing boy language and stuff, just wait.
> 
> cabana boy is a boy who serves you drinks



boy language?

I see


----------



## pboi (Jun 7, 2009)

body*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Oh please be Siavash to get kicked out as a nobody - he'll be disgusted



THAT would be funny


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

Teehee. I'd like to read Rodrigo's boy language.
Cor.


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this show-I haven't seen it since thursday.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the cut of Rodrigo's jib. His cute little face and ways, and his bright clothes.


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, I know I'm really behind but pmsl at dogface and halfwit.


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2009)

Just me then. 







Angel?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 7, 2009)

God I vowed never to vote on Big Brother again but I had to place a call for Sree to stay. Bless his little heart, I want to comfort him


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 7, 2009)

oh and does anybody else think Karly looks like Fearne Cotton?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I liked Chris's dancing.


----------



## clicker (Jun 7, 2009)

I've only seen about twenty minutes in all....but based on that wealth of experience, I'd like to see Sophia go tonight....is she really a depressing , moaning, paranoid android....or has the girl she is slating done her a great wrong that I have missed??


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2009)

i would like sophia or maybe marcus to be evicted.

but preferably sophia


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate early evictions like this though, cos we could kick out a really good housemate. Like when Anouska got kicked out on what went on to be the MOST BORING BIG BROTHER SERIES EVER.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> oh and does anybody else think Karly looks like Fearne Cotton?


Yep they've said on BBLB too other night. 



Miss Potter said:


> Bless his little heart, I want to comfort him


I know...I felt for him too tonight. Bless he looked so lost.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> but preferably sophia



Shrek OUT! Shrek OUT!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> oh and does anybody else think Karly looks like Fearne Cotton?



I think she looks like Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2009)

has tobyjug been up to anything?


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2009)

no way, she needed to go home


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2009)

no seriously  she REALLY had to go


----------



## clicker (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh dear....sophia has all the makings of that bloody cookie woman from last year....


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm annoyed now. i like both benazir (sp?) and love guru.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 7, 2009)

She was my favorite


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh no! I loved Benazir too!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

This is bullshit.

Also what a fucking exit outfit


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2009)

oh ffs.. I didn't realise the TV had been paused earlier... I'm about 5 mins behind the live feed


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm actually genuinely quite annoyed. 

I know it's meant be 'ooooh let's humiliate the wannabes by taking them out without the hoo-ha! LOL LOL!' but actually it's a bit nasty and sad.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2009)

Um, what happened please? I turned over to watch the stupid election results and forgot to switch back. 

Ah! Channel 4 + 1!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 7, 2009)

Benazir got kicked out and they she had to leave while wearing a fake pen moustachio and some weiird helmet and a big raggy duvet wrapped around her. She got taken to a bus where Davina interviewed her and Benazir was all confused and disorientated and couldn't remember any of the housemates names, or anything that had happened in there, and I think it was meant to be LOL but it was really awkward and then Davina got off the bus and it when off to take her home.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 8, 2009)

I watched Generation Kill instead.  It's really fucking good.  Anyway, shame about Benazir but I hadn't heard her open her mouth once so I don't know if I'd have wanted her to stay or not.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

I care too much already tbh. It has begun.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Benazir got kicked out and they she had to leave while wearing a fake pen moustachio and some weiird helmet and a big raggy duvet wrapped around her. She got taken to a bus where Davina interviewed her and Benazir was all confused and disorientated and couldn't remember any of the housemates names, or anything that had happened in there, and I think it was meant to be LOL but it was really awkward and then Davina got off the bus and it when off to take her home.


Awww!


----------



## pboi (Jun 8, 2009)

its hardly a surprise


----------



## foo (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Benazir got kicked out and they she had to leave while wearing a fake pen moustachio and some weiird helmet and a big raggy duvet wrapped around her. She got taken to a bus where Davina interviewed her and Benazir was all confused and disorientated and couldn't remember any of the housemates names, or anything that had happened in there, and I think it was meant to be LOL but it was really awkward and then Davina got off the bus and it when off to take her home.



just saw all that on telly. way to go Davina  wtf was the point of that?? i presume the plan was to totally humiliate the person who had to leave, but as you say electro, Benazir just sat there all flat and confused. and Davina didn't seem prepared either.

wot total crap. 

from what i had seen, i liked that Benazir cos she seeemed bit dippy - more entertaining than that wolverine looking Marcus. he seems dead dull.

now hairyman has got his suitcase, he might be interesting again...or a total nob (which i'm starting to suspect)


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2009)

clicker said:


> Oh dear....sophia has all the makings of that bloody cookie woman from last year....



Joining the thread late - my feelings exactly - she is an apalling creature 

I felt so very sorry for Benazir(sp) what a way to go  I think I liked her best.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Just me then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably.  And she is NEVER 35 years old.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 8, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> wot  really? an urbanite on BB?
> 
> don't believe you and this is probably  some in joke for people who joined before Feb 2005





Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, really. Trust me, I've been friends with Dill for 18 months now, so I know. And am shocked!



was ^^this a joke?

is Lisa Dillinger4??


----------



## Pieface (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 8, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Yes.



yes it was a joke?


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 8, 2009)

just found Angel's boxing records on boxrec here

Lol

she won her first 2 bouts and is currently on a 14 fight losing streak


----------



## Sadken (Jun 8, 2009)

"I could've been contender"


----------



## Pip (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm totally fucking boycotting it if Benazir's gone 
Maybe 

Someone on my twitter said about Kris, "oh do please fuck off with your cheeky chappy gait and your Michael Caine in Alfie chat . Camden is missing a flyer distributor."

I shall be using this as an insult for the forseeable.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2009)

> "oh do please fuck off with your cheeky chappy gait and your Michael Caine in Alfie chat . Camden is missing a flyer distributor."




the peace process has seen the development of these fucktards in Belfast, alongside all the other hipster shite.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 8, 2009)

I wish either marcus or sophia had got the boot. poor beinazir


----------



## Pip (Jun 8, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> poor beinazir



I've been missing out an i for four days


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2009)

The wee tiny girl Sophia is soo cute and she struck the boot well into that hateful fuck Saffia. Also is it racialist that Sree reminds me of a less cool Kevin G from Mean Girls.


----------



## rikwakefield (Jun 8, 2009)

Is the one with the big tits still in it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2009)

Angel demonstrates her rapping skillz here.

Just the thing for a quick spin around Liberty City with Nico imo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't like Little Stretchy Sophia. That giggly jiggly entrance disguised the heart of a  stroppy finger-pointing cow


----------



## Sadken (Jun 8, 2009)

Man, Dillinger4 is annoying as _fuck_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

I've not even seen her do anyting in this one.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 8, 2009)

No, listen to me, Stella....wait....listen to me....listen.....wait......listen....listen to me....wait......listen.....etc etc etc forTHERESTOFHERLIFE.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> No, listen to me, Stella....wait....listen to me....listen.....wait......listen....listen to me....wait......listen.....etc etc etc forTHERESTOFHERLIFE.



*other person stops talking*

Yeah right so right so you said right then you said and you don't EVEN LET ME SPEAK then you said right you listening to me no listen no listen


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2009)

Why are they called Dogface and Halfwit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

They had to change their names by Deed Poll to become Housemates. Lol a bit


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2009)

Shrek is fucking annoying.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2009)

what the fuck?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't like the little Sophia one either now.  I think I might like your boyfriend best, Stella.


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2009)

aqua said:


> what the fuck?



Aqua, I can't make head nor tails of it myself.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I don't like the little Sophia one either now.  I think I might like your boyfriend best, Stella.



leave her alone she is cute.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 8, 2009)

There's no doubting Stella's cuteness.  But she said that she fancied that shiavash bloke on the first night and, with three months left to go, I don't intend to let her forget that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I don't like the little Sophia one either now.  I think I might like your boyfriend best, Stella.



I just thought he had these on just now


----------



## Sadken (Jun 8, 2009)

Seriously though, he seems cool.  You guys will have to come over for dinner one night when he gets out


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the Love Guru too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

They are giggling like little girls


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

Those two are funny. Silly sods.

Can Sree go away please?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh poor boring Sree zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

Big white pance. I shouldn't laugh but...you know


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophia is SCARY


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Pizza? What is Pizza? I think I'll just suck an egg.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I like the Love Guru too.


Heh, me too a bit although I think he has the potential to get too big for his boots. Hope not. 



5t3IIa said:


> They are giggling like little girls





zoooo said:


> Those two are funny. Silly sods.


I'm liking their growing friendship. It's sweet.



Kris is very very....gorgeous *fans self*


----------



## clicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Well what a bundle of joy Sophia is  .....and sree's constant analysing and dear deidre small talk is going to grate soon. I'm glad he's in, but i hope he shuts up about it now.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

I also like the little sourface Sophia's explaining life to everyone 

'I'm dropping it like it's hot, do you know what dropping it like it's hot is?'

'I just guilt tripped you, do you know what that is?'

She's like a walking wikiwhatty.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Those two are funny. Silly sods.



I'd call it fucking annoying. Along with Shrek.

Gawd, why am I watching this.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh and Freddie can seriously fuck off, I don't even understand how a person like that can exist. I don't believe he can be real. He is a character out of a sitcom.


----------



## clicker (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh and Freddie can seriously fuck off, I don't even understand how a person like that can exist. I don't believe he can be real. He is a character out of a sitcom.




I think he is the love child of Catweazle and Enid Blyton.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2009)

Good show. The love guru is really coming into his own now, and most of the others are providing some entertainment one way or another - I particularly liked Marcus' Partridgesque "GET IN!". And Angel absentmindedly sucking on a raw egg of course.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh and Freddie can seriously fuck off


Yes. PLEASE. What a weird little man. 



clicker said:


> I think he is the love child of Catweazle and Enid Blyton.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Shrek is fucking annoying.



yes



zoooo said:


> Those two are funny. Silly sods.
> 
> Can Sree go away please?



yes to both



electrogirl said:


> Oh and Freddie can seriously fuck off, I don't even understand how a person like that can exist. I don't believe he can be real. He is a character out of a sitcom.



he's very annoying, but i'd rather him in there than sophia. but i hope the otehr housemates get annoyed with him soon and start arguing with him and he eventually stops saying "yeah...that's fair enough, really"

i hate sophia. i'd have stolen her wine, too.


----------



## clicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Who did steal sophia's wine?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophia is a vile pice of work - worra stirrer!

I am liking Siavash - I think he's great - fancy letting the others try on all his fancy clothes like that. If they were mine I would not be letting that lot paw over my vintage schmatter.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Seriously, why is no one else talking abotu the eggsucking?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

it was saffia that came up with the idea but i *think* it was dogface that grabbed it. or charlie. one of the two. it was very surreptitiously done, whoever did it.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Seriously, why is no one else talking abotu the eggsucking?



She's ruski, expected it.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Seriously, why is no one else talking about the eggsucking?



how come i missed the eggsucking?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> how come i missed the eggsucking?



It went on for ages! We were all in shock. Angel truned down pizza and just sucked egg out of an egg. Raw egg.

Oh and I'm not blowing my own trombone or anything, but I totally do a good Angel impression that you have to hear, and it doesn't sound anything like Borat at all, oh no.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

was this this evening? between 10pm and 11pm? this egg-sucking debacle? that i missed? eh?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> was this this evening? between 10pm and 11pm? this egg-sucking debacle? that i missed? eh?



Yes, went on for about 30 secs. Electro is eggsagerating.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

oh. maybe i was busy doing the washing up.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Yes, went on for about 30 secs. Electro is eggsagerating.



oh dear


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Seriously, why is no one else talking abotu the eggsucking?



I HAD managed to block it out.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

It seriously went on for like a hundred years, no matter what Kandarse says.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> how come i missed the eggsucking?


I missed it too. 
I was shouting at that twatty tosser, Spencer (from The Hills) on Im Celeb USA.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm liking their growing friendship. It's sweet.



Yes! Siavash and Cairon are quite fun together.

Um, who are you all calling Love Guru?  I'm thick.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I missed it too.
> I was shouting at that twatty tosser, Spencer (from The Hills) on Im Celeb USA.



oooooooh what channel is that on?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

zoooo - Siavash! 


ITV2 lectro. Its repeated at midnight I think. Only watch it if you think you can watch one of the wankiest twatfaces ever to grace the screen without losing it. I got quite angry several times  I'm not sure I should watch it again. He is a vile, deluded little prick.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

love guru = siavash


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Also why were they doing that Spice Girls skit? It was like I'd landed back in 1996.

They should've been doing Lady Gaga or something.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, I see. Makes sense. 
D'oh.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm watching this on +1-god Freddie is fucking annoying. I'm getting confused between Sophie, Sophia and Saffia. Is Sophie dogface and Sophia the annoying little one? I hate Saffia. Liking Love Guru and Rodrigo. I can't look at Angel without thinking 'childcatcher'. Has there ever been a more ill-fitting name for a person?
Kris is gorgeous but I haven't seen enough of him to form an opinion beyond that.

The rest of them are kind of fading into the background at the moment.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't like Saffia. But she does seem to come out with quite amusing digs/comments now and then. 
Mainly the 'don't milk it' when Sree was jumping about after being made a housemate.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

I still laugh everytime he says dogface. Halfwit isn't actually that funny. Should've been dildo head or fannypack, or something.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

yes sophie is dogface and sophia is the annoying little one.

why do you hate saffia?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can't look at Angel without thinking 'childcatcher'. Has there ever been a more ill-fitting name for a person?



Yes. Kitten.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I don't like Saffia. But she does seem to come out with quite amusing digs/comments now and then.
> Mainly the 'don't milk it' when Sree was jumping about after being made a housemate.



That jumping about cracked me up! I was like 'wtf is he doing?!' and then it carried on some more! It was really frantic and jerky.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yes sophie is dogface and sophia is the annoying little one.
> 
> why do you hate saffia?



I'm not sure, there's just something about her that winds me up. 

They're in the garden at the moment waiting for the eviction. Sophia is a fucking knob.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> god Freddie is fucking annoying.


Yes. 


sparklefish said:


> I'm getting confused between Sophie, Sophia and Saffia. Is Sophie dogface and Sophia the annoying little one?


Yes 



sparklefish said:


> I can't look at Angel without thinking 'childcatcher'. Has there ever been a more ill-fitting name for a person?





sparklefish said:


> Kris is gorgeous but I haven't seen enough of him to form an opinion beyond that.


MMmm ain't he. I want to stroke his hair n kiss his mouth


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Kris is well handsome but he wears really cheesy clothes.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2009)

Jai ho-wtf?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Right also, did Freddie say he normally liked sleeping with 'coloured' people? I thought he did, but I do talk alot during it and no one seems to have commented so maybe I should check before I start on a campaign of slander.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> he wears really cheesy clothes.


That's ok, he doesn't need to wear any


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2009)

Angel is basically doing a stars-in-their-eyes version of Isabella Rosselini in Blue Velvet.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Right also, did Freddie say he normally liked sleeping with 'coloured' people? I thought he did, but I do talk alot during it and no one seems to have commented so maybe I should check before I start on a campaign of slander.



During which bit-the conversation in the bedroom? I'll rewind. Also, when was the egg sucking?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> During which bit-the conversation in the bedroom? I'll rewind. Also, when was the egg sucking?



Yeah the bedroom bit! I really thought I heard him say it.

Also I am still convinced he kind of decided to be bisexual when he got in there.

The egg sucking is while everyone else is eating pizza. Angel sucks egg. For a long time.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah the bedroom bit! I really thought I heard him say it.
> 
> Also I am still convinced he kind of decided to be bisexual when he got in there.
> 
> The egg sucking is while everyone else is eating pizza. Angel sucks egg. For a long time.



Aah right-the pizza has just arrived.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2009)

How body obsessed is she that she can't have one slice of pizza, or more importantly that she SUCKS UP RAW EGG. And I bet she looks down on 'shallow' people for being obsessed with their looks.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Also I am still convinced he kind of decided to be bisexual when he got in there.


I think that too. When he was chatting to SAffia(?) in the bedroom and she was asking him who he fancied and naming guys. I really think he is bluffing to make himself seem more interesting. Sap.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that egg raw? 'I'll die if I eat pizza'


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 8, 2009)

angel annoyed me with her asking siavash not to swear in front of her. you don't like swearing? okay. but you're in a house full of lots of other people who are going to swear, you're gonna have learn to live with it. why should they have to change their behaviour/attitude for you, and not vice versa?


----------



## clicker (Jun 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Right also, did Freddie say he normally liked sleeping with 'coloured' people? I thought he did, but I do talk alot during it and no one seems to have commented so maybe I should check before I start on a campaign of slander.



I thought he said 'clever people'....either way he's still too smiley.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 9, 2009)

One of the girls said she prefered black men.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got high hopes for the ciaron and siavash show  

and I love how charlie is like a little excited puppy 

and boy, do I hate sophia


----------



## Sadken (Jun 9, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I've got high hopes for the ciaron and siavash show



Yes, they might have full sex by day 6.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 9, 2009)

Really intense male friendships are a weird business, actually.  I've had a few in my life where I've been in a weird situation and bonded with another bloke really quickly and really strongly before it burns out really quickly too, you don't have anything really to say anymore and you look back on all that hugging, high fives (things never went that far for me you'll be glad to know) and, I dunno, something else with acute embarrassment.  The most enduring male friendships in my life are with men I don't really actually like that much but stay friends with because of common experience rather than common interest.  

Actually, am I weird?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 9, 2009)

gayer


----------



## foo (Jun 9, 2009)

missed this again....so have been catching up with you lots' chat, and still haven't got a clue what's been happening. 

which one is Saffia then?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 9, 2009)

saffia


----------



## foo (Jun 9, 2009)

oh the I'M DOING THIS FOR MY BABY!! woman. gotcha. ta spanks. 

p.s i can't access your profile of fb so you'll have to answer my message! x


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 9, 2009)

message answered


----------



## Rollem (Jun 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'm not sure, there's just something about her that winds me up.


like the fact that she's "doing it for her kids" but that means leaving them for numerous months


----------



## foo (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm totally with you lot on Aisleyne btw, but that cover shot on her book is shit....it doesn't look anything like her!

edit: oh i think i meant to post that on facebook but i'm not sure.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2009)

Youre funny, foo


----------



## pennimania (Jun 9, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> angel annoyed me with her asking siavash not to swear in front of her. you don't like swearing? okay. but you're in a house full of lots of other people who are going to swear, you're gonna have learn to live with it. why should they have to change their behaviour/attitude for you, and not vice versa?



And me. She must have known some housemates would be swearing if she'd ever seen previous series.

And I wonder how long she'll get away with her PE lessons - I'm surprised people go along with that.

So I hate her too- as well as horrid Sophia.

And Sree - he seems like a walking version of one of those 'positive thinking' posters you used to see in primary headteachers' offices.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

So then:

Who's fit?
Who's likely to do some sex stuff?
Who's the obvious psycho?
Who's the lurking psycho?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So then:
> 
> Who's fit?
> Who's likely to do some sex stuff?
> ...



The man w the hair and Rodrigo although noone is actually making me feel funny
no one
Freddie
Freddie


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 9, 2009)

i reckon sree is a sex pest and is gonna end up groping one of the girls and causing a fight and then he'll say "oh i'm so sorry i was just being friendly" and cry.

possibly, anyway.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

my mohecan is way better than that rank pink thing that girl/guy/i dunno has got on their head like.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

PieEye said:


> The man w the hair and Rodrigo although noone is actually making me feel funny
> no one
> Freddie
> Freddie



:ROLLEYES:

You can't be a lurking _and_ obvious psycho...by LP I mean the one who'll be fine for the first 5 weeks and then lose it completely...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2009)

I still think it's Freddie - watch him for a bit.  The man is touched.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

I reckon Sophia has potential to be an LP, and I agree with dodgepot about Sree...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Is freddie the one named 'halfwit' on the BB website?

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/

I'm assuming his and dogfaces name are 'mistakes' by the BB editing team...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 9, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I reckon Sophia has potential to be an LP



she's gonna end up jumping on saffia's back trying to wrestle her to the floor and kill her.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 9, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is freddie the one named 'halfwit' on the BB website?
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/
> 
> I'm assuming his and dogfaces name are 'mistakes' by the BB editing team...



they had to change their names by deed poll to become full housemates


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost as stupid as some of the comments...




			
				Sophie said:
			
		

> sophie face is so pretty! but her name is same my name !


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2009)

Is Sophie ubernork girl?  She's really really dense.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup, aka 'dogface' apparently...


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 9, 2009)

Lisa to win.  

That's all I have to say on the matter!


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there anything worse than a limp mohecan?

That Gascoigne-boy is starting to irritate.

I'm still a little intrigued by Angel.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> I'm still a little intrigued by Angel.



Me too. Seems to be an absence of any personality


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 9, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> That Gascoigne-boy is starting to irritate.



charlie? he cracks me up. and he loves girls aloud, which instantly raises him head and shoulders above the others.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Is he the one who looks like a boyband reject *checks* Yup. I'd have him down as the likeable but thick one from the bio stuff...


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

is angel a sort of retard or something?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 9, 2009)

no, just russian


----------



## Bajie (Jun 9, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i reckon sree is a sex pest and is gonna end up groping one of the girls and causing a fight and then he'll say "oh i'm so sorry i was just being friendly" and cry.
> 
> possibly, anyway.



PM me when it happens please


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Apparently sree has already been vile to one of the BWBT


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 9, 2009)

BWBT?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Blonde With Big Tits


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2009)

babes with big t**s?

Should I even be guessing what it means


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 9, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Blonde With Big Tits


 ahh, I see 

well last night, it did look like he was trying to cop a feel of dogface's wabbers when he put his arm round her.

I really dislike him.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> no, just russian



lol


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> ahh, I see
> 
> well last night, it did look like he was trying to *cop a feel of dogface's wabbers* when he put his arm round her.
> 
> I really dislike him.



I just spat bad coffee at my nice PC screen 

Yeah, he does come over as a bit of a lech (from the 10 minutes of footage I've seen ), but TBF you'd need an exclusion zone of about 50cm around dogface to not run the risk of accidentally brushing one of her 'wabbers'


----------



## foo (Jun 9, 2009)

is Sree a wierdo then?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

what one is that again....


----------



## foo (Jun 9, 2009)

the bambi eyed one who always looks like he's going to cry or fling himself off the roof.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

The one with the girls name...


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

nope.... cant picture em, i aint even that bothered....  i could google i suppose...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2009)

Just go to http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/


----------



## Bajie (Jun 9, 2009)

First hint of hot weather and that Karly will get her baps out for sure


----------



## Espresso (Jun 9, 2009)

Bajie said:


> First hint of hot weather and that Karly will get her baps out for sure



It's not like she'll be the only one. Her with the mesmerisingly enormous and hypnotic mammaries will, and so will Noirín and Saffia. 
Charlie and Dogface will be naked before too much longer, I'd bet.


----------



## pboi (Jun 9, 2009)

you see the posh twat talking about anarchy?

reminds of a lot of wankers on here who act like that while being white middle class nincompoops


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2009)

Bajie said:


> First hint of hot weather and that Karly will get her baps out for sure



Why does she have to stand on the bench when having a fag???  weirdo


----------



## pboi (Jun 9, 2009)

more attention for her


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 9, 2009)

How the fuck can you be a Tory and an anarchist anyway? He is SUCH a bell-end.

Salad-gate.


----------



## pboi (Jun 9, 2009)

look at him go now. twat.

he is like an 8 year old boy trying to process emotion. stroking his beard all the time like a comfort blanket


----------



## pboi (Jun 9, 2009)

..and now hes singing like a douche. I have no words


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2009)

hate him in the face


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 9, 2009)

pboi said:


> look at him go now. twat.
> 
> he is like an 8 year old boy trying to process emotion. stroking his beard all the time like a comfort blanket



I'm feeling quite anxious for him TBH


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 9, 2009)

Fuck me. He has to be killed in the face. He is the uber bell-end. He makes Chris Martin look like Chris Morris. ARGH!


----------



## pboi (Jun 9, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm feeling quite anxious for him TBH



indeed. I dont know how such mentally fucked people get on the show. it doesnt seem fair on them when in 3 years time they are lieing in a bath of nutella and salt and vinegar crisps slitting their wrists while humming the theme to dambusters.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't been so enraged by anyone since Maxwell.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Salad-gate.





He really is a weird little thing. Lisa is right his voice is so irritating.


----------



## Looby (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my god, Ciaron and Love Guru are getting on very fucking well aren't they? 

Freddie must fucking die.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2009)

Saffia fancies the pants off Kris eh.
Don't blame her, he is total yummness.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Oh my god, Ciaron and Love Guru are getting on very fucking well aren't they?


Yes!  It's adorable yet....a little disturbing


----------



## Looby (Jun 9, 2009)

'She's a tit-bird'.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 9, 2009)

Tit bird. Jesus christ.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 9, 2009)

*PUKES*


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Tonight's episode has actually made me feel a bit weird and funny. Listening to their conversations was a bit like ebing on drugs while everyone else is sober, you're sure they must be making  sense but in your head it's just surrealist chatter. 'I'd like to meet the queen, she has a nice figure' <no reaction to this>'yeah, when I'm a politician I'll invite you both to a party' <still no reaction, deadly serious>

'what are you doing?'
'I'm thinking'
'Yeah I'm thinking too'
'I'm thinking about what everyone else is thinking'

WTF?! These are not normal conversations?!

I also liked Freddie trying to get his little legs to blanance noncholantly on  the chair but they kept slipping off. Over and over. And then talking about his cock twitching, or whatever, trying to be one of the lads. vom.


----------



## clicker (Jun 9, 2009)

The sexually repressed sree is going to get a serious bollocking from the next girl he gropes....I think Noirin will be the one.

Angel had a good show...she didnt speak, I liked that...maybe I am getting cynical in my old age, but fuck me the others spoke an hours worth of pure shite tonight.

Freddie the anarchist is seriously deluded.....I can imagine his mum nodding serenely at him, whilst he spouts utter crap in the family pile.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Tonight's episode has actually made me feel a bit weird and funny. Listening to their conversations was a bit like ebing on drugs while everyone else is sober, you're sure they must be making  sense but in your head it's just surrealist chatter. 'I'd like to meet the queen, she has a nice figure' <no reaction to this>'yeah, when I'm a politician I'll invite you both to a party' <still no reaction, deadly serious>
> 
> 'what are you doing?'
> 'I'm thinking'
> ...




I feel a bit sorry for him tbh. He's sooo out of his depth and will get squished flat sooner or later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Her eyebrows look pretty good for someone who doesn't have eyebrows


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I feel a bit sorry for him tbh. He's sooo out of his depth and will get squished flat sooner or later.



It won't be pretty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

So she really really really fancies him -spit it out dummy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

That's totally sweet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

God, I HATE it when I talk to myself in this stupid thread about stupidness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh wait - I'm watching on +1 and you've all seen it aready


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol Stella


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh wait - I'm watching on +1 and you've all seen it aready



I haven't. Not having a telly I have to wait until its up on 4od 10hrs later.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2009)

Supposedly (but not officially yet) it's Halfwit and Sophia up for the public vote this week, with 6 votes each. Sree must have just missed the cut.

Presumably Sophia will go.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd want sophia out first.


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Tonight's episode has actually made me feel a bit weird and funny. Listening to their conversations was a bit like ebing on drugs while everyone else is sober, you're sure they must be making  sense but in your head it's just surrealist chatter. 'I'd like to meet the queen, she has a nice figure' <no reaction to this>'yeah, when I'm a politician I'll invite you both to a party' <still no reaction, deadly serious>
> 
> 'what are you doing?'
> 'I'm thinking'
> ...



all this, totally 

with something to add - like dodgers, i reckon Sree's possibly a sex pest. when he was lecturing/comforting the scottish girl about her showing her body, he definitely groped her boob in the guise of um....patting it. <shudder>


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 10, 2009)

ha ha I noticed that too. I'm changing my initial opinion of Sree


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 10, 2009)

Halfwit and Sophie up for eviction this week 

Tough call...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

Heatworld said:
			
		

> Nothing has yet been officially confirmed by the big gob of BB, but the rumours are that there are two housemates nominated for eviction this week, and they are Sophia and Freddie. It would appear that Freddie's singing and Sophia's moaning has already riled their fellow housemates, as each of them are said to have received six nominations each. Ouch! We're actually quite surprised that Sree managed to escape. After all, he has made a few people cry already, and he has been referred to as an "annoying little brother". Oh well.



Who did Sree make cry? How? He doesn't appear to have enough personality to make someone cry wtf?


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

he might mean when Sree made the scottish girl cry (sorry, really can't remember her name) outside when he was giving her 'advice' about  not showing her body off because of what the public will think of her.

then he groped her. 

(imo)


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Halfwit and Sophie up for eviction this week
> 
> Tough call...



sophia, not sophie (dogface)

as bland as sophie seems i'd much rather have her stay in than sophia, the annoying shitbag


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> he might mean when Sree made the scottish girl cry (sorry, really can't remember her name) outside when he was giving her 'advice' about  not showing her body off because of what the public will think of her.
> 
> then he groped her.
> 
> (imo)


spot on. 

(the girl is karly)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> he might mean when Sree made the scottish girl cry (sorry, really can't remember her name) outside when he was giving her 'advice' about  not showing her body off because of what the public will think of her.
> 
> then he groped her.
> 
> (imo)



That make me larf 

She cries a lot doesn't she, though?


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

does she? tbh, i haven't watched loads of this series so might've missed it. 

i actually think Sree's seriously odd, and that poshboy too. they make me feel a bit wierd even watching them...kinda uncomfortable. 

please tell me hairy man's name someone, not Wolverine, the other one. cos i like himbest so far.  (Rodrigo, my first favourite, seems a bit boring atm)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 10, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> sophia, not sophie (dogface)
> 
> as bland as sophie seems i'd much rather have her stay in than sophia, the annoying shitbag



Dogface is the wabbers girls, correct? Fucking C4 with Saffia, Sophia and Sophie...

C4s execs will be crying if wabbers girl goes early...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 10, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> sophia, not sophie (dogface)



apologies, all v confusing!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> does she? tbh, i haven't watched loads of this series so might've missed it.
> 
> i actually think Sree's seriously odd, and that poshboy too. they make me feel a bit wierd even watching them...kinda uncomfortable.
> 
> please tell me hairy man's name someone, not Wolverine, the other one. cos i like himbest so far.  (Rodrigo, my first favourite, seems a bit boring atm)



I think we are calling the hairy one The Love Guru  Real name...Sivi...Sirv...Siavesh....Sirvas....yeah, The Love Guru.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

wtf is wrong with that posho guy? like is he emotionally stunted.... seriously, the people on it this year is a mental health ward waiting to happen.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

siavash 

I really like him so far.


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

siavash. ok thanks. yeh, he's a dood. 

i giggled when poshboy was trying to be all edgy saying he related to anarchists....then said 'i vote conservative' 

stella: Love Guru. yep, good one. that's what i'll call him now too.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 10, 2009)

Can anyone give me a quick summary? So I don't have to a) red the thread or b) watch it... ty in advance


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Can anyone give me a quick summary? So I don't have to a) red the thread or b) watch it... ty in advance



retards. all of them.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> siavash  I really like him so far.


Yep me too.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> wtf is wrong with that posho guy? like is he emotionally stunted.... seriously, the people on it this year is a mental health ward waiting to happen.



Do you think he is the 'idiot child' of the family?  After all that inbreeding?

I am not sure about him yet.  Seeeeeems and idiot but could turn out to be alright.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

I keep expecting to see him chewing a blankie tbh....


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> siavash. ok thanks. yeh, he's a dood.
> 
> i giggled when poshboy was trying to be all edgy saying he related to anarchists....then said 'i vote conservative'
> 
> stella: Love Guru. yep, good one. that's what i'll call him now too.



Weeeeell, not that far off.  Didn't that Thatcher creature say something along the lines of there being no state (I paraphrase) and that people should govern themselves; hence the *privatisation* of state property/British Gas, etc..  It, sort of makes sense (not that I necessarily agree completely with anarchism and capitalism) .  Capitalism in disguise - as opposed to a welfare state.


----------



## clicker (Jun 10, 2009)

Freddie is a clean jim-jam wearing revolutionary with all the naievety of someone who has never had to lift a finger. Bless him.


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

yep and i've met a few like him over the years....


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 10, 2009)

I liked it when siatash said 'you could make me shit on bread, I would eat it'

It sounded good in his accent.


----------



## foo (Jun 10, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Weeeeell, not that far off.  Didn't that Thatcher creature say something along the lines of there being no state (I paraphrase) and that people should govern themselves; hence the *privatisation* of state property/British Gas, etc..  It, sort of makes sense (not that I necessarily agree completely with anarchism and capitalism) .  Capitalism in disguise - as opposed to a welfare state.



oh i know, the libertarian thingy. i just found it funny when he said it, then i felt a little bit sick. it seems freddy and sree have that effect on me.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 10, 2009)

foo said:


> oh i know, the libertarian thingy. i just found it funny when he said it, then i felt a little bit sick. it seems freddy and sree have that effect on me.



Weeeeell, apparently Sree asked Freddy what he thought of him - for the quazillionth time - and Freddy said:
Curtesy of Cornchips from Digital Spy

'Sree asked Freddie what he thought of him and Freddie basically said that Sree likes to take credit for everything even if it wasn't his idea in the first place or even if whatever he did wasn't that great, and that Sree likes to be the centre of attention.'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2009)

Who nommed who (it's a bit long, I know):

Angel is the first up to give Big Brother her two nominations. First she nominates Dogface (aka Sophie), stating “She’s not so much entertaining - she’s quiet. I like her very much but because she’s young, and maybe it’s hard, she doesn’t have so much to say”. She then goes on to nominate Sophia saying “She’s very good - she can talk….but on a level of entertainment…she’s about one or two’.

Cairon then nominated Sree, saying “The reason why is he’s pushing me to the brink. He’s getting on my nerves too much, man. Man keep’s on chatting stuff, telling me to shut my mouth, disrespecting me - you know what I’m saying? I don’t care who he is…you don’t tell nobody to shut their mouth” and Charlie giving the following reason. “Not as much as Sree is doing it but he is getting on my nerves. The dude ain’t feeling me, I ain’t feeling him….we ain’t connecting. I doubt we’re ever gonna connect. The sight of the dude’s face kind of gets me pissed off. I feel like the dude is chatting behind my back and I don’t get hunches - I’m 80% sure he has chatted shit behind my back…so I feel uncomfortable when I’m around him “.

Charlie nominates Sophia. He says “She was a bit argumentative the other day and there was a horrible atmosphere in the house and I didn’t like that at all. It was a bit, like, childish I thought”. His second nomination is for Halfwit.

Dogface nominates Charlie first “because I just find him really really false and really hard to talk to” and then Sree as “The things he says to you sometimes…you find it quite rude. “

Halfwit (aka Freddie) nominated Sree and Lisa. Of Sree, he says “He’s basically a domineering character. He wants to be the boss and wants to get ahead of people in a competitive way but he’s so bad at doing it’s sort of painful to watch. It’s so transparent currying for favour with me and then blatantly slagging me off behind my back and also basically to my face but not in a constructive way. …Sree is a fool. I don’t think him a very pleasant person to be around and I think that’s probably true of a lot of other people in the house”. Talking about Lisa, he says “she’s also something of a domineering personality…she is entitled to her opinions but the way she resolves disputes I feel probably just adds fuel to the fire. I think that’s only going to get worse as time goes on.”

Karly nominated Halfwit and Marcus. She nominated Halfwit because “I find him overbearing - he makes me cringe. He’s really dramatic….A lot of people don’t understand him…and I feel like he’s in his own wee world”. She nominates Marcus as “I haven’t really connected with him. There’s been two things that came up and we’ve clashed because we’re both outspoken and we both like to get our point across and we both have strong views on things….if I was to stay in the house with him through time me and him might have a few arguments”

Kris nominated Halfwit because “when he cooked food he didn’t consult anyone before bundling everything in….I thought he was a bit inconsiderate and maybe didn’t think. His intentions were probably good but he still should use his noodle”. He then nominates Sophia as “there was a little bit of a kick-off in the week when she had a go at Saff about putting herself forward for doing a task to make it into the normal house and I just thought it was absolute rubbish that she said she wouldn’t have put herself forward to do it. I think that’s rubbish. I think she was lying when she said that.”

Lisa nominated Halfwit, saying “he just aggravates me a bit sometimes. I just feel like I haven’t got the patience for him yet” and Karly because “I’m just fed up of seeing tit and arse…she’s beginning to love herself more and I don’t think it’s about Big Brother and the housemates anymore”

Marcus nominated Lisa as “she’s going to be the first one to properly go off. She says too many times it’s dog-eat-dog, it’s bollocks to everyone else…I don’t really trust her words” and Sree as “it kind of seems to me that he hasn’t been in an environment where there lots of beautiful women all around him all the time getting ready…he’s sort of got me as a bit of competition for the girls when I’ve said to everyone that the last thing I want in here is a relationship”

Noirin nominated Halfwit, saying “I can’t stand the way he talks. It really irritates me and it kind of creeps me out” and Sophia as “she’s slagging people and being non pro-active with things in the house….I just think sometimes she can be very stubborn….and she kind of be really aggressive as well.”

Rodrigo nominated Cairon. He then nominates Siavash talking about how often he swears and saying it’s “disrespectful to people who are watching”

Saffia nominated Sophia because “We just not spoken at all. She dislikes me, I made an effort and we could have tried to resolve this and I felt no effort was made by her” and Marcus as “he’s quite aggressive in his nature…and can be quite arrogant at times”

Siavash nominated Charlie, saying “he went into my suitcase and took whatever he wanted and threw them on the floor” and Halfwit as “even though I’ve spent a lot of time with him we have not become that close”

Sophia nominated Saffia, saying “we clash a little bit. She is the major leader of their pack…well, she tried to be” and then Noirin.

Sree nominated Sophia as “I see the environment in the house and she’s very argumentative” and Marcus because “he doesn’t have a lot of respect for women personally…Marcus is eager to break the rules. “


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2009)

I have just discovered that my parents know Sree really, really, really well.  They were gobsmacked when they found out he was on it.  I may have to watch a bit of BB after all.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2009)

Apparently when my parents first met Sree, he couldn't speak English brilliantly and the English he knew was basically all learnt from porn films.  He went round talking to women like it was a porn film.  Including my mum.

My parents sorted this out a bit.  And then he went on to become... sexual harrassment officer for his university. 

And then he had to actually deal with a sexual harassment claim.  And lo and behold... it was against him.


----------



## pboi (Jun 10, 2009)

hes a greasy fucker


----------



## zoooo (Jun 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Apparently when my parents first met Sree, he couldn't speak English brilliantly and the English he knew was basically all learnt from porn films.  He went round talking to women like it was a porn film.  Including my mum.
> 
> My parents sorted this out a bit.  And then he went on to become... sexual harrassment officer for his university.
> 
> And then he had to actually deal with a sexual harassment claim.  And lo and behold... it was against him.



That is hilarious.

*wants more*


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2009)

I know.  My parents were distracted when they told me all this, though, because my sister's new baby was about 10 hours old at the time.  I'm sure that I'll get more from them in due course...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 10, 2009)

Wolverine dude is like Garth Marenghi in his self delusion


----------



## Pip (Jun 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Wolverine dude is like Garth Marenghi in his self delusion



"I don't want anyone to fall for me, it'll distract me from the game"

I got a tv by the way


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Ohhhhhh lovely, quiet, cute Rodrigo got cross with Angel


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Aaww s ok they hugged


----------



## Sadken (Jun 10, 2009)

Halfwit dude is on a hiding to nothing with Little Miss Massive Tits And Absolutely Nothing Else


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Apparently when my parents first met Sree, he couldn't speak English brilliantly and the English he knew was basically all learnt from porn films.  He went round talking to women like it was a porn film.  Including my mum.
> 
> My parents sorted this out a bit.  And then he went on to become... sexual harrassment officer for his university.
> 
> And then he had to actually deal with a sexual harassment claim.  And lo and behold... it was against him.



Great stuff! More please. 

I REFUSE to believe that Sree would ever find himself on the end of a sexual harassment claim. Not with (reposted tbf) dancing moves like


----------



## Sadken (Jun 10, 2009)

Seriously, how old is that bloke?  How many hundreds of women must he already've failed with?  How is he not seeing that she's absolutely rigid when he's feeling her up?


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2009)

*spewspewspew*


yuck i dont like that halfwit dude, hes creepy


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2009)

For some reason I find Halfwit's needy, pleady wandering hands a lot more disturbing than Sree's inept sleazing.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 10, 2009)

That's what Kabbes' mum said too.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> For some reason I find Halfwit's needy, pleady wandering hands a lot more disturbing than Sree's inept sleazing.


Me too. 


I go from thinking he is a horrible little letch to feeling sorry for him as I think he isn't understanding half of what's going on (or is that his gameplan) and looks like a fish out of water. Sree that is.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Love GUru's hat


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 10, 2009)

''Doesn't mean you fuck your mother. Means you fuck other people's mothers. Means you're a player''

Sheer class. Kris should win the whole thing based on that wit.


----------



## clicker (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh well thats the love interest kindled.....I think kris and sophie are very cerebrally matched.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh I'm not sure Sophie has made up her mind yet. She has cuddled with Half Wit and showered with Cairon as well as stroking Kris.


----------



## Pip (Jun 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oh I'm not sure Sophie has made up her mind yet. She has cuddled with Half Wit and showered with Cairon as well as stroking Kris.



She's just keeping her options open 

Sophiaaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh is a twat, why did I say I liked her?


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oh I'm not sure Sophie has made up her mind yet. She has cuddled with Half Wit and showered with Cairon as well as stroking Kris.



She's pretty transparent isn't she?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> She's just keeping her options open


Yup! 


Pip said:


> Sophiaaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh is a twat, why did I say I liked her?


Not sure but you were very silly. Glad you've seen the error of your ways 



Sootysoots said:


> She's pretty transparent isn't she?


In that her game plan is pretty obvious? Yep.


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 10, 2009)

Indeed. Am I alone amongst red-blooded males who are generally repulsed by 'ladies' of her ilk?


----------



## clicker (Jun 10, 2009)

OK I'll put an imaginary tenner on noirin, siavash and lisa as the final 3.


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 10, 2009)

clicker said:


> OK I'll put an imaginary tenner on noirin, siavash and lisa as the final 3.



I'd give you an imaginary 250/1 on that tricast.


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I go from thinking he is a horrible little letch to feeling sorry for him as I think he isn't understanding half of what's going on (or is that his gameplan) and looks like a fish out of water. Sree that is.



Hes not being even the slighest bit genuine, its ridiculous.  Even the way he speaks in the diary room, he is so fake its unbelievable.  Is it me or do all Presidents of Students Unions tend to be idiots with massive egos that no one actually likes?

If I ever met anyone who behaved like that id honestly pull them to one side and say 'Mate, drop the act or fuck off?'.

Sree wouldnt last 5 mintues in Liverpool (my town), people like him are clocked almost instantly.


----------



## clicker (Jun 10, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> I'd give you an imaginary 250/1 on that tricast.




 No idea what that means....but I'll shake your imaginary hand on it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 10, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> Sree wouldnt last 5 mintues in Liverpool (my town), people like him are clocked almost instantly.



Literally, LOL


----------



## zoooo (Jun 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Wolverine dude is like Garth Marenghi in his self delusion



Oh my god, that's so true.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2009)

> Is it me or do all Presidents of Students Unions tend to be idiots with massive egos that no one actually likes?



That's politicians generally...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> Indeed. Am I alone amongst red-blooded males who are generally repulsed by 'ladies' of her ilk?



Fuck off - you'd be slavering over a pair like that in front of you 24/7


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck off - you'd be slavering over a pair like that in front of you 24/7



Ha! Not necessarily though. I certainly wouldn't be slavering over some orange, shaven-chested, pumped up Chippendale type. (If indeed that is the male version of her. I think it is.)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, I went out last night so can someone confirmed who is up for eviction? I see O&L posted  a page back but I'd have to count them


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2009)

Halfwit & Sofia


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Halfwit & Sofia



Is that little stretchmark/pointy finger/TickleMeElmo  Sofia?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

yep - lets get her out!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> yep - lets get her out!!!



OK! As long as I don't have to do anything


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that little stretchmark/pointy finger/TickleMeElmo  Sofia?



LOL that's the one!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2009)

Hang on, if Sophia is the little angry one, why was the Sun saying that Saffia the one she hates was nailed on fave to go?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, lol, they got them mixed up - it's changed now.  Shame we can't spin that as being racist, really.


----------



## Pip (Jun 11, 2009)

I forgot to say, when I finally managed to sleep for about 30 seconds last night, I had a dream that I met Sadken on a train and offered him a drink. Unfortunately I didn't have any, so I tried to pass off mouthwash as liqueur.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

Some drunk fella accused me of being "Freddie from Big Brother" last night. Is this a bad thing?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Some drunk fella accused me of being "Freddie from Big Brother" last night. Is this a bad thing?



It's about as bad as being a paedophile.
tbh.


Aisleyne book came today btw tanky. I like the fact that after the first few harrowing pages she adds a disclaimer: *don't worry it's not all like this! lol* so as not to put people off.

I also like Charlie Brooker's very clever 'compliment but not really a compliment' on the back.

I would've written this on your facebook but again, trying to be aloof, after recent incidents.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, we have to remain cool on fb these days 

oh stigmata


----------



## zit (Jun 11, 2009)

Saffia has walked.

I won't miss her.  Dull HM.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2009)

The one with the kid/s?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, the one with the kids. Argument with Sophia or something.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It's about as bad as being a paedophile.
> tbh.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does she _say_ lol in the book?  Oh shit, I only just tuned into channel 4 and heard that tiny woman squeaking/speaking at the end.  I've been watching Terminator 3 instead, I'm gutted!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> I forgot to say, when I finally managed to sleep for about 30 seconds last night, I had a dream that I met Sadken on a train and offered him a drink. Unfortunately I didn't have any, so I tried to pass off mouthwash as liqueur.



I would've known straight away.  Even in electric dreams.


----------



## Pip (Jun 11, 2009)

Dogface got those jeggings from H&M. Tenner.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I would've written this on your facebook but again, trying to be aloof, after recent incidents.



What happened?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate halfwit. I hate the way he talks. I hate the sound of his voice. I hate that he thinks he's cool and interesting (yah, look at me, I'm, like, bisexual yah?).

I hate the way he looks at people. He has pervy eyes.

Kill. Him. In. The. Face.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

heh. someone called siavash guru


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> What happened?



Well first of all I messaged her telling her how much me and tanky loved her and how we talked about her on the internet all the time. She never replied.

Then I added her as a friend and after she accepted, I realised that when I made my profile page ages ago I had name checked her in my 'info' under 'interests'

_interests: i love aisleyne from big brother, I wish we could hang out together..etc..._

Then, underneath where it says 'Laura is now friends with Aisleyne' I commented 'BFFs 4 EVA!!!'

Which I know realise she would've got a notification about. 

It's basically not making me look like a cool and aloof potential friend, and more of a sad loser obsessive


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

I pm'd that information to sparklefish leccy, to save you more embarrasment


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't help myself do I?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

nope 

I might have to defriend you on fb, can't have you bringing my cool rep down with my new mate.


----------



## Pip (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW is your name a nod at noughties electro DJ lektrogirl?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah check YOU out with all your cool correspondence with the ghetto girl herself 

I'm like the nerdy one you both talk about when I'm not in the room


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

tbh, we did have a little giggle about you the other day!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> BTW is your name a nod at noughties electro DJ lektrogirl?



ffs Pip, NO.


----------



## Pip (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> ffs Pip, NO.



Oh. Because she's on my FB if you fancy friending her.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

word is out that leccy's a fb weirdo, so I don't think she'll get any new friends.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty much. I'm one step away from being like this boy from my school who got BANNED from facebook for leaving everyone lewd comments.

That is pretty much me, soon.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

mo mo from last series is on my facebook if you fancy a stalk. leccygirl.


dave


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm the Jez1974 of facebook


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

greedy mo


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> mo mo from last series is on my facebook if you fancy a stalk. leccygirl.
> 
> 
> dave



hahaha momo! He was a douche! At least I stalk brilliant people like Ash Horgan-Wallace.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

oh leccy     

that's made my tummy sad.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

mo mo no greedy

i didn't actually watch more then 5 mins of it when he was on.

But i like mo, he is cool and has wicked hair.

You take that back blates

he is a top man who always bought me drinks, legend


dave(went to uni with him)


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Well first of all I messaged her telling her how much me and tanky loved her and how we talked about her on the internet all the time. She never replied.
> 
> Then I added her as a friend and after she accepted, I realised that when I made my profile page ages ago I had name checked her in my 'info' under 'interests'
> 
> ...





Tank Girl said:


> I pm'd that information to sparklefish leccy, to save you more embarrasment



She did too. Bloody brilliant, good work.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I'm going to go to bed now for a little cry and a read of Guns Gangs and Glamour. Thanks guys I guess I'll see you later.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh and I also make a really rank typo in that long post Sparklyfish just quoted and it''s made me look like a div.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2009)

lolololololololololololololololllllll !!

he's such a cock


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

night night leccy  

I still love you really


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh and I also make a really rank typo in that long post Sparklyfish just quoted and it''s made me look like a div.



I've edited one bit but I can't see a typo.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> night night leccy
> 
> I still love you really



Thanks tankles. 

It means alot in these troubled times. I feel like that girl gang is slipping away from me you know??


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

heh, I've been trying to find the typo too


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh and I also make a really rank typo in that long post Sparklyfish just quoted and it''s made me look like a div.



you also mucke up by usinh know instead of now.

was going to let to slide but seeing as your listing your faults.


dave


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Thanks tankles.
> 
> It means alot in these troubled times. I feel like that girl gang is slipping away from me you know??


leave it with me *taps nose*


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I've edited one bit but I can't see a typo.



'Which I know realise she would've.....'

know? KNOW?

WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME????


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

is it the bffs 4eva?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> leave it with me *taps nose*



You're our only hope, I'm sorry for letting you down, go forth and damage control.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I didn't spot that, I'll go back. Edit your post and not many people will know it ever happened.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> is it the bffs 4eva?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Oh, I didn't spot that, I'll go back. Edit your post and not many people will know it ever happened.



Thank you.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


>



Obvs not. 

(((((electrogirl)))))


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

This really hasn't been a good evening on this thread for me. At all.

I've used all the blue smileys up I think.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

tomorrow is another day


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

a pimp goes through this shit from time to time, electrogirl.


dave


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, just a blip we all have them. I said 'on trend' once.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems apt, If I may, to quote Ash HG herself on this occassion:

'Don't worry, it's not all like this. I've had my share of ups and downs. We all have. But what I have learned is that life is way too short to let negativity eat away at you. You have to learn from every situation and live life like you love it'

Thanks Aisleyne


nn everyone xxxxx


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

i might fram that and put it on my wall.

its beautiful

dave(wells up)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 11, 2009)

xx


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck off - you'd be slavering over a pair like that in front of you 24/7



It could be my age but I know enough about that sort to stay well clear.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Well first of all I messaged her telling her how much me and tanky loved her and how we talked about her on the internet all the time. She never replied.
> 
> Then I added her as a friend and after she accepted, I realised that when I made my profile page ages ago I had name checked her in my 'info' under 'interests'
> 
> ...




Ah, man, I snorted berocca out of my nose and I needed that berocca to wake me up.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 12, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> It could be my age but I know enough about that sort to stay well clear.



Oh I know that, were I a single man that I _should_ stay clear...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, I'm friends with Aisylene too by the way and it's a fantastic experience. Six months from today, I intend to comment on one of her photos and I expect to be accompanying her to the premiere of a Mackenzie Crook vehicle in 9.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not watching it, but can someone please explain why the posh twit is labelled "Fuckwit" or somesuch in the "please vote" adverts?


----------



## Espresso (Jun 12, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm not watching it, but can someone please explain why the posh twit is labelled "Fuckwit" or somesuch in the "please vote" adverts?



Halfwit, it is. 
He changed it by deed poll, in order to have full housemate status conferred upon him. One of the girls changed hers, too. She's now Dogface.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm not watching it, but can someone please explain why the posh twit is labelled "Fuckwit" or somesuch in the "please vote" adverts?



It's less offensive than "Fucking Pervy Posh Cunt Weirdo In Love With The Sound of His Own Massively Annoying Fucking Shitty Voice"


----------



## pennimania (Jun 12, 2009)

So Saffia has walked - can anyone elaborate on this?

I did not see last night's show.  

Bloody hope nasty Sophia goes too tonight.   I don't mind Freddy, compared with some of them he's adorable (well not quite).


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

She put her left leg first, then her right, followed again by her left, then right again, then left, then right once more and so on.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

pennimania said:


> So Saffia has walked - can anyone elaborate on this?
> 
> I did not see last night's show.
> 
> Bloody hope nasty Sophia goes too tonight.  I don't mind Freddy, compared with some of them he's adorable (well not quite).


 
http://tinyurl.com/mka3qh


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 12, 2009)

latest news from heatworld, two extra interviewers to grill the evictee apparently. Hope to God that's true, Davina just hasn't got the skills


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

Kind of Saffia to leave and make it less confusing. Might only be one So-person in the house after tonight.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

So what?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

My sex is ON FIRE at the moment.  I've littered so many threads with killer one liners like that.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

And that _is_ a killer one liner by the way.  Don't even front.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2009)

After the humiliation the other week of my bezzer writing 'my buddy is one sad bastard' on the bottom of my menu plan, the cunt came round today and found my fucking Big Brother Hate/Indifferent/Don't mind/Like list.   


Have we done lists yet? 


LIKE
Saivash 
Cairon
Noirin (sp?)

SORTA
Sohia (sorry)
Marcus (sorry again)
Lisa (....and again  )
Angel (freaky, but not all bad - a bit _sad_ more than anything - so just like ME then <shakes fist at bezzer>  )
Rodrigo
Dogface

INDIFFERENT
Charlie
Kris

HATE
Halfwit
Sree
Saffia


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My sex is ON FIRE at the moment.  I've littered so many threads with killer one liners like that.



you're using material from our emails on here now. i thought i was getting original shit.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Seriously, that's a phrase I use pretty much every day.  I think my local newsagent probably got that one before you, sorry to say.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My sex is ON FIRE at the moment.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/relationships/sex_and_sexual_health/stis_index.shtml


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2009)

Saffia's left!?! 

COOOOOOL!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 12, 2009)

i liked saffia.

i hate sophia. i hope she goes tonight.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2009)

I hated Saffia (as you can see from my list  ) and I'm glad she's gone.

I hope Freddie goes tonight (I don't reckon he will though, tbh).


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 12, 2009)

i hate freddie too but i'd rather him stay and sophia go.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 12, 2009)

Big Brother?

It's not exactly Come Dine With Me?  Is it?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 12, 2009)

so.. will they still have the eviction and then in-bring another housemate in?... i reckon they should give beinazir another crack at it.. i liked her a lot


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about earlier, citygirl.  Last week and that.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm sorry about earlier, citygirl.  Last week and that.



Why?... what did ya do??


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Big Brother?
> It's not exactly Come Dine With Me?  Is it?



Ya think?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I've just said my first 'shut UP!!' at Davina

at approx 21.02.

That's a new record.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

I've blocked her out a bit.  I've been answering a text to one of my best fb friends


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I've blocked her out a bit.  I've been answering a text to one of my best fb friends



oooo me too!

Not the davina bit, I can't block her out, she said 'thems the breaks' FFS!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

oh god she did didn't she?!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm having to stop myself texting to get sophia out.

I think I'm going to cave in soon.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been in B&Q all this time


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

"thank you for calling big brother, you have voted for sophia"


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Fair play to Davina, that sunglasses thing was quite funny.


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2009)

did someone spike her drink?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

I realised that I only wanted a huge expensive bbq to impress people with but what does that say about me?  In the end, I decided to get a nice bit of furniture and a less expensive bbq, albeit one with a side cooker bit and it's literally cooking with gas too.  

Anyway, little shouter is really irritating but take her out and there is literally nobody with any potential in there at all.  Sure, wolverine is gonna be dickish but where's the intrigue?  Curly skinny twat head and Sophie/dogface/theone with the big tits who inexplicably wants bigger tits doesn't her back hurt enough already's romance is bullshit.  Total bullshit.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

How can that child afford a sofa like that?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

are you going to have a bbq for the final show and invite us all round ken?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

When's the final?  Sept?  That's actually a full motherchugging possibility if peeps can be fucked to trek to sex land.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, I reckon I'd even have time to have sorted the garage out by then, which is the party den.  Yeah, this could happen.  Obviously, everyone on urban would need to be nice to me for 3 months though, so...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

That Charlie's a man of principle


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2009)

1st Eviction *oddsflash!*

Sophia: 1.02
Dangleberry: 30.0

Not rocket science this one.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

He's just segued into life as halfwit completely effortlessly hasn't he?  I might punch this twat.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I've been in B&Q all this time



Thanks for keeping updated in where you are lord of the thread.

I'm reading Freddie like a book like he suggested. It's a bit like the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

My copy of him is just empty pages smeared in human excrement.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

So looks like I got the better deal, cos fuck reading the da vinci code again.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Or 'the lovely bones' actually. He's a bit like 'the lovely bones'. Well intentioned, but ultimately offensive and shit.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Do ALL mothers LOVE their kids or do some use them as an easy get out clause or claim to have insight cos, for me, it's a bit rich to be crying about "my babies" when you signed up to leave them both for upto 3 months, one of whom is SEVEN MONTHS OLD.  That kid probably wouldn't even recognise her if she won, would he/she?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Or 'the lovely bones' actually. He's a bit like 'the lovely bones'. Well intentioned, but ultimately offensive and shit.



Lovely Bones is worse than Da Vinci, actually.  Much, much worse.  I read every page of both when I was in Japan and book starved.  But I never read Life of Pi.  And I neeeeeeever will.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2009)

Saffia left because her imaginary boyfriend kissed someone else, not because of her kids or an argument with Sophia. Imo.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

if I could go away for 3 months without having to go on BB to do it, I'd be off like a shot.

but then I'm an awful mother


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Testify.  That is exactly what I thought, lemsy.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I have never actually read the Da Vinci Code. I have read the Lovely Bones though and moaned and wretched all the way through to everyone around me, really annoying for my sisters who assured me I would enjoy it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> if I could go away for 3 months without having to go on BB to do it, I'd be off like a shot.
> 
> but then I'm an awful mother



Yeah, but a teenager, fine, I can understand that but a kid that is probably still being breast fed?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

-whoever said it. said:
			
		

> Saffia left because her imaginary boyfriend kissed someone else.


but but they dont get the papers in the house.

Or do you mean in some alternate fantasy world that resides in her head.


dave(is really bored)


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I have never actually read the Da Vinci Code. I have read the Lovely Bones though and moaned and wretched all the way through to everyone around me, really annoying for my sisters who assured me I would enjoy it.



If anyone ever recommended that to me I would never talk to them again after I read it.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

oh fuck off Shree


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but a teenager, fine, I can understand that but a kid that is probably still being breast fed?


no, I couldn't have done it when she was younger. I was a really good mum when she was little


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> but but they dont get the papers in the house.
> 
> Or do you mean in some alternate fantasy world that resides in her head.
> 
> ...



Basically, her kids haven't been there every day so far.  That Kris gets in bed with dogbreath and Saffia is OUTTATHERE!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> If anyone ever recommended that to me I would never talk to them again after I read it.



My mum started it, she mainly reads books with flowery covers about plucky orphans in the war who have to go through trials and tribulations and who are beautiful but don't know it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> no, I couldn't have done it when she was younger. I was a really good mum when she was little



I'll be the same.  I love little kids but once they're of stabbing age I'm a lot less keen.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sree, everyone just wants to eat, shutup.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

ahh okay. i thought you meant ouside the house boyfriemd, which would have made no sense.


dave


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> My mum started it, she mainly reads books with flowery covers about plucky orphans in the war who have to go through trials and tribulations and who are beautiful but don't know it.



Just don't ever let me near your mum, ok?  I mean, anyway don't, but especially now, ok?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just don't ever let me near your mum, ok?  I mean, anyway don't, but especially now, ok?



This is what me and my sister now call all of mum's books since we found it the funniest thing we'd ever seen her read:







oh mum's reading another liverpool taffy! etc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

Stand up and sit on my face.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

cairon's sent to his room


----------



## pboi (Jun 12, 2009)

Stand up and kill me in the face


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Remember when pboi got sent to the internet bedroom?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2009)

Every single one of these oxygen thieves needs to be repeatedly killed with fire.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> cairon's sent to his room


----------



## pboi (Jun 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Remember when pboi got sent to the internet bedroom?




big man, you sad fucker. I will admit I was acting like a nutbar though, twas deserved


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Say it to my face! Say it to my face!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't internet talk about me when I'm internet not there!


----------



## pboi (Jun 12, 2009)

internet ya face!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

pboi said:


> big man, you sad fucker. I will admit I was acting like a nutbar though, twas deserved



I'll admit you back onto the thread then.  It takes a big man to say sorry.  Or a small man.  Or a woman.  Or a child.  But nice one anyway.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Where the fuck are your batteries, Ken.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

In the box under the telly, Strumpet.


----------



## pboi (Jun 12, 2009)

I had an exam on the Monday and I believe this was a Thursday night? I was on the road to hell and I am out the otehr side now. Dont become an accountant kids, it fucks you


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

What did Shree do to his face?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

How has Sree never heard the word motherfucker before?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

the MF word please!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2009)

He must not like Prince.


----------



## pboi (Jun 12, 2009)

peasants!! all of them!


Sree got F'd in the A


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

YIIIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! bye sophia


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

bye weird moany creature.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

So, what did Shree do to his face?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> bye weird moany creature.



Don't talk to Tanky like that!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Don't talk to Tanky like that!!



shitstirrer.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

I meant where in you so I could take them out Ken  


Ha traa Sophia ya big meanie!


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Was Sophia mean? I thought she was just annoying.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> So, what did Shree do to his face?



What's wrong with it?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What's wrong with it?



He's got a stitch or plaster on his left eyebrow.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Never mind that, WTF has Freddy done to his face? Did he dye his eyebrows??


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Fuck, you're right Kanda.  Someone slapped him already? 

He or a housemate dyed it other day, Pip. Dunno why


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

and his beard


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Fuck yes. Someone slapped him already?



It's in memory of his homies who died in the struggle.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't get over Freddy's face


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> It's in memory of his homies who died in the struggle.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

I like this new style of eviction interview.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Me too. MUCH better 
Hope it's diff. ppl every eviction time and some of them get fiesty with the losers!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

I like that they have judy on, cos she knows her stuff 

dodgers will be gutted he's missing her, he's got a bit of a thing for judy


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I like this new style of eviction interview.



I'm not sure, yet. 


God I love big brother.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 12, 2009)

Found myself nodding along to Dom Jolie


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 12, 2009)

I liked Sophia

She had the voice of someone I used to work with and she made me think that if Gary whatsisname from different Strokes ever had a girl friend she would of/should of looked like her.







 +


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I like this new style of eviction interview.



I like it too. Less Davina, more people asking questions we actually want to know.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2009)

"June Sarpong action figure" was the best one.
Horrible creature.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 12, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> "June Sarpong action figure" was the best one.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Troggy 'the thing about me is' celeb bb shameless woman is on BBBM wearing SHIT loads of make up and stucking up for the tiny one cos she thinks she is like her apprentice, or something.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha now it's gone all Jerry Springer style cos they've brought the other sophia out and the tiny one just dropped it like it's hot in her face.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

This is painful.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I love it


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not watching BBBM, I'd need to move rooms and I can't be bothered. but maybe I should have done


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

my babies my babies my babies

MY BABIES!!!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

The tall one is shining like an orangey beacon but she looks nice.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm not watching BBBM, I'd need to move rooms and I can't be bothered. but maybe I should have done



Get it on +1. It's really, really bad. Worse than that "other" thread on here.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Shit *turns over*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

no, I'm not changing over, ponderland is on channel 4 now


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> no, I'm not changing over, ponderland is on channel 4 now



Watch THAT on C4+1 after.

Listen Tanky, you just have to juggle okay, it's not easy but everyone else has to do it


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

for some reason, we don't get c4+1


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2009)

Fucking hell this is shite.
It's like watching Charlie and Chanelle arguing on BB8 with the vertical hold on the blink.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> for some reason, we don't get c4+1



Do you need to rescan?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

That tiny Alan Carr makes me sick, although I quite like the idea of kicking it across the room, POW, right out of the window.

It lookes like the Bo Selecta bear.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

I fucking hate Carr, but that makes me piss myself.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

What that tiny weirdo child with Alan Carr's head? You're sick.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What that tiny weirdo child with Alan Carr's head? You're sick.



Reminds me of my gobby self as a child.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Reminds me of my gobby self as a child.



I probably would've kicked you, POW, out of the window too tbf


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

I was your height when I was a child.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I probably would've just punched you in the head then. To death.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't make me bang your heads together 






Orangesanlemons said:


> "June Sarpong action figure" was the best one.



Lmao btw


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2009)

I would have vagpunched you so hard your granchildren miscarried.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> Do you need to rescan?


nope! it never ever finds it! and if we rescan we might lose ideal world again


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh BBBM appears to have turned into The Word.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you ever sit there happily watching telly, not really concentrating, and then suddenly Brian Belo is on his knees puking a raw egg into a chipcone?

I love those moments.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh BBBM appears to have turned into The Word.



Yeah  I wish I was in the audience so I could see Soph and Saff laying into each other in the break.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

sweeet i loved the word.

i remmeber terry christain ripping into danni behr cos she was shagging ryan giggs.

twas amaizing!

Good ball skills etc etc etc


dave


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yeah  I wish I was in the audience so I could see Soph and Saff laying into each other in the break.



I love the way you can see them bickering with eachother in the background, during the links


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 12, 2009)

is this some kind of online perverse neo-lesbo cult thang, secretly masquerading as a thread about bb10?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> sweeet i loved the word.
> 
> i remmeber terry christain ripping into danni behr cos she was shagging ryan giggs.
> 
> ...


have you actually watched any big brother or are you just popping in because you're bored?


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I love the way you can see them bickering with eachother in the background, during the links



And the way everyone's looking in their direction, horrified and captivated, while Davina's trying to struggle through a to camera.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is this some kind of online perverse neo-lesbo cult thang, secretly masquerading as a thread about bb10?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

bored. 

i havent watched a minute & wont watch any if i get a say in thae matter.

I'm just here for the lols.

But least im nt slagging it off, llows it!


dave


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2009)

Are they going to do another series of Ponderland btw?

I don't like edgy Davina, saying shit and laid


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 12, 2009)

Pip said:


>


that's what i thought.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2009)

"Have children and see how you go babe". Harsh, wtf?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 13, 2009)

see, what does that mean /\/\/\/\????????!!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2009)

'You weren't even in the race love!'

Lollllll


----------



## zit (Jun 13, 2009)

BBBM was brilliant tonight and Davina rocks my world.

Sophie to win!


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jun 13, 2009)

shame that girl left i liked her.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 13, 2009)

I have to admit I felt a little bit sorry for Halfwit after watching tonight's episode. Lisa got proper arsey with him and, although he's a twat, he didn't deserve that.

(((((Halfwit)))))


----------



## D'wards (Jun 14, 2009)

Lisa is right winding me up - she thinks she pays the rent in that house.


----------



## Boonie (Jun 15, 2009)

Good on that marcus, im starting to warm to his self delusions and shouting at crazy pink haired women has helped his street cred no end.

"Your in here to be a piece of meat, just like me"


----------



## pennimania (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, Marcus deserves credit for standing up to the beastly woman.  Everyone else was cringing or weakly laughing with suppressed fear.

I have noticed that she also picks on Angel, who I assume she sees as a threat, and like Freddy is too sweet natured to fight back. I am starting to like Angel btw after initially disliking her. 

I have often seen bullies like her at school. They always have a band of lackeys who stick close to try to escape the wrath.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 15, 2009)

pennimania said:


> Yes, Marcus deserves credit for standing up to the beastly woman.  Everyone else was cringing or weakly laughing with suppressed fear.
> 
> I have noticed that she also picks on Angel, who I assume she sees as a threat, and like Freddy is too sweet natured to fight back. I am starting to like Angel btw after initially disliking her.
> 
> I have often seen bullies like her at school. They always have a band of lackeys who stick close to try to escape the wrath.



innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

God, which one is Marcus?  I am usually kidding when I say "Who is that? " 

Oh wait - the Wolverine one?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2009)

pennimania said:


> Yes, Marcus deserves credit for standing up to the beastly woman.  Everyone else was cringing or weakly laughing with suppressed fear.
> 
> I have noticed that she also picks on Angel, who I assume she sees as a threat, and like Freddy is too sweet natured to fight back. I am starting to like Angel btw after initially disliking her.
> 
> I have often seen bullies like her at school. They always have a band of lackeys who stick close to try to escape the wrath.



I agree with all you say, my dear.

When Angel went and got Freddies bed back from the toilet i instantly liked her. Freddie is a nervous, meek, nice guy. She was the one who was being a naus when the poor fella wanted to sleep after midnight in the bedroom - which is hardly unreasonable.

She is a typical bully, as you say, and has her little sniggering kronies around her, and they are poorer for being associated with her.

I shall give £10 to the conservative election fund if she is not voted out in the next couple of weeks (barring BB tampering)


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Last night was the first compelling episode of the series.  It's always the same shit with different faces isn't it?  Marcus, douchebag though he definitely is, was pretty insightful for a BB contestant and also did well standing up to Lisa - normally people like her get about a month or so of dominance before getting booted out.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadly I think Marcus and Freddy will be up this week.

I think the lackeys will be scared to put her up.

She will hang about like a bad smell sucking uip any chance of fun, just like dear old Carole (BB8). She stayed till the last night 

I bloody well hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2009)

don't you think sree might be up too? everyone's getting sick of him now aren't they?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I desperately want Freddie out almost for his own sake as much as anything else.  It's horrible to live thinking you're cleverer than everyone else whilst wandering about making dickish statements all day long.  I've been there, butchersapron lives there, we all go there at some stage in our teens it's just a sorry state of affairs when it's on youtube for the rest of your life.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you not see Freddie mellowing and getting a bit more aware of the world in there perhaps?

I haven't watched it for a couple of days myself. I was *busy making a huge eminem compliation CD for my mate instead of revising, that's what *I* was doing*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you not see Freddie mellowing and getting a bit more aware of the world in there perhaps?
> 
> I haven't watched it for a couple of days myself. I was *busy making a huge eminem compliation CD for my mate instead of revising, that's what *I* was doing*



Sorry, I meant to address this the other day.  I made them for you, stuck them in my jacket then forgot and they got ripped to shit.  Where'd you work?  My exam's tomorrow so if it's near Oxford Street, I can meet you for a sandwich and hand three - COUNT THEM! - THREE cds over to you, plus some Japanese porn.  Stella, I can't say fairer than that - you're breakin my balls here.

E2A - REAL FACT - I picked some rose petals to put in the envelope I was gonna give them to you in and they have now turned very brown.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 15, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> don't you think sree might be up too? everyone's getting sick of him now aren't they?



ifI was Noirin I would certainly be sick of him and his 'postive' thinking - and wandering hands


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sorry, I meant to address this the other day.  I made them for you, stuck them in my jacket then forgot and they got ripped to shit.  Where'd you work?  My exam's tomorrow so if it's near Oxford Street, I can meet you for a sandwich and hand three - COUNT THEM! - THREE cds over to you, plus some Japanese porn.  Stella, I can't say fairer than that - you're breakin my balls here.
> 
> E2A - REAL FACT - I picked some rose petals to put in the envelope I was gonna give them to you in and they have now turned very brown.



 

I'm near Holborn. Whenabouts you going to be available?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Exam is at 10, be finished by half eleven.  Probably take a walk down towards holborn anyway to stop at that comic shop opp the british museum.  What time you lunch?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Exam is at 10, be finished by half eleven.  Probably take a walk down towards holborn anyway to stop at that comic shop opp the british museum.  What time you lunch?



Anytime. 12 alright? Let me assess distances then get back to you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Or you we could have a pastie in Covent Garden?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, 12 is a sexy time for a sexy meet between 2 sexy, adult people in London - city where sexiness can come true all over your face.  

Yes, 12 is fine.  Ideal, actually, cos I'll just jump on a circle line down to holborn, do you so to speak, and then go comic shopping, read it on the way back, then get on with preparing for next week's lot.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Or you we could have a pastie in Covent Garden?



Nah, those pasties have made me cry too many times.  We can go to that pub which has the wooden gates next to it that lead to Lincolns Inn, which has Samuel Smiths and goes underground.  On High Holborn closer to the Chancery Lane end.  I'll take you there if you don't know it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Nah, those pasties have made me cry too many times.  We can go to that pub which has the wooden gates next to it that lead to Lincolns Inn, which has Samuel Smiths and goes underground.  On High Holborn closer to the Chancery Lane end.  I'll take you there if you don't know it.



Wassat place called? I'll meet you there


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

I just cannot for the life of me remember.  I'll meet you outside Starbucks next door to the Principal Registry of the Family Division, yeah?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Boonie said:


> Good on that marcus, im starting to warm to his self delusions and shouting at crazy pink haired women has helped his street cred no end.
> 
> "Your in here to be a piece of meat, just like me"



Hi, Boonie, welcome to the thread.  I'm Sadken the BigBrother Thread Enforcer Lord Chancellor Of Excellence of Execution.  If you need anything during your time on this thread, just give me a tinkle by PM.  "Tinkle" is a perfectly legitimate simile for message by the way, everything's cool on this thread.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

I think, in years to come, me and Stella meeting for lunch like this will be considered about a thousand times as culturally relevant as the Brown/Blair meeting at the Outback Steak House that time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I just cannot for the life of me remember.  I'll meet you outside Starbucks next door to the Principal Registry of the Family Division, yeah?



Your patch, eh? There's pasties on_my_ patch


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Seriously, this is the most lawyery place I know of.  There's cartoons on the wall that only I'll get.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Seriously, this is the most lawyery place I know of.  There's cartoons on the wall that only I'll get.



Can I put my foot down and request  somewhere more convenient for me as I will be on my lunch break from a non-ministerial govt department and you will merely be flannuering around Town buying comics and sucking on a lolly 

Lincoln's Inn Field, LSE end.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's down that end!  Right, how about we decide where to meet and then whichsoever of us shall be most whiney shall be the one who decides where we go?


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken you cart! you gotta go, you gota go, you gotta go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, it's down that end!  Right, how about we decide where to meet and then whichsoever of us shall be most whiney shall be the one who decides where we go?



Am whining by PM now


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, it's down that end!  Right, how about we decide where to meet and then whichsoever of us shall be most whiney shall be the one who decides where we go?



and we need pics as proof or it didn't happen!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm starting work on my outfit now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm grabbing my shit and bolting tbh


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm arriving by helicopter


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It's about as bad as being a paedophile.
> tbh.





I'd like to clarify that the comment was based purely on my appearance and not any wanky behaviour. Still,


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2009)

Fuknell, wading through posts about meeting up and lost my train of thought.  


Ever heard of PM's, lovelies?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Fuknell, wading through posts about meeting up and lost my train of thought.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of PM's, lovelies?



Not having a go, but i know what you mean - i honestly thought i'd gone onto the wrong thread


----------



## Sadken (Jun 15, 2009)

Bollocks.  This thread is spread over three months and sometimes there's loads of pages made in one night.  People talk about all sorts on here, not just BB and this is why it's the best thread on urban.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Poor Halfwit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, let's have an *oddsflash!* to get things back on track. This is decimal and *to win* by the way, subtract one and stick "to one" at the end to get bookies odds...

Angel: 8.0
Rodrigo: 8.6
Freddie: 8.8
Charlie: 12.0
Noireen:12.5
Siavash: 13.0
Marcus: 15.0
Sree:23.0
Kris: 25.0
Cairon: 26.0
Sophie: 27.0
Karly: 27.0
Lisa: 55.0


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Ok, let's have an *oddsflash!* to get things back on track. This is decimal and *to win* by the way, subtract one and stick "to one" at the end to get bookies odds...
> 
> Angel: 8.0
> Rodrigo: 8.6
> ...




Ah - just the man. Might put 20 quid on Rodrigo - the "nice" ones do seem to win a lot.

What do folks think?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with Strumpet as it goes. Why not have a "chit-chat" thread somewhere?

Not that this is the most politically relevant thread happening on Urban obv, but those last twenty pages of dill is lisa nonsense really were tedious, and any BB-related post tends to get lost.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2009)

The more they bully Freddie, and the more he takes it with good grace, the more of a winner he becomes.

I thought Charlie was okay when he first went in, i think he's an annoying prat now


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2009)

I love that they've been dancing 2 hours more than they need to.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 15, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I agree with Strumpet as it goes. Why not have a "chit-chat" thread somewhere?
> 
> Not that this is the most politically relevant thread happening on Urban obv, but those last twenty pages of dill is lisa nonsense really were tedious, and any BB-related post tends to get lost.



It has become like sitting next to someone on the train having a really inane conversation, but saying it at a volume that the whole carriage can hear, and being pleased that everyone can hear it. No offence.

Blimey - this thread is becoming a micro-brother - arguments, allegiances, fauxmances, the lot!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Bollocks.  This thread is spread over three months and sometimes there's loads of pages made in one night.  People talk about all sorts on here, not just BB and this is why it's the best thread on urban.



Isn't bollox! 
Yeh ppl talk about all kinds hun but not making meet up arrangements post after post. Ack I feel mean now. Don't mean to be just it was a lil much is all.
FWIW have a nice time together. 


(oh and it ain't the best thread )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Ah - just the man. Might put 20 quid on Rodrigo - the "nice" ones do seem to win a lot.
> 
> What do folks think?



Rodrigo is still "nice" and should get through to the final, but needs to have some kind of defining moment to stand a chance of winning. The language problem seems to be more of an issue than was suspected at first, plus he doesn't seem that happy with the swearing (wtf?!), and could possibly walk before the two months are done.

I still think he'll win, he just needs to have some fun...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I love that they've been dancing 2 hours more than they need to.


Ha 



5t3IIa said:


> Poor Halfwit


Whats happened?!?!



D'wards said:


> Blimey - this thread is becoming a micro-brother - arguments, allegiances, fauxmances, the lot!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I still think he'll win, he just needs to have some fun...


He just kissed Charlie!


Ohgod Sree just told Noirin(sp?) that he loves her.


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2009)

Eurgghgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Sree is so creepy. *pukes*


----------



## stretchy18 (Jun 15, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Eurgghgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Sree is so creepy. *pukes*



Just had my first exposure to Sree. what a fecking slimey worm, I was squealing "Get away from her" at the screen


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2009)

He is an odd little thing. Very odd....


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I was also screaming 'GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM HER!!'

How lame were Ciaron's rhymes? Er we're not being sappy..but if you want your penis to be happy...or something. What did he rhyme vagina with? It was lame central anyway.

Loving Angel's weirdoness 

'alrigh Angel, how you doing?'
'I am good. I feel FRESH and STRONG'
'er okay'

'Can I drink the spaghetti water please, I'M MAKING A POINT'

Love her.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm liking her more n more too


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Loving Angel's weirdoness
> 
> 'alrigh Angel, how you doing?'
> 'I am good. I feel FRESH and STRONG'
> ...



I like her too. She reminds me of Isabella Rosselini in Blue Velvet when she smiles.

Not that that's a great thing to be reminded of in terms of a rounded personality, to be fair, but still...


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 15, 2009)

D'wards said:


> It has become like sitting next to someone on the train having a really inane conversation, but saying it at a volume that the whole carriage can hear, and being pleased that everyone can hear it. No offence


Big Brother takes thread derailments very seriously...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2009)

Not 100% here, but it looks like it's a Freddie vs Cairon eviction battle on friday.

Freddie got 9 (count 'em!) nominations, Cairon 4. Ouch. You'd suspect that Cairon would be toast on friday if true, which is no bad thing. 

Like I say, not confirmed yet...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 16, 2009)

In an about turn I'm actually starting to feel a bit emotional about Halfwit. Charlie was a bastard to him last night. I loved it when Halfwit was hiding and saying "uh, yeah, just for the record, I realise this might be a set up". Aww poor chap.


----------



## foo (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry, which one is charlie again? 

i'm being a crap BB watcher atm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Poor Noirin. She was all 'Yah I'll tell him to leave off the touchy feely' about Sree then she accidentally totally encouraged him with the hugs and 'Yeah we're friends! Friends!' and missed a great opportunity to say 'Cool it kid'. Comes of only being 23 I suppose.

As regards to the derailment: never apologise, never explain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

foo said:


> sorry, which one is charlie again?
> 
> i'm being a crap BB watcher atm.



Gay Geordie


----------



## foo (Jun 16, 2009)

ok thanks 

i like that we're liking Angel on this thread. i like her and the Love Guru best (even though i've hardly watched it)

has the Love Guru done anything crap yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Love Guru is not without his wanky 20-something year old failings but is basically decent I think. His sense of humour appeals to me.


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Noirin. She was all 'Yah I'll tell him to leave off the touchy feely' about Sree then she accidentally totally encouraged him with the hugs and 'Yeah we're friends! Friends!' and missed a great opportunity to say 'Cool it kid'. Comes of only being 23 I suppose.
> 
> As regards to the derailment: never apologise, never explain



Hahah I know, I was shouting STOP BEING SO FUCKING NICE so loud my boyfriend gave me an intervention


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Pip said:


> Hahah I know, I was shouting STOP BEING SO FUCKING NICE so loud *my boyfriend gave me an intervention*


Is that like a hicky?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Scottish blondie: has she said anything yet? I've not seen her get any screen time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

He really is like a short George Clooney you know


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He really is like a short George Clooney you know



Shirley you are not talking abouth Sree? I'm confused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Shirley you are not talking abouth Sree? I'm confused



Kenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenken


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Kenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenkenken



Who is Ken? I'm doubly confused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Who is Ken? I'm doubly confused



You were moaning about me and Sadken being loud wankers on this thread so I was giving it another go.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Fuknell can't we keep the drama n attention seeking INSIDE the house? 




5t3IIa said:


> Scottish blondie: has she said anything yet? I've not seen her get any screen time.


She got angry in the diary room about Marcus and the angrier she got the stronger her accent. Couldn't understand half of it but she was cute.
Not seen her get much screen time apart from that either.


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> She got angry in the diary room about Marcus and the angrier she got the stronger her accent. Couldn't understand half of it but she was cute.
> Not seen her get much screen time apart from that either.



I feel a bit sorry for her because her face makes her look like a proper evil bitch when really she's very normal.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Fuknell can't we keep the drama n attention seeking INSIDE the house?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people would post more so I don't end up talking to myself then this wouldn't happen 

I have only seen Marcus be pretty much OK, thought I didn't like the 'apology convo' he had with Lisa when they were actually having two completely seperate conversations  Also, when he got out of the pool the cameras stayed on his gross hair all down his back and I had to look away


----------



## foo (Jun 16, 2009)

i hate his hair too, so much so i don't like him because of it.

shallow? moi?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

foo said:


> i hate his hair too, so much so i don't like him because of it.
> 
> shallow? moi?



Like  a puddle *shakes head sadly*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder how wet you'd get stood next to him when he shook that mane.....*puts images into foo's head*


----------



## foo (Jun 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I wonder how wet you'd get stood next to him when he shook that mane.....*puts images into foo's head*



 

i have a real shuddering dislike for men in ponytails, i actually find it a revolting look....but i love dreads, tied back or not. 

i'm obviously a twat. 

although, i can't be too much of a twat cos the Love Guru's got long hair, and i like him. 

<feels better about self momentarily>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

I reckons he'd twat himself in his opposite eye if he swung his barnet about and we could all give it the point&laugh :thumbup:

Lover Guru has lovely hair. The nicest hair in there. The blondes are dyed and Noirin has some kind of weave/extensions thing going on.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol Stella. I want to see that! 


See you are lovely, foo 
Depends who the hair belongs to for me, too. I agree Marcus doesn't suit it and LoveGuru does. Dreads are cool on certain ppl.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 16, 2009)

I have added Kris and Charlie to my hate list. they are mean minded imo, hated that 'Hide and Seek' oh so funny prank they played on Freddy.

I remember that being pulled on me when I was about 8 and it's happened to my daughter too- thing is - it was children of about the same age who did it to us

Nor do I like these merry pool japes - wonder how Charlie would like it if his clothes were dunked? I have never liked people who horse around in a pool. I'm not confident enough in the water and I certainly see that Sree wasn't happy about his keks getting knicked.

Freddy v Cairon eh?

Cairon to go then - but Siavash won't like that and he's one of my pets.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

I always without fail every single fucking time guess the wrong person to be evicted. 

Won't the BB Voters will think Freddie is a posh twat what wot talks about politics and just bin him? What have I missed this time?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been away 

So I’ve missed a lot but….that big Lisa row thing about the hunger (snigger) strike right?  Why did no one point out that BB would give her about 24hrs before telling to eat before she got kicked out?  It wouldn't have even vaguely got off the ground surely! 

It was really dumb like but not the perilous effort Lisa made it out to be.  And then everyone got mental which was brilliant!  I still think Freddie is a total knobcheese though - he fucking HAD to have japanese character tattoos didn't he?  He's like a gollum comprised of clichés - I keep expecting him to stand up, peel his face off and be revealed as Chris Morris or something...but then....every now and then they show a shot of his face and he is so clearly really anxious and _knows _he's a bellend that I feel _kind of _sorry for him being trapped as that person he is.  

I'm also starting to really like Angel - she's like an Egor with her hunchy ways and questioning face.  She’s appears to be a true eccentric.

Are the audition videos on the website?   Or the ones they show you when they introduce the HMs on the first night?  I like seeing those and how they compare with the people once they’re in – the difference is quite startling usually.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I've been away


Well welcome back! 



PieEye said:


> I still think Freddie is a total knobcheese though - ...but then....every now and then they show a shot of his face and he is so clearly really anxious and _knows _he's a bellend that I feel _kind of _sorry for him being trapped as that person he is.


I think he makes quite a few ppl feel that way. Me included. Well put, PE.


----------



## zit (Jun 16, 2009)

Saturday night Sree: 


'On my parents lifes, I tell you no lie. Be it as it is, I do love you.'

'Honestly, I am telling you on your face, I love you...'


----------



## Pieface (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that Sree?  That has to be Sree.  He talks such utter shit and always at odd moments too....


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

On your face!  

Yes PE.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 16, 2009)

Why has no one lost their temper with him yet? I don't understand.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'm in love with Sophie. Not just because of the wabbers, but because she's got the best morning hair ever.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah but did stella and sadken meet up?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah but did stella and sadken meet up?



*Bates Breath*


----------



## clicker (Jun 16, 2009)

Angel for the win.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah but did stella and sadken meet up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes we did! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9283548&postcount=1692


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes we did! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9283548&postcount=1692


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 16, 2009)

clicker said:


> Angel for the win.


How dare that LazyTown puppet have a go at her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Sree jjst made bacon sandiwches...without cooking the bacon.I don't know if he was trying to be funny or what.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sree jjst made bacon sandiwches...without cooking the bacon.I don't know if he was trying to be funny or what.



Oh god is that's what it was?! I thought it was parma ham.

Seriously, how is that boy who couldn't nominate soooooooooo orange?! I was lolling my face off! He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO orange.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 16, 2009)

nut hoooooooooose!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Karly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't like him.

that Scottish girl sounds like a pretend Scottish person. She's _too_ Scottish


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Tis very strong at times. I love it tho. 
You think it's fake eh? Hmm


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't like him.
> 
> that Scottish girl sounds like a pretend Scottish person. She's _too_ Scottish



That's how my ex sounded when he was trying to make English people understand him. On the phone to his mum it was all OCH AYE MOOSE LOOSE ABOOT THE HOOSE HEN.


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

Pip said:


> That's how my ex sounded when he was trying to make English people understand him. On the phone to his mum it was all OCH AYE MOOSE LOOSE ABOOT THE HOOSE HEN.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Tis very strong at times. I love it tho.
> You think it's fake eh? Hmm



No nooo was being silly.



Pip said:


> That's how my ex sounded when he was trying to make English people understand him. On the phone to his mum it was all OCH AYE MOOSE LOOSE ABOOT THE HOOSE HEN.



Lol


I like Noirin I think. She seems basically quite sweet and if she wasn't stuck in that house with Sree he probably wouldn't have ever got a chance to talk to her.


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

What does Jai Ho mean?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> What does Jai Ho mean?



O bum. Sree explained it a few days ago but I can't remember


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

May victory be yours, according to google


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O bum. Sree explained it a few days ago but I can't remember



I think it might mean I'm a creepy, irritating, patronising cuntsock but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> May victory be yours, according to google



Cheers, I was mistaken.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2009)

"Too much education makes retardedness in the brain" according to Sree.


----------



## Looby (Jun 16, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> "Too much education makes retardedness in the brain" according to Sree.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Who was that about?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

Sree in very wise shocker 

I presume Halfwit?




5t3IIa said:


> No nooo was being silly.


Oh 



5t3IIa said:


> I like Noirin I think. She seems basically quite sweet


Yeh I like her too. Needs more air time along with Karly. 




sparklefish said:


> I think it might mean I'm a creepy, irritating, patronising cuntsock but I'm not 100% on that.


I think it's google that's wrong


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yeh I like her too. Needs more air time along with Karly.



This, but she needs to tell Sree to fuck off for her own sake.

I feel a bit sorry for him though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

He must be used to it


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 16, 2009)

So Angel's an aneorexic (sp?)


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2009)

That's the thing.....with Sree and Halfwit. I'm mostly really fukn irritated by both but now and again....I feel sorry for them. I think they are both like fish out of water tbh.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be sad to see Halfwit go. 

I growing fond of Sree 

I've gone soft already. God help me in week 8


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2009)

Cairon should be gone by friday, halfwit will be fine - he's actually the new fave to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2009)

...and I loved Sree on Noirin in the diary room just then:
"she came into the house for fun and entertainment... unfortunately then she met me"


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 16, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Cairon should be gone by friday







> halfwit will be fine - he's actually the new fave to win.



odds of 11/13


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 16, 2009)

raw bacon samwich!!!!!  

and wtf is going on with the irish girls face?


----------



## clicker (Jun 16, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> ...and I loved Sree on Noirin in the diary room just then:
> "she came into the house for fun and entertainment... unfortunately then she met me"



not forgetting..." She thinks I am superman, but I am just a normal man."

Wrong on both counts...you is a pervy, gropey oik.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> What does Jai Ho mean?



it's a song by the pussycat dolls.


----------



## Looby (Jun 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> it's a song by the pussycat dolls.



It's a song covered by the pussycat dolls and I knew that, just didn't know what the phrase meant.


----------



## foo (Jun 17, 2009)

missed this again.

i really am a shit BB fan.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> and wtf is going on with the irish girls face?



at the beginning she had to qualify to be a housemate, which involved her drawing on glasses and a moustache with magic marker pen every day. I think they've stopped her doing it now though.

Quite funny because on her audition tape she was all "look at me I'm gorgeous"


----------



## Pieface (Jun 17, 2009)

I missed it too but find the choice quotes on here are keeping me up to speed pretty much.

Is Angel really anorexic?  If she's a boxer she can't be surely!


----------



## Pip (Jun 17, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I missed it too but find the choice quotes on here are keeping me up to speed pretty much.
> 
> Is Angel really anorexic?  If she's a boxer she can't be surely!



I think drinking pasta water was encouraged in the eastern block or something, because I know a lot of Russians, Ukranians, Poles and Bulgarians who fast for health and have quite strange eating habits.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't know that. 

How long do they fast for?  I think I could do with some fasting tbh.  I just need a reason to hunger strike first.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2009)

i've lost interest in big brother tbh.

i think it's for vacuous losers.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 17, 2009)

Tanky - I know that's you.


----------



## Pip (Jun 17, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> How long do they fast for?  I think I could do with some fasting tbh.  I just need a reason to hunger strike first.



I dunno, until they feel full of soviet vigour.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

I think the last couple of episodes have made the series interesting.  I was debating losing interest the other day but, currently, the mass Freddy hate, the anti Lisa sentiment and the Sree/Norien storylines are keeping my interest.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> I dunno, until they feel full of soviet vigour.



I'll just do it until I feel quite shit then.


----------



## Pip (Jun 17, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'll just do it until I feel quite shit then.




If you're serious, you just eat brown rice and veg (and nothing else) for a few days, then fast for a couple of days, then drink homemade smoothies and vegetable soup for a few days, then slowly introduce things.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 17, 2009)

Fast for TWO days.  Holy shit.  

I can't remember the last time my belly wasn't filled for 2 days.  I think food poisoning stopped me eating for 36hrs once.

I should try this just to see if I can do it really.  Will Lisa come and slap me up for being silly?


----------



## Pip (Jun 17, 2009)

You don't have to do it for two days if you don't want to. Maybe just stick to the brown rice and smoothies.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> It's a song covered by the pussycat dolls and I knew that, just didn't know what the phrase meant.



Doesn't it mean something like "we'll do our best" or one of those generic "go for it!" type phrases?  Ganbatte! in Japanese.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2009)

dunno, but anyone saying it is a wanker.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

You would say that, you Jai Ho


----------



## pboi (Jun 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> You don't have to do it for two days if you don't want to. Maybe just stick to the brown rice and smoothies.



what will it do? apart from make you fart like a trooper


----------



## Pip (Jun 17, 2009)

pboi said:


> what will it do? apart from make you fart like a trooper



Make you feel smug and healthy.


----------



## pboi (Jun 17, 2009)

going to the gym everyday achieves that thankyou very much. no eating like a peasant


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2009)

What a free spirit Angel is, going for a nude swim in the pool before everyone got up.

Bless her heart


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

They're arguing and all that, all the stuff I normally like but for some reason they all seem completely shit.  Difficult to think of anyone I actually like in there - I suppose Shiavash probably.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm enjoying Rodrigo's first ever strop: "you know this week I've seen not ONE banana".


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

He's blander than a lake of porridge.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 17, 2009)

i want a TV where i punch this cunt in the face.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2009)

Angel's poker face there was a sight to behold tbf.

"Do you know any Frank Sinatra songs?..."


----------



## zoooo (Jun 17, 2009)

Why did Halfwit's beard suddenly turn black?
It wasn't before... right?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

Halfwit just can't see he's a prick, can he?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 17, 2009)

im off to Comet to get loads of TV's and im just going to smash them all up and shit.....


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 17, 2009)

The Rapey one will be out next week.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2009)

Sree is half the show at the moment, they're in trouble if he goes. Could be that a new housemate goes in next week and picks who's up for eviction (ie not Sree or Freddie).


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 17, 2009)

He is cool mind.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 17, 2009)

I just love ALL the housemates this year

I shit cool


----------



## zoooo (Jun 17, 2009)

Does Marcus really think he's cool?
Or is it an elaborate ironic... thing.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm certain he believes it - he is probably the uncoolest person i've ever seen. Freddie is cooler than him.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I would ace this task. I already know the Old Bamboo. I got up and did it in the living room when it came on the telly. YEAH AND WHAT OF IT?

Anyway, nice gratutious shots of Angel's rudeyness, especially the close up of her naked arse mooning into the camera. WTF?!

Why is Marcus so angry?

Sree had an analogy for everything. Friends are like flowers in a bouquet. That's nice that is, and totally makes sense. I can see it on a hallmark card right now.

I am starting to enjoy Freddyhalfwit. That impromptu performance he did for Angel, and her confused and amused little face..I liked that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh and that last segment takes the piss, why does it need to be an hour and 10 minutes?! The last bit only lasted about 4 seconds. I was disgusted that they made me sit through the fucking comparethemeerkunt advert for THAT.


----------



## Looby (Jun 17, 2009)

I chuckled when the camera went straight to Angel when they mentioned Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I would ace this task. I already know the Old Bamboo. I got up and did it in the living room when it came on the telly. YEAH AND WHAT OF IT?


We used to call it The Old Bum Poo when we did the dance


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

Electrogirl, I just lol'd imagining how lame you are


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't hate what you ain't motherfucker


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

That doesn't even rhyme. Is that the right saying? It doesn't sound right now.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

It's soooooooo rubbish!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not being funny, but what can you actually DO that is better than the Old Bamboo? Really? I mean, basically, I even knew that they have changed it to make it easier for them, so I know the more TECHNICAL and ADVANCED version. 

So, really, answer that, Boris Bitter.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

Go on my facebook page, watch my videos: see my power and weep.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Anyway, nice gratutious shots of Angel's rudeyness, especially the close up of her naked arse mooning into the camera. WTF?!



I didn't think it was gratuitious at all - its fleshes out her character a bit, pardon the phrase. It was a non-sexual thing, she just wanted a nude swim before people got up. Would have been stranger if they had not shown it.

No close ups of flangitas or owt like that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah whatever, this is like the time I walked in on my husband watching Anal Bondage 4 and he tried to tell me it was 'art'


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

I literally have no idea what you are saying at this stage


----------



## clicker (Jun 18, 2009)

Freddie is looking more like the Jack of Spades every day.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

YES! Oh god, you are right!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2009)

clicker said:


> Freddie is looking more like the Jack of Spades every day.



Good call.


----------



## Pip (Jun 18, 2009)

Fucksake I missed it again


----------



## foo (Jun 18, 2009)

i didn't miss it this time, but god was it BORING!

i switched over during their stoopid rehearsals for that dance thing.

i have only one thought remaining from last night's shambles - and that thought is, Marcus is a prick.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

foo said:


> i didn't miss it this time, but god was it BORING!
> 
> i switched over during their stoopid rehearsals for that dance thing.
> 
> i have only one thought remaining from last night's shambles - and that thought is, Marcus is a prick.



It IS quite boring isn't it? I don't like admitting it to myself but it's not really got the signs of a vintage year yet...hopefully it will pick up.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah I used the words 'vintage year'.

Yup, yup I did.


----------



## foo (Jun 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It IS quite boring isn't it? I don't like admitting it to myself but it's not really got the signs of a vintage year yet...hopefully it will pick up.



yup yup yup, you did.

and i've quoted it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't caught up yet but basically, Noirin and Siavash are the only ones I like. I hate everyone else.


----------



## foo (Jun 18, 2009)

you and me both sheo. 

<touches foreheads>


----------



## zit (Jun 18, 2009)

Angel needs to shave her minge.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Just cos she showed her po-no, that don't make her a ho, no


----------



## pboi (Jun 18, 2009)

now tell me what is your naaaaame.....


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

I swear, that song ought to be on the NHS


----------



## D'wards (Jun 18, 2009)

Notice the size of the "downstairs" star - i'm not having a go - i like it!

Presumably the pool will be out of action for a few days whilst they clear the filter


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

BBLB is really depressing today. They showed footage of a party where all the BB9 people were and GreedyMo was grinding with a girl all sexylike and I really have never thought about him as a sexual being so that made me feel a bit vom. And Rex was on it and his hair was still coney and I remember when I wanted to hatefuck him and that made me feel a bit rank. And then Kat was there still not making sense and sounding like a big Furbie. And they all just looked like they'd been cut out of the past and placed in the present and they didn't look right.

Although Mario and Lisa were on it and Lisa was wearing a pink leotardy top with flappy chiffon arms which was pretty lol. And they're having a horse at their wedding as a bridesmaid called BB9. And they spoke about that as if it was totally normal. Like, that is what anyone would do. Normal.


----------



## zit (Jun 18, 2009)

Lisa looked totally ridiculous on BBLB tonight, I thought.  And she didn't do one single press-up.  Not a proper press-up anyway.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah course she looked ridiculous. That's why we love her.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Rex is maybe my favourite housemate of all time


----------



## Fictionist (Jun 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Notice the size of the "downstairs" star - i'm not having a go - i like it!
> 
> Presumably the pool will be out of action for a few days whilst they clear the filter



Does she know what a gym is? Or physical exercise? Does she? Does she?!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Rex is maybe my favourite housemate of all time



For his awesome taste in girlfriends? :/


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Nah, for his complete domination of the house, creation of in jokes and intense, intense sarcasm way beyond anything else we'd ever seen in there.  He was fully self aware and very funny.  Think back.....remember...think how missed he is this year...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah, although rex was a right knobber he *was* good viewing IMO. made me laugh loads. i loved his sarcasm and cynicism.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Exactly.  Someone on BB who would make me laugh in real life.  I can't really think of another.  Maybe Nasty Nick.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Sree's nose is so shiny it looks like it has been made out of wood, polished, and then stuck on his face.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

Christ-Freddies parties sound like soooooooo cool.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2009)

sree - GET THE FUCKING MESSAGE!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Poor Noreen. I like her. I like the way she says 'ting'. I like the way she's too nice to say 'fuckoff you shiny nosed fucker'.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

His nose is SO shiny!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2009)

Even more Rapey today aint he


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

*advert reference*

My dad would kill me if I bought him that dad cd album. I mean, I'd actually be dead.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm torn between 101 housework songs, 101 power ballads or dad rocks for dodgers


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

There's one dad album out at the moment that looks AMAZING


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm torn between 101 housework songs, 101 power ballads or dad rocks for dodgers



you KNOW it's gotta be housework songs.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm torn between 101 housework songs, 101 power ballads or dad rocks for dodgers



The housework one was hilarious. It's just Now 532 in a different box.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Just show me your fucking tits alright?!?!?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2009)

Look at him!!!! Look at him !!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2009)

marcus - that's the fucking sugar on the cake. that's the icing


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Look, why won't you show me your tits? Why are you being like this? Just quickly. Just show me your tits!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Women voters love sexual harassment, Marcus.  These urban ones LOVE it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2009)

just show me one


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2009)

lisa's going to fucking kill him


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh my god. He is making me sick. He is reminding me of when I worked in a bar and this man kept begging me to let him CUP MY BREAST. WTF.

At least that guy was drunk off his face.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2009)

This is quite an interesting study on how two guys can be astoundingly rapey in two totally different ways.

Marcus and Sree, both of you, get off my fucking telly.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2009)

I liked Rex too. Just not the blonde spare part that came with the poor bastard.



electrogirl said:


> Sree's nose is so shiny it looks like it has been made out of wood, polished, and then stuck on his face.


He does look a lot like Pinnochio actually.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

God, this is awful. I want to castrate Marcus and Sree for the good of the rest of society.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

She's not fucking playing with him, she's just being too nice to him. She should tell the smarmy little creep to fuck the fucking fuck off.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

I like _looking_ at Angel. Does that sound weird? There's something about her face I find I like to look at.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2009)

It's quite simple electrogirl, you have become an lesbian.

I think Sree will be getting told to fuck off quite soon. (yay!)


----------



## Pip (Jun 18, 2009)

Who was Rex again?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 18, 2009)

the king.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 18, 2009)

ginger conehead.

i own 78 restaurants.

shit girlfriend.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2009)

Came up with all the funny stuff


----------



## Pip (Jun 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> ginger conehead.
> 
> i own 78 restaurants.
> 
> shit girlfriend.



Oh HIM. Wait, who was his girlfriend?


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh HIM. Wait, who was his girlfriend?



Princess Nicole.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't wait until Noirin tells Sree to fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2009)

yeh! fuck off!!!!


----------



## Pip (Jun 18, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I can't wait until Noirin tells Sree to fuck the fuck off.



Poor Noirin  I really like her btw. The only person I think is a twaty is Kris because he told Freddy to piss off, and I really feel sorry for Freddy.


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

so is Marcus being all sexy pesty too now then?  

i don't like him anyway. 'i'm not having an argument, i'm just telling you how it is'

oh fuck off. i hate it when people do that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Who was Marcus being rapey at? Not Noreen?? That poor girl how the beautiful suffer


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

She really is beautiful too.  And cos she's actually a nice person as well - so it seems at this stage - the harassment is doubly irritating.


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

yes, even with the glasses and tache she was stunning. she has a quietness about her that's attractive too imo.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 19, 2009)

i think she well mings.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2009)

god, if you lot were in there with her you'd be being all sex pesty too.  I can just tell.

"it's your inner beauty, will you show us your tits for this can of cider?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

So it was Noreen that Marcus was trying to jump leagues with? ANSWER ME!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely, foo.  I like that she isn't constantly wearing next to nothing.  Understated, underplayed beauty is just infinitely more attractive than pumped up boobs and skirts that literally might as well not be there.  Each to their own and all that but that's definitely my preference.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> god, if you lot were in there with her you'd be being all sex pesty too.  I can just tell.
> 
> "it's your inner beauty, will you show us your tits for this can of cider?"



lol tommers


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> god, if you lot were in there with her you'd be being all sex pesty too.  I can just tell.
> 
> "it's your inner beauty, will you show us your tits for this can of cider?"


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So it was Noreen that Marcus was trying to jump leagues with? ANSWER ME!



yes, marcus.  but I don't think you can blame him, it's obviously universal.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> god, if you lot were in there with her you'd be being all sex pesty too.  I can just tell.
> 
> "it's your inner beauty, will you show us your tits for this can of cider?"



No, I'd use my mind control techniques and get her to flash _and_ hand over _her_ cider.  I can do that you know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> yes, marcus.  but I don't think you can blame him, it's obviously universal.




Yeah. I bet she has an actual pack of people who are in love with her  at home but she doesn't even notice them. Now she's stuck in the house with their spiritual brothers and is going to need to learn some 'No ta' skills pretty sharpish. I wonder if anyone will help her? Perhaps the blonde girls or even Chris can advise her?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris ain't gonna be advising anyone about shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Chris ain't gonna be advising anyone about shit.



No spose not


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2009)

where's O&L with his *odds flash*? Want to know if Halfwit is safe this week. Can you imagine their reaction? Ha ha it will make them all nervous and twitchy


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

i'm kind of wierdly a bit fond of halfwit even though he's annoying. he just doesn't _get it_ does he, poor lad.


----------



## zit (Jun 19, 2009)

Noirin was well mean last night not getting her norks out.  I wanted to see her coat-hanger nipple trick. 

Thankfully the internet came to the rescue, as usual.


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

that's my party piece that is.

i've given up on the sprouts pinging.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

foo said:


> that's my party piece that is.
> 
> i've given up on the *sprouts pinging*.



Is that like the ping-pong ball trick but more...more...uhm...more leafy?


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

yup. 

oh stella, i was so good in my day -  i coulda been a contender!  

then sprouts changed to fit with euro food rules, and the party was over....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

foo said:


> yup.
> 
> oh stella, i was so good in my day -  i coulda been a contender!
> 
> then sprouts changed to fit with euro food rules, and the party was over....



Get some black market sprouts and do the trick on your BB application video


----------



## citygirl (Jun 19, 2009)

foo said:


> i'm kind of wierdly a bit fond of halfwit even though he's annoying. he just doesn't _get it_ does he, poor lad.



but according to him though, he DOES "get it"...and _that's_ what the rest are getting so edgey about and nominating him. 

oh that diary room is a hilarious place sometimes


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Apparently he is 4/1 to win?  Seems pretty mental to me.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, just checked it out and Freddy is favourite to WIN


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Who else could possibly win? I've not been watching it as much as I suaully do and don't really have a feel for a likely prospect


----------



## clicker (Jun 19, 2009)

Too early to spot a winner...next Wednesday is a live show so we may be getting fresh blood.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> where's O&L with his *odds flash*? Want to know if Halfwit is safe this week. Can you imagine their reaction? Ha ha it will make them all nervous and twitchy



Halfwit is very safe this week, polls show him surviving easily with 20% or below of the eviction vote. We'll see what happens when he gets put up against a more 'neutral' housemate (I'm not convinced he's as popular as people imagine), but for now the odds make a flutter rather pointless, unless you have a spare ten grand to throw onto the pile:

2nd eviction *oddsflash!*

Cairon: 1.03 (1/33)
Freddie: 32.0 (31/1)


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2009)

hurrah! cheers O&L. Will definitely be watching tonight


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Jesus Christ, is there a chance that absolute knob could be elected to parliament?  Suddenly I see light at the end of the tunnel for the current lot.  If they let Halfwit and Luke BB9 stand next year then everyone else looks great by comparison.  Lembit Opik, stood next to Halfwit - even in a 20 quid comedy wig - suddenly looks astute, self aware and in command.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not sure he does...
Anyway, some other catch-up bits and pieces that have been doing the rounds for a while:

Marcus was in the 'trial run' house last year. Hence the way he seems to be a little emotionally detached from the conflicts and emotions of life in the bubble - he's done it all before and is relaxed with the cameras in a way that some of the others are not. I'm not keen when they do this. Anyway, two separate people now have claimed he's very nice but has bo and halitosis.

Noirin was in the Real World Sydney last year. Haven't seen it, but again would contribute to her relaxed attitude to the cameras. Apparently she bedded her boyfriend on the show while in the house.

Freddie was 'fast-tracked' into the show after someone on production had a "wtf?!" moment after meeting him at a wedding at his family home.

Karly's fave tv show is The Wire. I keep repeating this, because it keeps making me laugh. If only her knowledge of British history was as good as her knowledge of Bawl'more drug corners...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

She's good police, that's what counts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I'm not sure he does...
> Anyway, some other catch-up bits and pieces that have been doing the rounds for a while:
> 
> Marcus was in the 'trial run' house last year. Hence the way he seems to be a little emotionally detached from the conflicts and emotions of life in the bubble - he's done it all before and is relaxed with the cameras in a way that some of the others are not. I'm not keen when they do this. Anyway, two separate people now have claimed he's very nice but has bo and halitosis.
> ...




Perfect perfect perfect


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Freddie was 'fast-tracked' into the show after someone on production had a "wtf?!" moment after meeting him at a wedding at his family home.



priceless


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

Poor Freddy. I want to protect him from Kris


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Pip said:


> Poor Freddy. I want to protect him from Kris



He wants to be a cross between Kris and Siavash doesn't he? In his intro video he was all 'Yah, I organise _amaaaazing_ parties' and giving it all the i'm-a-boy-about-town thing. I thought from the vid that he was going to be a posh party boy which there are plenty of IRL but no, he's not like that _at all_. Must be something of a shock for him to realise it too. Well, perhaps realise it a bit...or perhaps not at all.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2009)

it's funny when he comes out with random stuff like "yah at my parties only, like, 5 per cent of the music is pre-recorded" then he uses a glass vase as a bongo drum. But nobody acknowledges that he's even spoken and it just kind of tails off


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> it's funny when he comes out with random stuff like "yah at my parties only, like, 5 per cent of the music is pre-recorded" then he uses a glass vase as a bongo drum. But nobody acknowledges that he's even spoken and it just kind of tails off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Thing is if he was just sweet and stupid and boring it wouldn't be so bad but he's also full of shit.


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah but he looks so lost 

BTW has anyone pointed out that between him and Marcus there's actually a full beard?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

No, Pip, come on: that _is_ funny.  You would laugh if you saw that happen, we all would.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Freddy is who I am in my worst nightmares, you know.  I sometimes lay awake analysing social situations I've been in trying to re-run the scene in my mind to see if people's facial expressions betrayed what a boring cunt I am or re-run stuff I've said to assess how badly I've embarrassed myself.  He needs to get on that shit, I reckon.


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

Ignore me, I've got a serious complex about being nice to the pathetic. It's my hormones or something.

Why else do you think I post here? SADKEN.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Freddy is who I am in my worst nightmares, you know.  I sometimes lay awake analysing social situations I've been in trying to re-run the scene in my mind to see if people's facial expressions betrayed what a boring cunt I am or re-run stuff I've said to assess how badly I've embarrassed myself.  He needs to get on that shit, I reckon.



I proper got the fear with the hide n seek thing. Would *I* have hidden? _Would I_?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Pip said:


> Ignore me, I've got a serious complex about being nice to the pathetic. It's my hormones or something.
> 
> Why else do you think I post here? SADKEN.



I'm grateful for all the work you've done with me.  My leg is bleeding though.


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I proper got the fear with the hide n seek thing. Would *I* have hidden? _Would I_?



What was that? I missed it. Did Kris make him hide and then leave him?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I proper got the fear with the hide n seek thing. Would *I* have hidden? _Would I_?



It's not so much would i have hidden but when i came out and it was clear they hadn't hidden, I wouldn't have said "oh well, I fell asleep, so win win", I'd have said "you two are a pair of fucking CUNTS.  You need people like me. You need people like me so you can point your fuckin' fingers, and say "that's the bad guy." So, what'll that make you? Good? You're not good. You just know how to hide, how to lie. Me, I don't have that problem. Me, I always tell the truth... even when I lie. So say goodnight to the bad guy. Come on. The last time you gonna see a bad guy like this again, let me tell you."


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Do any of you fancy Kris?


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Do any of you fancy Kris?



Well he does look cute, but I saw a picture of him without his mane and he looked all weedy and plain. And you know, fancying is more complex than just looks, if that thing about hiding I just made up is true then I WANT TO PUNCH HIM IN HIS STUPID PRETTY FACE UNTIL ALL HIS FEATURES ARE MISALIGNED


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, this is my point - he isn't good looking, he's just a big ball of talking hair.  Take it away and, like Samson, his powers are gone.  I could grow my hair like that, you know.  I have curly hair.  But I don't and do you know why?  Because I got tired of people judging me not by the content of my character but by the curl of my hair.  I have a dream.  It's a dream that involves Kris dying several times over.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Pip said:


> Well he does look cute, but I saw a picture of him without his mane and he looked all weedy and plain. And you know, fancying is more complex than just looks, if that thing about hiding I just made up is true then I WANT TO PUNCH HIM IN HIS STUPID PRETTY FACE UNTIL ALL HIS FEATURES ARE MISALIGNED



It's true


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

He'd better watch his back when he comes out 
Sleep with one eye open Kris 
I am your violent Delilah


----------



## Pip (Jun 19, 2009)

Was that a bit too convincing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

I've taken a few steps back tbf


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Pip, before he gets to you, he's gonna need to shave that sorry arsed shaggy shit off his head and step to a REAL MOTHERFUCKIN' G.


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont think Kris is all that tbh. 

and his hair isn't either. it looks too stiff, like an elnette ad or something.


----------



## foo (Jun 19, 2009)

Pip, i'm feeing for freddy now too. if i was in the house i'd have probably punched one of those bloody meanies by now the way they deal with him. he just don't get it man.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Angel because she's a bit bonkers, and looks like Berbatov.

Ideal really.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate George Lamb. Hate. HATE. I hate him.


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Freddy is who I am in my worst nightmares, you know.  I sometimes lay awake analysing social situations I've been in trying to re-run the scene in my mind to see if people's facial expressions betrayed what a boring cunt I am or re-run stuff I've said to assess how badly I've embarrassed myself.  He needs to get on that shit, I reckon.



Awww ken, I have an urge to hug you.  



Sadken said:


> Do any of you fancy Kris?



Yeah a little bit but less that I did when he went in because he's a big old meany. He's very cute though, I love his hair. He reminds me a little bit of Wayne Coyne.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Everybody! Everybody! Halfwit is making sense totally and being mad and weird all at the same time!


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 19, 2009)

Is Sree the pwndest man on television or what?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't believe everyone fancies Kris.  That totally backfired, I'm so disappointed in so many of you.  

Also, seriously, if any of us knew Freddy socially we'd be making threads about his latest cunty antics.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> Is Sree the pwndest man on television or what?



No, Peter Andre showed me up pretty badly once.  I think the record still stands.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't fancy Kris. He's too delicate looking and too knobbish charatcer-wise


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

The old "I've been hurt before" one.  Textbook.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 19, 2009)

'he goes and gets me things, it's nice to have someone nice'


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 19, 2009)

Pip said:


> BTW has anyone pointed out that between him and Marcus there's actually a full beard?






sparklefish said:


> Yeah a little bit but less that I did when he went in because he's a big old meany. He's very cute though, I love his hair.


This ^


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL.  "technically...".  He IS cool.  When people say "X is cool" they are saying it's Marcus.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

If you ain't been what you are, you can still be something else


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Im too tired for this thread  It's going too fast!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 19, 2009)

"go on holiday, go to spain or go to blackpooool!"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Soooooo much better than taking heroin.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

That kid's a mini digestive chocolate _prick_!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

My ex used to make noises like that to annoy me


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 19, 2009)

'Don't open the hole!!'

wtf wtf


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I would fancy Chris if he didn't wear those fucking horrific v neck t shirts.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicks, man...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2009)

Halfwit FTW 

im off to put £50 on him to win, if he does i will like £££££££ or something


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

Final eviction *oddsflash!*

Cairon: 1.04
Freddie: 16.5

Rumours of a closer match than expected may be true, but not enough to affect the result. 68% or thereabouts maybe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

That little rap/beatbox thing was actually supercool


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a mate, Pugwall7 on here actually, and we do Rebel Without a Pause and it's _amazing_.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Uh huh? *wanders off*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Noreen is finally turning on Sree.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, mock now but when we're doing it on BGT you'll be all like "I know him! I know him!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

See? Look I'm talking to myself on here and I'm talking to myself on MSN I fucking hate you all.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

You wandered at me!


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah. Sree is epic pwned.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Oooh look Davina burnt her arm on the oven.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You wandered at me!



I love you in your face you know that right?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2009)

On some days that is the only reason I get up in the morning.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh ok then, don't tell us who gets evicted. Wtf?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

So I think Cairon must have pulled it back a bit with that rapping. Maybe 50-60 votes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Oh ok then, don't tell us who gets evicted. Wtf?



Oh they changed it


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2009)

WTF? Another 30 mins before we get the result? It's way past my bedtime as it is


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So I think Cairon must have pulled it back a bit with that rapping. Maybe 50-60 votes?



50 or 60 in total maybe. 

I guess the eviction's taking place in the next half hour and being shown "as live" later on. In case something actually interesting happens, presumably.


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 19, 2009)

Cairon goes without a doubt. Freddie is too 'loveable'.

I reckon other people have other reasons but the way Cairon bullied Sree earlier this week makes him a twat in my book.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah I guess that's what they'll do, wouldn't be the first time.

I really need my bed but I can't miss this eviction


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> 50 or 60 in total maybe.
> 
> I guess the eviction's taking place in the next half hour and being shown "as live" later on. In case something actually interesting happens, presumably.



That's odd innit? Have they done that befoe, O BB Guru?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's odd innit? Have they done that befoe, O BB Guru?



You're too kind. 

They've had unadvertised "as live" evictions before, when for whatever reason the eviction time is later than the council noise curfew - Dennis Rodman in CBB for example. People at the show were phoning the result in to their friends before it was official, and many people made a few pennies that day.

I think they've done it this time to shore up the ratings on the later show. Plus maybe a bit of worry about Cairon swearing too much. It's a bit silly not to tell anyone, and this is the first time I can remember them switching it out of choice rather than necessity.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

So whichever one of them is actually out NOW THS MINUTE and they'll show us on telly later? is weird


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

Lethal Bizzle has just twittered that Cairon has been evicted.

Well that's good enough for me. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Lethal Bizzle has just twittered that Cairon has been evicted.
> 
> Well that's good enough for me. Gotta love the internet.



Can you make any money out of it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can you make any money out of it?



Nah, they suspend the betting well early these days.

That's quite the strangest spoiler I've ever seen - Lethal Bizzle's doing BBBM tonight apparently, which is why he's there. Or whoever claiming to be him is there. Seems too insanely stupid not to be genuine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

C'est vrai!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

Cairon evicted with 73.16% of the vote. A good performance in the polls from the jack of spades, but will he have enough to win?


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 19, 2009)

This triple interrogation is an epic fuck up. One on one interrogation only please! I zoned out after 10 seconds.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2009)

i voted 6 times for him to go


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 19, 2009)

Bwahahah Ciaron pwned!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha! Bizzle's on BBBM now, looks like it really was him with the eviction spoiler.
Nice tip dude, got any more?...


----------



## pboi (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.totallycrap.com/galleries/galleries_sophie_reade_in_nuts_june_09/


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

I happen to know for a fact that Nuts and Zoo just make up shit for the models to say.  The whole thing when a friend of mine did it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2009)

There was a funny bit on Jonathon Ross last night when Wossie asked Robert Webb if he would name his new baby after one of the housemates. Webb looked shocked and called big brother 'Tawdry shite, like locking up a group of mentally ill people and prodding them with cattle sticks.' Davina Macall was not best pleased and had a face like she was shitting a brick.


----------



## zit (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd love to see a BB with just HM's with mental illnesses.  Like a modern day Bedlam.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 20, 2009)

apparently Charlie had quite a night last night while pissed 

link


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL @ Luke BB9 "I'm just waiting for Jeremy Kyle to retire, so I can have his show. I've just bought his book actually and I love the fact that one of the chapters is called 'Get A Job'. Even better than that, there's another one called 'Put Something On The End Of It'. The guy's a legend! I've literally bought the book today and can't wait to read it in bed tonight. Forget Rebecca, I've got Jeremy Kyle."


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...492189/BB-star-Sree-in-Britain-illegally.html

or something


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

Zomg zomg zomg !!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

I just can't imagine what sort of lunatic is out there turning down Noirren.  Or however the hell you spell her name.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

No, seriously, whole country: fuck off, Freddy Halfwit is a complete dick!  He's so annoying!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

Freddy FTW !!! 

Sree is such a twat.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

God I'm bored, Bob2009.  I mean, seriously: I am really fucking bored.  Big Brother is washing over me riding a tidal wave of ennui.  Have you seen that episode of Alan Partridge where he dismantles his Corgi trouser press?  That's where I'm at, baby.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate sree so much. sex pest, deluded, creepy, needy.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

What's it all about eh, Tank Girl?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

Soon there will be snogging... thats something to look forward to?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

Angel is NOT happy, ok!??  


I'm kinda bored with most of BB already. It's on each night but more in the background while I do other things.....


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

like post here and stuff?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

Angel is boring too.  

The snogging leaves me cold, Bob2oo9.  Totally and utterly.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

Sree is awesome... how long till he does a rape?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

Noreen really is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

right so he went out last night then they did the interview but they played it 30 mins later after 8-10 cats... right now i get it


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

Teen wolf is crying


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

I can totally get why Stella is so sexually obsessed with Siavash now, he's cool.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

There is something a little bit sexy about him. I'm not sure what apart from the hair.....and he's funny. Has he been a twat in there yet? 




B0B2oo9 said:


> like post here and stuff?



Yes 
(and emailing and sorting music on lastfm n facebooking)


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

just been uploading pictures to facebook from my mobile while posting here and watching this.. init


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

You multi-tasking male mofo


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2009)

Dumb and thick!!! He should be so lucky. Lisa should stop the fuck stirring too....


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

and drinking cava... not rolled up yet tho


----------



## antisocial (Jun 20, 2009)

24 years on this planet and I am proud to announce I have yet to succumb to weakness and watch an episode of BB, ever. Hate is a strong word so I shall refrain, but I will say I have more than a mild dislike towards over the top dramatic attention seeking sluts, of which the BB house is naturally filled to the rafters with.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

A good night in then Bob 



Sree is being such a child but I think that's him. I think he is way out of his depth emotionally anbd the cultural difference isn't helping him understand/fit in imo.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not racist but i hate the fucking loucozade fucking adverts


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

antisocial said:


> 24 years on this planet and I am proud to announce I have yet to succumb to weakness and watch an episode of BB, ever. Hate is a strong word so I shall refrain, but I will say I have more than a mild dislike towards over the top dramatic attention seeking sluts, of which the BB house is naturally filled to the rafters with.



But how many threads about it have you posted about it in that 24 years?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

Plus, he said "sluts".


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 20, 2009)

antisocial said:


> 24 years on this planet and I am proud to announce I have yet to succumb to weakness and watch an episode of BB, ever. Hate is a strong word so I shall refrain, but I will say I have more than a mild dislike towards over the top dramatic attention seeking sluts, of which the BB house is naturally filled to the rafters with.



*L*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

That's bad against women.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

I might get the farm thing on facebook im that bored.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

Thing is, Noreen's name is really annoying though.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

could change it to dog face?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

whens the kissing coming?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

How about "that Irish one"?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

ohhh now now now !!! ZOMFG


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2009)

antisocial said:


> 24 years on this planet and I am proud to announce I have yet to succumb to weakness and watch an episode of BB, ever. Hate is a strong word so I shall refrain, but I will say I have more than a mild dislike towards over the top dramatic attention seeking sluts, of which the BB house is naturally filled to the rafters with.



Fuck the fuck off our BB thread then.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

in all my 32 years on this planet and 3 on another, i blah blah make the rest up yourself and that.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

i feel for that bit at the start and thought they would snog


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2009)

I really wish Sree would just put his head in the oven and Lisa is a fucking shit stirrer, she's doing my fucking nut in. 

Noireen is pissing me off though because she was deliberately winding Sree up last night and flirting with rapey Marcus.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

well that was shit.... i wish i was cool enough to never have watched it but still be able to comment about it ant stuff like.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah, but if he only put his head in the oven the rest of him would still be able to walk around the house being all _hands on..._


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

headless rape machine?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol@Charlie being frisky! Blimey....he better watch, Angel is gonna think he meant all that 



B0B2oo9 said:


> I might get the farm thing on facebook im that bored.


I will NEVER be that fukn bored. 



dodgepot said:


> *L*


I just pictured you doing a big L sign on your forehead.


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2009)

He'd still talk shit.


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like him to switch it on first btw.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, I'm going to finish watching Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist.  I'm so bored that I'm actually grateful to it and feel like I have to see it through.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

im going to smoke drugs and watch something other than Russell Brand....


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

See you all same time tomorrow


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2009)

Oooh, I'm going to watch Russell.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 20, 2009)

we're watching him now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I can totally get why Stella is so sexually obsessed with Siavash now, he's cool.



he; proper cool. Not all trying too hard ike some poeople *looks at ken and smiles*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 20, 2009)

There's honestly no effort involved at all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2009)

I just wrote a big appolgy and it didn't work cuz I;m on a man..mac. I'm on a mac


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just wrote a big appolgy and it didn't work *cuz I;m on a man*..mac. I'm on a mac


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

installed farm town... what now?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)

Buy yourself a big badge saying "I'm a loser"


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2009)

im that bored i might.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2009)

Is Wolverine in BB? Will he go feral and tear some mutant hater a new arse?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

The ONLY thing that silly arse has in common with the delicious Wolverine is sidies.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

So Sree is just basically just raping everything now? Brill. His dancing was some of the best I've seen in a while too. 'YOU LIKE MY DANCING RODRIGO??!!! YEAH??!!'

I'd quite like to have sex with Siatash now. I liked those pyjama bottoms he has on, I like the cut of his jib and he's coolfaced laidbackness.

I'm quite fond of halfwit now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just wrote a big appolgy and it didn't work cuz I;m on a man..mac. I'm on a mac



Wtf is this nonsense?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

MANMAC!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

You cut me open and I keep bleeding, Stella.  Keep, _keep_ bleeding.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel woozy.  MEDIC!!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Have I mentioned how much I hate George Lamb? George Lame.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

He's a lamb in cunt's clothing, alright.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sorry. I'm a terrible wanker.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Hang on then, I'm confused about which role I'm supposed to be playing on urban if that's you.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate George Lamb? *George Lame.*



that's quite clever, actually.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He's a lamb in cunt's clothing, alright.


Seriously. What the fuck was he wearing today.
It makes my eyes sad.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Exactly!  It works because he's called "Lamb" and his clothes are cunty!  Two levels, y'get me?  I didn't see  it but his clothes have always made me sick in the past.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't mind what he wears actually, I think he looks quite dapper and dandy. I just hate the fact that I don't really think he likes or has a fondness for Big Brother at all and it really comes across. You could tell Dermot genuinely loved the show, I think.

And the length of him scares me.


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2009)

hello, i'm johnny cash.

kris is NOT sexy.

that's it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

that's right, foo.  He gives us curly haired people who have actually had to spend time cultivating personalities a bad name.


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2009)

totally ken. 

you know the score.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes.  I'm losing heavily.  It's like half time in Escape to Victory round here.  And I don't mean I'm a nazi.


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2009)

are you Pele? 

i'm a bit pissed, having been to a barbequeue (ueue?). i maynot post again until sober cos there aren't half some stupid threads on here today and i may regret posting.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

Lamb is better then the other two mugs from the last series, I haven't even watched bb this year, but find myself watching the sunday bblb and being entertained so his a winner with me


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 21, 2009)

you should go for it, foo. liven the place up a bit. tell people what you really think.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

foo said:


> are you Pele?
> 
> i'm a bit pissed, having been to a barbequeue (ueue?). i maynot post again until sober cos there aren't half some stupid threads on here today and i may regret posting.



I love you.  No, seriously, read the words I'm writing: I love you.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> you should go for it, foo. liven the place up a bit. tell people what you really think.



You devil!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Lamb is better then the other two mugs from the last series, I haven't even watched bb this year, but find myself watching the sunday bblb and being entertained so his a winner with me



He WAS one of the presenters. With Zazu.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

Was he? Why did I have Nick Grimshaw in my mind then


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah it was Lamo and Zazu. Zazu got fired.

Grimmy does stuff with Zazu on 4music.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

the Grim Whore.


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> you should go for it, foo. liven the place up a bit. tell people what you really think.



no cos when i got banned, you'd be whistling looking the other way...'foo who?' is what you'd start saying and being all mean. and bully-sih. 

there really are some dickwad posts on here today though. it stands out like a barn.

love you too kennykenken x

and lub oo dodgers x



now for DANCIN'!


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2009)

kris is a minger btw.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Not long now 
will go get the cava so im ready for tonights installment


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

AH yes, they do the rubbish morning show.  My favourite music duo was Simon Amstell and Miquita Oliver. 

Oh, this is the big brother thread isn't it...

I might watch it tonight, from what I saw of it, that russian bird makes me feel angry, but I think I should watch it for at least a week to get to grips with the personalities before judging too much.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 7 minutes late, I'm gona assume I haven't missed much 

e2a: I don't like Shree(sp?)  I saw a bit of this "love triangle" on BBLB today.


----------



## stretchy18 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sree needs to be put down, little worm


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

I think I might hate him as much as Jason and Victor.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

she fucked it up by giving in at the end, he still thinks he won.

she needs to tell him to get to fuck and not hug him.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Why the FUCK did she smile when he told her to and hug him!?!? He was taking the piss. Little scrote.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

I liked Victor, mainly his BBLB appearence afterwards though I'll admit.

I'm coming to realise I love BBLB a lot more then BB.

Yes, from my 8 minutes of viewing, sree seems a bit of, well I dunno how to describe it, a bit strange.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Rapey is the word your looking for


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

Would someone care to give me a brief description of the situation! 

I think Sree told Soireen he loved her?  She then didn't like it, and went for Wolverine, and no Sree is acting a bit like a stalker?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah that stretched out over 10 days or so.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

The "bird" is called Noireen. She hasn't gone for Marcus (I will not call him Wolverine, he doesn't deserve it) at all, just gets on with him. Fuck knows why cos he is a prat.


Sree is a creepy, immature little twat.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

where the fuck is sadken? splitter


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I liked Victor, mainly his BBLB appearence afterwards though I'll admit.
> 
> I'm coming to realise I love BBLB a lot more then BB.
> 
> Yes, from my 8 minutes of viewing, sree seems a bit of, well I dunno how to describe it, a bit strange.



I can't get into BBLB since Dermot left. I agree with whoever said earlier that George doesn't really seem bothered about it and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

I adored Dermot


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

why does George Lamb wear a bowtie?

So deaf people know he's a cunt aswell


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't wana judge, but I think Marcus may be a bit of a stalker, so Noireen attracts the stalkers.

Sree should get nominated...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

unless he gets deported first


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I adored Dermot





Daniel.x3h said:


> I don't wana judge, but I think Marcus may be a bit of a stalker, so Noireen attracts the stalkers.
> 
> Sree should get nominated...



Yeah, Marcus is creepy as fuck too.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> why does George Lamb wear a bowtie?
> 
> So deaf people know he's a cunt aswell



LOL!

I Burst out laughing!!!  


Dermot, was really amazing as a presenter, he was a great presenter on T4 as well.


I dunno, its his sort of piss takey attitude to the whole thing that makes me like him, like when they get on the phone.



As I type this, I see Sree can't take the banter, or was it more of a pick then banter?  Either way, I want to see him up for nomination.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

It isn't Noireen's fault the creepy are drawn to her. I think they see she is too nice, iyswim. She comes across as too nice in there at mo anyway. 
Some guys can take advantage of the good nature purposely or mistake it for possibly fancying them, imo.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

I can totally speak a bit of Russian still cos I learnt it at school.  Although I'm not watching BB, I'm watching Rushmore like all the cool kids.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Splitter


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It isn't Noireen's fault the creepy are drawn to her. I think they see she is too nice, iyswim. She comes across as too nice in there at mo anyway.



I think she's lovely 

Yea, I think cos she is so nice, the stalkers feel more comfortable, cos shes not rude or anything so the stalkers think they're in there and continue to stalk.

BB brings out my bitchy side


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It isn't Noireen's fault the creepy are drawn to her. I think they see she is too nice, iyswim. She comes across as too nice in there at mo anyway.



I do agree but she did deliberately wind Sree up by flirting with and cuddling up to Marcus so she does have some responsibility because she did make the situation worse.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

NO no no kenneth.
All the proper cool are watching BB openly cos theyre that cool they don't give a fuck. All the uncool are watching or pretending to be watching Rushmore or something else cos they want to appear cool. 


*Ahem*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I do agree but she did deliberately wind Sree up by flirting with and cuddling up to Marcus so she does have some responsibility because she did make the situation worse.



Yeh...before she did that I thought she was very sweet but...I'ma keep mah eyes on her, tricksy!


----------



## clicker (Jun 21, 2009)

I hope sree fucks the task up...how is he still breathing????


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

It's boring now...  come on.


----------



## clicker (Jun 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I do agree but she did deliberately wind Sree up by flirting with and cuddling up to Marcus so she does have some responsibility because she did make the situation worse.



To be fair if she chose to lap dance for marcus it doesnt mean sree can act like he is....i know he is a complete idiot but it's his behaviour that needs challenging not noirins...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooooo Noireen just used the word "stalker". 


I'm liking Siavash more too.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome.. here we go


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2009)

These two are fucking annoying, srees a cunt.


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

clicker said:


> To be fair if she chose to lap dance for marcus it doesnt mean sree can act like he is....i know he is a complete idiot but it's his behaviour that needs challenging not noirins...



God I'm not defending his behaviour at all but she's made things worse for herself by moving on to another sleazy creep because she'll end up having to fight him off too and the way she acted that night reminded me of being at youth club. 

Marcus and Sree are both fucking cunts even without the pervyness.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

she called him a Fanny Head !!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2009)

turd  and little shit


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Fanny head heh. 


How cool does Siavash look and not many could carry that hat off lol


----------



## clicker (Jun 21, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> she called him a Fanny Head !!



Alas not to his face....unless she lay prostrate at his feet and demands his babies she can't win.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Them adverts make me want to cut myself.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

the lucozade ones? they're so shit!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, break in Rushmore - what's the 411?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

I have cava


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

come on, B0B!  It's me!  You'll tell old me what's going on, won't you?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

to be honest the same as all week, you missed nothing orther then one of them licking the side of the blondes boob.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, which one was that then?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Noireen. 

......and Sree licking/sucking Marcus' nipple *gag*


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

now they are picking on halfwit


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe you told me!  I strayed and you guys welcomed be right back in like it was already in the past.  You must really care for me.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, which one was that then?



Irish bint


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah well i have seen rushmore before init.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Wow, I can't believe you told me!  I strayed and you guys welcomed be right back in like it was already in the past.  You must really care for me.



Like an annoying little brother


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

and all sorts of bad shit happens to little brothers


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

awwwwwww! Everyone imagine they're hugging me.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to hang my little brother out the window by his feet, not hug him!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

I never had one but if I did I'd SO do that too Tanky


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 5"7, weigh about 11 stone or so, you reckon you got the chops I'm yours to take a shot at.  You probably will win.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

I reckon both of us could take you, kenneth.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm standing right here!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I never had one but if I did I'd SO do that too Tanky


I was trying to be helpful, he needed fresh air as he was having an asthma attack due to our fighting  

ken, I'd probably drop you, but I doubt a bump to the head would do you too much harm


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

It's already way past that point, yes.


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I was trying to be helpful, he needed fresh air as he was having an asthma attack due to our fighting


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

3 sleeps sparklefish!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

3 sleeps till Glasto 

who will text me updates?


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> 3 sleeps sparklefish!!!



I know! I'm so excited now, just 1 day left at work.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been in the pub this evening with tarannau and lizardqueen, getting excited about glastonbury     but I've got two days left at work and the thought of driving for the first time in four years to work through


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 3 sleeps till Glasto
> 
> who will text me updates?


you don't want to wear your battery down with bb updates


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

i have 3 phones and spare batterys 

plus you can i only ever turn my phone on every few hours as you never get a fucking singnal anyway


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll text ya if you like Bob as long as you n Tanky or someone texts/posts Glasto updates! 





Tank Girl said:


> I was trying to be helpful, he needed fresh air as he was having an asthma attack due to our fighting





Tank Girl said:


> ken, I'd probably drop you, but I doubt a bump to the head would do you too much harm


You're prob. right. I think we could get away with a lot re: kenneth without anyone noticing


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

start plotting strumps


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I've been in the pub this evening with tarannau and lizardqueen, getting excited about glastonbury     but I've got two days left at work and the thought of driving for the first time in four years to work through



It'll be fine, I'm sure it'll come back to you really quickly and loads better than getting the train. Do you know what car you're hiring?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it's a megane. and it's going to be much better than the train


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I think it's a megane. and it's going to be much better than the train



You can take more clothes.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

yes  but I didn't bother going to buy a sack truck 

(derail over, promise!)


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2009)

What time are you getting there? We'll be camping in Pennards so if we're there first you can borrow ours if you want?

Yup, sorry for the derail folks.


----------



## stretchy18 (Jun 21, 2009)

Did anyone notice the unusual credits, it was all son of x and daughter of y

DIdn't understand


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats ok, we are in Pennards also from about 8am Weds


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2009)

stretchy18 said:


> Did anyone notice the unusual credits, it was all son of x and daughter of y
> 
> DIdn't understand



Fathers day?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Didn't notice that/ Aahhh Fathers Day. Cute.


----------



## clicker (Jun 21, 2009)

I like this years diary room chair....which explains my inherent bad taste.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't like this years chair  it's not enough of a statement, just gaudy. it needs to be more imposing.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, the chair is bullshit!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 21, 2009)

it's whack.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2009)

Is whack phat or not these days?


----------



## clicker (Jun 21, 2009)

I can see it in a large parquet floored living room, white walls, voile gently blowing in the breeze through partially opened french doors, a hint of a garden outside and summery blue sky. I am sarah beeney.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 21, 2009)

The thing is, they seemed to have sicked colour all over the room, I wouldn't mind the chair being a bit bright and rainbowstyle if the rest of the room was plain, but it's hard to know where the chair begins and the room ends. I couldn't even tell you what the chair on it's own actally looked like.

They've forgotten THE ICONIC STATUS OF THE CHAIR.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2009)

clicker said:


> I can see it in a large parquet floored living room, white walls, voile gently blowing in the breeze through partially opened french doors, a hint of a garden outside and summery blue sky. I am sarah beeney.


ooh. That sounds lovely.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Is whack phat or not these days?



No, no, wack has always been wack.


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2009)

i missed it again.

gutted. not. 

boring bastards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

There was some thread drift up there for your to get angry about Foo ^^


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2009)

oh really?? did something happen then? 

can't you tell me Stella, i'm hungover and mondaymorning-ish. 

please?  <---winning smiles, two of em.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Whatsit and Thingy went on about Glasto for a bit. I'm sorry - I am hungover too


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

I noticed but no way could I get annoyed at Tanky. She is fabulous and therefore can do anything in my book


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2009)

oh you mean de-raliing?

but i love de-railing! it is the meat and bones of all good threads.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Wtf!? My and Kenny got shit for having an irrelevant discussion a few pages back. Are we not real urbans? Do we not bleed?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

I met up with Stella the other day.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL - me and you, Stell - same brain.  But, er, I don't bleed....my exo skeleton simply reforms.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

My blood rots through hulls


*yawn* jesus am I still rdunk?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

It's been three days now...we all care about you.


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf!? My and Kenny got shit for having an irrelevant discussion a few pages back. Are we not real urbans? Do we not bleed?



not from me you didn't love. 

i love a good derail.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

foo said:


> not from me you didn't love.
> 
> i love a good derail.



O, it wasn't you? *updates database*

Anyway, I'm not going to derail this anymore. My dragging thread is for random nonsens. You should play on it sometime


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Rodrigo is completely anonymous.  If I was on a submarine with these people and something fucked up and we only had a limited amount of oxygen, Rodrigo would be the one I would shoot straight away to send a message to the others that I was in charge.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whatsit and Thingy went on about Glasto for a bit. I'm sorry - I am hungover too


whatsit and thingy? charming! 

hope your hangover stays with you all day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> whatsit and thingy? charming!
> 
> hope your hangover stays with you all day



I am so sorry  

I weep for the days when people were seriously going to invent a keyboard breathalyser thingy *weeps*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 22, 2009)

*offers paracetamol of peace*


----------



## clicker (Jun 22, 2009)

freddie does radiohead.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm developing a soft spot for halfwit

he's a bit of a knob, but quite a sincere and kind hearted chap.

he's a bit of a social retard bur his heart is in the right place. what you see is what you get


as for sree

I wanna beat this cunt down.

What a spoilt little bastard. he needs a good beating


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2009)

Halfwit had me onside nearly last night.  He's so fucking pathetic I was feeling sorry for him - I HATE IT WHEN HE DOES THAT!

And I'd not really seen Sree's act before last night.  He is a complete little turd!  All that beautiful friend on my face bullshit!  He's so passive aggressive! What a dick!


----------



## zit (Jun 22, 2009)

I like half-wit, which has come as a big surprise because I usually hate upper-class tory toffs.


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I'm developing a soft spot for halfwit
> 
> he's a bit of a knob, but quite a sincere and kind hearted chap.
> 
> he's a bit of a social retard bur his heart is in the right place. what you see is what you get



yeah.  that's it.  he's a lovely guy, just totally naive and not used to dealing with the big wide world.

I have a vision of him turning into the marquess of bath.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Rodrigo is completely anonymous.  If I was on a submarine with these people and something fucked up and we only had a limited amount of oxygen, Rodrigo would be the one I would shoot straight away to send a message to the others that I was in charge.



i dunno what it is about rodrigo, but i think i hate him.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to skin him and wear him.


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2009)

zit said:


> I like half-wit, which has come as a big surprise because I usually hate upper-class tory toffs.



me too -  he's just so hopeless isn't he. i knew a couple of blokes like him when i was at univeristy. so sheltered and precious-ised, they were totally clueless about everything, but very enthusiastic about most things. 

i hate Sree badly, i want to smack him and Marcus. and i agree dodge, my view of the ledge Rodrigo has changed.

i say all this - and i haven't even watched it for days


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2009)

i've not really been paying much attention, tbh. there's not really anyone grabbing me. 

saying that, though, i would like to inflict several layers of pain on sree.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Rodrigo is completely anonymous.  If I was on a submarine with these people and something fucked up and we only had a limited amount of oxygen, Rodrigo would be the one I would shoot straight away to send a message to the others that I was in charge.





I'd shoot Sree first

but it would just be for my own pleasure


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I want to skin him and wear him.



Would he fit??!?  Maybe if you were medically a dwarf.  



Are you medically a dwarf?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

I know a guy who made me a suit out of Tony Slattery.  I didn't fancy him or anything.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> *offers paracetamol of peace*


See!! How lovely is she ^  



PieEye said:


> He's so passive aggressive!


Definately. 



foo said:


> precious-ised,


You know how long it took me to read that word?!? First in my head then I had to try n say it out loud....took ages


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2009)

No cava tonight 

just some Strongbow


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, splendid, Bbbob!  

That's a Blackadder impression in text, by the way.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

If the next scene after this hippy shit was all of them being napalmed, I wouldn't be sorry.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2009)

This is really disturbing!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 22, 2009)

that was a real WTF moment


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Sree's only redeeming feature is saying "shake n bake" for me.  I love Talledega Knights, you see.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

and now we're back to the Marcus and Sree show.  Marcus is really getting on my tits because he seems to be starting every argument with Sree.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Gutted, Marcus.  

Incidentally, does anyone else in the world pronounce "Marcus" as "Marrrrrrrrrrcoooos" like that woman in Eldorado used to?  I still do pretty much whenever I meet anyone called Marcus; nobody has a clue any more.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone else get the impression Noireen is enjoying this?

Well done to whatshername too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

No, she's an angel.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2009)

i do, sometimes. 

i remember in the first epsiode of eldorado one character was wearing a wonderstuff t-shirt, same as one i had. black with the moon on the front in gold.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Fuck, dodgepot!  Thankyou!  I thought I was alone for 15 years or so now.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i do, sometimes.
> 
> i remember in the first epsiode of eldorado one character was wearing a wonderstuff t-shirt, same as one i had. black with the moon on the front in gold.



Bet that was Blair the blond lanky one with an attitude problem.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2009)

do you remember that baileys advert that marrcooos was in, where he came into a room with a huge bag of ice over his shoulder and tipped it all over the floor?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Bet that was Blair the blond lanky one with an attitude problem.



rings a bell


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2009)

I do say Marcus like that. But I wasn't sure why. Now I know.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah!  What was his name...something Bridgestock...he was in spooks for a bit, I think.

I remember Bunny and his trophy wife too and the doctor that sexually abused a corpse, or possibly I made that bit up.  But I'm fairly sure I didn't.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

No, I'm just thinking of Marcus Brigstock, aren't I?  Was it Jesse Birdsall or is he someone else?


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah!  What was his name...something Bridgestock...he was in spooks for a bit, I think.



Jesse Birdsall. 

*off to shoot myself now*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

We were talking about Eldorado at work today because my mate campaigned outside the BBC with 21 other people when they cancelled it.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

haha, I remember the Quantum Leap protests in America too.  THAT one, I was gutted about.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## paulhackett (Jun 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Incidentally, does anyone else in the world pronounce "Marcus" as "Marrrrrrrrrrcoooos" like that woman in Eldorado used to?



That woman? That woman!

The lovely Pilar you mean..

Marrrrrrrrrrcoooos riding naked on a horse would liven this up a tad.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, nice bikinini.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I remember Bunny and his trophy wife too and the doctor that sexually abused a corpse, or possibly I made that bit up.



or maybe you're just getting mixed up with some james herbert novel


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

"14 minutes later..." first lol of the series.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i do, sometimes.


I do too


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

Fucking hell, please never evict halfwit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

Aawww Siavash....


Someone rescue Halfwit!! He is about to be devoured by Angel!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2009)

Halfwit to win !!!


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2009)

Angel looks deranged. Omg they're kissing.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2009)

The John Lennon song disturbed me more than the kiss tbh.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

Kissing?!?!?! She's eating him!! 


Lol O&L


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

HE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE FUKN WOLVERINE!!!   


Wolverine is hot, ffs.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2009)

Angel looks like she's wrestling a camp bear.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2009)

"Who IS she? 
I don't want to lose my audience.
My fans."


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2009)

i didnt understand the last bit then? what was going on


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2009)

G|lad I'm not the only one. Totally


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah ok. It was Sree going off on one to Angel. She told him he'd be evicted if he kept crying about Noirin, and he went into a batshit monologue about not letting down his fans, his audience, etc etc...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 23, 2009)

I am facebook friends with Nikki Grahame.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I am facebook friends with Nikki Grahame.



Who is she?










*ugh*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 23, 2009)

Fan pic:






Apparently, she lives in Bristol...man, I just wish I knew someone who lived there who could give up their job and professionally stalk Nikki Grahame.


----------



## zit (Jun 23, 2009)

"Do you like Indian boys"? 

Sree is the funniest HM in years.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 23, 2009)

Angel was genius last night - I love the way she deals with Sree: "Don't cry"  and then walks off looking like he'd just done a fart.    The dancing and snogging were ace - Fuckwit was out totally weirded by her and just after she snogged him she walked off pulling a really kind of Russian _"so vat?" _face. I lol'd happily   She's ace and looks like a little boy in her pants which is a joy after all the other posy bints you get in there.

Fuckwit is kind of winning me over a bit - at least he's interesting to watch


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 23, 2009)

zit said:


> "Do you like Indian boys"?
> 
> Sree is the funniest HM in years.



Why was that funny? He's a twat.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought so too.  He was trying to do another one of his "jokes" by pretending that he was interested in Charlie, who just looked baffled to be fair.  Sree is well immature.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I am facebook friends with Nikki Grahame.



My ex was in the same facility as her during her anorexia period, she couldn't stand the attention-seeking muppet.

I'm sure she's lovely now mind


----------



## Pieface (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, I bet she's really mellowed after all the attention


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Angel was genius last night - I love the way she deals with Sree: "Don't cry"  and then walks off looking like he'd just done a fart.    The dancing and snogging were ace - Fuckwit was out totally weirded by her and just after she snogged him she walked off pulling a really kind of Russian _"so vat?" _face. I lol'd happily   She's ace and looks like a little boy in her pants which is a joy after all the other posy bints you get in there.
> 
> Fuckwit is kind of winning me over a bit - at least he's interesting to watch




That's an excellent post thank you. Makes up for me missing the actual show 

_So vat?_


----------



## zit (Jun 23, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Why was that funny? He's a twat.



Yep, he is a twat and much more besides.  He's funny because of the way he winds up the HM's (and many of the viewers).  Charlie's two lonely brain cells didn't know what to make of Sree last night, it was his reaction I found funny.

Sree, if not booted out too soon, is going to be a BB legend, you'll see.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't caught up for a bit, so I'm sure someone else has already said this, but I'm just watching last nights BB and as much as I hate Kris, his 'I don't _think so_, lollipops...' when Angel was kissing Halfwit - amongst all the confused/flabberghasted faces - made me fucking LOL


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 24, 2009)

blimey this thread's gone quiet!

Two shows tonight according to Davina via Twitter, first at 9.00 is the highlights, then there's Ugly Betty, then the second BB show has live nominations


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread makes very little sense if you're not reading it whilst watching BB.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Two shows tonight according to Davina via Twitter, first at 9.00 is the highlights, then there's Ugly Betty, then the second BB show has live nominations


UGLY BETTY!!


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

I really, really like the Scottish bird.


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow. Freddy. Wow. What a guy.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 24, 2009)

omfg poor deluded Halfwit. I was cringing so much when he was in the diary room blathering on about how much Angel fancied him


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2009)

Siavash looks quite pretty as a king.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2009)

Me too Pip. She's lovely but has spunk! And that accent is getting stronger n stronger, love it


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Siavash looks quite pretty as a king.



Doesn't he?!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 24, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Siavash looks quite pretty as a king.



Yes. Yes he does.


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

What did Sree lie about (or not)?


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

This is like jury service all over again. The barristers were quite shit tbf.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2009)

An ok show, I particularly enjoyed Sophie's re-enactment of ye olde minesweeping. Also Angel's attempt to use saliva as a musical instrument and Freddie's monumental delusion (yeah, I'm scared she really fancies me, lol).

The live nomination seems absolutely pointless, and they look set to lose Sree as a result of Marcus' immunity. I figure they were hoping to protect Freddie with this task, but Siavash fucked it up by picking Marcus.
Luckily Sree has dyed his hair ginger in a last-ditch bid for popularity, so he should be ok. Everyone loves Sree.


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> An ok show, I particularly enjoyed Sophie's re-enactment of ye olde minesweeping. Also Angel's attempt to use saliva as a musical instrument and Freddie's monumental delusion (yeah, I'm scared she really fancies me, lol).
> 
> The live nomination seems absolutely pointless, and they look set to lose Sree as a result of Marcus' immunity. I figure they were hoping to protect Freddie with this task, but Siavash fucked it up by picking Marcus.
> Luckily Sree has dyed his hair ginger in a last-ditch bid for popularity, so he should be ok. Everyone loves Sree.



Because the only thing the British public love more than Sree, is ginger people 

(note to Tanky, I love ginger people k, I'm not the British public)


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 24, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Also Angel's attempt to use saliva as a musical instrument


What in god's name was that about? Really not a good look at all.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm starting to really hate Davina, especially the way she pauses for effect after her crap crap jokes.

Angel has criticised the way the girls look, and they have turned on that forehead shaving lassie like a pack of Dogfaces


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2009)

Angel is a bizarre little creature isn't she?  Fascinating....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2009)

Angel and Freddie up, amazing scenes. 
Sree really dodged a bullet there, although the block voting helped.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2009)

Grr. Bloody HATE SREE. 
Angel and Freddie are the most entertaining ones!

Useless result.


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> An ok show, I particularly enjoyed Sophie's re-enactment of ye olde minesweeping. Also Angel's attempt to use saliva as a musical instrument and Freddie's monumental delusion (yeah, I'm scared she really fancies me, lol).
> 
> The live nomination seems absolutely pointless, and they look set to lose Sree as a result of Marcus' immunity. I figure they were hoping to protect Freddie with this task, but Siavash fucked it up by picking Marcus.
> Luckily Sree has dyed his hair ginger in a last-ditch bid for popularity, so he should be ok. *Everyone loves Sree.*



do they? 

what's happened with Angel and Noreen's love then?


----------



## zit (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm chuffed to bits we're going to be treated to at least one more week of Sree-mania!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 25, 2009)

Angel's really been pissing folk off hasn't she?  Wonder what she's up to... if anything.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Ugh Sree's _hair_ *belms*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Anything happen?  I got pretty fucked last night and I don't know if I watched BB or not.  I think Sree's hair is orange - is this the real world or is this just fantasy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

It sort of matches his face, or makes his actual face look orange. It's very odd and you won't like it except to point and laugh at.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I feel like complete shit, Stella.  

Oh, wait, I do remember it a bit because Freddy made absolutely no effort to take being nominated in his stride at all, did he?  That was fairly funny.  It's a good thing BB is on at 10 these days, really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

I missed most of it. I just saw Wolverine saying 'Nah mate you did nuffin to deserve being nominated this week. You went to bed at the same time as everyone else and everything' then Sree came in and I *belmed* while he looked at himself in the mirror.


Take some ibroprofen with Lucozade


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2009)

Sree's hair is back to normal now. It was a one-off treat for his fans.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson is _what_?!?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Sree's hair is back to normal now. It was a one-off treat for his fans.



Lol they let him have some black hair-dye?1

Have they told the HM that MJ is BB? Who cried?


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Michael Jackson is _what_?!?!



a paedo


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

No.  He has a laedophile.  What I mean is that he was the King of Paeding.  Which must really stick in Jonathon King's craw.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace May MJ finaly find peace. God bless his soul. Sad day.I feel bad being excited about meeting Gordon Brown later...

Will Gordon Brown literally meet anybody who still wants to meet him?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 26, 2009)

can you imagine being in the house and _not knowing_ that the King Of Pop is dead? I mean how much of a shock will that be when they come out??!!?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

A bit of one!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 26, 2009)

lol!:!@~!:!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2009)

I remember the one interesting bit in last night's show now:

Apropos of nothing, we suddenly switched to the bathroom.
Voiceover: "Marcus is in the shower, cleaning himself with a pan scourer"

He was too, one of those green ones. No explanation given. And then we switched back to the others.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I remember the one interesting bit in last night's show now:
> 
> Apropos of nothing, we suddenly switched to the bathroom.
> Voiceover: "Marcus is in the shower, cleaning himself with a pan scourer"
> ...





A green and yellow sponge type one or one of those little nests of plastic string-type things?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

They must be good for exfoliation though, right?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)

My parents told me more about Sree last week but I've forgotten what it was.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

FFS!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)

I've just remembered what it was.  Actually, it was a bit personal, which is why I never said anything about it at the time.  You don't know who's reading this shit.  

Sorry for the tease.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I now believe with all my heart and soul that Sree has swung with Kabbes' parents.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I now believe with all my heart and soul that Sree has swung with Kabbes' parents.


I think that I'm OK with you believing that.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

"Mrs Kabbes, you are good friend to me, right?"


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A green and yellow sponge type one or one of those little nests of plastic string-type things?




One of those coarse green ones.

Then he gave it to Sree to wash the dishes with.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

"I love you in your face, you know?"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

"Mr Kabbes, I think you so wonderful, you know that?  Like a flower with penis"


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)

I can tell you that my Dad had to have so many talks with him about the way that he spoke to women that my mum would only have to threaten Sree that she would go get my Dad for him to shriek, "No more talks!  No more talks!  I will behave!"

And then he would behave.  For a few hours or so.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

A bit like the Fritzl set up then?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)

Come to think of it, I'm not sure that I've pointed out that my parents own a dance company and they know Sree because he attends their events.  I'm pretty sure that this is vital knowledge to understand anything I'm talking about.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

It's hilarious knowledge that can be exploited for lols in the future, mate - that is the important thing.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope Angel does a moonwalk out of the house tonight like she did on the way in, it'd be fucking great.

*stunned silence*

"Vat? Vat?"


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> A bit like the Fritzl set up then?



That would be an _excellent_ addition to the BB House. A secret Fritzl door...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I can tell you that my Dad had to have so many talks with him about the way that he spoke to women that my mum would only have to threaten Sree that she would go get my Dad for him to shriek, "No more talks!  No more talks!  I will behave!"
> 
> And then he would behave.  For a few hours or so.



That's beautiful 



Orangesanlemons said:


> I hope Angel does a moonwalk out of the house tonight like she did on the way in, it'd be fucking great.
> 
> *stunned silence*
> 
> "Vat? Vat?"



_So vat?_


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I should've been able to come up with something by now.  Drink is killing me.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have happily never watched this one and dont know who any of the constants are.  

Rendering this post pointless, but still.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I have happily never watched this one and dont know who any of the constants are.
> 
> Rendering this post pointless, but still.



Constants? Careful now, you don't want to go misutilising mathmatical terms and upsetting the Kabbes


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2009)

Quite right.  They're not constants, they're variables.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Tar owned. Shame he won't be back in this thread until late-July to tell us how awful it all is


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Tar whut?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 26, 2009)

how could i know how awful it is without watching it?


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Tar whut?



Yeah I got "owned" at some point.  I wasn't sure where or when so i didn't really want to bring it up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

No beefs


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I have happily never watched this one and dont know who any of the constants are.
> 
> Rendering this post pointless, but still.



That's a brilliant post even without the typo imo.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Stella said knock you out!


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh I get it now - i said constants instead of contestants.  ffs!


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No beefs



Its cool homie.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

We could have a party to celebrate the quashing of the beef?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Its cool homie.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

*puts on "I want you back" by the Jackson 5 and we all cry and dance.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

What the flicking shit is Marcus on!?!
Men can smell when a woman hasn't had "it" for a while n needs a good seeing to apparently.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What the flicking shit is Marcus on!?!
> Men can smell when a woman hasn't had "it" for a while n needs a good seeing to apparently.




didn't you know about that?  It's the last male secret.

Freddie has really impressed me tonight. 

"yes, you're entitled to your opinions, but they don't follow from what you said"


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2009)

and tobyjug has really let herself down.  We're seeing the real tobyjug now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Who got evicted? Wtf is going on in this thread? Is everyone still moonwalking at Liverpool St? Wtff?!


----------



## Pip (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who got evicted? Wtf is going on in this thread? Is everyone still moonwalking at Liverpool St? Wtff?!



It's not got that far yet! It's blatantly going to be Angel though, which is a pity because Halfwit's proper been pissing me off. 

As for the thread, I knew the amateurs couldn't hack the slog


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2009)

Angel evicted with 81% of the vote. Nice outfit.

This game is Freddie's to lose at the moment, Angel was seen as a potential winner a few weeks ago.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I love angel a little bit.


----------



## Pip (Jun 26, 2009)

She's very attractive. When she's not doing stupid ghost-with-piles walks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

He's gonna be second MARK MY WORD HERE NOW


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2009)

Pip said:


> She's very attractive. When she's not doing stupid ghost-with-piles walks.



I didn't really mean in a sexy way.  I mean in a I think she's absolutely great way.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He's gonna be second MARK MY WORD HERE NOW




who's gonna win? don't tell me it's noirin.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

NO GIRLS SMILE after 8pm OK!?!??! 

Bonkers rofl. 



tommers said:


> didn't you know about that?  It's the last male secret.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 26, 2009)

I can not fucking believe it! Just flicked over to channel four and saw someone I know getting evicted on big brother. Mad as fuck.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I can not fucking believe it! Just flicked over to channel four and saw someone I know getting evicted on big brother. Mad as fuck.



brilliant.

tell us more.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

You know Angel??? 
Is it an act or is she really that touched


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I can not fucking believe it! Just flicked over to channel four and saw someone I know getting evicted on big brother. Mad as fuck.



Story!


----------



## Relahni (Jun 26, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> You know Angel???
> Is it an act or is she really that touched



Yeah she is that touched. She sent me an email a couple of months ago with her in a mashed up pop video. It was so bad.

I used to train in the same boxing gym in Herne hill. Nuts.

She looked sad on tv but she looked like that irl. I bet she pissed a few people off right?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2009)

Blimey 
Yes she did a little, not loads though.


----------



## zit (Jun 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> She's very attractive. When she's not doing stupid ghost-with-piles walks.



Or when she's naked.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 27, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Blimey
> Yes she did a little, not loads though.



She's alright imo.  Although she did take the piss out of me for being a bit fat...

She upset a few folk in the gym.  

Funny to see her on the telly.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha - that is brilliant, and shame it only surfaced now - they would have loved that on Little Brother.

Whats with that 1.99 puppet?


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2009)

Relahni said:


> She's alright imo.  Although she did take the piss out of me for being a bit fat...



she was probably just trying to get you to train.


----------



## Pip (Jun 27, 2009)

zit said:


> Or when she's naked.





I dunno, she has a certain je ne sais quoi


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Has Maxwell been kicked out yet?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Although she did take the piss out of me for being a bit fat...



LOL! 

She's in love with you! 


Has anyone noticed the way Sophie randomly misses out a few vital consanants here and there and just kinds of slurs a sentence together? It's really odd....like she's so fucking dim that she literally can't remember how to talk sometimes.  

Also how her voice goes up and down in the same way that a boys does when his voice is breaking. 

And wtf is happening with her hair? It's taking over!


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2009)

Angel says she was on drugs, got divorced and attempted suicide and was a professional BMXer.

Or is she a pathalogical liar?

She mentioned nothing of this in the house.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 27, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha - that is brilliant, and shame it only surfaced now - they would have loved that on Little Brother.
> 
> Whats with that 1.99 puppet?



She sent me another one but I deleted the email.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to smash a glass in Sree's face.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2009)

He fails as a chef.

e2a: Marcus keeps going on about people having game plans, but he doesn't shut up about them? I think the games in his mind the most.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2009)

Bblb 

he maybe a cunt, but mr lamb has me laughing every sunday


----------



## Pip (Jun 28, 2009)

Halfwit needs to worry about his own self rather than dissect everybody else's behaviour.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2009)

He needs to be told......"know yourself little girl" !


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2009)

Gess wott!

I found out today that my sisters fionces sister apparently went to the same college with Sree and she had a couple arguments with him!

Yea I feel special


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow - Sree knows _everybody!!!_  


Fucking hell, poor Noirin....first Sree, then Marcus and in last nights Halfwit said he could definitely see Noirin and himself fancying each other (he's fucking deluded, that one  ). 

Despite the bunch of sad deluded fucking losers all somehow claiming that it's her fault in some way (which in their own minds apparently justifies their becoming enraged and unpleasant when they finally realise that she's not head over heels in love with them  )....the poor woman has done fuck all to encourage any of it, except to be nice (without being _over_ nice in the slightest) and beautiful. Silly cunts.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes exactly. The poor woman! Although I guess it must happen constantly outside the house too? So must be, sadly, used to it.

I also assume she must be more attractive in the flesh, because, while she's very pretty, I don't really see why SO many of them are declaring 'love' for her straight away, rather than just fancying her.
Weird.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2009)

It IS weird eh! There appears to be a constant, steady stream of fools ready to take over the place at the front of 'creepy, deluded stalkery types' queue!

It must be fucking exhausting for her though!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 29, 2009)

Freddie and Sree are nominated this week, so say farewell to Sree.

Another big character goes on friday.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yayyyyyyy.


----------



## Pip (Jun 30, 2009)

It must be hell living with those idiots.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

Noirin is a bit of a dick though and that fucking David Drent Wolverine fucker is a disgusting old cunt!


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

Also I really quite fancy Dogface.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Also I really quite fancy Dogface.



She does have lovely breasts 

Im liking Sree more each week, hope he stays in.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

rover07 said:


> She does have lovely breasts
> 
> Im liking Sree more each week, hope he stays in.



That's the thing I don't like her tits, I think she is really pretty.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish she would wear less make-up, its hard to tell under all that slap. 

Karly and to a lesser extent Noirin are obsessed with putting on loads... boredom maybe?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2009)

Is Dog Face the one with the fake boobies? Or do both the blondes have them.

Noreen, as I shall call her rather annoyingly, seemed quite nice at first, but she now seems like kind of a cow.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 30, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Is Dog Face the one with the fake boobies? Or do both the blondes have them.
> 
> Noreen, as I shall call her rather annoyingly, seemed quite nice at first, but she now seems like kind of a cow.



Dogface has fake boobs, shame really...you'd think Big Brother could find a 19 year old with real tits.

Yeah Noreen is a bit arsey, dont like her at all.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2009)

Bloody hell, 19 and already has a breast enlargement?
That's kind of sick.

Now I think about it, aren't Noreen's fake too?

Yikes. I don't know anyone who's had plastic surgery in real life. Just tarts on the telly.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Bloody hell, 19 and already has a breast enlargement?
> That's kind of sick.
> 
> Now I think about it, aren't Noreen's fake too?
> ...



Apparently Dogface only got them cos they were massive but unbalanced or something so she got them to even them out, don't think she got them just to have bigger tits.


----------



## Pip (Jun 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Apparently Dogface only got them cos they were massive but unbalanced or something so she got them to even them out, don't think she got them just to have bigger tits.



That's not what she said in her audition tape.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> That's not what she said in her audition tape.



Leave my BB bb alone!


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Freddie and Sree are nominated this week, so say farewell to Sree.



Is this true or are you guessing? I know you're close to the whole thing with your work but do you know for sure freddie and sree are up this week?

Fwiw I'm liking freddie more and more as time goes on but apart from his obvious dickish qualities I liked him as a character from the start. One of the more interesting housemates IMO whereas Chris is boring as fuck but will probably stay in til the end cos of his looks and the fact that he doesn't seem to be getting up anyone's nose except DF's cos of his ambivalence towards her. 

I missed it last night tho so if there's more news on the 'Chrogface' front can someone fill me in pls?


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2009)

i've gone right off Noirin.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> She's very attractive. When she's not doing stupid ghost-with-piles walks.



Angel's very attractive??!! I wouldn't go that far personally. She's got average looks facially IMO but her body is that of a race trained whippet with tits and a hairy minge - nasty!


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

foo said:


> i've gone right off Noirin.



Me too although I was never really liking her. Sree's brought out the worst in her but the attention from the other housemates has gone right to her head and she seems to think she's mother superior or something. Marcus's fawning all over her was nauseating to watch but he seems to have calmed it down. The guy's still a massive letch tho, what is it with him and his 'it's ok for me to ask to see your tits and arse and stare at them all the time cos I'm, like, a bloke innit'? Fucking village idiot - that was art imitating real life right there.


----------



## zit (Jun 30, 2009)

rover07 said:


> I wish she would wear less make-up, its hard to tell under all that slap.
> 
> Karly and to a lesser extent Noirin are obsessed with putting on loads... boredom maybe?



I believe Karly has semi-permanent make-up on, which lasts up to 6 weeks, from what I've read elsewhere.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2009)

I like Karly


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I like Karly



hideous creature!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2009)

Two ppl who think differently! Wow!


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Two ppl who think differently! Wow!



that accent though and the bitch face.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2009)

I LOVE her accent! Makes me smile  And I think she has a cute face too. I've not followed it 100% so hope she hasn't turned all nasty or anything. I don't think so....


----------



## zit (Jun 30, 2009)

I like Karly, but may be that's because I'd like to jump her bones.  Her accent's great too.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 30, 2009)

The boring bastards are picking off the interesting ones, one by one. Though it ever was thus.


----------



## Pip (Jun 30, 2009)

foo said:


> i've gone right off Noirin.



Me too, although it can't be easy on the poor cow 



redsnapper said:


> Angel's very attractive??!! I wouldn't go that far personally. She's got average looks facially IMO but her body is that of a race trained whippet with tits and a *hairy minge - nasty!*



Heaven forfend.
I like her face, and her nuttiness and accent compliment it very well.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> Heaven forfend.



Lol yeah that was a bit of a shite observation wasn't it  it just stuck in my mind the time when she went skinny dipping and her bush seemed to be fro'ing out at a right angle to her crotch. It reminded me of the hair on one of those trolls you get on the end of pencils


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2009)

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Sree: 1.03
Freddie: 23.0

Sree's odds are only 1.03 because of the risk that he may walk out tbh: we're looking at a 90% landslide here.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahhaha I'm so pleased it's freddie versus sree as freddie predicted it would be or rather he said he hoped it would be. Sree's going for sure thank fuck, I would have twatted the prick by now especially the way he was behaving in last nights show towards siavash when siavash clearly beat him twice in the race for beer. 

What an utter knob-end sreeek is - _he _should have been christened halfwit not freddie although hearing about freddie bragging about the staff he's got working for him while he's in the house an shit like that was a black mark against him in my book. He really isn't liked in the house at all is he (freddie) apart from by siavash. 

I think we're gonna see chris getting nominated more pretty soon - he's boring as fuck and the way him and charlie (or 'charl' as chris likes to call him - that gets right on my wick as well) tried to rip the house off for booze in last nights show was bang out of order. I mean what we're they gonna do with it all, were the two of them just gonna get mashed on their own and sit in a corner together sucking each other off or what?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello. I don't watch big brother as i think it's utter pants (sorry), but I've been sent priority tickets for this Friday's eviction. If anyone would like these, please PM me


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

Bollocks I'm coming down to London for a week soon and would have gone for those......although on second thoughts wtf am I on about


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to the Celeb BB final night thing and it was _awful_. The crowd is fucking bizarre. Full of nasty sniggering racists and homophobes. Even after all these years I don't understand how/why the votes go the way they do and being there confused me even further.

I might have enjoyed it more if I'd gone to stand amongst the middle class people but tbh my feet had turned into blocks of ice and I couldn't move. 

So it's probably 'better' in this weather.


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2009)

how would you know the middle class people? (or was that a joke?).

i tried to watch this last night, and failed. god, are this lot BORING!! 

i still quite like hairyman but even he seemed a dullard last night.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm trying to persuade my parents that they should try to get on the eviction show as friends of Sree, but they seem reluctant for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

foo said:


> i still quite like hairyman but even he seemed a dullard last night.



Siavash or Marcus/Wolverine?


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2009)

not Marcus, ew! he's a total wanker. 

where-as Siavash is a dude.  well usually..


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree, the Vashman's a top geeza


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

foo said:


> how would you know the middle class people? (or was that a joke?).
> 
> i tried to watch this last night, and failed. god, are this lot BORING!!
> 
> i still quite like hairyman but even he seemed a dullard last night.



Half joking. I meant the well brought up people like myself who don't tend to shout 'batty boy!' at ex-members of A1.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 1, 2009)

pennimania posting

Having not seen it for a week caught a snip last night.

Siavash's nominations - he is the best - he's cottoned on to how vile Kris is. 

My daughter says those riotous curls are a perm -  anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 1, 2009)

It transpires that I fancy Shiavash quite a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

Tell me about his noms? I have been busy in eves and not watching.

You do the _best _episode synopses PieEye


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> It transpires that I fancy Shiavash quite a bit.


Sometimes I fancy him too. I like him all the time though.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't see it   I just decided the other day that I like his style - he just watches people.  He is like a cat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

Pigtailed cat


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Half joking. I meant the well brought up people like myself who don't tend to shout 'batty boy!' at ex-members of A1.



the middle class people were whispering similar to each other in hushed tones whilst clapping politely? 

or aren't middle class people ever homophobic?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

foo said:


> the middle class people were whispering similar to each other in hushed tones whilst clapping politely?
> 
> or aren't middle class people ever homophobic?



No, never!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> It transpires that I fancy Shiavash quite a bit.


me too, I liked him as soon as he went in, but was worried that he'd turn out to be a tosser, but no! he's lovely


----------



## Pip (Jul 1, 2009)

Well _look_ who it is!

Conversely, I hated him when he went in (some of you may remember my Siavash is gash joke - one of urban's finest comedy moments) but now I hope he wins.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 1, 2009)

Pip said:


> Well _look_ who it is!


who


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pigtailed cat



NEVER thought I'd say this about a guy but......he suits pigtails!


----------



## Pip (Jul 1, 2009)

All I'm saying is this thread won't forget people who just _swanned off_ to Glastonbury without even a thought for BB gossip.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> It transpires that I fancy Shiavash quite a bit.



Yeah, me too.  His beard things are fucking brill!  I feel really bad about my persecuting Stella earlier on in the thread.  

Marcus creeps closer to going every week - PLEASE get rid of him!


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I didn't see it   I just decided the other day that I like his style - he just watches people.  He is like a cat.



he's got the cutest naughtiest grin too.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> It transpires that I fancy Shiavash quite a bit.



he's pretty hot isn't he


----------



## Pieface (Jul 1, 2009)

I love his never ending array of creative beard and hairstyles and how he had a bath with Sree.  He's super cool.


----------



## zit (Jul 1, 2009)

Siavash is spectacularly cool.  In fact, I think I have a man crush on him.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 1, 2009)

Pip said:


> All I'm saying is this thread won't forget people who just _swanned off_ to Glastonbury without even a thought for BB gossip.



but you'll forgive us eh? 

and I did have some text catch ups from mr mania who doesn't even care but knows I do


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2009)

OOooooooo Karlys got a bit of a voice on 'er!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2009)

Freddy seriously is annoying.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 1, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> OOooooooo Karlys got a bit of a voice on 'er!



yeah. good singing, karly.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> OOooooooo Karlys got a bit of a voice on 'er!



I thought she was quite sexy there. Apart from the fatsuit, obv. 

In other news, Kris is possibly the most punchable HM since Maxwell BB6.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I've been touting Kris's punchability for ages now, if you look back over the thread.  That's my influence over the thread making you say that.  I'm in all of your minds and, seriously, some of you are _disgusting_.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2009)

Why the fuck would anyone in their right mind want to "look back over this thread"?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2009)

I dunno...why would anybody want to kill that bloke?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2009)

What bloke?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 1, 2009)

Chris is the worst kind of housemate - arrogant and bullying whilst being entirely boring.

Him and Charlie think they pay the rent on that house


----------



## Pieface (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder what it's like being inside Sree's skull...


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2009)

Siavash is the nicest and funniest.

And to think I took him for a total prick on the first night.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I wonder what it's like being inside Sree's skull...



*shudder*


----------



## clicker (Jul 1, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I wonder what it's like being inside Sree's skull...




Lonely.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Chris is the worst kind of housemate - arrogant and bullying whilst being entirely boring.



Isn't he just and the sad thing is he'll most likely be in til the death if not win it.

After Freddie's performance last night I'm wondering if it might be he who gets kicked out on friday. I hope not.

Funniest bit last night was sree getting woken up by the phone at 4.30am trying to get his fucking ridiculous hat on and then trying to remember the order and failing in an epic fashion 

I was thinking last night just how much thought and preparation goes into those tasks. Who thinks them up and designs them? Presumably a professional company that specialises in that sort of thing or is it just the producers and staff at Endemol? Orangesandlemons? No, I don't mean is it you I mean do you know?


----------



## foo (Jul 2, 2009)

what did freddie do last night?

i think it's great that people find Siavash sexier than the poster boy with the crap hair.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

foo said:


> what did freddie do last night?


Behaved like a bit of a prick basically. Him, Rod and Karly screwed up their task and Freddie kept whinging on about how it 'wasn't his fault'. His actual words were 'I'm 200 million percent sure that wasn't my fault' 

Prior to the task he was also being a knob with Rod and Karly who wanted to get some practice but Freddie insisted they should keep listening to the recording of the song before practicing and he was clearly in the wrong and showed himself up as a bit of a stubborn contol freak.

Ater he was nominated he buggered off into a shed or some room off the garden on his own and subtitles revealed what he was saying to himself. He said something like, 'Yes!' (as in he was glad he was up against Sree this week) then he said 'This'll shit things up.....the fuckers!" 

I still think he'll stay but Sree is _absolutely convinced_ he will be the one who stays as his discusion with BB in the diary room revealed


----------



## foo (Jul 2, 2009)

ok cheers snapper 

i think freddie will stay in over sree. funny how we call freddie by his name yet i have no idea what dogface's real name is..


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

LOl it's Sophie. Funnily enough someone last week said to me 'isn't it weird how everyone in the house calls Freddie, Halfwit but calls Dogface, Sophie'! 

To Kris though she's 'Soph' - awwr. Wanker!


----------



## foo (Jul 2, 2009)

oh right

'foo gets things totally arse about face' shocker


----------



## Me76 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just catching up online and am in the office almost wetting my pants at Siavash in the diary room in his barrel!!!


----------



## Pip (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm really hoping BB showing Freddie making a prick of himself this week means Sree stays in. People need to learn the difference between liking someone and feeling sorry for them. Only in Freddie's case though. In Sree's case they need to learn forcing yourself to endure cringeing to the point of self harm is actually valid entertainment.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Just catching up online and am in the office almost wetting my pants at Siavash in the diary room in his barrel!!!



That was SO fuckn funny  also shows he has a good sense of humour.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm really hoping BB showing Freddie making a prick of himself this week means Sree stays in. People need to learn the difference between liking someone and feeling sorry for them. Only in Freddie's case though. In Sree's case they need to learn forcing yourself to endure cringeing to the point of self harm is actually valid entertainment.



You hit Grace Dent quality there Pip


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Behaved like a bit of a prick basically. Him, Rod and Karly screwed up their task and Freddie kept whinging on about how it 'wasn't his fault'. His actual words were 'I'm 200 million percent sure that wasn't my fault'



And he did air quote marks with his hands, just to top it off!
Bless him.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 2, 2009)

zoooo said:


> And he did air quote marks with his hands, just to top it off!
> Bless him.



Hahhahah yes he did didn't he. I fuckin love that guy though... in an armchair kinda way


----------



## Looby (Jul 2, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Just catching up online and am in the office almost wetting my pants at Siavash in the diary room in his barrel!!!




I watched it this morning and Magic Sam got really annoyed because he was trying to sleep and I couldn't stop laughing. 

Freddie is getting on my tits big time but I still feel a bit sorry for him. Kris and Lisa can't wait to have a go whenever they can. Charlie seems very sweet.


----------



## Looby (Jul 2, 2009)

Sree is never going to get this right.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Freddie is getting on my tits big time but I still feel a bit sorry for him. Kris and Lisa can't wait to have a go whenever they can. Charlie seems very sweet.


I almost turned over last night, the Freddie versus the house arguing was getting too much but while I did think Freddie was taking it too far at times the HM's who don't like him were being really nasty fuckers. Karly redeemed herself in my eyes by what she said in the diary room at the end of the show and I was glad to hear Freddie being so cool about it in the DR as well. As soon as the show ended I voted for Sree to leave  

Kris and Lisa are proper c*nts afaic.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope Freddie goes tonight, im sick of him whinging on about gameplans. Lisa was right, he's paranoid.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2009)

What happened last night?  

BTW - Glyn from BB8 is currently studying Spanish in Cardiff and says that his dream is to open a Welsh language school in Spain.  Good luck with that, Glyn.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

Karly finally snapped at Freddie. He used his usual quiet, patronising (not sure he realises how this comes across. . ) tone which didn't help. He then blamed most everything on Lisa saying she had this game plan. Lisa said she wasn't getting into it and encouraged others to ignore his whinging Cos she said he was just trying to wind ppl up which left him trying to make himself heard and most ppl walking off. I wouldve had to walk off to but it's quite sad seeing someone trying to communicate and no one interested. 

Karly and Sophie checked rules with BB before they all tucked into the icecream. They were so excited. It was cute. 
Siavash was hilarious in his outfit yet again and was also one of the very few to sit with Freddie and pretend to listen while he whined. He is so lovely. (Siavash obv.)


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh and Rodders and Charlie had a play fight but Charlie (being the big oversized puppy he is) got a bit boisterous and rough at one point which made Rodders cross. Apologies were given and opefully they're pals again. Aaww. 

Btw. . Ignore spelling mistakes. On iPhone in work and can't be arsed to edit!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Hope Freddie goes tonight, im sick of him whinging on about gameplans. Lisa was right, he's paranoid.



And he was right about Lisa, she does have a gameplan so why she keeps denying it is beyond me (well no it isn't it's obvious why). They were all accusing him of having a gameplan that's why he kept going on about it. Doesn't every housemate employ one strategy or another at some point though? I don't understand what's so bad about having a game plan, it is a game afterall innit?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

caught a couple of minutes of live feed last night and the fredster, lisa, kwis and siavash were all playing footie together seemingly q peaceably. I'm sure if and when he just shuts up and gets on with it they don't mind him too much, and that there is some editing (on account of the general dullness of watching people sunbathe and bitch).


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

I was thinking exactly that too redsnapper. It's a GAME. I think everyone who goes in has some kinda plan. Nothing wrong with that IMO. .


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers, Strumpet.  You're lovely, you are


----------



## Pieface (Jul 3, 2009)

This will really shit things up......the FUCKERS....


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2009)

Eh?  

I am very hungover, please be kind but what are you talking about Pieeye?  That makes it seem like pieeeeeeeeeeey!  Which is fun to say.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

I have my moments Ken 

yeh I was wondering what he was doing when he said that tbh PieEye. I thought he was in the loo 
:


----------



## Pieface (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm being Freddie with a game plan Keeeeeeeeenie.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2009)

Is that something Freddy said then?

E2A - ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I just decided the other day that I like his style - he just watches people.  He is like a cat.



Yes! He IS like a cat!!!   

Siavash is the only one I like.

I pissed myself when he was in the diary room trying to sit down in his barrel outfit the other night.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I was thinking exactly that too redsnapper. It's a GAME. I think everyone who goes in has some kinda plan. Nothing wrong with that IMO. .



Ahh good I'm glad I'm not the only one who fails to see why playing the game is wrong. I guess it all goes back to 'nasty nick' and the spectacular mess he made of his gameplan


----------



## foo (Jul 3, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes! He IS like a cat!!!
> 
> Siavash is the only one I like.
> 
> I pissed myself when he was in the diary room trying to sit down in his barrel outfit the other night.



i only just saw that - totally brilliant. he's got to win! 

i thought you liked Noirin sheo.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't _hate_ her like most of the others  but I don't think she's fantastic either - although I don't think she's been big headed at all about the bloke stuff (haven't seen yesterdays yet though).... I think she's been as patient as you could, but that it must also just get very boring dealing with that sort of shit over and over again  (and I have known a couple of beautiful women who've suffered the same stuff, in the same constant manner, without inviting it at all). 

I also think that being forced into a position where you're having to repeatedly snub the affections of a number of men you've shown no interest in other than being friendly towards them, but who will NOT give up.....with lots of people watching too, in this case....will inevitably cast you as one big, vain bastard  whether it's true, or not, iykwim.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

whoa wolverine..


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

STOP CALLING HIM WOLVERINE!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

sorry.. i wasn't sure what to call him after that? fat francis rossi?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

I like that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Ugh isn't he disgusting?


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 3, 2009)

I sense Marus doesn't like Sree much.

Actually Marcus has just gone up in my estimation. Him in the diary room is the most entertaining couple of minutes I've seen so far.


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

I just distractedly left a comment about Freddy somewhere on urban and I don't know where


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

It's BOLLOCKS!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> I just distractedly left a comment about Freddy somewhere on urban and I don't know where



Not in the sad fire thread?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

'you need to grow a pair and get that little fucker in here'..


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got a bit of sympathy for Marcus here actually.


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not in the sad fire thread?



I looked there


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

Davina's an unfunny twat.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 3, 2009)

Bugger, I missed the argument but caught the Marcus aftermath in the diary room.

So, was he racist or threatening or anything?
Was Sree worse?


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2009)

Lisa is really pissing me off with her nasty digs at halfwit.
Yeah the guy is anoying, but she is out to break him, then on the flip side she's all protective of Shree in a hypocritical way.
Cant wait to see the bitch leave.
Halfwit has to go tonight to leave the Marcus/Shree fight to continue..... this will be Lisa's downfall


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

Addy! Ello 

Yeh I want Halfwit to go. He makes me want to punch the screen   I want Sree to stay to annoy Marcus more and sometimes he makes me chuckle. Total prat though. Marcus is a cock. 
I quite like Lisa still although she seems blind to any reason when Halfwit breathes. When she had a go at him not to get involved in the garden with marcus and Sree it wasn't fair cos Noirin said something before him and she didn't pick her up on it. I think I can understand how much he has got to her though. It's Halfwit, afterall. ... .(not saying it's right).


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooh I think Karly was wearing the same leggings I've got. That girl just gets better and better.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2009)

why cant they keep one fucking format, and one fucking time slot?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> I just distractedly left a comment about Freddy somewhere on urban and I don't know where


Just saw it.....wanky perv thread.


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2009)

Boring Rodrego is looking like the favorite to win ATM 
The geordie fella was looking good for a winner, but he doesnt think when he does shit and the public will see him as a silly schoolboy who needs to grow up.
Halfwit is like an educated Nicky Greaham...lol
Scotch bird will evict herself with her anoying whinning.
Dog face will be used for chris's protection, then tossed aside to anoy everyone into voting for her.
Noireen has a plan that everyone can see and she'll be gone a week after Marcus.

Its starting to get interesting now...all we need is a new housemate or 3


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

interesting they showed the marcus response, the 'defence' of siavash and halfwit and then the halfwit defence


----------



## D'wards (Jul 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> Davina's an unfunny twat.



Agreed - she makes me cringe - her pauses for (un)comic effect, and silly fatuos grin.


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2009)

....forgot about siavash..... he could win this if he keeps cool.


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Just saw it.....wanky perv thread.



I'm glad someone's got their brain plugged in


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Agreed - she makes me cringe - her pauses for (un)comic effect, and silly fatuos grin.



Just count yourself lucky you haven't seen her exercise DVD


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

Addy said:


> ....forgot about siavash..... he could win this if he keeps cool.



Agreed. I reckon Sree's going tonight tho. Every time the little prick opens his gob irritating noises and words spew forth


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

I can confirm that Karly has excellent taste in leggings. Or squeggings, if you will.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Halfwit the Invicible


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank fuck for that. Get gone Sree you loser.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

It's Freddie for the chop next week but I'm pleased to see him stay in over Elvis. Fuckin 'Elvis' lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> It's Freddie for the chop next week but I'm pleased to see him stay in over Elvis. Fuckin 'Elvis' lol



YOu reckon? There is still a lot of dead wood in there that he could see off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Kelly Osborne is the celeb interviewer tonight 

I like her. I saw her once in the Electric Ballroom and I was staring at her jacket. Beautiful it was - black sequined tux. Looked like something Madonna would have worn in Deperately Seeking Susan, but I think she thought I was staring at her and she did a  face at me


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeh I'm fairly certain Freddie's time is nigh but I suppose it depends what happens thru the upcoming week. The spotlight could shift onto someone else. Who do you count as deadwood who may go over Freddie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Yeh I'm fairly certain Freddie's time is nigh but I suppose it depends what happens thru the upcoming week. The spotlight could shift onto someone else. Who do you count as deadwood who may go over Freddie?



Marcus out!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

Sree got 85% of the vote


----------



## stretchy18 (Jul 3, 2009)

There is a fucking GOD


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm glad someone's got their brain plugged in


You're lucky. I had it on charge


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Marcus out!



Hmmm if he was up against Freddie, Marcus may well be the one to go come to think of it.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2009)

What. the. fuck. is sree talking about now  the guy talks gibberish.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 3, 2009)

Sree talks a lot of balls - he's going on in his interview, and i have no idea what he's going on about


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Ho ho ho he's getting owned hard.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 3, 2009)

Aw. I love Kelly Osborne.
If they had proper good celebrity guests every week this format would be okay.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Marcus is a hairdresser???


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

That's exactly what I was gonna post, Stella!   WTF!??!

Also...what did ScrummySiavash have on his face?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know but he looked so cool!


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

A winning smile? <swoon>


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Marcus is a hairdresser???



yes, he's cut everyones hair from rick parfitt to francis rossi


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

Can a mod please change the thread title to The Siavash Appreciation Society?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't know but he looked so cool!





Pip said:


> A winning smile? <swoon>




Yes and yes  but I wonder what it was....really...


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yes and yes  but I wonder what it was....really...



Oh. Dunno, I was thinking about squeggings, sorry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> yes, he's cut everyones hair from rick parfitt to francis rossi





I hate and detest them. I never liked them anyway, who would? But since 1985 I have seen no less than _three_ seperate interviews with them saying how coked up they were on the day the original Live Aid single was recorded


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2009)

I know a man who looks exactly like Siavash.

He's married with kids though.  Sorry ladies.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo          oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pip (Jul 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> I know a man who looks exactly like Siavash.
> 
> He's married with kids though.  Sorry ladies.



It's his kind and gentle nature more than anything. He is quite fit though.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I hate and detest them. I never liked them anyway, who would? But since 1985 I have seen no less than _three_ seperate interviews with them saying how coked up they were on the day the original Live Aid single was recorded




they should do a band aid task and get everyone in costumes apart from marcus and tell him he's status quo


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2009)

Angel's compilation of pop hits on BBBM fuckin' ROCKED, may I say.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2009)

It scared me


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2009)

Ach, so vat?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 4, 2009)

brian belo in a mankini in a dance off with sree to chipmunk..


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> they should do a band aid task and get everyone in costumes *apart from marcus and tell him he's status quo*





On reflection I don't think Marcus will go before Freddie. Marcus' outburst last night was fair enough to a point (he was threatening Sree though). Why didn't BB challenge Sree on him squareing up to Marcus with his hands raised? If Marcus' behaviour was threatening surely that was as well. I think the public will repsect Marcus more for the way he stood up for himself against BB last night.


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2009)

arrrggghhh, Marcus!

he argues, even with BB, like a ten year old spoilt bully boy. 

i want him out next. that'd make him think.....although it probably wouldn't. talk about no self awareness, he's as bad as Sree was with that -  clueless, arrogant and self agrandizing. 

marcus out next basically.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

I wonder who'd go first if it was me against you facing the public vote 

Hypothetically speaking would you go in the house if you were given the opportunity?


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2009)

god Siavash...

swooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!

i just want to bask in his slow smile and easy way...


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> I wonder who'd go first if it was me against you facing the public vote
> 
> Hypothetically speaking would you go in the house if you were given the opportunity?



who me?

no way - i wouldn't go in that house, not for love or money. 

if hypothetically, i'd probably be booted out early on for being a bitch and you'd stay cos you're cute.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

foo said:


> who me?
> 
> no way - i wouldn't go in that house, not for love or money.
> 
> if hypothetically, i'd probably be booted out early on for being a bitch and you'd stay cos you're cute.



Heh heh, yes I meant you. I'm also boring as fuck to listen to and too analytical (a bit like Freddie can be   ) so I wouldn't last long. I would go in though given the chance 

I think you'd be popular like you are on here.


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2009)

ha bless ya  dunno bout that, i'm probably known as a bitch on here too.

those psychologists they have on don't half bang on a load of ole obvious crap don't they. they just wrap it up in psych speake to make themselves look insightful.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

foo said:


> those psychologists they have on don't half bang on a load of ole obvious crap don't they. they just wrap it up in psych speake to make themselves look insightful.


Don't they just! I was thinking exactly that when I was watching last night. When she was talking about sree's shift from baby of the house to public enemy she used some term and I just thought 'wtf are you on about, stfu woman' and turned away in embarrassment for her *shakes head at psych woman*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2009)

I like the pysche woman. She puts all my frustrated manky brain firings of  'Look what he's doing! Look at him! Listen!!!1!!' into jargon. Is good.


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2009)

the majority of what she says about the housemates is just so bleedin' obvious....all she does is dresses it up in professional speake which makes it sound far more deep than it really is.

i'm repeating myself aren't i


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes  

And that's why I like it 

Not you and your wafflings I mean what the pysche lady says.


----------



## zit (Jul 4, 2009)

Marcus was brilliant in the DR last night.  Made BB history.  The only time I've seen a HM give BB a serious dressing down and got away with it leaving BB completely at a loss for words.  It was epic.

Such a refreshing change to see a HM who doesn't give a fuck and is willing to say what he thinks regardless of the possible consequences.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah - I fucking laughed when he suggested that Big Brother better go away and have a bit of a think....LOL 

Sree's interview was painful to watch though - he didn't have a clue what was going on did he  and was just waffling, trying to sound clever, but making no sense at all.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2009)

I love the Charlie and Rodrigo show 


Tonight though......aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww poor Charlie. I wanted to give him big hugs! 
(yes I know he was naughty but....)


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 4, 2009)

Marcus and Noirin under the duvet: crrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggeeee


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeeuuwww. Tell you  what tho....Marcus told her he liked her a lot, said he thought she was holding back and liked him mebbe more than friends too and that maybe she was afraid to cross a line and asked her why and all she came out with was something about still fancying her ex- boyf!??! That girl is either playing him like a fukn fiddle or she is thick as shit. I'm going off her a bit.  


And life is ok again, Charlie and Rodrigo have made up and had a cuddle and kiss!! They fancy each other SO much I reckon.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> That girl is either playing him like a fukn fiddle or she is thick as shit. I'm going off her a bit.
> 
> And life is ok again, Charlie and Rodrigo have made up and had a cuddle and kiss!! They fancy each other SO much I reckon.



She's playing him like a fiddle. Course she is. She doesn't fancy him in the least she just likes the fact that he thinks she's the dogs bollocks and he came out with it at a time when she needed a diversion from Sreeeek. She's already crossed a line with him though and she knows it but she can't let him down like she did with sree cos he'll go apeshit probably and she doesn't want that plus it'll make her look bad publicly although she already is doing. That was a horrible moment with a high cringe factor when they were under the duvet and he was going 'come here', 'no, turn round', 'give us a kiss darrrlin' - or whatever he said. Fucks sake Marcus take a hint mate, she isn't after anything more from you and she doesn't want to keep kissing your hairy fucking face 

Charlie bursting into tears in the DR - he was as bad as Rod if not worse so he got his come uppance IMO plus he was pissed so it was mostly alcohol tears anyway. Rod is so camp, is he out as gay or what?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

It was one big blubber-fest last night wasn't it. First Halfwit goes in the DR and has a good old cry then Rod the mod in the toilet. It'll be Marcus next when he gets his heart broken by Noirin - she's really got herself in deep this time and she knows it. Some people just don't have the bottle to tell people they don't fancy them and Noirin has got herself in this sitch twice now. She did tell sree cos he was being such a dick but it's different with marcus although I think he will end up pushing it too far and then she'll have to tell him. That's gonna be some cringe-making viewing *shudders*.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he might get mean n nasty when she says. 

Rodrigo and Charlie should just admit they fancy the pants off each other n get it over with. It's exhausting to watch heh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> It was one big blubber-fest last night wasn't it. First Halfwit goes in the DR and has a good old cry then Rod the mod in the toilet. It'll be Marcus next when he gets his heart broken by Noirin - she's really got herself in deep this time and she knows it. Some people just don't have the bottle to tell people they don't fancy them and Noirin has got herself in this sitch twice now. She did tell sree cos he was being such a dick but it's different with marcus although I think he will end up pushing it too far and then she'll have to tell him. That's gonna be some cringe-making viewing *shudders*.





redsnapper said:


> She's playing him like a fiddle. Course she is. She doesn't fancy him in the least she just likes the fact that he thinks she's the dogs bollocks and he came out with it at a time when she needed a diversion from Sreeeek. She's already crossed a line with him though and she knows it but she can't let him down like she did with sree cos he'll go apeshit probably and she doesn't want that plus it'll make her look bad publicly although she already is doing. That was a horrible moment with a high cringe factor when they were under the duvet and he was going 'come here', 'no, turn round', 'give us a kiss darrrlin' - or whatever he said. Fucks sake Marcus take a hint mate, she isn't after anything more from you and she doesn't want to keep kissing your hairy fucking face
> 
> Charlie bursting into tears in the DR - he was as bad as Rod if not worse so he got his come uppance IMO plus he was pissed so it was mostly alcohol tears anyway. Rod is so camp, is he out as gay or what?



Wtf is wrong with that woman?! Who else is she chums with in the house? Isn't she getting any advice about stuff? Doesn't she talk to anyone else except these men that fancy her?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

She was having a heart to heart with Lisa last night....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> She was having a heart to heart with Lisa last night....



Oh great  What was she saying? I just imagine her saing 'Get over it! Get over it!' like Zelda out of that other BB.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

She was quite good if I remember (had it on in the background). Think she was telling her she has to be up front and say she doesn't fancy him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> She was quite good if I remember (had it on in the background). Think she was telling her she has to be up front and say she doesn't fancy him.



Oh good. Noirin must be proper confused that she's got all these nuts crawling all over her and she can't get away from them. it's a bit sad really as she's really young and making a fool of herself


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah she had some sensible advice basically just saying 'you'll have to tell him but I know it's not gonna be easy'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Why did she let it go so far in the first place?! Ffs!

I have't even been watching it and I'm annoyed


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why did she let it go so far in the first place?! Ffs!



Fuck knows. She was still saying stuff to him last night that was leading him on like 'I always miss you' when he said he'd missed her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Fuck knows. She was still saying stuff to him last night that was leading him on like 'I always miss you' when he said he'd missed her



Foolish foolish girl. I wonder what happens to her out in the world? She must get loads of people lusting after her and her life would be extremely difficult if she indulged them all like she's indulged Sree and Marcus... I know she can't run away from people in the BB house but she must have some coping strategies for being chased about a lot?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

I've gone off her a bit. She's just annoying me at mo. She needs to grow a pair and say something cos it isn't nice for the sap who is fawning over her. She said last night about it being mean (saying "I don't fancy you") but the thick bint doesn't seem to realise it's ten times worse stringing them along.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

She's going to get terribly booed when she comes out. The BB Crowds don't like pretty girls who don't behave themselves.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not a particular fan of Marcus' or owt but when he see's how she's been stringing him along when he gets out he's gonna be furious and rightly so. Atm he's being made to look a fool, which he is but she's making it worse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

What a mess  

Is anyone else doing anything interesting? What is the Kris/Dogface situation?


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 6, 2009)

Kris is a cock

i wanna punch him in the face

he needs his head kicked in the shallow, cocky, arrogant cuntface


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Kris is a cock
> 
> i wanna punch him in the face
> 
> he needs his head kicked in the shallow, cocky, arrogant cuntface



Has he thrown Dogface over already?


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has he thrown Dogface over already?



Dunno but I wanna smash that smug face the fuck in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh kay


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

Freddie caused quite a stir friday night by bringing up the fact that he thought kris & sophie were having a fake romance 

That's what prompted Freddie's tears the next morning (according to him) and he apologised to them both for being 'indiscreet' and talking what he later described as 'bullshit' while pissed.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah, so Lisa will be the next to 'fall in love' with Noireen?

Rodrigo is really stunning looking, he's just perfect. Too much crying though, but even that was quite endearing. Everyone should be faling in love with him, not cocky tits.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 6, 2009)

In Noireen's defence, I really must say that I'll kill you all unless you stop saying bad things about Noireen.  Even through the TV she has  hypnotised me like the Demon Headmaster except really pretty.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 6, 2009)

Did anyone see Marcus saying lest night something to the tune of:
'Noireen fancies me because she's not flirting with me, and that must mean she'd conciously trying not to flirt with me because she must really fancy me'

what a fool


----------



## Onslow (Jul 6, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Rodrigo is really stunning looking, he's just perfect. Too much crying though, but even that was quite endearing. Everyone should be faling in love with him, not cocky tits.



I agree, I find him very endearing, especially the way he gets cross.  I like the complete contrast in cultures and personalities between him and Charlie. You have this passionate, fiery, quite sweet Brazilian and then basically a camper younger version of Gazza 

How come no one has mentioned Halfwit trying to chat up Charlie the other night, in what was the most cringe part of the show that night!>!


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 6, 2009)

I bet if Halfwit was 6ft 2 and built like a brick shit house, kris wouldn't pick onhuim like he does (what a cunt)


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> In Noireen's defence, I really must say that I'll kill you all unless you stop saying bad things about Noireen.  Even through the TV she has  hypnotised me like the Demon Headmaster except really pretty.



nah, pretty she may be - i'm not impressed with her for the same reasons other people are saying. i'd like to think she's thick and doesn't realise that she's encouraging one admirer after another, but...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 6, 2009)

God....right, ok, ok, I accept she might not be the angel I thought she was - I was blinded for a while there, but I still don't think she's horrible or anything.  I think she's coped admirably with the stress and pressure which must be very intense.  We all put wrong foots in relationships all the time whether it's friends or full sex people, just a word or a look out of place magnetised and repeated and analysed by (admittedly hardly any of...) the country is ripe for character distortion.  AND SHE IS THE ONLY PERSON WHO HAS EVER HAD THAT HAPPEN TO HER IN ALL BB HISTORY.


----------



## Pip (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Foolish foolish girl. I wonder what happens to her out in the world? She must get loads of people lusting after her and her life would be extremely difficult if she indulged them all like she's indulged Sree and Marcus... I know she can't run away from people in the BB house but she must have some coping strategies for being chased about a lot?



She IS foolish and she DOES need to grow a pair, but I feel a bit sorry for her still. She's a godfearin girl and she probably doesn't know how to deal with it. She's probably, in fact, worried about coming across as a bit of a bitch if she rebuffs them.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 6, 2009)

If Noireen grew a pair of bollocks that would be the final thing that put me off her for good.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2009)

Freddie vs Marcus vs Charlie this week.

It was a very predictable Freddie vs Marcus fight after standard noms, but Charlie was put up too after "rulebreaks" and stuff too tedious to detail.

Marcus will probably go, unless the ds and internet crowd decide to strike a blow against the "bully" crowd by mass voting against Charlie. It's possible with a low turnout, but still unlikely.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2009)

Noooooo!
I don't want Charlie to go! I love the relationship between him and Rodrigo 



Onslow said:


> I agree, I find him very endearing, especially the way he gets cross.  I like the complete contrast in cultures and personalities between him and Charlie. You have this passionate, fiery, quite sweet Brazilian and then basically a camper younger version of Gazza


Heh great aren't they 



Onslow said:


> How come no one has mentioned Halfwit trying to chat up Charlie the other night, in what was the most cringe part of the show that night!>!


That was uncomfortable!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Freddie vs Marcus vs Charlie this week.
> 
> It was a very predictable Freddie vs Marcus fight after standard noms, but Charlie was put up too after "rulebreaks" and stuff too tedious to detail.
> 
> Marcus will probably go, unless the ds and internet crowd decide to strike a blow against the "bully" crowd by mass voting against Charlie. It's possible with a low turnout, but still unlikely.



 Blimey that's a bit of a shock. Charlie won't go but like you say I can see Marcus going over Freddie. He really wont take the hint from Nozzer will he 

Wtf was Rod like last night when he kept haranguing (word of the day btw  ) Charlie.....he's showing himself up to be a bit of little twat is Rod IMO. Esp. as he was in the DR crying about being portrayed as someone he's not to the public


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

It's just dawned on me who Charlie reminds me of.....a young Andy Bell (Erasure)


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

I felt like I'd lost the gift of speech last night.  I failed to understand anything Marcus was saying to Siavash about Noireen and I couldn't follow Rod's problem either. It was bizarre.  

Siavash was well cool at the end with Nozzer D) though - he got his point across.  I'd so jump him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

Siavash and Noirin? What happened?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

He told her that her behaviour had been leading Marcus on, thus creating "another Sree".   He told her straight and they were cool and he's basically the only person in the house who can express himself concisely and without hysteria.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> He told her that her behaviour had been leading Marcus on, thus creating "another Sree".   He told her straight and they were cool and he's basically the only person in the house who can express himself concisely and without hysteria.



 Oh good. He remains 100% dreamy


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Blimey that's a bit of a shock. Charlie won't go but like you say I can see Marcus going over Freddie. He really wont take the hint from Nozzer will he
> 
> Wtf was Rod like last night when he kept haranguing (word of the day btw  ) Charlie.....he's showing himself up to be a bit of little twat is Rod IMO. Esp. as he was in the DR crying about being portrayed as someone he's not to the public



Roro sounded exactly - EXACTLY - like my crazy ex-flatmate. It gave me a panic attack. Not really, but it put me off him a bit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> he's basically the only person in the house who can express himself concisely and without hysteria.


Yep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yep



We're all going to make ourselves look really bad when we rip him limb from limb screeching 'MINE!' and clawiing at each other's eyes


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

We are ladies of Urban. We can ermm share.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm already preparing the look I'll have on my face when I say 'No no - if you want him so much have him. I'd rather you had him than we all killed him'.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually forgot it was on last night.  That counts as being pretty mad.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm already preparing the look I'll have on my face when I say 'No no - if you want him so much have him. I'd rather you had him than we all killed him'.






Sadken said:


> I actually forgot it was on last night.  That counts as being pretty sad.


Corrected for you SK.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I actually forgot it was on last night.  That counts as being pretty mad.



I'm not even watching it  I have accidentally turned into the sort of person who can't find anything worth watching on telly 

I watched Se7en last night - right up until the part where they go and meet him and the head-in-the-box in the field cuz I hate the bit when Spacey monolgues and  Brad gets all snotty and keeps looking all over the place in RAGE.

I haven't even read a book in months. 


There's actually something seriously wrong with me I think.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2009)

Kris and Sophie were put up for eviction too late last night. It's a five-way now.

Bye Kris!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Kris and Sophie were put up for eviction too late last night. It's a five-way now.
> 
> Bye Kris!



Have you any odds at all?


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Bye Kris!



God I hope so. There was definitely something of the David Brent about him when he was trying to be funny last night.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

Shame he is a bit of a twat. So pretty with his lovely floppy hair.


Traa Kris!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not even watching it  I have accidentally turned into the sort of person who can't find anything worth watching on telly
> 
> I watched Se7en last night - right up until the part where they go and meet him and the head-in-the-box in the field cuz I hate the bit when Spacey monolgues and  Brad gets all snotty and keeps looking all over the place in RAGE.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was watching the inbetweeners.  It's basically a loose outline of a story held together by lots of references to jizz, tits and people's mums.  I can't stop myself liking it though, cos it hits the nostalgia bones dead on but I wouldn't be surprised to find the writers were 15.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Kris and Sophie were put up for eviction too late last night. It's a five-way now.
> 
> Bye Kris!



Why?  What happened and who is up?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

And yeh....what happened O&L?!?!


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Why?  What happened and who is up?



Looks like you'd better start watching HADN'T YOU


----------



## foo (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I actually forgot it was on last night.  That counts as being pretty mad.



and me -  but i was watching that other thing. it was really good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

What little I know about the BB voters I would say that Kris will be amongst the last to go. And I know _little_.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Looks like you'd better start watching HADN'T YOU



You better back the eff off!  I used to be a big man around this thread.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

foo said:


> and me -  but i was watching that other thing. it was really good.



Midget porn?  You have seen some then?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Looks like you'd better start watching HADN'T YOU


What happened with Sophie n Kris then!? I dunno and I watch!


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What happened with Sophie n Kris then!? I dunno and I watch!



It'll be on the highlights tonight I expect.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

Well yeh but was asking cos I wanna knooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Seemed like you knew or don't'cha?

Stop teasing me!!


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Well yeh but was asking cos I wanna knooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Seemed like you knew or don't'cha?
> 
> Stop teasing me!!



I don't! It's orangesandlemons! He's got insider info


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

Aahhhhh! Yeh I know he does I thought you knew too after your comment to SK but it was just the usual flirting pffttt 


Damn...I wonder what they did.... ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

It'll be on Digital Spy I reckon but I'm not going to look cuz I've got work to do today.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

I might let myself be in suspense all day, am off out in a bit til tonight anyway........then see what it's all about tonight.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

Surely this is some kind of wind up mister orangesandlems........kris and sophie up for eviction as well as charlie, marcus and fretty?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

I dislike "kris" more than halfwit.  I really do.  I think it might be his INTENSE DULLNESS.

Did anyone see Inside Nature's Giants before this last night?  It was absolutely fucking amazing   They dissected a whale!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 7, 2009)

apparently Kris and Sophie were caught discussing nominations, easier to post a link than type it all

KRIS OUT!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I dislike "kris" more than halfwit.  I really do.  I think it might be his INTENSE DULLNESS.
> 
> Did anyone see Inside Nature's Giants before this last night?  It was absolutely fucking amazing   They dissected a whale!



What on earth made you wanna watch that show?  It just seemed so so horrible to me.  I know I'm veggie and wet and all that but, seriously, even when I was eating meat that would've turned my stomach.  It seemed totally needless for the timeslot and the channel - just more schlocky sensationalism but, like I say, I didn't watch it.  Genuinely interested as to why you did.


----------



## zit (Jul 7, 2009)

Get Kris Out! The loathesome cunt.


----------



## zit (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What on earth made you wanna watch that show?  It just seemed so so horrible to me.  I know I'm veggie and wet and all that but, seriously, even when I was eating meat that would've turned my stomach.  It seemed totally needless for the timeslot and the channel - just more schlocky sensationalism but, like I say, I didn't watch it.  Genuinely interested as to why you did.



It's a fascinating program and very edumacational.  You should watch it, if only to watch the great man that is Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What on earth made you wanna watch that show?  It just seemed so so horrible to me.  I know I'm veggie and wet and all that but, seriously, even when I was eating meat that would've turned my stomach.  It seemed totally needless for the timeslot and the channel - just more schlocky sensationalism but, like I say, I didn't watch it.  Genuinely interested as to why you did.



I'm vegetarian too ken but not squeamish in the slightest.

It was fascinating, it gave you a proper idea of the scale of the creature and they showed you how it breathed and made sounds and the remnants of the legs it had when it walked on land.  They gave (a pretty quick tbh) run down of its evolution and showed you how the eye was all hardened to withstand pressure and stuff.

I thought it was great.  The elephant last week was even better actually because they could dissect it easier - they had to get JCBs involved with the whale and there's this bonkers American lady who was climbing INSIDE it trying to get to certain bits.  She was funny.

Next week they do the alligator.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

the physiology part of it really is very good indeed - the elephant one was much better imo!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

Bollox missed it. Sounds good, gonna play catch up tonight.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

Heh!



> *Marcus to Noirin: 'Get off your high horse'*
> 
> Day 34, 14:20 BST
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I'm vegetarian too ken but not squeamish in the slightest.
> 
> It was fascinating, it gave you a proper idea of the scale of the creature and they showed you how it breathed and made sounds and the remnants of the legs it had when it walked on land.  They gave (a pretty quick tbh) run down of its evolution and showed you how the eye was all hardened to withstand pressure and stuff.
> 
> ...



That all sounds interesting, but, yeah, I think I'm just significantly wetter than you, really.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Have you any odds at all?



Yes I have. Eviction *oddsflash!*

Kris: 1.06 (!)
Marcus: 18.5
Charlie: 21.0
Sophie: 60.0
All others: 100.0
Freddie: 110.0 (lol!)

So it seems like a fairly straightforward eviction this week if the gamblers are to be believed (and I think they are in this case). Bar a walkout or a HM meltdown, on friday Kris goes. Arrogance brought down a peg or too is always watchable. Should be fun.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> I don't! It's orangesandlemons! He's got insider info



I'd just like to make it clear that I have no insider knowledge about BB whatsoever.


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone remember Kitten from a few years ago? Hey, funny you should mention Kitten, I'm actually getting a kitten! Yeah I know, pretty great huh?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> So it seems like a fairly straightforward eviction this week if the gamblers are to be believed (and I think they are in this case). Bar a walkout or a HM meltdown, on friday Kris goes. Arrogance brought down a peg or too is always watchable. Should be fun.


Hahahahah that's excellent news!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2009)

Ooh, does this mean Chris is up?

Might do what i havent done since BB1 and vote for someone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Ooh, does this mean Chris is up?
> 
> Might do what i havent done since BB1 and vote for someone



Did you vote for Anna to win? THat's the last time I voted


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you vote for Anna to win? THat's the last time I voted



Ahem. My box has room now.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you vote for Anna to win? THat's the last time I voted



Nah, for Caroline to be evicted!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 7, 2009)

who do we want out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Nah, for Caroline to be evicted!



Saxophone playing old lady with the bog hair?


----------



## pennimania (Jul 7, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> who do we want out?




Well I want Kris out.

I seriously dislike the vapid, sly, permed bully 


ps I said Siavash was lovely ages ago


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 7, 2009)

good good, will vote 10 times for him then 

and 5 times from the work mobile


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

pennimania said:


> Well I want Kris out.



Yup, seeeee ya kris.


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

GIRLS! They're turning on Siavash!!!


----------



## pennimania (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> GIRLS! They're turning on Siavash!!!




that really pissed me off. 

especially when they said he wouldn't go out dressed like that.

I realised that I have actually seen Siavash (dressed something like that) at my son's workplace about 18 months ago.

My son works in fashion as I suspect Kris 'I work in fashion' doesn't - or not REAL fashion.

I might actually have to pick up the phone and vote this week


----------



## Pip (Jul 7, 2009)

pennimania said:


> that really pissed me off.
> 
> especially when they said he wouldn't go out dressed like that.
> 
> ...



He works in a clothes shop 
It pissed me off too, quite a lot in fact


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't like them having a go at siavash about his clothes, boring wankers 

so I was very pleased to be presented with the opportunity to pay good money to vote kris out


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> GIRLS! They're turning on Siavash!!!


WHAT!??!?!? 

I was watching Torchwood and flicking a bit......what happened!? 




Kris to go eh? Meh not bothered, traaa annoying pretty boy with the floppy hair.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I didn't like them having a go at siavash about his clothes, boring wankers


Yeh what was all that about, I think Nozzer was just using it as an opportunity to have a go back at him for his 'user and abuser' comment. 

I know I'm stating the bleedin' obvious again but Marcus' hair really is the most hideous creation to adorn someone's bonce in a long time.


----------



## pboi (Jul 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Does anyone remember Kitten from a few years ago? Hey, funny you should mention Kitten, I'm actually getting a kitten! Yeah I know, pretty great huh?



how many threads did you show off your new pussy?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

What?!  Why would his clothes bug anyone?  The man's got style!  If I put on one of his outfits I'd look like a cunt and he somehow manages to rock anything.  That's right - I said he "rocks" his clothes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

PieEye said:


> What?!  Why would his clothes bug anyone?  The man's got style!  If I put on one of his outfits I'd look like a cunt and he somehow manages to rock anything.  That's right - I said he "rocks" his clothes.



Channelling Ken a bit there Pie 

Seems like they enjoy picking on anyone


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

God I am a bit.  

Sorry Ken


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

That's ok, Pie Eye, you're good police.

I have a confession to make and I know it's going to cause all of you a lot of pain but.....jesus, I hardly know how to say this.....for the past THREE nights in a row, I have just totally forgotten BB is on.  I've been avidly watching near enough every episode up till then, despite not really liking anyone other than Siavash (his clothes are amazing but I particularly like his make up) but the past three nights I've had BB mind blindness.  I think, considering the circumstances, it's only right that I tender my resignation or abdication as king of the thread and submit to a leadership contest which I will run on my own if everybody just ignores me.  

In summary, I don't deserve to live.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

Tbf I've only seen one out of the last week.  I barely recognise some of them  - I keep getting a shock when I see Lisa.


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2009)

have they been having a go at Siavash??? 

i'm the same ken, i'm a shit BB fan this year.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

Does this mean the party we were going to have for the final is off?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

I've settled back into my usual routine of just reading this thread


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Does this mean the party we were going to have for the final is off?



No!  

Wait....we were going to have a party for the final?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh shit.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

Fine, well, I suppose I'll just drink myself to death that night, shall I?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

It'll be nice...I'll get a chinese and I won't have to put anything on over my pants.  And then I'll die alone whilst you all have a good time.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

More blood on my hands.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

Is that what keeps them so soft?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 8, 2009)

that and a bit of nivea.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2009)

oh no, ken knows about the party 

erm... it was going to be a surprise party for you 

but we won't bother now, cos you're not king anymore


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

PieEye said:


> that and a bit of nivea.



and Emu oil?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2009)

is it on at 9 or 10? 9 or 10? who fucking knows.... 

STICK TO ONE TIME YOU CUNTS!

thank you please


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2009)

9 o'clock tonight.  I know what you mean though, I've missed it a few times due to them fannying around with the times.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2009)

9 fukn PM! It's clashing with bastard Torchwood


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2009)

i would like it at 9 all the time to be honest.. sometimes 23:10 finish is just pants...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree, just not this weeK!
Thank fuck for Ch. 4 +1


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2009)

my mates coffee shop is in torchwood this week... FACT

cant you +1 BB?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2009)

Ooo cool! 

Yep +1-ing BB and Ugly Betty


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

Rod's wearing a Nanker Phelge outfit complete with stinkhorn


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2009)

that was fucking awesome when halfwit hit her right in the face


----------



## Pip (Jul 8, 2009)

Freddie's shaving his head. I bet it comes out lightbulby.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2009)

he looks well BNP init


----------



## Pip (Jul 8, 2009)

He needs to get rid of the facial foliage for a start.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

All the lasses think Freddie's hot now. I bet Marcus is well pissed off he cut it for him


----------



## zit (Jul 9, 2009)

It is quite a transformation, for the better.  Freddie looks well funky! YARRRRR.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Shut up I don't believe any of you


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

I've missed it all again. I was drinking gin. 

Has Freddy got sexy?  I bet he looks like Tim thingy out of James who is a total wanker so I hear.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 9, 2009)

They had a right old ding dong about 1am 

Noirin (who I increasingly dislike) Carly Kris & Charlie v Siavash.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

pennimania said:


> They had a right old ding dong about 1am
> 
> Noirin (who I increasingly dislike) Carly Kris & Charlie v Siavash.



_All_ of them against Siavash? But why?

I'm not saying he's perfect of course but what is problem?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

What?  I don't see how he could be that annoying?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not saying he's perfect of course *but what is problem?*



You've slipped into a Sree-like dialect there stella 

























Am I a racist now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh 'snapper  No meetings for you, in your lovely faces


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _All_ of them against Siavash? But why?
> 
> I'm not saying he's perfect of course but *what is problem*?



you sound like that bloke on down the line 

i want Siavash to win but really can't be bothered to watch it any more. i'll probably keep an eye on this thread from now on, then vote for Siavash to win at the end, if he's still there of course.


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh 'snapper  No meetings for you, in your lovely faces



have you stopped pointing and calling people scum now?


----------



## pennimania (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't see the start of it - and only watched about 10 minutes but it seemed that Noirin thought Siavash had called her a 'bunny', hopping around between groups or something.

She seemed to be rather drunk. Siavash said he would not speak to her again and went into the garden then.

I switched off then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

foo said:


> have you stopped pointing and calling people scum now?



Yes  No fucker bites when I troll and I start annoying msyelf


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh 'snapper  No meetings for you, in your lovely faces



 bye then. I was right looking forward to a one-person'd quiz as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> bye then. I was right looking forward to a one-person'd quiz as well



But you're a _racist_ 

OK I am just kidding I can't keep this up for long 


Pennimania: _did_ Siavash call Noz a bunny?


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2009)

is calling someone a bunny a really bad thing then?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

I never caught the 'bunny' comment if he did say that but he did say she was using and abusing the blerks in there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

foo said:


> is calling someone a bunny a really bad thing then?



I don't suppose it's intrinsically an insult but in context maybe so.


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2009)

what was the context again? bunny boiler type thing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

No, hopping from one group to another i think. I didn't even see it tbf


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds like a deadly argument   this series is gash  

Where are the funny people?!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

Angel has gone, PieEye  Sree has gone.(yes he was very annoying but amusing too)  

HMmm. Siavash has talked to Noirin quite a few times.....trying to help her out, listening to her drone on about giving the wrong impression etc. And now that it's going tits up again she is pissed off and aiming it at Siavash? TWAT of a girl. 

Wonder why the others went against him......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Angel has gone, PieEye  Sree has gone.(yes he was very annoying but amusing too)
> 
> HMmm. Siavash has talked to Noirin quite a few times.....trying to help her out, listening to her drone on about giving the wrong impression etc. And now that it's going tits up again she is pissed off and aiming it at Siavash? TWAT of a girl.
> 
> Wonder why the others went against him......



Did they start this the other day with taking the piss out of his outfit? 

Is he a nice normal person who sensible people like us like and they are all just spiteful?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

I dunno Stella. It's all very confusing! Why wo9uld they all turn on the good guy? Or do they know stuff we don't.....hmm... 

Mebbe Noirin has more influence in there than he does now so ppl are backing her up? Mebbe he didn't phrase something well. I dunnooooooooooooooooo. I wanna know tho!
I think she is just really pissed off with the whole Sree&Marcus shit and is taking it out on Siavash cos he kinda said "told you so" in a nice way the other night didn't he.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Noirin is a really very stupid girl 

I might watch it tonight so I have something proper to contribute to this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

Let it be your task for the day called Thursday!

Yes, yes she is.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)

if anyone is a bunny boiler it's fucking marcus, the twat....

and actually freddie looks quite fit without that gash haircut.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> if anyone is a bunny boiler it's fucking marcus, the twat....


Damn right. Delusional cock.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)

he reminds me of someone I know actually, just wont give it up, you can she's dying inside every time he starts his shit up again, and that defensive shit about her asking him to stop the compliments... fucking dick!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Does halfwit really look handsome now? I don't believe any of you.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)

sorta.... ish....


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

I need a picture..


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

I muist be mad - I can't find one on the BB website at all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



O dear.


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a bit Ed Norton neo-nazi if you ask me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> It's a bit Ed Norton neo-nazi if you ask me



Any improvement visually would be ruined when he opened his trap also.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

erm.

nothing's tingling.  It IS better however.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 9, 2009)

Re Siavash v Noirin

I didn't see the whole thing - I went to Digitalspy to find out what started it.  There was something about a 'bunny' NOT a 'bunnyboiler'.

I think he has said it behind her back inferring she went hopping between groups of people spreading trouble, but I'm not sure.  Anyway she was going ballistic in the section I saw.


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2009)

his face is too drippy for Ed Norton (who i fancy like mad) but he does look a bit better, a bit um...cooler? more cool.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)

he had some mirrored aviators on the show last night


----------



## pennimania (Jul 9, 2009)

From digitalspy

Noirin and Siavash were embroiled in a blazing row last night that left him vowing: "I will not be talking to you again."

Noirin had confronted other housemates over a revelation from an earlier conversation she had with Siavash, during which he told her his suspicions that some housemates believed she was a "bunny", jumping from group to group in the house.

The accusation immediately got housemates' backs up, particularly when it was revealed that Siavash had apparently named Karly and Kris as the two who had made the accusation about Noirin.

Siavash entered the bedroom and an argument soon escalated about what was actually said, and whether Siavash had been offering Noirin advice or merely stirring. 

When he denied mentioning Kris or Karly she told him: "If you say something you've got to be able to stand by it. I'm not going to sit there and take that without confronting them about it."

"I know what I said, I know my conscience. The public will know what you've said about people," he replied, telling her: "You’re trying to have a go at me because you said something that wasn’t true."

The row continued well into the early hours, and only ended when Charlie begged them to turn the light out. 

Freddie, who had stuck up for Siavash, then himself became the subject of Noirin's anger. 

"Siavash said what he said from a place of helping you," he reasoned with her, before becoming angry himself, shouting: "I have no reason to doubt Siavash and I have every reason to doubt your honesty."

Karly responded: "But we didn't say it! Go to bed, Shakespeare."

Noirin then pulled Marcus outside to ask him why he hadn't stuck up for her as a witness of the initial conversation. When he failed to give her the answer she wanted, she stormed into the Diary Room.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

Look! Look!  I am PieFace


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)

I've missed a few progs, has noirin actually told marcus she aint interested? I get the impression he's just taking a lot out on her for not liking him back in the same way, but I'm not sure, he's coming accross as a right prick.


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> he had some mirrored aviators on the show last night



That was fucking awful.
For those who didn't see it, he was looking in the mirror with his newly shaved head, a leather jacket Kris put him in and some sunnies going "yahhh, god, yah, I look _co-oooool_".
I literally wanted to kill myself.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2009)

if he had a leather bikers cap it'd set the whole look off. I was hoping he'd go the whole way and actually do a fonz impression... but he didn't...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

I bet both you two do that ALL the time


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2009)

Busted


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> That was fucking awful.
> For those who didn't see it, he was looking in the mirror with his newly shaved head, a leather jacket Kris put him in and some sunnies going "yahhh, god, yah, I look _co-oooool_".
> I literally wanted to kill myself.



How does he _always _find it in himself to do the one thing guaranteed to make him look like a total twat?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

Oooh! Oooh! Actually - another really good one was the other night he was in that shit burger rave with Kris and Sophie and they had to dance and eat burgers for prizes and he actually said "er, er, can I just _suggest_ that you both _chew _properly so you don't get indigestion later? Yah? Ok! This is like a rave!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## zit (Jul 9, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Oooh! Oooh! Actually - another really good one was the other night he was in that shit burger rave with Kris and Sophie and they had to dance and eat burgers for prizes and he actually said "er, er, can I just _suggest_ that you both _chew _properly so you don't get indigestion later? Yah? Ok! This is like a rave!"



Then after the "rave", it was him who puked up!


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2009)

zit said:


> Then after the "rave", it was him who puked up!



And then after he vommed he went "ahem, ahh. Okaay. Whoo. Ahem. Ahh" for ages


----------



## revol68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd laugh my balls off if Halfwit copped off with that dick NornIrn or whatever her name is, Marcus's face would be even more like a bulldog chewing a piss covered wasp.

Not goin to happen though, also is the beautiful Dogface going cold on that All Saints dickhead Kris? 

In other news that snood Kris is wearing is the same as the one my girlfriend got me for christmas, I wear it better though.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> And then after he vommed he went "ahem, ahh. Okaay. Whoo. Ahem. Ahh" for ages



oh leave him alone he's a harmless muppet, there are far worthier hate figures in the house, namely that Dublin slag, Marcus the pathetic toy collecting middle aged dillusion fuck and that All Saints mannequin himbo Kris.


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh leave him alone he's a harmless muppet, there are far worthier hate figures in the house, namely that Dublin slag, Marcus the pathetic toy collecting middle aged dillusion fuck and that All Saints mannequin himbo Kris.



Oh he's definitely not a hate figure, just a wtf figure. All my hate is focused squarely on Kris.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate Kris more than Freddy.

I've just remember who Marcus reminds me of:







Fella on the left.


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I hate Kris more than Freddy.
> 
> I've just remember who Marcus reminds me of:
> 
> ...



YES


----------



## revol68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Marcus reminds me of the


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

it's on at 10pm tonight folks.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

I've just voted for kris 

Karly's boring as sin as well and she's not been getting much attention on here. Get the sharp nosed bitch ooot!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

well done snapper


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2009)

oh will vote 10 times now  for him...


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2009)

So, which one said Dogface would go?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2009)

Kris the other half says.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2009)

What a wanker and Marcus is such an arrogant cunt, I hope he falls on his arse.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2009)

Whats going on - haven't we seen this bit?


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2009)

oops


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2009)

I was very confused then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

I forgot to watch it and am chatting to my mate in Boston instead and he just flashed me and I spat ribena all over the monitor. I'm having more fun I think/


----------



## zoooo (Jul 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Marcus reminds me of the


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok. Is Noirin a bitch for sharing when asked not to....or is SiavashTheWonderful being a bit naughty and trying to make Noirin think ppl are against her?! 

I think....he said what he did to make her think more about her actions and stop being such a RABBIT/BUNNY. I'm a bit biased by now though.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't even understand the rabbbit thing, would you be insulted by that? She is a cow but at the same time Siavash should have just said who it was or was he lying?


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2009)

Halfwit is acting like he's on the globe stage, pmsl. 

I fucking hate Noirin.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2009)

i foooking love halfwit !!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol@Halfwit. Bless him for being so angry n passionate about defending SiavashTheWonderful!



Pieface said:


> he actually said "er, er, can I just _suggest_ that you both _chew _properly so you don't get indigestion later? Yah? Ok! This is like a rave!"






Pip said:


> And then after he vommed he went "ahem, ahh. Okaay. Whoo. Ahem. Ahh" for ages


LMAO 




sparklefish said:


> I don't even understand the rabbbit thing, would you be insulted by that? She is a cow but at the same time Siavash should have just said who it was or was he lying?


Fuck knows now! I'm very confused


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i foooking love halfwit !!!



I love Halfwit


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I don't even understand the rabbbit thing, would you be insulted by that? She is a cow but at the same time Siavash should have just said who it was or was he lying?



Dunno why old Noreen has the hump - nowt wrong with not attaching yourself to any group.

What can we collectively call the group of Chris, Carly, Sophie, Charlie?
I would say The Scum but i like Charlie and Sophie - they just keep bad company


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

I like Karly. SHouldn't I? Has she done something nasty?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 9, 2009)

I've watched it three nights in a row now, used to just be for sundays bblb, but now im on to weekdays 

Liking it now Sree's gone


----------



## zoooo (Jul 9, 2009)

Next time I get into an argument I am going to pretend I am a Shakespearean acTORRRRR.

It looked like fun.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I like Karly. SHouldn't I? Has she done something nasty?



Aye, she's goat a wee spiteful geggy on her - alweys nippin at perr Halfwit's napper


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2009)

Errm pardon? 

I think you're saying she is spiteful to Halfwit. Yeh a bit, I see that and it's a shame cos I think she's basically a nice girl but imo he got on her last nerve ages ago and she just can't tolerate breathing the same air as him. I think a lot of ppl would feel the same about him although he has improved recently. Less annoying, more comedy value.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Has she done something nasty?



She's done fuck all, that's the thing. She just dicks around sniping about those she doesn't like or cosying up to sophie to talk about kris. Boring, she brings nothing to the house at all afaic except a shrieking, annoying noise.


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2009)

saw a bit of this last night, i'm quite fond of Halfwit now (partly that underdog thing again no doubt) his um...ahhh's etc. make me laugh now 

i'd love to see twat bully Marcus and waste of space Kris out before him. and watch their faces as they realise Freddy is actually more popular than them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Remember the one, i think it was maxwell one, when he got evicted and all his cronies were like 'no mate it's not you. 'person not evicted' is shit. It's not you, they are shit mate' Those people were so disgusting it still makes me angry


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Remember the one, i think it was maxwell one, when he got evicted and all his cronies were like 'no mate it's not you. 'person not evicted' is shit. It's not you, they are shit mate' Those people were so disgusting it still makes me angry



 what does this mean? I've got no recollection of it. Which year was this?


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Remember the one, i think it was maxwell one, when he got evicted and all his cronies were like 'no mate it's not you. 'person not evicted' is shit. It's not you, they are shit mate' Those people were so disgusting it still makes me angry



what is this nonsense? 

i don't understand your post missus.


----------



## zit (Jul 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I like Karly. SHouldn't I? Has she done something nasty?



I like Karly's bum.  Very much.  But she is a nasty cow, even with that sexy tush.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't worry fans! I will re-write that post when on a keyboard not posting on my fone in my bra on the sofa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

BB with Maxwell and Saskia and Anthony the 70's dancer (who won) and Craig who got Anthony drunk and tried to seduce him. Kemal and...and who did he end up snogging? Tiger? Tiga? Uhm... 

Anyway - that one.

So Maxwell was up against Kemal (maybe, I can't remember exactly) and when Maxwell got evicted him and his cronies were _proper_ shocked as they honestly thought they owned that  house through bullying and indimidation and general shit behaviour. It was another example of me not understanding who votes cuz I was worried he would stay! But a nasty shit is a shit is a shit and all the voters thought so too, thank god. 

Eviction night: Davinia: Maxwell! Cue  from the shits and them saying "Ugh mate, that's well bad. _He_ [Kemal] is nothing, don't worry about it. It's not you, it's _him_" and all this other bizarre shit that didn't make any real sense.

Ya get me?


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Kinga  my _hero_.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Kinga  my _hero_.



She was good 

Do you understand what I'm trying to say though? Do you? Do you? Snaps n Foo has worried me now, the bastards


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

I understood the first post 

Saskia and Maxwell were absolutely disgusting, I'd forgotten about them.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Kinga  my _hero_.





5t3IIa said:


> She was good



No, what Pip's trying to say there (subtley, granted) is that she doesn't get you either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> I understood the first post
> 
> Saskia and Maxwell were absolutely disgusting, I'd forgotten about them.



They were both really big and physically intimidating too.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I hope Kris will be toast tonight 

next week I want Noirin out - detest the narcissistic twit. Talk about 'you wouldn't let it lie'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

pennimania said:


> Well I hope Kris will be toast tonight
> 
> next week I want Noirin out - detest the narcissistic twit. Talk about 'you wouldn't let it lie'



Did Siavash basically say 'Yeah I think this about you and I'm not the only one' but actually no one else _had_ said anything?

Is that the crux of why he's in the shit now, and why Noz won't stop going on about it?


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They were both really big and physically intimidating too.



Well they bought a house together then split up and had to carry on living with each other, glowering over the cornflakes so they got theirs, kind of.

BTW I didn't realise until today, but Kemal and Siavash remind me of two of my best friends


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did Siavash basically say 'Yeah I think this about you and I'm not the only one' but actually no one else _had_ said anything?
> 
> Is that the crux of why he's in the shit now, and why Noz won't stop going on about it?



Yeah, basically.

I haven't seen anyone slag her off but for some reason kris and Karly got named.  I dunno...it seemed like he was talking about their attitude rather than anything they'd specifically said but he got shat all over basically.  

I like Siavash the most out of everyone in there but, let's be honest, he's far, far from being classic BB.  None of them in there are, really.  Even Freddie is an annoying prick who none of us would ever want to talk to in real life rather than a classic character like Pete Bennett, Brian Dowling etc.


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I like Siavash the most out of everyone in there but, let's be honest, he's far, far from being classic BB.  None of them in there are, really.  Even Freddie is an annoying prick who none of us would ever want to talk to in real life rather than a classic character like Pete Bennett, Brian Dowling etc.



...Nicky Grahame. I hear you Ken.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

This is going to be another one where we don't remember anything about them after a year. Freddie? Yeah, Freddie - you know the massively posh twat one who ended up getting drunk and making a pass at the gay Geordie one and falling into a pan of boiling pasta? Him? Remember?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> ...Nicky Grahame. I hear you Ken.



My facebook mate Nikki, yeah.  Looking back, with her and Pete in the same house, BB was really spoiling us.  I'd kill for a Charley Uchea right about now.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is going to be another one where we don't remember anything about them after a year. Freddie? Yeah, Freddie - you know the massively posh twat one who ended up getting drunk and making a pass at the gay Geordie one and falling into a pan of boiling pasta? Him? Remember?



Yeah, it's not quite "the year that that Cameron bloke won it" but it ain't great considering the show is meant to be fighting for its life.


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't it the last year anyway? It's basically in a hospice, waiting for the inevitable end, too piss soaked and depressing for all but it's most dedicated relatives to bother visiting.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Isn't it the last year anyway? *It's basically in a hospice,* waiting for the inevitable end, too piss soaked and depressing for all but it's most dedicated relatives to bother visiting.



That would be interesting. Set it in a hospice, and the public vote on who gets euthenised at the end of each week...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

After all the bullying and nigger stuff it's really on it's arse trying to get the right sort of people I think. 

This lot are probably somewhat like the first year - sorta boring but toally fascinating because it was all new. I mean, they are clearly nothing like them at all but they are _safe_ in a similar way, iyswim.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Isn't it the last year anyway? It's basically in a hospice, waiting for the inevitable end, too piss soaked and depressing for all but it's most dedicated relatives to bother visiting.



Nah, it's confirmed for next year as well.  Would seem a bit odd to end on series 11 though.  Personally I think they're mental if they kill it off - it can't cost all that much to make, can it?  Once the initial outlay on the house is done, which you can scale back or get freebies for etc.  The sponsorship alone probably pays for that, I reckon so everything else - the phone calls, texts and ads during the show are all on top.  

Pure speculation on my part but it just seems like an easy show for them to have and Channel 4 is well used to getting 2 mil or so viewers.  In fact, Brookie only used to get about 3 mil and that was pre-net and brilliant games consoles, mega Sky etc.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 10, 2009)

> it can't cost all that much to make, can it?



Building the house; having a crew of about 80 people on rotation 24/7 for 11 weeks, security etc. Reality shows llike BB and IACGMOOH are expensive productions mate...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought it was drawing to a 'dignified' close after the next one and we all knew that?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Building the house; having a crew of about 80 people on rotation 24/7 for 11 weeks, security etc. Reality shows llike BB and IACGMOOH are expensive productions mate...



I suppose...Do you think they're loss making though?  I mean a lot of the production crew is probably runners and what have you isn't it?  I really don't know too much about this so I'm really firing out statements to be shot down or supported by someone who does.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought it was drawing to a 'dignified' close after the next one and we all knew that?



First summer after it's gone, we'll all be crying out for it to come back.  It stands or falls on the quality of the housemates so it could be as good or as bad as they are in any given year.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I suppose...Do you think they're loss making though?  I mean a lot of the production crew is probably runners and what have you isn't it?  I really don't know too much about this so I'm really firing out statements to be shot down or supported by someone who does.



A couple of years ago C5 attempted to do a meta-reality show which pretty much aped the BB format, featuring ex-BB and other RT 'stars', especially the controversial ones.

It was supposed to last 10 weeks, it lasted about 15 days IIRC because it got no viewers, and had been very expensive to set up and run.

It's a popular myth that reality shows of the BB type are cheap telly - they aren't, they're pretty costly (not as costly as Big Drama tho), and are almost wholly reliant on the voting system to cover costs and make money.

Cheap as chips formats - talent shows, clips collections.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> *A couple of years ago C5 attempted to do a meta-reality show which pretty much aped the BB format, featuring ex-BB and other RT 'stars', especially the controversial ones.*
> 
> It was supposed to last 10 weeks, it lasted about 15 days IIRC because it got no viewers, and had been very expensive to set up and run.
> 
> ...



Back to Reality, my favourite show of all time, when Rik Waller said "I _am_ beautiful, no matter _what_ you say and words _can't_ bring me down", yes, I recall it.

Thing is though, as I say, BB is still getting about 2 mil whereas I think BTR got me and my mate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm tired of it tbh. Perhaps I've grown out of it, perhaps it's shit, perhaps I never really 'enjoyed' it in the first place. As I _keep fucking repeating_ I get slightly weirded out that I don't understand who votes and why. 

I consider the whole thing _done_. Soz Ken.


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Isn't it the last year anyway? It's basically in a hospice, waiting for the inevitable end, too piss soaked and depressing for all but it's most dedicated relatives to bother visiting.



ha, well put.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Guess it looks like I'm going on BB next year then.


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2009)

oh don't ken. one of my sons (the poncy one) keeps telling me he's going for it. i'm not sure if he's winding me up or not, but the thought makes me feel faint with anxiety. 

he won't will he?

you won't will you?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Does he know you refer to him as 'the poncy one'? 

He will if he knows that.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

lol @ redsnapper.

Foo, don't worry - I don't just have too many skeletons in my closet, I have massive rolling boulders and spears that fly out of the walls as well.  My closet is the Temple of Doom, basically.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

she called one of them a dick the other day snapper.  That made  me laugh - a mum calling her lad a "dick"


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

My mum goes round telling people I have "unique levels of self satisfaction".  That's like her fucking catchphrase now.


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Two women in front of me in the shopping queue just now were going on about how they _looooove_ Kris and Charlie, and how Kris and Charlie are their absolute _faaaaavourites_  that, yet again, is Clapham Sainsburys for you


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Charlie is a bigger cunt than Kris I reckon but those two women are stupid bitches.  Sorry, but they are.


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Charlie is a bigger cunt than Kris I reckon but those two women are stupid bitches.  Sorry, but they are.



Do you think?  about Charlie being a bigger cunt than Kris I mean, everything about those women screamed stupid bitches. Including me, clutching my oranges


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

This was in Sainsburys, yeah?  That shit just won't fly in there.  You want Aldi.  

Yeah, definitely Charlie is the bigger prick.  I absolutely hate the guy and I've known his sort before - like the other night when he was a cunt to Rodrigo then ran in the Diary Room for ages bawling it, complaining of being picked on and saying he could sit there and cry all night.  He'd not shown any sign of being upset till he sat down and, in any event, he had started the whole motherfuckin ruckus.  I mean......_come on_!


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 10, 2009)

who is up for eviction this week


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

halfwit, marcus, charlie, kris and dogface.

KRIS OUT!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Marcus out then he falls down the stairs and dies!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

nah, I really want that little gang chipped away at tonight.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Seriously though, Marcus's misogyny and general boasty wankiness is a bit too much even for me.  And I've won 10,000 medals, so...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

Kris out !!! voted 10 times already and have wine.. so might vote more !!!


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone here placed any bets on potential winners?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

nah i always wish i did first week but never do 

i want halfwit to win


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

I want a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

I want poshspice


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

Really?  You don't think she'd be a bit.......of a fucking nightmare?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry in 1997 when there was something to hold onto like.....

and just the one weekend would be enough like....


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

I quite like VB, I think she's a nice girl who gets a hard time.

How much does Karly's facepaint suit her?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

voted 5 more times for Kris


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Steady on Bob! Money doesn't grow on trees you know!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2009)

It completely does.


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It completely does.



You try telling the bill payer that


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It completely does.



What he said ^^


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

another one for Kris out!  

I'm liking Freddie this episode.  He was being so silly as the cat he kind of won me over.  

What was Marcus ON about with that foot/karate rubbish?


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

Pieface said:


> another one for Kris out!
> 
> I'm liking Freddie this episode.  He was being so silly as the cat he kind of won me over.
> 
> What was Marcus ON about with that foot/karate rubbish?



Yeah, he got a blister so deep his bone poked through? From karate? What?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

It's like no one in the playground punched him for saying that sort of thing so he never grew out of it.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 10, 2009)

Pieface said:


> It's like no one in the playground punched him for saying that sort of thing so he never grew out of it.



Or they tried to hit him and he beat them with his bellend.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

i think Marcus will go, but i want Kris out...


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jul 10, 2009)

Who's out?  I don't have a TV here.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

not told yet... 15 mins


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Or they tried to hit him and he beat them with his bellend.



thanks. thanks for that image. thank you


----------



## revol68 (Jul 10, 2009)

Pieface said:


> thanks. thanks for that image. thank you



I wonder if many school kids have tried to beat off his bellend.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2009)

Kris has gone. Official.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

for sure?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet.  He's thickie mcthick as well so he'll give a boring  interview.  I might as well go to bed


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

gutted!!


----------



## Pip (Jul 10, 2009)

The look on Charlie's face was priceless and delicious. "Wha.. whaat? My snotty little boyfriend is less popular than Halfwit and Marcus?????" 
That shit's my lifeblood, I could feast on disappointment like that.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

He thought he was staying, he fucking did didn't he?!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

MELANIE BLATT?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Oooh!  Go Mel


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2009)

my 20 votes did it


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

well done bob - I think it was defffo you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2009)

Kris got 63% of the vote in a 5-way. Impressive work.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 10, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## Pieface (Jul 10, 2009)

Makes you proud that they got the right man doesn't it?  Well, that bob2009 got the right man.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm glad Kris went and he was a bit of a twat but..........damn he is pretty......


----------



## Pieface (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you think so?  I find him a bit......muppetty.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeh. I dunno why but.....there is just something so pretty about his face. 
Twat though. I don't tolerate twats so glad he went! 
And that body language guy got him sussed. He def. isn't that into Dogface. You could see it in his face when they were interviewing him. Teeniest of smirks every now n then.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 11, 2009)

Didn't he say in the house that he's scared by big breasts? He's just rubbish. 


I love Melanie Blatt. Remember the all saints invasion on not quite celebrity big brother?  

And what is this about more housemates? fucks sake. Siavash for the win.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish they would get rid of that Irish bird who has biro on her face. 

Hell just drop a bomb on the lot of them and do humanity a favour.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2009)

new housemates will shake things up a bit. and housemates from previous years going in next week  (though that will probably be a boring old flop)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2009)

Well done bob! *applause*

Melanie was shit - talk about nervous!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> new housemates will shake things up a bit. and housemates from previous years going in next week  (though that will probably be a boring old flop)



about time they did something to liven things up - I'm so bored with this year's BB - couldn't even be arsed to watch the eviction last night, this is not like me.


----------



## foo (Jul 11, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Does he know you refer to him as 'the poncy one'?
> 
> He will if he knows that.



oh don't feel sorry for him snapper, that boy's sense of humour is twisted! and you'd never know it on meeting him. he's constantly on some kind of wind up with me...cos i'll admit i am guilable is some circumstances. winding up is in the family, but he's the worst/best cos he's so sharp and dry. 

anyway, MARCUS IS OUT!   i'm going to go flop on the sofa and catch up - and laugh spitefully as he gets boo'd.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2009)

Marcus? Uh oh poor foo


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

foo said:


> anyway, *MARCUS IS OUT!*   i'm going to go flop on the sofa and catch up - and laugh spitefully as he gets boo'd.



I see what you mean about the winding up thing but who exactly were you intending to catch out with that one


----------



## foo (Jul 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Marcus? Uh oh poor foo



oh yeh it's fucking Kris isn't it!  

and i knew that  Tanky texted me last night while i was in the pub. yep i knew it, yet i hate Marcus that much i must've woke up with my brain believing it was him.

still, Kris, total twat. brilliant Halfwit beat him, i bet he can't fucking believe it.

coffee and toast made, watching Kris get boo'd (he does doesn't he?) will be *almost* as good as watching cunt Marcus stumble down those exit stairs into the boo'ing crowd as some clever sod snips his ponytail off on the way down. 

hangovers make me wonderfullly mean.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> I see what you mean about the winding up thing but who exactly were you intending to catch out with that one



She's only fooling herself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2009)

foo said:


> oh yeh it's fucking Kris isn't it!
> 
> and i knew that. Tanky texted me last night while i was in the pub. yep i knew it, yet i hate Marcus that much i must've woke up with my brain believing it was him.
> 
> ...




I watched Kris _very very_ carefully as he was walking out and let out a smug double-chinny smirk when his eyebrows finally went  at the SHIT reception he was getting


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah, watching the penny drop made me laugh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2009)

See Hafwit's Siavash inspired blue make-up visor thingy? Half-cool, half-not at all really.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See Hafwit's Siavash inspired blue make-up visor thingy? Half-cool, half-not at all really.



I was wondering if he was doing that Oxfam, paint yerself blue thingie   I thought they did wonders with that face paint, much higher standard than usual.

Well thank fuck Kris is gone. 

Now I'm spoilt for choice - I wouldn't mind to see Charlie, Roderigo, Carly, Lisa, or Sophie out.

Mostly I would like the end of the poisonous Noirin, but sadly I don't see that happening.

I am starting to like Marcus - he says really hilarious things 'to be honest, I could do that with my bellend' about pulling some huge weight.  Calling Carly a 'little ball of hate' pretty well my opinion of her.

And you have to admire how he tells people exactly what he thinks of them - I wish I had that type of up frontedness.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2009)

I think you're COMPLETELY wrong about Noirin!


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 11, 2009)

when's the BB final, btw?


----------



## pennimania (Jul 11, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> I think you're COMPLETELY wrong about Noirin!



C'mon then ! I'm ready to be talked round! 

She came across better tonight and apologised for being a twit to Siavash. 

I feel ashamed that I don't like any of the women in BB, she is the best of a bad lot.

I suppose no sensible woman would put themselves up for it these days.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Marcus' comment just then, was fucking weird...


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2009)

What did he saaaaay?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2009)

That his going to chase Noireen, and its not like on the outside world where she can get away, shes stuck in there with him and he can run faster then her...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2009)

God, Marcus is sad. 

And Noirin is fully aware of what she is doing imo. Lisa is right, she should be discouraging Marcus much more. Not doing so is letting him continue with his delusions.
After tonight, where she lay there and let him paint her with her bra undone as well (nothing wrong with that one bit cept it was for a guy she KNOWS is pretty obsessed with her), I think she deserves a good fukn kick up the arse.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 12, 2009)

I loved Halfwit in the diary room in tonight's episode. What are they putting in his water?

Oh and Siavash's reaction to the spider in the kitchen was bloody funny!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2009)

I laughed so much!!! Poor Siavash PMSL! 

I think Halfwit is slowly losing his mi..........oh wait.


----------



## brianx (Jul 12, 2009)

Mrs Doyle to delivery man
"Would you like a cup of tea?"
"No thanks Mrs Doyle, I've got an allergy and if I have cup of teas there's a 90% chance that I'll die"
"Oh, I'll make you one anyway in case you change your mind"


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 13, 2009)

Did they put Mrs Doyle in the Big Brother House?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

I think brianx meant to post in the father ted quotes thread


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 13, 2009)

brianx said:


> Mrs Doyle to delivery man
> "Would you like a cup of tea?"
> "No thanks Mrs Doyle, I've got an allergy and if I have cup of teas there's a 90% chance that I'll die"
> "Oh, I'll make you one anyway in case you change your mind"





Tank Girl said:


> I think brianx meant to post in the father ted quotes thread



Yep; I reckon there is a random BB comment on the Father Ted thread.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2009)

Nominated this week: Karly, Noirin, Sophie, Siavash.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I'll be wanting noirin to go this week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nominated this week: Karly, Noirin, Sophie, Siavash.



I can see that Karly's been annoying and Siavash and Noz have drawn attention to themselves.

What's with Sophie?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

I presume cos she said she wanted to be nominated a day or two ago. Not same without pretty boy. She's got punishment for saying it. DUnno what though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

OK, she can go if she wants then *yawns*


----------



## Pip (Jul 13, 2009)

I bet it's going to be completely crap when they put ex-contestants in there BTW. They'll just turn up for a day, talk about the party circuit or some crap and then go again. My predications are Michelle Bass, Nasty Nick and that geeky one with glasses who's a bit like Moss from the IT crowd.

SNOOOOOORRRRRRRE.

Maybe I'll be proved wrong though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder if they'll feel like celabs when they go in and end up being bored, boring and ignored. That would be cool but not very interesting I suppose. They'll be a lot of bird and plane noises if they talk about the outside world and that'll be deadly.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I bet it's going to be completely crap when they put ex-contestants in there BTW. They'll just turn up for a day, talk about the party circuit or some crap and then go again. My predications are Michelle Bass, Nasty Nick and that geeky one with glasses who's a bit like Moss from the IT crowd.
> 
> SNOOOOOORRRRRRRE.
> 
> Maybe I'll be proved wrong though



Yeah, it's going to be really, really shit I reckon.


----------



## citygirl (Jul 13, 2009)

oh my god i can't _stand_ that lech marcus a minute longer   *puking smiley*


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> My predications are Michelle Bass, Nasty Nick and that geeky one with glasses who's a bit like Moss from the IT crowd.



At the end of BB last night they said it was gonna be Michelle Bass, Nasty Nick (as you correctly predicted), Brian who won the last one and some dude called Rex from one of the years I never tuned in.


----------



## Pip (Jul 13, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> At the end of BB last night they said it was gonna be Michelle Bass, Nasty Nick (as you correctly predicted), Brian who won the last one and some dude called Rex from one of the years I never tuned in.



It was probably a case of the information going into my brain without me realising because I was distracted, rather than a clever prediction, but my point still stands: it's gon be shit.

Wait, BB LAST NIGHT? I didn't watch it last night, it was a clever prediction, wooohoooooo!

Not woohoo to crap big brother though


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

I think so too Pip. New housemates might bring us more entertainment tho.....hopefully.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

sadken's mate nikki is going in as well.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

It needs shakin up somehow for sure but I doubt bringing in that set of muppets is gonna do it. 

It's hardly been the most interesting series so far anyway and last night it was like watching people gathered at a wake. Sophie, Karly, Lisa and Charlie were still depressed after Kris' exit; Marcus was being even more Marcus-like than normal which just makes him look like a big kid acting like a dick; Rod was just Rod i.e. watching paint dry would be more entertaining and Halfwit was being even more half-witted (which was only mildly amusing tbf).

Sophie, bless her, had these little but noticeable dark bags under her eyes that deffo weren't there before Kris left


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

Rex is king.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Sophie, Karly, Lisa and Charlie were still depressed after Kris' exit;


They wore black u know


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> They wore black u know



Lol, that's right they did. I'd forgotten that until just now as well.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Rex is a cock.




corrected that for you


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> corrected that for you


Damn right. He was a fukn tool.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2009)

what's wrong wiv you??  nicole! what's wrong wiv you?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

god nicole was a fucking pain in the arse!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

They're both at the top of my "most fukn annoying housemate" list that's for sure.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, NICOLE was, not REX!  

I reckon it's between Pete Bennett and Rex as my favourite housemate ever.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, NICOLE was, not REX!
> 
> I reckon it's between Pete Bennett and Rex as my favourite housemate ever.




I liked rex.  But only because he was SUCH a nob.  He made me laugh.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

He was hilarious!  Intentionally!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 13, 2009)

He was certainly funny in the Irish dancing task. Most of the rest of the time, I'm afraid I agree he was a bit of a knob


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 13, 2009)

Rex Nomark was a bullying Tossbag.

I'd like to fight him


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Rex Nomark was a bullying Tossbag.
> 
> I'd like to fight him



We can go to his restaurant?  I did scope it out at the time - can't remember the name now but he definitely still works there/runs it cos he namechecked it recently in some celeb rag I was reading with avid interest.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL, I only just spotted "Nomark" as well.  That's a good one - how did we not say that last year?


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> LOL, I only just spotted "Nomark" as well.  That's a good one - how did we not say that last year?



Coz you fucking Bum him!



real reason: probably coz we didn't know his last name. BB tend not to use them innit!


----------



## foo (Jul 13, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nominated this week: Karly, Noirin, Sophie, Siavash.



not marcus?? 

NOT MARCUS???


----------



## foo (Jul 13, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> sadken's mate nikki is going in as well.



nikki as in nightmare nikki? 

brilliant.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

NOT MARCUS?!?!?!??!?!?!?!

Stalker - who I do or do not bum is of little relevance to the issue at hand, my friend, and that is that Rex OWNED that house last year and was really funny doing it, till his mrs turned up...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

foo said:


> nikki as in nightmare nikki?
> 
> brilliant.



No, Nikki as in my mate Nikki Grahame, who is my mate.  She's such a one!


----------



## foo (Jul 13, 2009)

Nikki as in the screamer, mental funny girl? she was one of my favourite ever housemates. 

i think Rex was a pratt though


----------



## pennimania (Jul 13, 2009)

Nikki and Rex are two my favourites as well 

I am beginning to think Noirin actually likes Marcus now but is embarassed to admit it


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nikki just needed fucking put down and that retard clown she took up with.

I've come to the conclusion that to win big bro you have to be a one dimensional caricature/simpleton.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nominated this week: Karly, Noirin, Sophie, Siavash.



Fair play to halfers, 1st week he hasn't been up 

Bout time Karly was up and Noz for that matter. I reckon Noz is doin' one on friday. Hah!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 13, 2009)

Noirin will go.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol@Siavash not being able to swear. He'll never do it!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 13, 2009)

erm, yeah we know thats why he's up


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh fuk sake.


----------



## Pip (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol @ Lisa's diary room diatribe against Marcus ending with "...he's a good drawer though".


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

ffs marcus!

"I want a hug noirin"

"well I DON'T"


----------



## Pip (Jul 13, 2009)

From Grace Dent's twitter: N has never attempted to form friendships based on anything more than her sitting silently, being adored+complimented by weirdos.



God, fuck off Marcus


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

"What can I do to make you more relaxed."  
Noirin is having a rant about Lisa etc. and all he is concerned about is getting closer to her somehow. "Noirin....I like you"  Creepy, annoying twonk.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 13, 2009)

and stuff like that


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

shut up lisa.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

apparently nasty nick has pulled out of going into the house. oh.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2009)

OoOooo wonder why


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> apparently nasty nick has pulled out of going into the house. oh.



Oh


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

he didn't want to be made a fool of 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrot...ts-reasons-for-pull-out.html#article_continue


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Noirin will go.



In a past series with plenty of casual viewers Noirin would probably go, due to the usual is-she-isn't-she-a-flirt? controversies. However, in this sub-3 million (sometimes sub-2 million) ratings-death series, the BB fanatic is king.
By which I mean that the good people on digitalspy who actually repeat vote are voting in droves for Karly - because Lisa isn't up, so Karly will have to do. They also appear to be in the process of adopting Noirin as their new Aisleyne, thanks largely to a few tears and Lisa having a pop at her.

It's all fairly daft, and Karly (who's not done much wrong apart from choose the wrong friends imo) will probably go, despite getting zero airtime and Noirin entering meltdown. Ironically, the better the viewing figures in this anniversary week the better the chances of Karly staying, so if it goes well it may not be as cut and dried as it seems.
It's pretty clear that the production team would prefer centre-of-attention Noirin in the house rather than a non-performing Karly, so obviously that counts too.

Siavash and Sophie are obviously safe.

Initial eviction *oddsflash!*

Karly: 1.18
Noirin: 6.8
Siavash: 100.0
Sophie:100.00


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL nick bateman
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...aring-fee-will-go-to-Jade-Goodys-charity.html


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2009)

Sophie seems like a nice girl, actually, she just wears her insecurity on her sleeve doesn't she?  Karly, I've got no time for at all, she's pretty vicious.  I've gone off Noirin so either of those two would be alright to go as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pip (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> LOL nick bateman
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...aring-fee-will-go-to-Jade-Goodys-charity.html



I don't blame him to be honest.

In my house he's referred to as Nick Battyman btw. Sometimes Nick BATE maannnn if I'm in polite company. The jokes write themselves.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2009)

Pip said:


> I don't blame him to be honest.
> 
> In my house he's referred to as Nick Battyman btw. Sometimes Nick BATE maannnn if I'm in polite company. The jokes write themselves.



How often does it come up, out of interest?  I still mention him probably once a month or so, I reckon.  I'm going to say he was my favourite of all time, actually - that was the best series and he ruled it.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Stalker - who I do or do not bum is of little relevance to the issue at hand, my friend,




AHA! so you admit it?



Sadken said:


> and that is that Rex OWNED that house last year and was really funny doing it, till his mrs turned up...




He did make BB9 interesting, yes. But he is still a fooking cock!

I mean, would you hang out with him?

go few a few jars with him would ya?


----------



## Pip (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How often does it come up, out of interest?  I still mention him probably once a month or so, I reckon.  I'm going to say he was my favourite of all time, actually - that was the best series and he ruled it.



Oooh, at least once every two years. I'm obsessed!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly?  




Yes.  Absolutely I would but, then, I'd go for a few with pretty much anyone who'd ever been on BB just to stare at them a bit and ask them weird questions.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sophie seems like a nice girl, actually, she just wears her insecurity on her sleeve doesn't she?  Karly, I've got no time for at all, she's pretty vicious.  I've gone off Noirin so either of those two would be alright to go as far as I'm concerned.



I love Sophie, she's got such a cute face.


----------



## zit (Jul 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I love Sophie, she's got such a cute face.




I love her even more when she's pissed.


----------



## Looby (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear Marcus, 

Fuck off and die you desperate, creepy old sex pest. 

Ta very much

sparklefish


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 14, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Dear Marcus,
> 
> Fuck off and die you desperate, creepy old sex pest.
> 
> ...



Gary Glitter bouffant and Gary Glitter facial hair and stuff like that


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 14, 2009)

For Big Brother 11, they should do it out at sea.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2009)

Shipwrecked meets Big Bro, could be entertaining.

I think they should do it in a maze that changes walls every morning.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 14, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Shipwrecked meets Big Bro, could be entertaining.
> 
> I think they should do it in a maze that changes walls every morning.



They did an Irish version of that, and the ship nearly sank! They had to be airlifted off, it was fab!


----------



## Looby (Jul 14, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> They did an Irish version of that, and the ship nearly sank! They had to be airlifted off, it was fab!


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 14, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> They did an Irish version of that, and the ship nearly sank! They had to be airlifted off, it was fab!



Lol, an Irish show I would actually consider watching


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2009)

Federico from BB4 has, predictably, let slip about Michael Jackson's death in a task he did with Noirin earlier today.
He performed an abysmal MJ dance routine, questioned Noirin as to who he was 'doing', and then when she'd finally guessed casually asked if she'd 'heard the news' about his death: "yeah, cardiac arrest I think it was, anyway shall we do this task then?". 

It was so clumsy and embarrassing you'd think the production team had told him to do it to stop the subject dominating the eviction shows. Oh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Do they care about MJ? Were there tears and that?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2009)

I wondered if they'd somehow fix it so the HM's would learn of jacko's demise before leaving the house. I'm sure Lisa had no idea who the fuck she was competing against at first til BB said his name over the loudspeaker 

The black guy that won the egg & spoon race was he the same guy that had blazing rows and nearly got chucked out for intimidating some of the other HM's in the series when the transexual won?

I wont be voting this week but I reckon Noz is going on friday, close call between her and Karly tho'.


----------



## foo (Jul 15, 2009)

i don't remember Dean at all 

thought Halfwit was ace last night


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> I wondered if they'd somehow fix it so the HM's would learn of jacko's demise before leaving the house. I'm sure Lisa had no idea who the fuck she was competing against at first til BB said his name over the loudspeaker
> 
> The black guy that won the egg & spoon race was he the same guy that had blazing rows and nearly got chucked out for intimidating some of the other HM's in the series when the transexual won?
> 
> I wont be voting this week but I reckon Noz is going on friday, close call between her and Karly tho'.




No, that was Victor. The egg and spoon guy is Lee who had a bit of a thing with one housemate Adele then moved on to Sophie and they got married and it was on the telly box but they're divorced now.

I'll be voting for Noirin, it's time for her to go. She's really fucked things up for herself in there and her big mistake was shitting on Siavash because he's much more popular than her.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2009)

foo said:


> i don't remember Dean at all
> 
> thought Halfwit was ace last night



He was in with Elizabeth who liked knitwear. Pretty dull.


----------



## foo (Jul 15, 2009)

don't remember Elizabeth either Sparkle  maybe i missed out on that series. 

that Charlie reminds me of Matthew Wright when he smiles..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He was in with Elizabeth who liked knitwear. Pretty dull.



Dean? Was he tall and gay? I liked him I think. Someone who was too mellow and nice to win. 

Elizabeth - knitwear, Scottish islands, lover 50+ years older than her, in with the stripper girl who plucked her pubes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

foo said:


> don't remember Elizabeth either Sparkle  maybe i missed out on that series.
> 
> that Charlie reminds me of Matthew Wright when he smiles..



Matthew Wright schooled with my old flatmates sister or something and he used to come home and find him sprawled all over the floor laughing at Gimme Gimme Gimme and stoned out of his gourd. I like him for that.


----------



## foo (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Elizabeth - knitwear, Scottish islands, lover 50+ years older than her, in with the stripper girl who plucked her pubes?



you just made that up 

good story Stella. anyone who sprawls on the floor, stoned, laughing at Gimme Gimme Gimme is alright by me. 'you bitch!' etc.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 15, 2009)

foo said:


> don't remember Elizabeth either Sparkle  maybe i missed out on that series.
> 
> that Charlie reminds me of Matthew Wright when he smiles..



Picture Ermintrude.   Remember her now?


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2009)

Even though he's a bit of a tit I kind of fancy Federico.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2009)

Just me tonight then. 

Dogface is gonna be up against Michelle Bass isn't she? That was hilarious and Dogface isn't going to be any better.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2009)

He was a total knob, what are you saying sparkles 

Did you see Marcus just now gesturing to Michelle to get her tits out lol fuckin dick he is, I'm  for him.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish bad terrible things upon marcus. the twat. I really wanna stab him.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2009)

Pie jesus - ahahahah!

what in absolute fucks name is she doing......


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> I'm  for him.



init man, I only saw yesterdays earlier, I was cringeing!!!!!! all he wanted was some fuckin cuddle, what a SLEAZECUNT!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> He was a total knob, what are you saying sparkles




I know, I feel ashamed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 15, 2009)

My ears are bleeding


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2009)

God, dogface is fucking awful. I'm x-factor finalist material compared to her.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I wish bad terrible things upon marcus. the twat. I really wanna stab him.



No offence to anyone with an actual harelip but I think marcus is a bit hare of lip as well, you watch his mouth when the camera homes in on him.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 15, 2009)

How can somebody look at the word anything and come up with "any_hing_"?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2009)

This is Karly you're on about I take it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2009)

Quite an interesting show tonight in that it marked a plausible bid for the winner's spot for Sophie if Freddie's head continues to grow. Once a series you get a pivotal diary room scene that makes you think someone has a genuine chance, and for me this was it. Her initial attempt at Pie Jesus was charming. Sophie does need Kris to properly dump her to stand a chance of winning though. File under promising. 12/1 to back, was 20/1 a few days ago.

Craig and Makosi were for me the only former housemates to make an impression. Loved the way they messed Siavash's head up about the second house. Come in, fuck with people, leave saying you're bored. Bravo. 

The VILE Nikki from BB7 was in the house today, and pleasingly called Marcus a "big fat beast", although sadly not to his face.

Karly is still overwhelming fave to be evicted on friday. 8/1 on to go.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 15, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Craig and Makosi were for me the only former housemates to make an impression. Loved the way they messed Siavash's head up about the second house. Come in, fuck with people, leave saying you're bored. Bravo.


I loved that too


----------



## zit (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahhh, Makosi, what a star.  They don't make HMs like her anymore.  What a legend.  Shame she wasn't in the house for longer.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> No offence to anyone with an actual harelip but I think marcus is a bit hare of lip as well, you watch his mouth when the camera homes in on him.



naaaah he's just got pemamongface.... no fuckin wonder noirin don't wanna bang it really....

I feel quite sorry for her tbh, her whole experience of big brother is just having immature letchy cunts after her, it can't be nice.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2009)

It was interesting seeing peoples' reactions to Michael Jackson. Obviously when I found out myself I was too shocked to watch other people. It's not a situation you often find yourself in, really. They are literally the last people in the world to know. (Well, of the people who would care.)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 16, 2009)

Slightly lewd but still quite cute pics of Sophie auditioning to be the next phantom flan-flinger.


----------



## zit (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone remember Craig Coates?  The HM who fell in love with Anthony Hatton.  He was on the HLs show with Makosi this week as a part of the 10 year celebrations.

Well apparently he's now doing seedy web-cam porn. 

http://www.moopy.org.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=60936  (NSFW!)

(half way down page).


----------



## Pip (Jul 16, 2009)

zit said:


> Anyone remember Craig Coates?  The HM who fell in love with Anthony Hatton.  He was on the HLs show with Makosi this week as a part of the 10 year celebrations.
> 
> Well apparently he's now doing seedy web-cam porn.
> 
> ...



Now THAT is someone I talk about regularly. He really stuck with me 

Edit: oh my god  he looks like he's still wearing his Myra Hindley wig!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

ahhhh craig, he was so pathetic


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2009)

His voice REALLY made me want to slap his stupid face.


----------



## Pip (Jul 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> His voice REALLY made me want to slap his stupid face.



I've got a theory that Alan Carr is only funny because we've got Craig lols imprinted on our brains.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Quite an interesting show tonight in that it marked a plausible bid for the winner's spot for Sophie if Freddie's head continues to grow. Once a series you get a pivotal diary room scene that makes you think someone has a genuine chance, and for me this was it. Her initial attempt at Pie Jesus was charming. Sophie does need Kris to properly dump her to stand a chance of winning though. File under promising. 12/1 to back, was 20/1 a few days ago.
> 
> Craig and Makosi were for me the only former housemates to make an impression. Loved the way they messed Siavash's head up about the second house. Come in, fuck with people, leave saying you're bored. Bravo.
> 
> ...



Your BB posts give me a stiffy. I bet they give foo one too :thumbup:


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikki's the best of the ex HM's, she's good value  and she hates Marcus


----------



## Pip (Jul 16, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Nikki's the best of the ex HM's, she's good value  and she hates Marcus



That was a bit weird and uncomfortable to watch though

'whhhhy did you want Pete over meeee?'
'erm I dinnae ken'
'but why hiiiim over meeee?'
'err'
'AAAAARGHHH SQUEEEAAAL GIMME A HUG!!!!!'


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2009)

Hehehe yep. In short bursts she's amusing n kinda sweet. Only in short bursts tho


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2009)

Pip said:


> That was a bit weird and uncomfortable to watch though
> 'whhhhy did you want Pete over meeee?'
> 'erm I dinnae ken'
> 'but why hiiiim over meeee?'
> ...



Heh but Karly saved herself n ended up saying "I didn't think you;d come" which made Nikki happy n get huggy


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How can somebody look at the word anything and come up with "any_hing_"?



We're economical with our "t's" up here


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2009)

I LOVE the way she's says anyhing and nay botha and other fabulous scottishismismmms


----------



## Looby (Jul 16, 2009)

I dinnae ken what you're talking about


----------



## Pip (Jul 16, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I dinnae ken what you're talking about



"Dear Ken" according to Nikki. Obviously a nod to her favourite facebook friend.


----------



## Pip (Jul 16, 2009)

Dear, sweet Rodrigo 

The wonder Grace Dent tweets 'rodrigo's too scared to run anywhere in a hurry looking guilty in case special branch execute him'


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 16, 2009)

Adorable but fuknell his fun has run away! 


Laughed my ass off at Siavash forgetting he was afraid of heights. He did that high pitch noise again like he did with the spider in the kitchen


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 16, 2009)

Pip said:


> "Dear Ken" according to Nikki. Obviously a nod to her favourite facebook friend.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dear Lisa what's the point of looking like a left over from a Criminal Justice Bill protest if all you do is smoke and ask people patronising questions like some butch mother hen?

Rodrigo has let himself down too the little boring shit, whilst Dogface has went further up in my estimation.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

That was the most pathetic protest in BB history - note to HMs, it helps to think of a cause BEFORE you make the decision to go on strike and chuck things in the pool. 

They did it properly in BB5 imo: Ahmed smashing plates and statues, Kitten being a dick from start to finish, real fights, real sex, proper silent protests, and - best of all - Michelle Bass stealing the diary room camera and setting light to it in the garden. Proper pretend rebellion. 

This lot are such a bunch of pussies. Even the rooftop protest was rubbish compared to Sandy's dash to freedom - what are you supposed to do up there? Dance around for a bit and come down again? Tossers.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

Actually, I'm wrong. Ahmed's attempted military coup was the most pathetic (and funniest) protest in BB history.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 17, 2009)

who is rex? half of my mates staus updates on facebook have something to do with him and i know its something to do with bb. Enlighten me.


dave


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

He's a notorious BB cock, but quite funny with it. Ginger, owns five hundred restaurants, lovely and attractive girlfriend, that sort of thing.

He was actually in the house today doing a task with Marcus. Pleasingly, he let slip info that Marcus should keep on with Noirin as she really is into him after all. A nicely-judged wind-up from Rex (until the stalking begins in earnest anyway, but let's forget about that for now). 

Oh, and there's five new HMs going in tomorrow:

A jet-setting playboy
A camp northerner
A rugby playing Tory
A bohemian who believes in Polyamory
A Muslim fashion designer

In other words, the usual shower...


----------



## foo (Jul 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your BB posts give me a stiffy. I bet they give foo one too :thumbup:





kinda....

you crack me up Stella. 

did i miss Nikki mentalhead going in then?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 17, 2009)

catch up...

e2a as in 4 o D rather than you should catch up...


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

I cant get 4oD to work on this pc, when you click on a link it just comes up with a blank black screen - any ideas how to solve this?


----------



## foo (Jul 17, 2009)

heh  although that'd be good advice for me too Garf...

i'm intending to catch up with all of it tonight. i want to see Makosi. i know she was a nightmare like Nikki - but i think, probably because of this, they were both brilliant housemates.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm catching up with last nights now - fucking hell I wish rodgrigo would get put out of his misery.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 17, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> I cant get 4oD to work on this pc, when you click on a link it just comes up with a blank black screen - any ideas how to solve this?



no i can has 4 oD and Iplayer via my telly box...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 17, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm catching up with last nights now - fucking hell I wish rodgrigo would get put out of his misery.



he seems to fany that geordie lad and seems dissappointed his object of affection isn't treating him like a princess he feels he is...

still not as bad as that slaker wolverine chap tho...

that irish lass should sy to him fuck off son you're a letcherious creep don't speak in my presence... 

and the miserable bull dyke is well moody too...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

yep


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no i can has 4 oD and Iplayer via my telly box...



Damn you man


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

Big boos from the Elstree chav population for Noirin. Interesting...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 17, 2009)

what's up with Marcus? He's coming across as a tad psycho with that funny little laugh.

Lisa is being her normal bastard self


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

That little scene with Lisa and Karly was really sweet though. And funny as fuck


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so glad I don't smoke


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

Davina does not suit her hair tied back, someone should tell her. I only just switched on so that's all I've got to comment on for now


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

Callie said:


> I'm so glad I don't smoke



WhyTF didn't she ask for 200 or something though?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> Davina does not suit her hair tied back, someone should tell her. I only just switched on so that's all I've got to comment on for now


I just saw her and thought "ooh they've had to tie her hair back cos it's raining"


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> WhyTF didn't she ask for 200 or something though?



I know, what  Twat

40 fags? 

the funny thing is BB asked if that was it after she said 20 and she only doubled it

what a numpty


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

More info on who's coming in:

David - An eBay retailer, Dave spends thousands of pounds on designer clothes and would love to be a fashion model. He is gay but hates being labelled by his sexuality, and considers himself unlucky in love.

Bea - A hippy chick who believes in free love, Bea has a partner but doesn't think monogamy is important. Bea 'accidentally joined a cult when she was 17 years old, and would like to be stylist or sex therapist.

Tom - Yacht broker and Tory support Tom is a former rugby player who considers himself to be spontaneous and a control freak.

Hira - Hira is a fashion designer from Pakistan who had an arranged marriage. She is never afraid to say what's on her mind and speaks very quickly, so could be annoying!

Ken - Hailing from Hong Kong, Ken considers himself to be an 'International Playboy' and is very rich indeed. He puts a huge emphasise on making money and can come across as cocky and nauseating. Oh, he's also Karly's boyfriend!

Interesting about Karly's b/f. I wouldn't imagine BB want another Rex/Nicole situation.


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Interesting about Karly's b/f. I wouldn't imagine BB want another Rex/Nicole situation.



What's that? I missed the first half hour.


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> WhyTF didn't she ask for 200 or something though?



cos shes stupid (said in my most excellentest scottish accent)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

stupet.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> What's that? I missed the first half hour.



It's happening in the next show, later tonight.

It's interesting in that you'd think Karly's boyfriend going in would be a wasted opportunity if Karly's evicted tonight. But then again they tried that stunt with Rex and Nicole last year and it was an utter disaster. I can't see them wanting to repeat that fiasco.

Therefore it may mean that Karly's due to go tonight, despite the massive boos for Noirin from the crowd.


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I was going to try and spell it how I want it to sound but.... schtupit  its open to interpretation and obviously doesn't match whats going on in my head  I blame Irvine Welsh for making me think I can do scottish accents


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Come on what's going on? I am nipping in for an update


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

Rod and Charlie had another spat and Rod, in a fit of pique, poured a whole bottle of cooking oil over charlie's bed


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

They did some task I missed, and got to choose prizes. Marcus chose a date with Noirin


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lisa is such a fucking prick, whinged about the protest in the diary room cos they 'will get in trouble' and then whined about the electric shock task, she's a like an old bull dyke granny ffs all she does is chatter inane shite and smoke fags.

As much as Rodrigo is a boring spoil sport Charlie is a dick to him and there is definitely some sort of dominance aspect to it, comes across as bullyesque behaviour sublimated as jokey horse play, Rodrigo might be seen to overreact but I think it's cos he can see what Charlie is at.

Siavash is definitely the best, and halfwit has grown on me over the past week or so.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

they got to choose either a token for the house, or a prize for themselves. only freddie chose the token (I think!).


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> As much as Rodrigo is a boring spoil sport Charlie is a dick to him and there is definitely some sort of dominance aspect to it, comes across as bullyesque behaviour sublimated as jokey horse play, Rodrigo might be seen to overreact but I think it's cos he can see what Charlie is at.



But they both want it sooooo bad


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

There's also a rubbish and confusing nominations secret task for one of the new guys tonight as well that I can't be bothered even trying to explain.
Twistarama!


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2009)

Callie said:


> But they both want it sooooo bad



yeah but I think there is definitely a power aspect to it with Charlie, maybe through his bullyish behaviour he is attempting to assert some control over the situation which his attraction to Rodrigo negates.


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

Well if you want to get all cod psychology about it then yeah maybe but some people are just more assertive while some happily take on the role of the submissive half. I think Rod doesn't seem to know how to respond to playful advances, so reacts inappropriately, gets all het up and angry.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2009)

Callie said:


> Well if you want to get all cod psychology about it then yeah maybe but some people are just more assertive while some happily take on the role of the submissive half. I think Rod doesn't seem to know how to respond to playful advances, so reacts inappropriately, gets all het up and angry.



No I think Rodrigo doesn't like Charlie trying to assert himself over him and reacts, Charlie then reacts to this and Rodrigo reacts with higher stakes as a means of ending it.

Charlie shouldn't be a cock in the first place, like throwing water in his face butmore so the physical stuff like when him and Kris put Rodrigo in the duvet cover and threatened to throw him in the pool, that is cuntish because Rodrigo can't respond in kind to that and it did have elements of bullying in it.


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of interactions between people have elements to bullying in them. But like whatevs, its all up for interpretation. Nerr


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

Karly has been evicted btw.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish I'd not looked at the thread again until davina had announced who was out.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Karly has been evicted btw.



Genius, just as her b/f goes in


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry tg! 

Normally the live feed's not that far behind - it's more like half an hour tonight with all the comings and goings.

Anyway, the new lot all seem to know the HMs from trial runs and things. Noirin in particular seems to have got a lot of new friends. Bea may liven things up, the others all look a bit limp on first impressions.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2009)

You could have spoilered that.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

it's ok o&l, I'll survive


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

her face!!!!


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor Karly 

(((Karleh)))


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

That jacket she's wearing looks just like one I lost a few months ago


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 17, 2009)

Racist.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> That jacket she's wearing looks just like one I lost a few months ago



That's karma for ya Pipski


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> You could have spoilered that.



Fair point, will do next time. Apols!


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

Didn't I say Karly's bitchy face would be her downfall!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

awww kathy burke (who is one of my fave women) loves siavash too


----------



## Pip (Jul 17, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> awww kathy burke (who is one of my fave women) loves siavash too



She can definitely be in the Siavash gang


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

I want her to play me in my biopic


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Please don't tell us the twist

ithangyew


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2009)

bloody hell, she's special


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2009)

That hamper is still sitting there full of booze, all alone


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2009)

That twist was EPIC FAIL on so many levels I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck, posh boy Tom is 27, he looks about 36 ffs!

Also that rich boy nerd Kenneth talking about getting Karly a boob job, what a prick, then I found out he also made her dye her hair blonde and wear blue contact lens, fucking hell what fucking century are we in!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 18, 2009)

keep fighting the good fight revol......


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm catching up with last nights now - fucking hell I wish rodgrigo would get put out of his misery.


I think the only way that will happen is if Charlie grabs him n snogs his face off. 



Pip said:


> That little scene with Lisa and Karly was really sweet though. And funny as fuck


I loved that too  I like Karly though...



Callie said:


> But they both want it sooooo bad


I agree! Both want each other! Imo.



Callie said:


> I think Rod doesn't seem to know how to respond to playful advances, so reacts inappropriately, gets all het up and angry.


This ^ 



Orangesanlemons said:


> Noirin in particular seems to have got a lot of new friends.


Innit.... 



Tank Girl said:


> awww kathy burke (who is one of my fave women) loves siavash too


I love her too. Met her years ago!! She bummed a fag off me on set lol. One of my few claims to fame heh. 



Tank Girl said:


> bloody hell, she's special


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I love her too. Met her years ago!! She bummed a fag off me on set lol. One of my few claims to fame heh.



aww you lucky thing!!

in other BB related news, I have defriended aisleyne on facebook


----------



## Pip (Jul 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> aww you lucky thing!!
> 
> in other BB related news, I have defriended aisleyne on facebook





Why?! Was she posting too many quizzes?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

never get too close to your idols pip, they always disappoint 

she deleted a comment I and another woman made about filthy blokes being sleazy, but left the comments by the sleazy blokes "phwwooaarrr, I'd love to fuck you aisleyne" and stuff like that  poor show ais!


----------



## Pip (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg, don't tell him but I think Ken's friends with the wrong Nikki Grahame.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

oh no! not the real nikki graham?!


----------



## Pip (Jul 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> never get too close to your idols pip, they always disappoint
> 
> she deleted a comment I and another woman made about filthy blokes being sleazy, but left the comments by the sleazy blokes "phwwooaarrr, I'd love to fuck you aisleyne" and stuff like that  poor show ais!



Whaaat? That is disappointing 
She needs to know herself.


----------



## Pip (Jul 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> he is! and aisleyne



BUT there's a fan account with a publicity photo, and then one with a myspace angle digital photo picture. Guess which one he's friends with


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> Whaaat? That is disappointing
> She needs to know herself.



bugger, I should have said that before I walked out of her life


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> BUT there's a fan account with a publicity photo, and then one with a myspace angle digital photo picture. Guess which one he's friends with



I realised what you meant after I'd hit submit reply


----------



## Pip (Jul 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> bugger, I should have said that before I walked out of her life



It's alright, I've just added her, you can speak through me


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

excellent


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooh, I've just watched all the new housemates go in, hopefully they should shake things up. Poor Karly having to leave after her bloke going in. 

Although after seeing the comments Kenneth made he sounds like a right prick.


----------



## foo (Jul 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> awww kathy burke (who is one of my fave women) loves siavash too



i let out a 'hurray!' when i saw her - haven't seen her on the box for ages. dead glad she's a BB fan too. 

Pip, and you were right, it was Karly's bitchy face that got her - that, and her teaming up with Lisa..i hadn't really taken any notice of those two tbh. 

i'm still lovin' the Siavash.


----------



## Pip (Jul 18, 2009)

foo said:


> i let out a 'hurray!' when i saw her - haven't seen her on the box for ages. dead glad she's a BB fan too.
> 
> Pip, and you were right, it was Karly's bitchy face that got her - that, and her teaming up with Lisa..i hadn't really taken any notice of those two tbh.
> 
> i'm still lovin' the Siavash.



It proves that any of us could sit there calling ourselves behavioural experts and spout a load of old shite.


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha ha, Ken racing Hiri to the diary room then pretending he was giving up gracefully when she had the handle and pressed the button. I think I hate him already-brilliant.


----------



## foo (Jul 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> It proves that any of us could sit there calling ourselves behavioural experts and spout a load of old shite.



totally. that psych woman really thinks she's got The Wisdom doesn't she  and soooooo patronising.

i was hoping Kathy Burke would tell her to shut the fuck up (not going to happen i know, but i can dream   ). Kathy's comments were as insightful as bog-eyed psych bird anyway, if not more so.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

dodge loves judy the psych lady


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, I've been out and come back and just watched the bit with the secret task. How thick is Hira? And when she was leaving the diary room you could clearly see the hamper on the floor.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2009)

What is happening? 

Given that I have never watched any of this ever I need an overview from series 1 on please.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Ok, I've been out and come back and just watched the bit with the secret task. How thick is Hira? And when she was leaving the diary room you could clearly see the hamper on the floor.



yeah she definately seems dim. I really love Siavash *sighs*


----------



## zit (Jul 18, 2009)

Really can't stand Rodrigo, the little prick.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2009)

Jesus shit......Siavash has THE sexiest FUKN hair I've ever seen on a man. I want to smell it n stroke it n....stuff.


----------



## Space Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

I have now lost all interest in it now they have bought new people in, I find all those people too much and much prefer it once I know the characters but now, I have to get to know all of the new ones!


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2009)

I like having new people because by now we know the old housemates well enough to pick up on whether they're threatened/freaked out etc

Kenneth couldn't have made it clearer that he and Karly don't feel the same about each other. 

I really like Bea.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I like having new people because by now we know the old housemates well enough to pick up on whether they're threatened/freaked out etc


I like it too. Shake the old fuckers up a bit. Marcus is SO insecure n feels so threatened already hehehee.  He thinks Tom is the threat but he better watch Ken imo! Oh and he is bullet proof don't'cha know 



sparklefish said:


> Kenneth couldn't have made it clearer that he and Karly don't feel the same about each other.


I know! And then pointing out that he thought Noirin was gorgeous! Karly must be fukn tamping! 



sparklefish said:


> I really like Bea.


Me too. And the way she has clicked with Freddie is kinda sweet......so far.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2009)

Awwww, Freddie's a little smitten kitten isn't he?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 19, 2009)

im lost now, what the fuck?

hate it when new people go in like this late and stuff.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2009)

OOOooooOOOoooooo Tom n Noirin fancy each other  Things are gonna get interesting! Marcus will implode I think 
She is very beautiful. 

Ken is a bit of a twat imo.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel sick. Marcus is picking his toenails and eating them.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

If Marcus is all seeing and all knowing how come he can't see he's a twat?


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh my god, Marcus is so jealous it's fucking hilarious. I think this is going to be the first BB crime of passion.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2009)

You can see the green pus of jealousy ooozing out of him.  

I warmed to Noirin lately but now I want to slap her again. WTF is she doing agreeing to give Marcus a goodnight hug/kiss as "egg on Tom's face"!??!?? He hasn't done anything (not fussed on him personally) but fancy her and it's just totally jealousy. And the others should tell him so too cos no one said anything when he went on n on except Rodrigo. 

It's gonna be fun though


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 19, 2009)

sadken or the one in the house?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2009)

I had Bea tagged on first impressions as a nightmare fake-hippy-dippy Tory girl from hell when she entered the house. I think she'll... develop with time. 
So far she seems really popular with HMs and voters alike, it'll be interesting to see how things pan out. She's capable of taking Freddie to the winner's podium or, on the other hand, ruining his popularity.

She reminds me a lot of Julia Davis in Nighty Night. That may be clouding my judgement.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> sadken or the one in the house?






Orangesanlemons said:


> She reminds me a lot of Julia Davis in Nighty Night. That may be clouding my judgement.


Omg yes! Fukn loved that show too.


----------



## foo (Jul 20, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I had Bea tagged on first impressions as a nightmare fake-hippy-dippy Tory girl from hell when she entered the house.



me too, i think she's watched it, realises halfwit's pretty popular - so is targetting him. she might be ok though, i just found her irritating. 

so Noirin fancies the new bloke?? brilliant! the bitch in me can't wait see Marcus (shudder) jealous.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh he is seething foo!! He can't stop giving evils and is taking every opportunity to get old housemates to not trust Tom


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 20, 2009)

I've missed the last two nights, so I'm looking forward to seeing marcus seethe tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't wait either Tanky. I've got some galaxy and a glass of wine ready


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it's gonna be good. 

Marcus was ranting about Tom marking his territory like a dog last night and pissing all over the girls or something like that.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol yup I saw. He is TAMPING MAD and feels so threatened! Can't believe Noirin went along with his childish "lets do something to get egg on Toms face and show Noirin is more mine than his" game. Stupid cow. She fancies Tom, wtf.....


----------



## stretchy18 (Jul 20, 2009)

AWESOME!! the marcus karate talk with the other fella, not being funny but with karate evry punch or kick should kill!!!!!!!


Marcus's desperate and cringingly awful demise is gathering momentum

dellusions of the highest order, put him out his misery


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

Innit stretchy!

I now believe Noirin really is very thick. She just said "I can smell a player a mile away" HAHAHHAHH*breathe*HAHHAHAA. Marcus is feeding her crap bitching for his own ends and she is taking it all on board. Sad thing is she thinks Marcus is talking to her about Tom and other stuff cos he is her "best buddie" but everything he is saying to her is for one reason only. He wants her to fancy him tons n loads.


----------



## Pip (Jul 20, 2009)

OHHHHHH MY GODDDDDDD Ken is an odious little cunt. I've never been so disgusted by a person!


----------



## Pip (Jul 20, 2009)

Karly's boyfriend is a bit of a twat too.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> Karly's boyfriend is a bit of a twat too.




I agree though. I nearly punched the telly. Jumped up, dilusional little COCKYWANKSTAIN 




Let that be a lesson to others. If all you're interested in is MONEY that's the kinda gem you'll get.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2009)

Ken is ridiculous, and there's loads of stuff going around about how he's a Walter Mitty type on the quiet, with none of the qualifications or business experience he claims, just a bit of cash from the folks. He's 100% been logging on to forums to big up Karly and bitch about her ex b/f, and a lot of his posts sound really possessive and stalky. When they went in I had a look at her freshly-minted website and was a little disconcerted to find out that her fave tv show was "The Wire". It didn't seem to fit with the wannabe WAG style. Now I know why it was there - Kenny made the site for her, just didn't bother finding out any plausible-sounding personal info.

Anyway, that Bea is a HUGE player. She's fake as fuck and I don't believe a word that comes out of her mouth. Digital spy will absolutely love her.


----------



## Pip (Jul 20, 2009)

Now Ken's saying Sophie would be a nightmare to take to dinner and she needs to lose weight. 

My brain can't deal with this.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 20, 2009)

My husband is wanting to hunt Ken down and kill him in the face.

I'm afraid Halfwit is the one who makes me need to hide behind the sofa cringing though.

Totally agree Bea is a player.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

Your husband should do it!!! Me, you n Pip will be his alibi 
Look up Loser in the dictionary and there's KEN & MARCUS!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

I believed Bea and her 'i'm upset and cross' Is she a filthy liar then?
As for Ken-my lip is involuntarily curling in disgust at EVERYTHING he says


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> Now Ken's saying Sophie would be a nightmare to take to dinner and she needs to lose weight.
> 
> My brain can't deal with this.



He is making me do five angry faces, no, six ^^



I really want Sophie to PUNCH HIM!!


----------



## Pip (Jul 20, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Your husband should do it!!! Me, you n Pip will be his alibi
> Look up Loser in the dictionary and there's KEN & MARCUS!





No jury would convict him CM!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2009)

I do think that Marcoos is the only interesting character to be thrown up by BB this year. They've never had someone fall in genuinely in love before, far less a weirdo live-at-home 35 year old martial arts Wolverine wannabe. The unrequited nature of his love and fact that he's able to rationalize about it to some degree makes the show quite interesting at times.

And then - like just now - he'll label someone's behavior as "bordering on sexual harrassment", just to remind you what a nob he is. Pot, kettle?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I believed Bea and her 'i'm upset and cross' Is she a filthy liar then?


Dunno now cos I believe/d her too. I think she is sweet at mo....might get annoying but I think she is genuine...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I do think that Marcoos is the only interesting character to be thrown up by BB this year. They've never had someone fall in genuinely in love before, far less a weirdo live-at-home 35 year old martial arts Wolverine wannabe. The unrequited nature of his love and fact that he's able to rationalize about it to some degree makes the show quite interesting at times.


Tbh I feel sorry for him but not as much as I want to punch his nose in 



Orangesanlemons said:


> And then - like just now - he'll label someone's behavior as "bordering on sexual harrassment", just to remind you what a nob he is. Pot, kettle?


Heh. I thought same thing (I actually pointed at the screen) when Noirin said that Sophie should be more clear with Ken about not liking the way he is behaving with her because otherwise how will he know she doesn't like it/him if all she does is smile or chuckle a bit!!! HELLO KETTLE!? THIS IS THE FUKN POT CALLING!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 20, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I do think that Marcoos is the only interesting character to be thrown up by BB this year. They've never had someone fall in genuinely in love before, far less a weirdo live-at-home 35 year old martial arts Wolverine wannabe. The unrequited nature of his love and fact that he's able to rationalize about it to some degree makes the show quite interesting at times.
> 
> And then - like just now - he'll label someone's behavior as "bordering on sexual harrassment", just to remind you what a nob he is. Pot, kettle?



I keep thinking Craig and Anthony? And Sezer for Ken. I like that they have 2 delusionals in there AND that they will hopefully be there fo rlong enough for it all to play out. Sree was lucky to get out sooner.


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd like to think that Karly is watching thinking 'what a twat etc etc' but she's not is she? She's probably just as calculated about the relationship as Ken is.

Marcus is creeping me out big time now and it's really boring me tbh.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I keep thinking Craig and Anthony? And Sezer for Ken. I like that they have 2 delusionals in there AND that they will hopefully be there fo rlong enough for it all to play out. Sree was lucky to get out sooner.



Oh yeah, how could I forget Craig?! Quite similar in a way, except I don't think he could rationalize things at all.
To be honest I'm trying not to think about Craig after seeing those stills Holy Moly posted today of his webcam "performance". *bokes*


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Oh yeah, how could I forget Craig?! Quite similar in a way, except I don't think he could rationalize things at all.
> To be honest I'm trying not to think about Craig after seeing those stills Holy Moly posted today of his webcam "performance". *bokes*



Omg don't.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 20, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Oh yeah, how could I forget Craig?! Quite similar in a way, except I don't think he could rationalize things at all.
> To be honest I'm trying not to think about Craig after seeing those stills Holy Moly posted today of his webcam "performance". *bokes*



Ugh.. when I say I was thinking Craig and Anthony I wasn't trying to visualise it! 

Sadly for Marcus he can rationalise everything other than Noirin has said No to him and that thing called forlorn hope. Makes for good, but painful watching now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2009)

So this task thing. The whole ideaof Bea tricking halfwit into talking nominations. Would that work? I thought they needed to be nominated by the housemates not up for eviction through rulebreaking?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen two such disgusting people on my tellybox as ken and tom for a very long time, if ever!  making it interesting to watch, but they were making my blood boil last night, fucking cocks!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

It was foul wannit but Ken really disgusts me more. No redeeming qualities at all. 
I wonder if the producers will 'fix' it so Halfwit and Noz will get nommed. The wave of boos N is due will knock her off her feet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Had another think about this.

What Tom was saying about Dogface was broadly _true_, in that her bangers _are _too big  and she isn't  sparkling dinner party material. She's adorable and by no means thick but she's quite lite.

What Ken was saying, otoh, was groundless and sexist crap. 

Ken is a nasty man and will be an arrogant fuckwit well after he's been booed out of the house. Tom seems basically alright.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

Karly's gone right down in my estimations, one of the reasons I liked her was her whingeing about how Marcus or whoever treated women.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 21, 2009)

Siavash is a knob, though!

"hey, guysmandudes, that cummerbund and cufflink set cost, like 500 pounds, innit yeah! Don't wet it!"

Fucks sake, be a man, Siavash - not a cross between a circus clown and an afghan hound!

Lisa is how I imagine Upchuck to be... she just needs a woman in there who doesn't think a lezzer is something you use to remove excess hair.

Dogface is smarter than she looks, but let's face it... that's not hard.

Rodrigo is a princess trapped in a brazilian rent boys body.

Noireen isn't all that pretty.. the guys only like her cos two cans and she'll get her jugs out. She has a face like a stretched out toffo.

I can't say anything about Marcus that his facial hair doesn't already tell you.

Halfwit is only still in the house because people like hearing him say things like 'chill out, man' in that stupid, posh voice of his.

Charlie will end up shagging a table soon if he doesn't get some.

Hira must be one lf their most gormless contestants ever... and I swear you can see the family resemblence when you see her husband. Don't shag your reletives, kids... otherwise your offspring might look like pedigree but will have trouble counting without taking off their shoes.

Tom is a chartered surveyor. Nuff said.

Ken is definitely a player... if the game is 'Find daddy's wallet'.

Bea was brought in for Halfwit, IMO. Machiavellian genius or impressionable, middle class hippychick... time will tell.

Which brings us to the big, gay builder from Bradford... who's name escapes me. The guy looks like a bear in a tutu.

I think I like him.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2009)

Warren Clarke in a tutu more like 

Anyway, 11 are up this week - everyone except Rodrigo and Lisa (groan).
Unconfirmed rumours say that Lisa is very much a "friend of the show", which would go some way to explain why she's been kept out of the firing line so far.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> I can't say anything about Marcus that his facial hair doesn't already tell you.



 x 100


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

11 up?!?!? Rich pickings!

Hope Fuckwit Ken is booted. Total bore.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 21, 2009)

Racist and homophobic language isn’t tolerated in the house so why is knob-Ken allowed to get away with the way he speaks about women.

I can’t decide if I hate him or feel sorry for him.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/2546370/11-housemates-up-for-eviction.html
Look like they are all up for refusing to nominate, apart from those scabs Lisa and Rodrigo, scum, subhuman scum


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Karly's gone right down in my estimations, one of the reasons I liked her was her whingeing about how Marcus or whoever treated women.


Innit. 
At first I was all well, kenneth is an entitled wanker but at least he's her wanker. but no. He just makes me angry and I'd quite like there to still be a camera following karly so that I could see her reaction. Except an equal part of me doesn't want that as I'd expect more of her and wouldn't get it.



maldwyn said:


> Racist and homophobic language isn’t tolerated in the house so why is knob-Ken allowed to get away with the way he speaks about women.
> 
> I can’t decide if I hate him or feel sorry for him.


Hate him. We should probably all mobilise and let channel 4 know that we're offended but tbh  
I want Lisa to flip out on him.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 21, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Unconfirmed rumours say that Lisa is very much a "friend of the show", which would go some way to explain why she's been kept out of the firing line so far.



can you give a bit more info on that? I don't understand the hidden meaning


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Karly's gone right down in my estimations, one of the reasons I liked her was her whingeing about how Marcus or whoever treated women.


I'm wondering how well Karly knows Ken. They've only been together since January and only go on dates three times a week. If they haven't spent prolonged periods together, he could have been on his best behaviour with her. I mean it's surely easy enough to avoid talking about other women like that to your own girlfriend.

Karly can only redeem herself now by swiftly and publicly dumping him. Otherwise she's going to look like nothing more than a right gold-digging twat and a hypocrite.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Seriously, can everyone just stop calling that bloke "ken" please?


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Seriously, can everyone just stop calling that bloke "ken" please?



Absolutely not. It's the most amusing thing in my life right now.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

It's really damaging to my self esteem though!  Even when my brain works out that it's not directed at me, the hurt still lingers, y'know?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 21, 2009)

He's more of a Badken. If that helps.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Absolutely not.



I'm with Pip on this one


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Warren Clarke in a tutu more like



Andy Bell in Before They Were Famous?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm with Pip on this one



It's bullying though!


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's bullying though!



Sometimes bullying is OK.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's bullying though!



Well you should have thought of that, shouldn't you?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

I think marcus might still be a virgin. Seriously, who would fuck that? 

'the girls I get are the ones I don't want, everyone says 'oh but shes so pretty' and I just think, well...' says marcus to rex.

everyone knows people who say shit like this never get anything.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 21, 2009)

Just watched Karly on BBLB. In my eyes she's done much to redeem herself. She made no attempt to defend Kennob but made it clear she was shocked and angry at him.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

Atta girl Karly. Now dump the twat


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh dur. There I am wanting cameras to still be following karly and I'd totally forgotten about bblb (since dermot tbh).


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 21, 2009)

I knew I liked Bea.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bea is really getting to Kenny-it's quite funny, he's genuinely confused.


----------



## stretchy18 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bea for prime minister

Get me a parachute and I'll jump in on that creature ken and fucking kill him slowly and painfully, what a fucking creature. WHat sort of fucked up mind has this cunt got


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

God, I hate him so fucking much I can't get my words out.   And all that people don't mess with me shit. Now he's pretending he's a gangster. Lolz.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

That is basically the same as Alexandra last year


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Who is the most dangerous person in the world who he has sat opposite from?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

stretchy18 said:


> Get me a parachute and I'll jump in on that creature ken and fucking kill him slowly and painfully, what a fucking creature. WHat sort of fucked up mind has this cunt got



Seriously, it's out of order!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Who is the most dangerous person in the world who he has sat opposite from?



Marcus


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I like this feisty posho.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

It really gladdens my heart to know that now, finally, urban can come together and be united in our hatred for Ken.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> It really gladdens my heart to know that now, finally, urban can come together and be united in our hatred for Ken.



Seriously!


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Amen.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

This is the first episode of Big Brother I've watched since Glastonbury. I only tuned in because I heard there was a right cunt called Ken on there.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

He really prefers Kenneth.


----------



## Pip (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Ken suits him better.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha Ken's jumper is horrific! It's probably more of a 'sweater', but it's the kind of thing I'd wear for a laugh during pub golf.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh fuck this!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh fuck this!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Ken is weaing those awful see through glasses. I hate those glasses. Ken, I KNOW you're wearing glasses! No point trying to hide it!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Stop it stop it stop it!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

I want to change my name on here to Roger P. Funkenstein please.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I knew I liked Bea.


Yep me too. She has a little spunk 



Pip said:


> It really gladdens my heart to know that now, finally, urban can come together and be united in our hatred for Ken.


S'beautiful innit *sniff*


Ken must have the teeniest, tiniest cock to be parading about SO much.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Getting bang out of order now!


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

I hate Lisa too, what a fucking twat. 

I love Marcus and Halfwits War Cabinet.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok is Lisa for fukn real!??!? I kinda liked her in small doses but.......this is the second time she seems to have stuck up for ShortDickKen when he is being a total ass!?!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooh, Kenny, Ken Ken is hung like a hamster.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

"Short dick ken"?  We're going with that now are we?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmhmm


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

...the fuck!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ok is Lisa for fukn real!??!? I kinda liked her in small doses but.......this is the second time she seems to have stuck up for ShortDickKen when he is being a total ass!?!!



She's an arselick and is easily impressed. She's also a two-faced bitch. She won't go against Kenny because she thinks he's powerful/has influence.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I rather like Bea.

I rather hate Kenneth.

Nuff said.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

BadlyDrawnGirl said:


> I rather like Bea.
> 
> I rather hate Kenneth.
> 
> Nuff said.



We're calling him Ken.

You rather hate Ken.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

You and me, Badly Drawn...we can be a real power on this thread.  Electrogirl said she was going to have you killed you know?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 21, 2009)

I honestly thought Lisa was going to have words with ken for a millisecond the other day. But no. She's rubbish.

I'm loving this whole plot though. I'd follow Siavash.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I honestly thought Lisa was going to have words with him for a millisecond the other day. But no. She's rubbish.
> 
> I'm loving those whole plot though. I'd follow Siavash.



Anywhere.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't really understand what's going on tbh. The only think I know is that Ken is a tinydick knobhead.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob's the word! Yes, bob's the word.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol. 'You know me, bobs the word'.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't really understand what's going on tbh. The only think I know is that Ken is a tinydick knobhead.



The only *think* I know is that you're a DICK!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You and me, Badly Drawn...we can be a real power on this thread.  Electrogirl said she was going to have you killed you know?



Would that be by some of the most dangerous people in the world? 

I'm not used to this. I'm feeling intimidated and bullied.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> The only *think* I know is that you're a DICK!



I MEANT THINK ALRIGHT! God you're such a stickler for the english lanuage rules you BORING LOSER. Let yourself free!! GOD.

I sreiously don't understand what's going on with these nominations though.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I MEANT THINK ALRIGHT! God you're such a stickler for the english lanuage rules you BORING LOSER. Let yourself free!! GOD.
> 
> I sreiously don't understand what's going on with these nominations though.



Sorry, I can't post in reply to you now, Badly Drawn Girl is waiting on me.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Anywhere.


Pretty much. I don't think I've stated that on here before though (but then I don't think I've been on the boards much in recent history)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

BadlyDrawnGirl said:


> Would that be by some of the most dangerous people in the world?
> 
> I'm not used to this. I'm feeling intimidated and bullied.



I've got your back, she's tough but i basically bought a gun, so it's ok.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I've got your back, she's tough but i basically bought a gun, so it's ok.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I MEANT THINK ALRIGHT! God you're such a stickler for the english lanuage rules you BORING LOSER. Let yourself free!! GOD.
> 
> I sreiously don't understand what's going on with these nominations though.



Right, sorry, where were we?




Oh yeah......






Ahahahahahaha, electrogirl!  What an amusing remark!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> She's an arselick and is easily impressed. She's also a two-faced bitch. She won't go against Kenny because she thinks he's powerful/has influence.


I'm getting to think that too.  



drag0n said:


> I'd follow Siavash.





sparklefish said:


> Anywhere.


Oh yes indeedy 
How can a GUY look so sexy in that fukn purple hat!? MMmmm. 



electrogirl said:


> Bob's the word! Yes, bob's the word.





sparklefish said:


> Lol. 'You know me, bobs the word'.



I'm loving Charlie now tbh. Adorable.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Right, sorry, where were we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a gun? I've got friends with guns bigger than the sun and knives bigger than ken's cock, which isn't very big actually, okay.... WAY WAY bigger than Ken's cock, even when erect!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Which ke-he-eeeeeen????  

It's confusing!! It's as if everyone on this thread really really hates me and wants me to die, which I KNOW isn't the case!!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 21, 2009)

Ken is a massive twat, but Bea did start that argument in the garden - asking him if she intimidated him - what a loaded question that is


----------



## llion (Jul 21, 2009)

Marcus really reminds me of the IT guy in The Office, the one who makes the outrageous claims about his speedway/karting and argues with Gareth about Bruce Lee: 'I haven't seem him fight Chuck Norris in _Enter_ the Dragon, but I've seem him fight Chuck Norris in _Way_ of the Dragon...'


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Ken is a massive twat, but Bea did start that argument in the garden - asking him if she intimidated him - what a loaded question that is



Course she did, good on her.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

llion said:


> Marcus really reminds me of the IT guy in The Office, the one who makes the outrageous claims about his speedway/karting and argues with Gareth about Bruce Lee: 'I haven't seem him fight Chuck Norris in _Enter_ the Dragon, but I've seem him fight Chuck Norris in _Way_ of the Dragon...'



I've said that!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

llion said:


> Marcus really reminds me of the IT guy in The Office, the one who makes the outrageous claims about his speedway/karting and argues with Gareth about Bruce Lee: 'I haven't seem him fight Chuck Norris in _Enter_ the Dragon, but I've seem him fight Chuck Norris in _Way_ of the Dragon...'



Haha you're so right!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

EFF YOU!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

heh


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

So. I hear Ken is on Big Brother


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

I think ken is in the closet.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like Ken


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you are the only one.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I really like Ken





Please, no.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

He spoke in legalise in the diary room 

well he TRIED to....


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Not that one!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm just waiting for ken to get upset...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

This guy is going to be gone on Friday and this will all be over and we can all move on but, seriously, I am _really_ disappointed in some of you.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Back to Wolverine then...sigh...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

can I congratulate you on the tagline Ken? I like.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't come soon enough.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

I really want him to die.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

do you have a, you know, problem Ken? Down _there_?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> can I congratulate you on the tagline Ken? I like.



does the W.A stand for wanking aid?


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> can I congratulate you on the tagline Ken? I like.



I don't get it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 21, 2009)

BadlyDrawnGirl said:


> Back to Wolverine then...sigh...



Alvin


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> can I congratulate you on the tagline Ken? I like.



Yeah, it was a really good moment, actually.  My stepdad is called Ken and he's always really short with people and gruff so it all fitted together and I called most of my family immediately.  I had to explain it to some of them but, overall, because of that and, also, because I didn't even have to use my A-K, I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

He looks like a pug with stunted growth after being hit in the face with a boat hook.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I don't get it.



NWA - our Kenny likes his hippety hop


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


>



oh I see....


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never come straight outta anywhere


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> do you have a, you know, problem Ken? Down _there_?



Only in that I don't have a human penis but one of these instead,





 but a lot of guys have that, right?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

BadlyDrawnGirl said:


> He looks like a pug with stunted growth after being hit in the face with a boat hook.



ken does?


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> NWA - our Kenny likes his hippety hop



Aaah, cheers.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I've never come straight outta anywhere



I'm comin' straight outta Romford...(Romford)...(Romford)...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Only in that I don't have a human penis but one of these instead,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if I was any good at mum jokes I'd use one now.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to run a clubnight here and one day we went down to the station and sampled the announcement that said "Romford, this is Romford" and spent ages putting in "Romford" instead of Compton at every reference.  Played it down the club I was doing, which was meant to be a bring your own records thing and was instead basically just a load of idiots asking for shit and the fucking dancefloor cleared.  This place, man...some days, I...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ken does?



Yep...I'm just waiting for him to come out about it.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn this place!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I used to run a clubnight here and one day we went down to the station and sampled the announcement that said "Romford, this is Romford" and spent ages putting in "Romford" instead of Compton at every reference.  Played it down the club I was doing, which was meant to be a bring your own records thing and was instead basically just a load of idiots asking for shit and the fucking dancefloor cleared.  This place, man...some days, I...



:|


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Damn this place!!




Are you doing mong and spazz faces, sounds and actions ken????


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Are you doing mong and spazz faces, sounds and actions ken????


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I used to run a clubnight here and one day we went down to the station and sampled the announcement that said "Romford, this is Romford" and spent ages putting in "Romford" instead of Compton at every reference.  Played it down the club I was doing, which was meant to be a bring your own records thing and was instead basically just a load of idiots asking for shit and the fucking dancefloor cleared.  This place, man...some days, I...



Can I book you for my night?

I call by dad dadolf btw. I did today anyway, he wasn't impressed.


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

cesare said:


> Are you doing mong and spazz faces, sounds and actions ken????



oh for fucksake, you're evangelical!   this is the BB thread, is no thread sacred? 

i tried and failed to understand what Siavash was trying to get the others to do last night (mainly cos of a constantly chatting friend   )

was it a REVOLUTION??? 

someone explain please.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

cesare said:


> Are you doing mong and spazz faces, sounds and actions ken????



Fucking hell. 

Sadken hasn't even really posted on that thread you weirdo.

Yeah weirdo. And I did a weirdo face aswell. Which looked like you.


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

hey, leccy, was it REVOLUTION gawn wrong last night??

what were they trying to do with the nominating? tell me!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't really know Foo, I was as confused as you and I was trying to work out what was going on and no one up there would tell me ^^^^

I was quite confused during most of it last night though as I hadn't watched it for ages.

And I didn't have my glasses on.

It wasn't a very successful watch for me tbh 

I know i hate KEN THOUGH!!!


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

has he been licking your windows again? 

i need to know what's been happening in the house! i need to know if the cool as fuck Siavash tried to create a REVOLUTION!

i need this desperately.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha I love that housemate Ken has actually become Ken 

Yeah I wanna know too! I NEED IT MORE THAN AIR!


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

oh ha 

<penny crashes down on head>

that wierdo aggressive boyfriend of Karly is Ken too isn't he.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2009)

"thank you for calling big brother, you have voted for kenneth"


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

Charlie - 'Bob's the word, or whatever they say'


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2009)

Charlie has these moments when he says things like that and you can SEE in his blue blue eyes that he KNOWS something wrong came out of his mouth but he can't put his finger on it.  Anyway respect to the boy for basically telling Ken that he didn't really like him and that he thought he was treating Karly badly.  I mean, he did it in that way where he kept saying "I don't dislike you BUT..." which is a cop out as far as my viewing enjoyment goes although I'd probably do the same faced with Glasgow's biggest (smallest) gangsta.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2009)

I wanted to sex Siavash while pulling on his pigtails last night.  He'd say cool things to me while we were doing it and he'd keep his hat and makeup on.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Charlie annoys me tbh.  I think he's very insincere.  He seems like the sort who is lovely and cute and adorable to his friends and a complete cunt - probably really short and catty - to people he doesn't like or see as being socially advantageous.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2009)

I think he's a shitstirrer.  Did you see him passing on message after message to Bea last night about what Ken had been saying?  Making everything worse and worse?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, and he has this tone of self-righteous indignation that you only ever really hear from the truly moronic.  Lisa does a fine line in it too.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2009)

Ken is insane though.  He thinks he's Scarface or something.  All that bullshit about his "people"....interesting how he changes his tack depending on who he's talking to as well.  When he was apologising to B he told her his mates would have dragged him away from her before it got to the point of them rowing.  When he was talking to the others in the bedroom it was all click his fingers and she'd be removed from his presence.   He's an almighty cock - what does he do for a living?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I am scarface.  First sensible comment on the thread for a while.  He's a family lawyer.  

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......

No, he's an international mover, shaker and dick I think.  He probably does have loads of money - so what?  Loads of people do but it's when you end up deriving your self esteem solely from what's in your bank account that you get in trouble and it seems like he did that long, long ago.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2009)

Pieface said:


> He's an almighty cock - what does he do for a living?



He would only give his occupation to the producers as "International Playboy".

Sums it all up right there i would say.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

Ken reminds me of the Chinese kids I use to beat up in Chinese School. Spoilt derranged and bullying geeks. And if Tong wasn't his family surname, my dad would have beat up their dad too.

I don't believe he's self-made. I reckon he lives off his parents and is a just a upper-middling class bum who is great at bullshitting (four degrees/lawyer my arse).


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2009)

ken is a fucking sleazy cunt.


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I wanted to sex Siavash while pulling on his pigtails last night.  He'd say cool things to me while we were doing it and he'd keep his hat and makeup on.



yes yes yes yes

me first.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Hang on, has he said he's a fucking lawyer now?!


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Charlie annoys me tbh.  I think he's very insincere.  He seems like the sort who is lovely and cute and adorable to his friends and a complete cunt - probably really short and catty - to people he doesn't like or see as being socially advantageous.



totally agree


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Hang on, has he said he's a fucking lawyer now?!



he's got ten thousand law degrees irrc.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 22, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Ken is insane though.  He thinks he's Scarface or something.  All that bullshit about his "people"....interesting how he changes his tack depending on who he's talking to as well.  When he was apologising to B he told her his mates would have dragged him away from her before it got to the point of them rowing.  When he was talking to the others in the bedroom it was all click his fingers and she'd be removed from his presence.   He's an almighty cock - what does he do for a living?



I wonder what Karly see's in him?

.....oh, he's a millionaire?


riiiiiiiight!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I wonder what Karly see's in him?
> 
> .....oh, he's a millionaire?
> 
> ...



Karly is a twat herself. They deserve eachother so they can reproduce an ugly baby - one with Ken's face and Karly's nose.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Can we not even call him "that ken" or something?  Or "kenny", his actual name?  I've not heard one "ken" in there!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Can we not even call him "that ken" or something?  Or "kenny", his actual name?  I've not heard one "ken" in there!



Where's the fun in that?

(yes, my one and only post on this thread so far is to join in the Ken-baiting, that's how much the last few pages have made me laugh )


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 22, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> (yes, my one and only post on this thread so far is to join in the Ken-baiting, that's how much the last few pages have made me laugh )



Yeah I keep think people are slagging off Urbans beloved (sad)Ken!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> (yes, my one and only post on this thread so far is to join in the Ken-baiting, that's how much the last few pages have made me laugh )



It's giving me emotional problems!! More emotional problems!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2009)

a couple of days ago, monday I think, (still playing catch-up) the way ken put his hand on dogfaces stomach and just went to her 'is it mine?' urrrghhhh made my skin crawwwwwllllll

even typing that makes me feel sick.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope 'it' doesn't go this week though.  'It' is very entertaining. Makes me mad and angry and want to kill the television screen.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I hope 'it' doesn't go this week though.  'It' is very entertaining. Makes me mad and angry and want to kill the television screen.


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah I keep think people are slagging off Urbans beloved (sad)Ken!



um...sorry to break it to you stalker, but, they are.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Can we not even call him "that ken" or something?  Or "kenny", his actual name?  I've not heard one "ken" in there!



I'll start calling him Ken the Lawyer if you want.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't believe he's self-made. I reckon he lives off his parents and is a just a upper-middling class bum who is great at bullshitting (four degrees/lawyer my arse).



I really don't wish to stereotype, but i have known a fair few BBCs (British Born Chinese) and they have all had their fingers to varying degrees in the chinese food trade, takeaways or restaurants. If not them directly then a family member, which is practically the same thing in chinese families.

Bet his parents have succesful takeaways/restaurants


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 22, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I hope 'it' doesn't go this week though.  'It' is very entertaining. Makes me mad and angry and want to kill the television screen.



Yeah innit!

I only watched BB for the first time since the new house mates went in, last night. And straight away I was greeted with the girl that is freddies mate asking Ken if she intimidated him. que CocKen making a knob of himself followed by him giving the 'I'd pay someone to take care of it'

he thinks he's a fucking gangsta

TWAT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

_Kenneth_ is a weak gobby no-mark with zero charisma who so so so desperately wants to be a big man. It was pitiful the way he was trying to front up to Bea and she was so kind to let him get out off it all without ripping him to shreds. 

That 'do I intimidate you?' line was clearly desgined to escalate the argument but she let him off that too cuz she's a nice lady and could see he isn't even dangerous.

These last two nights have been the best of the lot for me. I can finally bring myself to watch it. It's weird that it always takes me weeks to get into it


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'll start calling him Ken the Lawyer if you want.



No!!  That would be much, much worse!! Obviously!!


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'll start calling him Ken the Lawyer if you want.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'll start calling him Ken the Lawyer if you want.


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *Kenneth is a weak gobby no-mark with zero charisma who so so so desperately wants to be a big man. It was pitiful the way he was trying to front up to Bea and she was so kind to let him get out of it without ripping him to shreds. *
> 
> That 'do I intimidate you?' line was clearly desgined to escalate the argument but she let him off that too cuz she's a nice lady and could see he isn't even dangerous.
> 
> These last two nights have been the best of the lot for me. I can finally bring myself to watch it. It's weird that it always takes me weeks to get into it



i thought that new girl, (Bea?) handled him really well when she was telling him about himself -  he was so redundant and totally unable to have a decent discussion with her. 

is he a bit thick d'you reckon?


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2009)

There's no pleasing some people


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> There's no pleasing some people



Thought you were my friend!  Guess it turns out I was wrong....now I know _how_ wrong. , but a really massive one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

foo said:


> i thought that new girl, (Bea?) handled him really well when she was telling him about himself -  he was so redundant and totally unable to have a decent discussion with her.
> 
> is he a bit thick d'you reckon?



I do reckon, yes. But it's a _good_ kind of thick. It's not thick like Maxwell, for example, becuase he was big, nasty and dangeously thick - loud and intimidating. I think I loll'd in delight when Kenneth was standing near Bea in the bedroom trying to bully her into betraying Fuckwit because it was so _different_ to the nasty people! It was so clear that he is just a worm.

Did we used to think that Noz would be out as soon as she got nommed? Did Digital Spy think that? If so then there might be a fight between her and Kenneth for eviction 

Redundant is a great phrase for him! Well done! *patsonhead*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I really don't wish to stereotype, but i have known a fair few BBCs (British Born Chinese) and they have all had their fingers to varying degrees in the chinese food trade, takeaways or restaurants. If not them directly then a family member, which is practically the same thing in chinese families.
> 
> Bet his parents have succesful takeaways/restaurants



No, that's not a stereotype at all. Alot of Chinese immigrants that came to the UK in the 60s couldn't get regular jobs and were to start up their businesses in the Take Aways/Restaurants (others were laundrettes and if they were unlucky, forced to work in sweatshops as my partner's folks had to do).

Didn't 'it' go to some expensive boarding school? Maybe, you're right but his family had to own a chain of restaurants and dad to be a tad dodgy too.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah innit!
> 
> I only watched BB for the first time since the new house mates went in, last night. And straight away I was greeted with the girl that is freddies mate asking Ken if she intimidated him. que CocKen making a knob of himself followed by him giving the 'I'd pay someone to take care of it'
> 
> ...



The worse is that he talks like a fuckin' gangsta!!!

Yeah right.







4th from left on bottom. 3rd row.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

M H Tong? How come he is Kenneth?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> M H Tong? How come he is Kenneth?



That looks like him though don't it?

Maybe Kenneth isn't 'IT's' real name cos even the tabloids have so little info on him...

Got the pic from the Digital Spy Forum - now I must continue with my life.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> M H Tong? How come he is Kenneth?



Picked a European name to use? I think it's quite common for the Chinese to do that?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have an opinion on him being Chinese. I have an opinion on him being a worm.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I wanted to sex Siavash while pulling on his pigtails last night.  He'd say cool things to me while we were doing it and he'd keep his hat and makeup on.


MMMmmm mmmMMmmmm 



The Octagon said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> (yes, my one and only post on this thread so far is to join in the Ken-baiting, that's how much the last few pages have made me laugh )


Lol


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there any kebab in the kebab van? I'd like to see them shear a donner.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2009)

He really is the biggest cock they've ever had on BB. And that TRULY is saying something.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2009)

I find Bea immensely irritating - i can't stand self-styled hippies who think they are the bees-knees cos of it


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2009)

lol, siavash joins the noireen harem


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## internetstalker (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> lol, siavash joins the noireen harem



what happened?

i missed the last few minutes


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2009)

Siavash loves Noirin. It's really sad because he has a girlfriend and he just asked Noirin if she could picture them together in 5 years time.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! 
He seemed to be a little tormented by it too aaww...

That girl has some charm!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2009)

Is that 5 who have expressed an interest now?

Sree
Tom
Siavash
Freddie

And there's someone else who may fancy her, but i'm not quite sure so won't mention his name just yet


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2009)

I really don't get it. I mean she's pretty and all that but she's kind of dull and doesn't seem to have much of an opinion about anything in fact she seems like a bit of a doormat...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2009)

It's called the reverse Boyzone effect.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 23, 2009)

what the fuck is up with everyone fancying Noirin, she's a dull moany looking bitch, I'm really disappointed with Siavash, I thought him and Dogface might have got something started.


----------



## foo (Jul 23, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Siavash loves Noirin. It's really sad because he has a girlfriend and he just asked Noirin if she could picture them together in 5 years time.



 

tanky told me this last night. 

is he being all drippy?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2009)

Was he a little bit drunk too? He looked it....slightly slurring. He was very hesitant. 
Noirin said they'd talk outside.


The girl def. has something. Maybe BB aren't showing her good moments. We all know they like to pigeon hole housemates and show stuff to cement that image. I dunno. She's thick as shit when it comes to Marcus though. Thinking he is clever and knows what's going on. STUPID GIRL he is feeding you his opinions based on the fact he luvvvvvvvvvvvvvs yoooooooooooooooo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

And with that Siavash's stock plummets into the abyss


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2009)

oh siavash *shakes head*


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 23, 2009)

There is talk of Kenny having jumped the roof over on Digital Spy.  There is also a video, though I haven't watched that yet.
There is also a lot of talk about messages (Karly  having left her Pill) and betting scams.


----------



## foo (Jul 23, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> There is talk of Kenny having jumped the roof over on Digital Spy.  There is also a video, though I haven't watched that yet.
> *There is also a lot of talk about messages (Karly  having left her Pill)* and betting scams.




eh? what does that mean please?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2009)

last night big brother asked ken to find karly's packet of pills, as she'd left them behind. then he went to the diary room and had a chat about how it knocked him for six, and then he had a cry


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 23, 2009)

Has Wolverine shagged that Oirish girl yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Hah!

Has Tom cried yet?

I liked liked liked that bit where Noirin and them were saying 'You _will_ cry, you _will_' at them and they were going 'Nah'


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2009)

Ken leaves BB

http://www.dailymotion.com/grocer99/video/16703293


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 23, 2009)

He walked because he couldn't face his fear - the crowd, the public, the outside world.

-----------------

Marcus climbs like a cat. Surprising cos he's such a lard.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2009)

Reading up about the scam stuff, did seem funny that they asked Ken for the pills, when she didnt notice for 4 days and you can get a repate perscription quite easy.

hmmmm


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 23, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Reading up about the scam stuff, did seem funny that they asked Ken for the pills, when she didnt notice for 4 days and you can get a repate perscription quite easy.
> 
> hmmmm



Also, if Ken (her boyfriend and, presumably, the only one she is sleeping with) is in the BB house why would she need to prevent pregnancy?  That's what he meant by saying it is like him asking for his condoms. So it could have been a message but other than what the conspiraloons think; i.e. 'Ken, I am dumping you!' Fnaaaar.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2009)

Eviction odds now please, Oranges

Has to be 2-bob Wolverine fav

I thank you


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2009)

dont think there is an eviction this week now, lines are closed. not lines are suspended ?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 23, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Is that 5 who have expressed an interest now?
> 
> Sree
> Tom
> ...



And Angel.

I was on a bus last week and I saw an advert in an off license in Tulse Hill to get fit with Angel . Guess she's gone back to the day job.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

SIAVASH - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'll never wear blue facepaint again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

In light of this distressing news I feel pretty silly sitting here with this big black star painted on my moue, I must say


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Tell me about it


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2009)

lemontop said:


> And Angel.
> 
> I was on a bus last week and I saw an advert in an off license in Tulse Hill to get fit with Angel . Guess she's gone back to the day job.



Of course, thats 6

7 if you count me.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 23, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Also, if Ken (her boyfriend and, presumably, the only one she is sleeping with) is in the BB house why would she need to prevent pregnancy?  That's what he meant by saying it is like him asking for his condoms. So it could have been a message but other than what the conspiraloons think; i.e. 'Ken, I am dumping you!' Fnaaaar.


Yes, Ken evidently thinks the pill is like a condom i.e. something you just take when you're about to have sex. If he's never lived with a woman who's on the pill he won't necessarily know it has to be taken _daily_ to be effective. A break of four days will mean she has to 'start again' with the pill and use additional contraception for the first fortnight of pill usage.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2009)

It would have been four days on tuesday, and no pills were ever found anyway. It WAS a message from Karly imo, albeit not a pre-arranged one (hence Kenny's genuine-looking confusion). In the end he came to the right conclusion and legged it before he had to face the boos.

There's a lot of talk elsewhere about this being a betting scam. It looks like one, but isn't imo. Kenny was certainly a gambler judging by his ds contributions, but Betfair is the only place to bet more than £20 on BB, and the sums traded on his likely eviction at low odds just don't add up - about £27k laid at 1.1ish. This is average. If was was hoping for odds of 50-1 on by being as obnoxious as possible, this didn't happen - he was always a likely walker/ejectee and that was reflected in the odds.

By BB's own precedent the eviction shouldn't be cancelled, just reset without Kenny. However, there won't now be an eviction on friday because without Kenny Marooos would be likely to go, and he's got a storyline they really want to continue with for a while.

Kenny was an odd HM, but I think there's less to this than meets the eye. He  bullshitted about his wealth and status on the outside, came in to the house, royally fucked it up, and then left before the shit hit the fan thanks to Karly. He was ok, but no legend.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2009)

Free at last, free at last, thank God almighty, free at last.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't get your girl knocked up mind Ken - she's not taken her pill for 4 days.  That's a CONTRACEPTIVE, Ken - stops her getting PREGNANT.

Good luck with the Playboy stuff


----------



## Pip (Jul 23, 2009)

Lols


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 23, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> He walked because he couldn't face his fear - the crowd, the public, the outside world.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Marcus climbs like a cat. Surprising cos he's such a lard.



innit


what a fucking coward!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2009)

Thinking about it, how would they have had time to arrange a secret code, she didn't know he was going in

Ah, unless he told her mates to tell karly that was the code.

Anyways, goodbye Sad Ken, you pathetic nob


----------



## Pip (Jul 23, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Thinking about it, how would they have had time to arrange a secret code, she didn't know he was going in
> 
> Ah, unless he told her mates to tell karly that was the code.
> 
> Anyways, goodbye Sad Ken, you pathetic nob



I think (?) the implication was that Karly was doing it as a kind of "yeah fuck you" gesture, rather than the crow flies at midnight flex.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 23, 2009)

That cry of his...was it the moment of realisation? 

The show is going to be a bit shit now.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

What a total and utter dullard that new Indian girl is, Hira I think she's called. I missed it last night but I've yet to see her show any sign of life, was she in it much last night?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw her smile on tuesday's edition. That's it.

I have another question for you all - what happened to all these old housemates going in?  I was away last week and I get back and none of them are in the house!  What happened?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2009)

I agee, i totally forgot the new girl was in there, and thought "who's she?" when she flashed up on screen for a second last night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I saw her smile on tuesday's edition. That's it.
> 
> I have another question for you all - what happened to all these old housemates going in?  I was away last week and I get back and none of them are in the house!  What happened?




I think they went in singly for a task each with a specific housemate then left again. I didn't see it myself though


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

That is 100% total, uber lameness.  I wanted them to go in and stay!


----------



## rover07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kens gone 

I guess he was too intimidated by Bea...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2009)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> Yes, Ken evidently thinks the pill is like a condom i.e. something you just take when you're about to have sex. If he's never lived with a woman who's on the pill he won't necessarily know it has to be taken _daily_ to be effective. A break of four days will mean she has to 'start again' with the pill and use additional contraception for the first fortnight of pill usage.


 thank you fatuous, you saved me having to explain it


----------



## Pip (Jul 23, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> thank you fatuous, you saved me having to explain it



The thing is, it's not exactly hard to rock up to your doctor and get another prescription. I would have thought that would be a simpler solution than getting channel 4 to get your boyfriend to look for an old packet.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2009)

when ever i go over to digital spy, i cant help but troll them boards for a few hours....

them people are thick as shit.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2009)

Pip said:


> The thing is, it's not exactly hard to rock up to your doctor and get another prescription. I would have thought that would be a simpler solution than getting channel 4 to get your boyfriend to look for an old packet.


 oh I don't disagree with you  it was hilarious 

ken cried


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Why did he cry?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2009)

because karly asking for her pills knocked him for six, because to him it meant she was cheating, and he was humiliated blah blah blah.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> because karly asking for her pills knocked him for six, because to him it meant she was cheating, and he was humiliated blah blah blah.



hahahahahhahahaha! *breathe* ahhahahahahahahahahahahah!

He's a _worm_ hahahahhahahahahaah!


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 23, 2009)

Pip said:


> The thing is, it's not exactly hard to rock up to your doctor and get another prescription. I would have thought that would be a simpler solution than getting channel 4 to get your boyfriend to look for an old packet.


I'm not sure about that. Karly isn't at home, she's in London fulfilling her BB contract and doing all her interviews and lad mag shoots etc. As she is in closer contact with BB than with any doctors at the moment, she probably thought that it would be easiest just to get them retrieved from the house. I think in her shoes I would have done the same. She didn't actually tell BB to ask Kennob to look for them, that was BB's decision. I would have thought a more obvious choice would have been someone close to her while she was in the house like Lisa or Sophie. 

But that wouldn't have made such good viewing.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 23, 2009)

Of course on digitalspy they all reckon the pill thingy was a secret code! The theory is that Karly would ask for her pills to send a message if ken was disliked on the outside, so he could decide to walk rather than face eviction.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2009)

Or he could use his awesome powers of self awareness instead.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2009)

From esteemed sordid rag PopBitch

"    "The closest I had to a school bully was a boy 
    from Hong Kong called Kenneth Tong. He used to 
    sit opposite me, saying under his breath, 
    "You are so ugly, you are an ugly man. Man 
    whore." The same year, his little sister was 
    in trouble at prep school for glueing two
    carrots into one girl's nostrils whilst she
    slept. Everyone was terrified of them, but
    their father was high up in Gucci, so they
    had pots of money.

    "Kenneth Tong entered the Big Brother house 
    yesterday. It is all of your duty, when the
    time comes, to vote him out again."


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 23, 2009)

D'wards said:


> The same year, his little sister was
> in trouble at prep school for glueing two
> carrots into one girl's nostrils whilst she
> slept.



Wow...that shows real creativity and enterprise. If that's down to the Tong genes, no wonder Daddy Tong has made a mint.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Of course on digitalspy they all reckon the pill thingy was a secret code! The theory is that Karly would ask for her pills to send a message if ken was disliked on the outside, so he could decide to walk rather than face eviction.



Digispy are a bunch of deranged freaks, but as far as I'm aware no pills were found, and Lisa and Sophie were both confused by the message, saying that they'd never seen Karly taking any pills.
I don't think that there was any secret code, but I do think it was probably a pretty good way of telling someone like Ken that they should get out sharpish. 
For now, who knows...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought it might be BB messing with ShortDickKen's head 



And will ppl STOP calling that wanker Marcus Wolverine!??!?! He is nothing like him!!!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol, Marcooooos v Tom. Marcus was virtually standing up, I can't believe he got away with it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2009)

sparklefish.....NEVER underestimate the DARK HORSE k?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 23, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I thought it might be BB messing with ShortDickKen's head
> 
> 
> 
> And will ppl STOP calling that wanker Marcus Wolverine!??!?! He is nothing like him!!!!




Zena the Warrior Princess?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2009)

I like that!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2009)

HAHAHHHAA Ken is a big wussy COCK!


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2009)

End of a journey?? You've been in there 5 days ffs. I've had longer naps.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2009)

That was quite good. Leo Sayer was MUCH better though.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2009)

If the pills thing was a message from Karly, exactly what was that message?


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2009)

D'wards said:


> If the pills thing was a message from Karly, exactly what was that message?



I'm shagging your mates??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2009)

It seems the live show is still on tomorrow night. Very vague wording in the press release (meaning that as usual they haven't decided what to do yet).


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 24, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Zena the Warrior Princess?


Brooker called him Dullverine a few weeks ago


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet FA said:


> Brooker called him Dullverine a few weeks ago



I prefer 2-Bob Wolverine, cos thats what he is.

I'm not oil painting, but hasn't he got a terrible profile (sideways face rather than his facebook page or something)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2009)

Still not sure about the live show tonight, but Kenny boy will be interviewed by Davina at some point. There WILL be another HM going in to replace him. Rumours are that an old ex-HM who walked due to outside circumstances may be going back in (Jonathan?), but they're still just rumours at this point. 

So: Noirin and Siavash finally got it on last night (while Marcus was locked in a 'punishment cage' (lol!) outside the main house. He spent the night slagging off Tom while his best friend in the house Siavash got jiggy with Noirin. Ouch! He still doesn't know yet. Not sure how happy Siavash's girlfriend is either, but his facebook fan page has now been taken down and replaced by a lot of anti-Noirin abuse.

This show is quite watchable now for a change.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 24, 2009)

Jonathan? Rich fella? Wasn't he involved in some 'hookers and cocaine shame' tabloid thingy? If they're putting anyone in it should be Benazir.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2009)

Got it on?!! Like. . How??!  

I fear for Siavash


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm gonna get some food, get INTO mah bed and watch this like a pig in its sty  

I have the house to myself all weekend!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice! 
I have the night to myself so I'm gonna get some nibbles and some pear coiderrrr and settle in when I get home from work  

I wanna know what Siavash & Noirin did to "get it on"?!

Edit - aahhh snogs. Yummm. Can't wait to see Zena's reaction!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 24, 2009)

lemontop said:


> Jonathan? Rich fella? Wasn't he involved in some 'hookers and cocaine shame' tabloid thingy? If they're putting anyone in it should be Benazir.


 After leaving the BB house he wrote a book





I've got a copy of it, but I never got round to actually reading it.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> After leaving the BB house he wrote a book
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't reemeber him - can someone post a pic?

Rightfully it should be Benazir - poor lass was not given a fair crack of the whip, and must be more interesting than that new asian girl.

She was not voted out either - just not voted in


----------



## lemontop (Jul 24, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> After leaving the BB house he wrote a book
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear. No, that's one step too far into the world of shit books (and I've read Aisleyne's  )


----------



## lemontop (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't reemeber him - can someone post a pic?






I'm sure he was a millionaire who came in late, said he needed to leave because of his fiancé, who then found out he's been shagging loads of hookers for years and dumped him.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yeah - didn't his nan die or something like that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

Ugh yuk no do not want


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2009)

Nah, it's rubbish, albeit from a usually good source - I did say it was just a rumour... 

He's not going in. In fact no-one's going in tonight now although that was the initial intention, the psych and police tests were taking too long to get things organised in time. 
Now Noirin's ex - Isaac - is supposedly due to go in sometime in the next few days. He was the guy she was dating in Real World Sydney. This one seems slightly more plausible.  

Car crash stuff imo if it happens.

What they intend to do with the eviction crowd tonight, feck knows - they've hit that stage again where they're making things up as they go along.


----------



## pboi (Jul 24, 2009)

that bloke was from Angel aswell I think?  a media type


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

Noireen: "I never thought I'd find someone I had a connection with after I broke up with my ex but I found my ex!" 

WHAT DO PEOPLE SEE IN HER?  SHE CAN BARELY STRING A SENTENCE TOGETHER???


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG

I've just realised why we haven't heard anything from Indian girl.


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Noireen: "I never thought I'd find someone I had a connection with after I broke up with my ex but I found my ex!"
> 
> WHAT DO PEOPLE SEE IN HER?  SHE CAN BARELY STRING A SENTENCE TOGETHER???



I know, I really don't get it. I asked loads of blokes at work and they don't either.



Pieface said:


> OMG
> 
> I've just realised why we haven't heard anything from Indian girl.



That singing was worse that Dogface doing Pie Jesus.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

It might be because Noireen is gorgeous and self assured?  Plus, she's really aloof and lots of guys love to break down aloof women's barriers.  Thrill of the chase sort of thing.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe.

I know she's pretty, but her chat is appalling.....I don't get it.  Although Marcus is no raconteur like,.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I know she's pretty, but her chat is appalling.....I don't get it.  Although Marcus is no raconteur like,.



She is the most intelligent woman in the house though, by default.

E2A - oh, maybe Bea but she has only just arrived.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

Awwww - that was really sweet actually 

Lisa is so poisonous!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

How have we seen nothing of the Siavash noireen thing so far?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

Dunno - Charlie's getting busted at the mo though!   Little shit stirrer


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm delighted so many blokes are fancying Noirin. She's attractive, but not a bimbo twat glamour model, self-assured, self-confident and reasonably intelligent. I have no idea why she tolerates Marcus, but I guess she is playing the game, and my god, its working out fairly well so far for her. She's no Anna the nun, but I like her. Although I'd like her more if she would kick Marcus in the nuts.

Edited to add if she has pulled Siavesh I want to kill her in the face though.


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I've missed what has happened with charlie/lisa/noirin.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 24, 2009)

ARGH! Kill the bitch!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Kissing sounds on big brother are rank.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

This is all very lol for me; board heartthrob, Siavash getting it on with board unfavourite Noireen.  It's particularly satisfying after Smalldickkengate.  Everything's comin' up Sadken!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

You're getting interviewed in half an hour.  Better go and get a pringle sweater on.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

WhyIoughtta...!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Everything's comin' up Sadken!


 
So it says in Brannigan's toilets...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh God damn you, Kizmet.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

It's all gone a bit Jerry Springer hasn't it?  Except without the shouting and STDs


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2009)

Dullest friday show EVAH, after what was actually a fascinating week. Good live feed stuff for a change too, not that we saw much of it. It still amazes me that the production team can turn gold into dung on such a regular basis. The eviction crowd must be well happy they bothered to turn up. 

Kenny was a waste of time too, doing the whole "I made a mistake, I learned, I'm sorry" act. No one believes it anyway; you'd do far better turning up, telling Davina to go fuck herself and flinging twenties into the eviction crowd shouting "dance! monkeys, dance!"

I'd watch that.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol @ Karly coming on to Golddigger


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2009)

Well that 'game' was a little uncomfortable. I think Karly has fucked up a bit by sticking with Ken. I think she thought they could be some sort of Peter and Jordan type media couple but I can't see her getting too far when she's with him. He's a fucking prick, the public know that so the only 2 conclusions they can come to is she's an idiot or she's a gold-digger.


----------



## Pip (Jul 24, 2009)

I missed it all! What happened?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Bah. I just watched all that on the plus1. hardly worth it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Pip said:


> I missed it all! What happened?


Uh. In the highlights bit Marcus is in jail (I'm not sure what for as I was in the kitchen but possibly agressive language at tom?) and siavash and noirin are smooching (sort of discretely). Noirin actually looked happy in the diary room when being quizzed. That's all I care about really. um.
In the interview bit first half was interviewing Ken who basically said he'd learnt stuff and sorry. Then Karly came out and they're still together.

My brain is quite befuddled though as I'm now watching thursdays show. 

sorry, I just read that through. I'm sure more happened. halp? someone...


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds about right tbh


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Tom is having a serious conversation with marcus on livefeed and just said "that's being a pervy weirdo" re his continued attempts at noirin.  Tom is growing on me. Then tom got let out of jail, no idea why he was in there mind.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh my god, I'm watching that now too, dude. Marcus IS David Brent.

Tom: Dude, come on man, sort your act out. Your like, how old...37

Marcus: Well...35, so...

Basically! Haha

And Marcus just now: Tom, you ain't all that and a bag of potato chips!

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

haha. and now Marcus is inside bitching to charlie (who'll probably tell everyone/anyone else).

Oh and further to my previous post Tom is still in jail, must've been a toilet break or something.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm absolutely loving all that Marcus is saying about Tom which is pretty much about himself really.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 25, 2009)

It's really annoying, cos I'd love to go to bed, but this is golden television right now.

Most ironic thing I have heard on Big Brother this year, whilst Marcus is getting in a massive fluster over Tom to Charlie

Marcus: Tom said there are Drama Queens in here...and so I said "Well who?" and he said "Just people"....And he must have meant you Charlie, cos of the row last night...Cos I mean, who else is a Drama Queen in here? Who else COULD he be talking about?! Know what I mean...

HAHA He is a HUGE drama queen. The whole way though, I have pitied Marcus to the point where I like him.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't pay any attention to what Charlie says. I just kind of squint at his face and try to work out what expression he's pulling.

Ooh. and now noirin is talking to dogface(?) about her and siavash. I take it marcus doesn't know yet...

I can't help watching either. I've not really had the livefeed on this year as I've not been nocturnal but this is great. I tuned in for the right night.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2009)

Fucking epic live feed pure car crash ....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2009)

been sitting here watching it un fold epic 

just when it was all getting dull...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Innit! I've got out of bed(!) to watch e4 as the pissing channel 4 feed has finished and this is great.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2009)

well that's gonna make the ratings for the next show good...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you reckon it's safe to go to bed yet?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 25, 2009)

Saw the Ken interview. Gosh that man offends me. 

"For a Chinese guy, I'm hot."

What the fuck does that suppose to mean?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2009)

I missed a lot of this, but as far as I can see it went:

Marcus hates Tom because he thinks Noirin fancies him.
Noirin tells Marcus about Siavash.
Noirin inexplicably dumps Siavash.
Noirin fancies Tom.
Siavash now wants to leave.
Noirin now wants to leave.
Tom thinks everyone's fucking mental.
Everyone goes to bed.
Captain Cool does the washing up.

Is that more or less the jist of things?


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 25, 2009)

Did she dump Siavash? And he wants to go home?

How/when did these things happen?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I missed a lot of this, but as far as I can see it went:
> 
> Marcus hates Tom because he thinks Noirin fancies him.
> Noirin tells Marcus about Siavash.
> ...



Wtf? Really?

Lololol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> Did she dump Siavash? And he wants to go home?
> 
> How/when did these things happen?



In a split second apparently


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 25, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Saw the Ken interview. Gosh that man offends me.
> 
> "For a Chinese guy, I'm hot."
> 
> What the fuck does that suppose to mean?



Sounds like self-loathing, to me.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

I decamped to digitalspy last night 
Couldn't remember protocol for discussing stuff pre highlights show here.

That's kind of it. I don't recall siavash wanting to leave.
Basically Noirin fancies siavash and tom (tom reminds her of many exes apparently).
I turned on for Tom and Marcus chatting. Tom was basically saying if a girl says she's not interested you leave it surely. instead of being creepy and a pervy weirdo.

Because of the night they kissed when it was all serious like siavash and noirin were considering what to do about marcus. Gradually other housemates got involved. First dogface I think as N confided in her (behind door bathroom chat stylee). Dogface later spoke to siavash - turns out bunny motion wasn't noirin=bunny but marcus=dinosaur.hahah- told him marcus should be told. But also was hesitant to speak to siavash as noirin is a friend... confused me somewhat.

Noirin also fancies Tom so having second thoughts about siavash- bit worried about him talking about outside (which is abit thick really if he has a girlf he'd want to know he's not wrecking shit for a couple of weeks of house crap when "nothing can happen in the house" anyway).

Meanwhile Bea is trying to clear the air with marcus she has picked up on tension in the house but puts it down to (non)eviction night weirdness. They have some chat with freddie doing mediating but it's a good example of different versions of how stuff actually is (both right). Don't think anything is resolved.

Then Noirin lets Bea in on the big secret. Bea advises her on damage limitation. She has to be honest get it sorted as quickly as possible. Forget about Tom. that would just be even messier. This bit doesn't look like it has occurred to Noirin. So Bea develops plan. Noirin will call it off with siavash but still lay it straight to marcus (about having brefly been with siavash). I think they're all drunk and knackered to be fair. Stuff stopped making sense (maybe I was also a little drunk and knackered).

So noirin wakes up siavash to talk to him in the kitchen. Dumps him but leaves him with the possibility of outside (which I'm pretty sure she said to either dogface or bea that wasn't going to happen). She then speaks to marcus who reacts well. They're not friends anymore though and the kitchen is squeaky clean.

Um. Oh and then she wants to go to the diary room to go home (having spent a whole lot of time in there earlier anyway) but big brother are slow and Bea nips in before her anyway. THEN big brother let tom out of jail.

Bea and Freddie look close. Couldn't hear but they lie in bed together with him stroking her face. 


yeah.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> Did she dump Siavash? And he wants to go home?
> 
> How/when did these things happen?



Diary room Noirin here.

The wanting to leave stuff was probably just heat of the moment, but she's definitely moved on to Tom.
The girl seems to be some kind of weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I missed a lot of this, but as far as I can see it went:
> 
> Marcus hates Tom because he thinks Noirin fancies him.
> Noirin tells Marcus about Siavash.
> ...



Omg!! Can't wait for tonight. Saturdays are usually really boring because it's eviction night.

On BBBM Davina played a game with Karly and she had to finish sentences that Ken had said in the house but they were all really horrible and nasty and some I don't think she knew about because she looked gutted and really angry but was still pretending everything was fine with Ken.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Diary room Noirin here.
> 
> The wanting to leave stuff was probably just heat of the moment, but she's definitely moved on to Tom.
> The girl seems to be some kind of weapon of mass destruction.



The more I see of her the more I can't stand her. She's a shallow, selfish user. She thinks she's saving peoples feelings but she's deluded. She's just suiting herself constantly. Her get-out of the Siavash thing is that he has a girlfriend but that didn't bother her until she decided to move on to Johnny Bravo.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, that was cruel, I thought.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> The more I see of her the more I can't stand her. She's a shallow, selfish user. She thinks she's saving peoples feelings but she's deluded. She's just suiting herself constantly. Her get-out of the Siavash thing is that he has a girlfriend but that didn't bother her until she decided to move on to Johnny Bravo.


That's pretty much where I am on Noirin at the mo'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Omg!! Can't wait for tonight. Saturdays are usually really boring because it's eviction night.
> 
> On BBBM Davina played a game with Karly and she had to finish sentences that Ken had said in the house but they were all really horrible and nasty and some I don't think she knew about because she looked gutted and really angry but was still pretending everything was fine with Ken.



Did cellulite feature?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> The more I see of her the more I can't stand her. She's a shallow, selfish user. She thinks she's saving peoples feelings but she's deluded. She's just suiting herself constantly. Her get-out of the Siavash thing is that he has a girlfriend but that didn't bother her until she decided to move on to Johnny Bravo.



When her and Saivash were settling down for their comfort-cuddle session and he had his hand on her boob she was all 'Yeah no it's fine we're Friends. Friends is fine' then snogged him later. She's got _no clue_ about being friends with people.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did cellulite feature?



No, there was something he said about passing dogface round his friends when he'd finished with her. I can't remember the other stuff.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> When her and Saivash were settling down for their comfort-cuddle session and he had his hand on her boob she was all 'Yeah no it's fine we're Friends. Friends is fine' then snogged him later. She's got _no clue_ about being friends with people.



I bet she hasn't got a single female friend because she's about as trustworthy as Angelina Jolie around your bloke.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

I wonder if I'd be as cunty as her if I was that pretty?


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wonder if I'd be as cunty as her if I was that pretty?



I've had one friend like her who was really pretty but I don't think it naturally goes together. Marcus has it right about her actually, he said that no-one had ever said no to her or argued with her. She gets everything her own way.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 25, 2009)

She does seem a tad self-absorbed, but why do the rest fall for it. 

Last night's merry dance  (link lifted from DS)


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

I wrote a very insightful  post about noirin but I lost it. phht.

Basically I wonder how much people project positive attributes on her because she's attractive but she's always been able to go with assumption. In a confined environment the gap between how people perceive her and how she actually is is y'know. large.
I have no problem if she goes out in the evening and pulls 3 men, have fun. but if you're stuck in a house together there are repercussions. She's not forward thinking enough about other peoples feelings.

I do wonder if she will chase Tom (reckon so) but I think that diary room thing is before her chat with Bea when Bea said that she will be seen as a cocktease. Be interesting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Your post up there ^^ is very good Dragon  Some good posts on here are tons better than actually watching this nonsense 

Conversely to Noz looking beautiful while she's talking crap Karly got binned cuz she looked so filthy when she sneered a little bit, didn't she? Davina said 'It wasn't what you were saying, it was what you looked like when you said it' Poor cow


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> She does seem a tad self-absorbed, but why do the rest fall for it.
> 
> Last night's merry dance  (link lifted from DS)



Ok, I've just watched these. She's so dishonest. She's not told anyone the truth about what's going on and she doesn't look too upset. 

The way she is acting with Marcus is re-inforcing his creepy obsession because she's confessing like someone would to a boyfriend or something.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Exactly! I've got a mate who just has a miserable face. She's not miserable though!
I wonder about Hira. She seems very smiley but then I've not seen much of her. My impression thus far is of a socially conditioned smile. You know the receptive harmless kind.  - but then pure speculation as ^ not seen much of her. blah.


Noirin does herself no favours either by reacting with grins and laughter - hint of panic behind all that. Depending on how much is showed it could look awful. Mind you the last couple of days have been pretty bad on noirins part so acting like she has more remorse probably wouldn't help (much).


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 25, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Bea was brought in for Halfwit, IMO. Machiavellian genius or impressionable, middle class hippychick... time will tell.



Time has told. Machiavellian genius _and_ impressionable, middle class hippychick.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Exactly! I've got a mate who just has a miserable face. She's not miserable though!
> I wonder about Hira. She seems very smiley but then I've not seen much of her. My impression thus far is of a socially conditioned smile. You know the receptive harmless kind.  - but then pure speculation as ^ not seen much of her. blah.
> 
> 
> Noirin does herself no favours either by reacting with grins and laughter - hint of panic behind all that. Depending on how much is showed it could look awful. Mind you the last couple of days have been pretty bad on noirins part so acting like she has more remorse probably wouldn't help (much).



Is it wrong of me to think she's enjoying the Noirin show? She's looked happier these last few days than she has the whole time. That's because it's been all about Dogface and Karly up to now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Bea seems quite sound to me. She's dippy enough to be able to handle spending a lot of time with Halfwit but also right on the ball when dealing with other things.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Is it wrong of me to think she's *enjoying the Noirin show*? She's looked happier these last few days than she has the whole time. That's because it's been all about Dogface and Karly up to now.



Spot on


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Bea.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2009)

I sort of do, sort of don't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I sort of do, sort of don't.



Expand Ken, expand.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Expand Ken, expand.



Well, in some ways she's got a lot of characteristics that I always find really attractive in that she's self assured, inquisitive and open to experiences but for some reason the whole hippy schtick (which I'd usually be quite into) seems like a bit of an affectation and that is annoying.  

I can't quite put my finger on it but, in the usual run of things, she would be someone that I would really fancy and I don't at all.  I think she is clearly leading freddy on and i don't really like to see that sort of thing either.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you 

I like her because she got the cut of Kenneth's jib straight away and delt with him quite well. There's some brains going on in there. 

I think she genuinely likes Freddie. I don't think anyone could bear to spend so much time with him if they didn't, you know.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you
> 
> I like her because she got the cut of Kenneth's jib straight away and delt with him quite well. There's some brains going on in there.
> 
> I think she genuinely likes Freddie. I don't think anyone could bear to spend so much time with him if they didn't, you know.



Yeah, I am with you on the Kenneth thing and I definitely think she's smart but...I dunno....she seems like a label hippy.....which I don't even particularly hate or anything......ohhhh I don't knoooooooow.  Just _something_ about her annoys me a bit.  I'll get back to you.

RE: Freddy, yeah, sure with you on that but then again, i have been in that situation before where a friend has fancied you and you don't feel the same way and the way to handle it isn't to get in bed with them and let them stroke your face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

So maybe she's not stringing him along then? Wouldn't be the weirdest thing to ever happen ever.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2009)

No, that was the revelation that Liza Minelli is good mates with Usher.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

My brain just lurched.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> The way she is acting with Marcus is re-inforcing his creepy obsession because she's confessing like someone would to a boyfriend or something.


Exactly what I thought. She is either playing them all and is a fukn bitch of a woman....or she is that thick she hasn't a clue how she is affecting ppl.  

I've gone off her big time. How DARE she upset Siavash!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2009)

lol @ marcus talking to tom


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2009)

Noirin in the diary room: "I feel like Jesus Christ. I'm sacrificing my life for everyone." 

Now up until that point I thought she was having a merely terrible show. How little did I know...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

Innit! She's an idiot.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

She got him out of bed for this. 

I'm certain she dangled the possibility of outside infront of him during that conversation.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2009)

you're fired !!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

They didn't even show the pervy weirdo comment did they? That was one of my highlights.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2009)

What a totally stupid, selfish cow. I don't think she has actually ended it properly with Siavash either has she?? 


Fucknelll......incredible.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 25, 2009)

drag0n said:


> They didn't even show the pervy weirdo comment did they? That was one of my highlights.



yes they did.


----------



## S-A (Jul 25, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Noirin in the diary room: "I feel like Jesus Christ. I'm sacrificing my life for everyone."
> 
> Now up until that point I thought she was having a merely terrible show. How little did I know...



Yo - new to this but have to say - wtf - Norin comparin herself to the big JC! She is in a pickle


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, I know I keep going on about this but I actually fucking hate her.

She's a lying, manipulative tease.


----------



## S-A (Jul 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'm sorry, I know I keep going on about this but I actually fucking hate her.
> 
> She's a lying, manipulative tease.



I agree, at first i thought she was just unfortunate but its beyond belief now. feeling pretty sorry for siavash most of all


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> yes they did.


Oh good.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2009)

Tom is about to walk out on live feed now. Bored, thinks everyone is attention-seeking and he misses his mates.
Well, *doh* Sherlock...


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2009)

Which one is Tom?
The big muscly one?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2009)

Aye. Been on the cards for a while now.
He's in the diary room now, no-one in the house seems to think he's coming out airside again.

Edit - lol! He's just come back. The wuss threatened to go over the wall if they didn't let him out, and now he's meekly come back and decided to go to bed instead. Rubbish...


----------



## rover07 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just watched Marcus get dumped by Noirin... hahahahaha

Will he flip, get revenge on Noirin? I think so he will turn on her badly.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 26, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Ok, I've just watched these. She's so dishonest. She's not told anyone the truth about what's going on and she doesn't look too upset.
> 
> The way she is acting with Marcus is re-inforcing his creepy obsession because she's confessing like someone would to a boyfriend or something.



those are edited together badly actually - just saw the end of it on telly and she actually had a row w Marcus.  She's quite tough - just got them in and out like it was her office  

I don't want Tom to go - I think that there could be massive rows if he stays and that would be good telly for me.


----------



## tommers (Jul 26, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Basically I wonder how much people project positive attributes on her because she's attractive



she's like princess diana.  or a squirrel.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 26, 2009)

Pieface said:


> those are edited together badly actually - just saw the end of it on telly and she actually had a row w Marcus.  She's quite tough - just got them in and out like it was her office



Using the kitchen as an office, that was funny... NEXT!

So what happened in the row?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/a167329/tom-walks-out-of-the-big-brother-house.html


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2009)

S-A said:


> I agree, at first i thought she was just unfortunate but its beyond belief now. feeling pretty sorry for siavash most of all


Same here. 



Pieface said:


> She's quite tough - just got them in and out like it was her office


I thought that! Fukin priceless. 



Pieface said:


> I don't want Tom to go - I think that there could be massive rows if he stays and that would be good telly for me.


Me too. Telling Marcus like it is was great and he was the only one with enough balls to do that.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

the show is over now if you ask me... i mean not this one, like it wont be on next year and stuff.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

she will also be all over siavash now Tom has fooked off.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

he told them stuff before he left also, which is wrong... and shows why they should NOT put new people in half way through!!!!


----------



## rover07 (Jul 26, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> he told them stuff before he left also, which is wrong... and shows why they should NOT put new people in half way through!!!!



Why walk when its getting interesting?? Scared off by Marcus or just realising he doesnt want to be in the circus?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought he just gave a couple of them some advice? Did he blab about outside worldy things then??


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

told dogface she could do better than Kris, told Rodrigo that he was backing him .... etc

now everyone will think everyone loves rodrigo so will either vote for him or give up on trying to win etc?

either way it's not right. hate it when they findout stuff from the outside...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think it's outside messages though....more his opinions and wanting to say few things to some of them before leaving. Then again....what he said to Sophie might be.......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2009)

Has he left then?

I find this thread confusing


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 26, 2009)

Toms exit  

Godamn lightweight


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeh Stella. Gaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

yeha but they will take it as outside message though as he's been wathing it and reading the news for the last 7 weeks before going in !!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't be beastly to me I'm ill (hungover)


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2009)

You have a point Bob.


Eerr no one is beaing 'beastly' to you Stella. Go get some more sleep or chocolate or hair of the dog or all three!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm that ill I misunderstood.

I might go cry into a kit-kat


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2009)

Tom's gone? Fucking hell, fucking lossers that can't handle it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm that ill I misunderstood.
> 
> I might go cry into a kit-kat



The combination of kit-kat and crying just doesn't sit well with me. 



Tom left. He's so rubbish. And yeah I reckon Noirin will go for siavash again.


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2009)

Charlie was so funny in the diary room 'the whole time, the whole fucking time etc etc'. I was exactly like this when I found out about a secret relationship at work but this has been going on for 3 fucking years and they're still trying to hide it!!!

Me and Magic Sam have decided I'm going to get pissed and make a pass at my colleague to try and get him to fess up.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah, Siavash is a real nice guy. He was needlessly cocky when he came in, but has settled down into a top housemate.

BTW, if anyone is on twitter follow grace dent - her BB tweets are well funny.

Marcus is such a cunt - i really really hate him. Noirin has never promised him anything - i think he just wore her down with his constant sex pestery, so sometimes it was easier to mildly succomb than fight it.

Now telling her to go fuck herself - what a baby. I hope noirin openly rutts Siavash in front of him now - she does not need to spare his feeling now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Charlie was so funny in the diary room 'the whole time, the whole fucking time etc etc'. I was exactly like this when I found out about a secret relationship at work but this has been going on for 3 fucking years and they're still trying to hide it!!!
> 
> *Me and Magic Sam have decided I'm going to get pissed and make a pass at my colleague to try and get him to fess up. *


 genius


----------



## D'wards (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah, i love Dogface - such a sweet girl


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2009)

they might put norins ex in.... if they do im going to fucking burn the place down!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope they don't.....I like Siavash and that will be horrible for him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

I feel a teeny tiny bit sorry for Marcus. His heart must be breaking and that's not nice for anyone.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I feel a teeny tiny bit sorry for Marcus. His heart must be breaking and that's not nice for anyone.



But he's being such a kid about it. What can Noirin do? She doesn't fancy him, but wants him as a friend. Is she not allowed to be interested in anyone?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I feel a teeny tiny bit sorry for Marcus. His heart must be breaking and that's not nice for anyone.



For the last two days he's been sound. You can tell he's been cut, isolated, emotional. And losing a mate in Siavash too - that's the bigger sting than Noirin imo.

The thing is, Noirin don't even like Siavash ffs!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

D'wards said:


> But he's being such a kid about it. What can Noirin do? She doesn't fancy him, but wants him as a friend. Is she not allowed to be interested in anyone?



Who cares what Noirin can do - Marcus is devastated innit. He can't just decide not to care.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

What were the highlights of last night?  I was pretty gutted to miss it because I LOVED saturday's.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What were the highlights of last night?  I was pretty gutted to miss it because I LOVED saturday's.



Marcus sat in the pool for most of the day. He's becoming a tad demented.
Siavash and Noirin tried to talk to him but he was non-responsive.

Tom discovers the truth about Noirin, loses interest and reckons she's confused. He also tells Dogface that Kris is a tosser and everybody on the outside can see it except her. Dogface then gets really upset but tries to hide it (she's extra upset cos she told Noirin that Kris had shagged her).

Noirin is a twat and Siavash is in love with her.

Charlie and Rodders are playfighting - chucking water all over each other. Don't understand why they don't just get it on.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheers, masa


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Dogface then gets really upset but tries to hide it (she's extra upset cos she told Noirin that Kris had shagged her).



Huh? 
When?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 27, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> they might put norins ex in.... if they do im going to fucking burn the place down!!!



According to the Star... isaac Stout 23, noirins ex is going into the house this week to propose to her

btw the star was bought for me as i recuperate from a bust up leg


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> According to the Star... isaac Stout 23, noirins ex is going into the house this week to propose to her
> 
> btw the star was bought for me as i recuperate from a bust up leg



I know someone who works at the Express/Star and they generally - literally - just make a load of stuff up quite a lot of the time.  Have a look at their front pages and make mental notes when you're in the newsagents next.  Quite often they will lead with stories nobody else even runs!

E2A - I had heard the Isaac thing before now though.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL, Marcus moves even further into self-parody

"Window fitter Marcus has been chasing Noirin since the start of the series, with her turning the smitten 35-year-old down at every turn. 

The hairy housemate has been in a mood ever since finding out Siavash and Noirin are an item -* but he said it is because Siavash has a girlfriend not because he's jealous.* "

From the sun


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

From their comments page 

"MARCUS IS A TOTAL MORON WHO DOES HE THINK HE IS TRYING TO CONTROL PEOPLE? BIG EGO BIG STUPID LOOKING WOLF HEAD HES A NOBODDY WHO SITS AT HOME ALL DAY PLAYING WITH WOLVERINE TOYS HE COULDNT PUNCH HIS WAY OUT OF A PAPER BAG EITHER REDICOLOUS LOOKING TOE NAIL MUNCHIN DIRTY FREAK.THE REST OF THEM ARE MUPPETS ASWELL NOIRIN IS REALLY ANNOYING WHO DOES SHE THINK SHE IS ASWELL? SHES USING SIAVASH NOW IF I WAS IN TERE ID TELL HER AND MARCUS EXACTLY WHAT I THINK OF THEM, I DONT BLAME TOM TERE ALL A GANG OF MUPPETS IF YE ASK ME."

, pretty much.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 27, 2009)

Noirin: 'Very manipulative'  Exclusive audition footage

i so hope the play this to the house...


----------



## agricola (Jul 27, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Noirin: 'Very manipulative'  Exclusive audition footage
> 
> i so hope the play this to the house...



I dont think I have ever been more impressed by a human being in my life.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome !!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to say........if all this is Noirin playing the BB game. FUknell she is good!! Look at the mess!! The drama!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 27, 2009)

I dislike her even more now 

I think they should show it to the housemates


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2009)

I think so too Tankypants!! And OMG omg half of me wants her ex to go in (mainly to get at Marcus) but there is....Siavash...bless him....
All this has certainly grabbed my attention in the prog. again. I had it on in the background for ages before NoirinMarcusSiavashTomGate!


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my! I really hope she gets a tough eviction interview and they should deffo show that. If not in the house but at her eviction whilst she's doing the wide eyed innocent look at Davina.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Noirin: 'Very manipulative'  Exclusive audition footage
> 
> i so hope the play this to the house...



I wouldn't be surprised if she made that all up just to get in. A bitchy housemate is obviously better value than a boring housemate. The tape they show at the very beginning when all the housemates go in was very similar to that, 'I'm a man eater, I love myself, I'm beautiful, I'm a bitch' etc. which is why it was quite shocking to see that she's a nice but dull girl.
I can't imagine her making anyone break down and cry ffs


----------



## revol68 (Jul 27, 2009)

what a hateful cunt of a person, Marcus is a dickhead because he can actually kind of see what a manipulative twat she is but then still pines after, poor Siavash though, he seems really taken with her, so sad to see him move from being the cool laid back muthafucka to her doe eyed puppy, he does have beautifully soft brown eyes though.


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she made that all up just to get in. A bitchy housemate is obviously better value than a boring housemate. The tape they show at the very beginning when all the housemates go in was very similar to that, 'I'm a man eater, I love myself, I'm beautiful, I'm a bitch' etc. which is why it was quite shocking to see that she's a nice but dull girl.
> I can't imagine her making anyone break down and cry ffs



I can actually and I don't think she is very nice. I think she's a nasty manipulative bitch. You don't need to be aggressive to upset people. She's sly and that's worse imo. She's displaying many of the characteristics she talks about and that blows her argument that she doesn't realise when people are falling for her which she made out at the beginning with Sree and Marcooos.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can actually and I don't think she is very nice. I think she's a nasty manipulative bitch. You don't need to be aggressive to upset people. She's sly and that's worse imo.



Pfffft, she's too insipd to pull all the shit she's chatting about there if you ask me.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 27, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can actually and I don't think she is very nice. I think she's a nasty manipulative bitch. You don't need to be aggressive to upset people. She's sly and that's worse imo. She's displaying many of the characteristics she talks about and that blows her argument that she doesn't realise when people are falling for her which she made out at the beginning with Sree and Marcooos.



fo sure.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Pfffft, she's too boring to pull all the shit she's chatting about there if you ask me.



Being a dull fucker with no personality in no way is exclusive to being a manipulative bitch, in fact one usually acts as a cover for the other.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Being a dull fucker with no personality in no way is exclusive to being a manipulative bitch, in fact one usually acts as a cover for the other.



Hmmm 
I may well be wrong, but I'm sticking to my story.


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Being a dull fucker with no personality in no way is exclusive to being a manipulative bitch, in fact one usually acts as a cover for the other.



Exactly, she plays on the girl next door thing.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going to have a little think about this


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> he does have beautifully soft brown eyes though.


Oh yes..... *sigh*


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2009)

it was quite funny seeing tom losing it after noirin went off with somebody else.

(and yes, I'm a day behind.) 

somebody's tired.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome !!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

What a fucking petulant prick.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 27, 2009)

Worth tuning back in again then??


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 27, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> What a fucking petulant prick.



The guy is in meltdown mode for sure....


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Worth tuning back in again then??



Omfg yes!


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 27, 2009)

i really really like the new girl Bea vs Marcus..

Its great veiwing!.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 27, 2009)

lol i dunno if he is funny or stupid...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2009)

i like him mostly... he has some good points.

just a bit rapey tho init.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2009)

"Haven't you ever watched Adrian Mole or, erm, that Terry Nutkin thing?"

Oh he is such a cock, he's like a 12 year old boy!


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

He's fucking deluded and completely batshit. So he was helping out BB and BB fucked it up not Marcus.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

So was it a natterjack toad? How the frig does he know anyway? Is he the toad king?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> So was it a natterjack toad? How the frig does he know anyway? Is he the toad king?



He knows! He fucking knows! He watched Adrian Mole. And that Terry Nutkin thing!


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Freddie, he's very loyal and sweet.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 27, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> just a bit rapey tho init.


 All he (doesn't) need is a claw hammer..


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh dear, Bea....the hug was your first mistake...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG WWMSD?


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

_Play the game, fight the fight
But what's the point on a beautiful night
Arm in arm, hand in hand
We all stand together_


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> OMG WWMSD?



Christ, she looks gorgeous......takes me back....


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2009)

Get humped by a marmoset?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol - you could tell Marcus thought BB were playing "Hungry Like The Wolf" to wind him up.
They probably were tbf...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Christ, she looks gorgeous......takes me back....


Aha! SO you _are_ in Scouting For Girls!


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2009)

Oooh Bea







Needed to be said though. I'd love to see Noirin left with no-one.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm starting to warm to this Bea character.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

Fuck, unexpected caller at the door took me away for 10 minutes and now I need an update but I'm concerned I may have alienated this thread's core readership by slagging off musicals...


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Fuck, unexpected caller at the door took me away for 10 minutes and now I need an update but I'm concerned I may have alienated this thread's core readership by slagging off musicals...



Basically you can't look at Marcus without thinking of a big warty toad, and Bea knows herself.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2009)

But Marcus knows toads. He knows goddamnit!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

I least expect a smile when I watch Horne & Corden.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Basically you can't look at Marcus without thinking of a big warty toad, and Bea knows herself.



Bea is a very strange kind of hippy with all her weird management conflict resolution schtick.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Pfffft, she's too insipd to pull all the shit she's chatting about there if you ask me.





Pip said:


> I'm going to have a little think about this


And what do you think now Pipster? After hearing her just now tell Siavash the same kinda lines she fed Marcus!? Me? I'm now convinced she is a little bitch 



Orangesanlemons said:


> Lol - you could tell Marcus thought BB were playing "Hungry Like The Wolf" to wind him up.
> They probably were tbf...


I saw his lil smile too heh. Ugh 



Pip said:


> I'm starting to warm to this Bea character.


Me too 



Pip said:


> Basically you can't look at Marcus without thinking of a big warty toad, and Bea knows herself.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2009)

Another great show for Hira tonight. 

I'm really warming to her now. It's like the production team are, for shits and giggles, trying to give her as little airtime as possible, just because they can. It wouldn't astonish me if they had a bet going, the bastards.

At this rate she'll still be in the house long after the winner's announced, sat at the bus stop worrying about if she's coming across as boring, like a Japanese soldier trapped in the jungle, still fighting WWII in his head.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know. I still don't think she's the devastating uberbitch she makes herself out to be on that audition tape. If she was that clever she'd know how she'll be perceived and received. I think she's daft girl with a strong need for attention.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 28, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Lol - you could tell Marcus thought BB were playing "Hungry Like The Wolf" to wind him up.
> They probably were tbf...



Ooooh


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 28, 2009)

Norian and Siavash  = setup from day one...... to be revealed soon?


----------



## rover07 (Jul 28, 2009)

Rikbikboo said:


> Norian and Siavash  = setup from day one...... to be revealed soon?



Do you think? It all seems a non-starter to me. I think they're just going a bit stir crazy, are there a lot less tasks this year?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 28, 2009)

"I was seeing some one before i came in"     Norian

look at the way he is saying it  i reckon they have been at it


----------



## rover07 (Jul 28, 2009)

Would he really sit back and watch Marcus slime all over her if theyd been seeing each other?


----------



## rover07 (Jul 28, 2009)

Or maybe they had a shag at the auditions...


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 28, 2009)

Did anyone even see it coming? i didnt. i know i miss a few days here and there but she just said in the second week it was going on.


I think its been going on for age and they are both playing for BB  seriously its like watching "The Odd Couple" otherwise.  somthing is not right I am telling ya.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 28, 2009)

Rikbikboo said:


> did anyone even see it coming? i didnt. i know i miss a few days here and there but she just said in the second week it was going on.



No i didnt hear that but then i stopped watching as Halfwit was getting on my nerves so much i couldnt watch it. Thankfully he's shut up a bit now.

Noirin i dont like at all, why do any of the men fancy her?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 28, 2009)

He keeps saying it.. "I was seeing some one for a month before I came in"  and she is like she simply is not phased about stealing him away from some one else when she has been going on about how she does nto want to come across as a slut etc etc...  it was her. they met weeks ago as some one said before.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 28, 2009)

I doubt shes bothered about taking someones man.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 28, 2009)

She's a Dutty Beyotch yes!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2009)

This week's HMs nominated for evictions (thus far): Marcus and Noirin. 

*not by any means official yet btw, things may change*


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

The thread's confusing.  What happened last night? Did Marcus go mad?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> The thread's confusing.  What happened last night? Did Marcus go mad?



Yeah man. I missed it so i'd like one of those excellent posts that are better than actually watching it


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

marcus knocked some stuff over in the diary room 

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/article/marcus-destroys-diary-room_1110930


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh dear.  He's getting rather embarrassing   Still, he's going to have an ace Best Moments roll when he does get the boot. The shit that comes out his mouth


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

watch him go!! 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/video/f167c0d3bb781797ff16740dc1951f9b/play.c4


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't got the right player for the BB site vids


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Marcus is a massive, MASSIVE prick but in terms of entertainment value, he has been the best in the house this year.  Unintentional entertainment, but entertainment nevertheless.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

but he thinks he is intentionally entertaining - remember he's trying to help big brother out


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

I now wonder what it's like inside his head.   Freddie seems completely normal now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Someone pls give me the lowdown on last nght!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

links to the good stuff not good enough for you stella?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> but he thinks he is intentionally entertaining - remember he's trying to help big brother out



I really wonder whether or not he has ever watched the Office and, if so, what he thought the nature of the show was because he is just mad Brentish and getting more and more so by the day at the moment.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I now wonder what it's like inside his head.   Freddie seems completely normal now.



Yeah, I wonder too.  All the time.  I find myself thinking that I would even like to befriend him after the show just to see how it is possible for him to fit his ego into his day to day life living in his mum's spare room doing weights all day in front of the telly.  

Re: Freddie, yeah, he's more normal now but I still think he is pretty much a dick.  I really don't like anyone in BB who does the old talking out loud when they're on their own thing because it just shows that they are constantly conscious of the cameras and you'd normally expect that to have worn off quite a bit by now but Freddy has always played up to them.  He's probably a psycho in real life.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> links to the good stuff not good enough for you stella?



I'm on a dongle so they are all slow loading  boohoo poor me.

I like the posts that go:

1. marcus did X cuz noz did Y!
2. Siavash said A to Bea about C

like that


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

damn dongle! 

well, marcus was in the diary room doing a quiz and he called big brother a prick and a wanker, then knocked something over in the diary room and forfeited the tokens that he'd won for the group.

marcus went back to the diary room later and asked BB to cut him some slack because it was boring and he was trying to help BB out by providing entertainment. he reckoned that if BB had just let him have his outburst he would then have gone back to the house to cheers and happiness.  he then asked BB for the tokens back and BB said no.

noirin was being noirin with siavash. poor siavash


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on a dongle so they are all slow loading  boohoo poor me.
> 
> I like the posts that go:
> 
> ...



Siavash and Noireen were snogging quite a lot.  He is obviously way, way more into her than him and she lied when she told him that she'd only said she fancied Tom before she kissed Siavash WHEN WE ALL KNOW SHE DID IT AFTER!!!

Bea kicked off at Marcus for being negative after he cost the group a load of tokens and then the two of them made it up.  Marcus invited her for a couple and, like a lamb to slaughter she went along with it not knowing for a second what she is getting herself into.  Sure enough, Marcus started saying how much "I like people like you" and "I haven't really had a cuddle like this since i came in here" like a biiiiig old perv.  Also, Freddy pissed Bea off a bit by criticising her for having had a go at Marcus even though what he was saying made complete sense and she was basically just being stroppy taking umbrage at it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Marcus invited her for a *couple* and, like a lamb to slaughter she went along with it not knowing for a second what she is getting herself into.


dirty bastard! he is the dark horse isn't he?!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Why the hell did I write "couple"?  This makes no sense to me...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you 

*sated*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

Poor Siavash  

Get Noirin OUT! Send her ex in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

So;

Tom has left
Noirin is snogging Siavash
or Noirin has binned Siavash and is not snogging anyone?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

She's snogging him and then telling him that she's not really snogging him.   You know the way these people are!  Total fuckers.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

noirin snogged siavash
noirin then fancied tom
noirin then binned siavash
tom left
noirin picked up siavash again
they snogged lots
but of course, they're just friends


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

With benefits though Tanky! 


She hasn't exactly binned Siavash. In typical Noirin fashion she is leaving him dangling and unsure of where he stands. She's good at that.
Manipulative little bitch. Shame cos i liked her before she played with Siavash's heart


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

am I the only one who thinks all she has done is kissed a boy? It's hardly hand jobs all round is it?


----------



## Pip (Jul 28, 2009)

I want to know more about Sophie shagging Kris


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah. Did he slip it in under the duvet?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> am I the only one who thinks all she has done is kissed a boy? It's hardly hand jobs all round is it?



You see a handjob as being imbued with some deep level of emotional commitment?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol good point, Ken.

Paul, it's how she behaves with them and what she says that all adds up to her dangling them. Leaving them clueless as to where they stand. It isn't nice at all imo. 


Quick romantic poke under the bedsheets or in the toilet, Pip? She's too nice for prettyboyfloppyhaired Kris.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> I want to know more about Sophie shagging Kris



They had full sex.  There really isn't much more to say than that to be honest.


----------



## Pip (Jul 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> They had full sex.  There really isn't much more to say than that to be honest.



Where though?! When? It completely passed me by.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> Where though?! When? It completely passed me by.



Presumably just under the covers.  You know the way....the old spoon 'n' slip most likely.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

We are watching* Siavash get fucking _gelded _on national television. This is an affront to me.  I wish he would man-up as they say 

*okay I'm not watching but I'm following the thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Is Sophie going off the idea of Kris now? What with Tom planting seeds of doubt etc?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> We are watching* Siavash get fucking _gelded _on national television. This is an affront to me.  I wish he would man-up as they say
> 
> *okay I'm not watching but I'm following the thread.



We shold bumrush the show and save him. I imagine we'd be a million strong if we advertised on Facebook.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

From the Sun's comments page, about Noireen.

"she looks like a pig I am 42 and ten times fitter and pretty then her why do all the men Fancie her oh it because she gets air time they want to be close to her i recon boot her out put another older bossy person in get that Lisa he she out"


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

Well _that's _hardly fair.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

I love thees country, mang.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the way they've spelt Fancie like they are in Spenser's Fairie Queene


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Only a *real* fit person spells it like that, Pieface.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Paul, it's how she behaves with them and what she says that all adds up to her dangling them. Leaving them clueless as to where they stand. It isn't nice at all imo.



I'm sure she plays people but who thinks one quick kiss in 2 months is significant? The only one who could complain would be Siavash.

Sree was a nutter, Marcus is a nutter. They weren't played, they did it to themselves. Being nice to people is just that..

If everyone can see what she's like, why can't Siavash? He's had enough clues, she's hardly all over him.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I haven't got the right player for the BB site vids



couchtripper have up to date episodes etc here

as someone mentioned earlier there certainly seems to be a lack of tasks this year... seems they are just sittin around bitchin etc... i wonder is this a ploy to heighten the tensions?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Heat sourced Bea LOL

"We think it's about time we had a little chat about new housemate Bea. At first we liked her straight-talking and sweet friendship with Halfwit, but over the past few days we've seen a totally different side emerging. Is is just us, or is she a bit of a busy body? She just can't help sticking her oar in, can she? And usually at great, boringly monotone, length. She has told everyone who'll listen that she doesn't see "any chemistry" between Noirin and Siavash, and has even now accused Noirin is feeling threatened by her. "When I arrived she had the choice of loving me or loathing me," she said, before telling Halfwit that the Irish housemates only befriended her because she felt "vulnerable". *Her sniping hasn't affected Noirin and Siavash, so now she's trying to get in with them instead – by slagging off poor Halfwit. Last night he sloped off to the Diary Room and she whispered to them that she found him "sleazy" and that he was "annoying her".* Oh dear. What will poor Halfwit do without his partner in hippy-crime? What do YOU think of Bea? Do you like her meddling, or is she just one big game-player? Vote below."


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

Where do I vote Ken?!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

BEA!! 




paulhackett66 said:


> I'm sure she plays people but who thinks one quick kiss in 2 months is significant? The only one who could complain would be Siavash.


It hasn't been just one kiss though has it. And as I said it's the way she behaves around them....well tbh I'm on about Siavash. 
I agree Sree did it to himself and Marcus mostly but she did dangle him for ages before finally telling him which by then for someone like Marcus is way too late because he is hooked....line and sinker.  

Just read she and Marcus have made up apparently. Hugged and stuff. Then he started asking about her n Siavash, probing.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2009)

A hug is never just a hug with Marcus.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> A hug is never just a hug with Marcus.



One man's hug is another man's blow-jay, apparently.


----------



## foo (Jul 28, 2009)

caught up with some of this last night - and i think Noirin's lure is in the eyes.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

Noirin, Noirin, Noirin, Noiriiiiiiiiiiiiin, I'm beggin' of you, please don't take my man


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2009)

do you all know whos up yet or what?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2009)

Far be it for me to post a link to the Heat website, but here's a link to the heat website - invaluable for up-to-the-minute BB bollocks, with a good bit of editorial thrown in

http://www.heatworld.com/channel/Big+Brother


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> do you all know whos up yet or what?



Are ya not really reading the thread there Bob? 


Marcus & Noirin innit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2009)

and who do we want out 

Norman for me


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol@Norman.
Yep me too. Then send her ex into the house


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2009)

i will vote 10 times  anything less is pointless


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm watching it on channel 4 now. I think I am miles behind you all lot


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

nah, you'll have got the jist of it with our updates 

basically noirin's a bitch


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Hahahaha who is this northern guy? His voice!! He has a total squarehead. And square body. He is squareman.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Lol@Norman.
> Yep me too. Then send her ex into the house



I have it on good authority that Noirins ex will definitely shag Marcus and that is the only reason he's being sent in. 

So prepare yourselves for Marcus being popped over the bus stop by Isaac..


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Who nominated who before David? I only just turned on for the adbreak really...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

He's really irritating and that is about all there is to him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Who nominated who before David? I only just turned on for the adbreak really...


bea nominated lisa and david

charlie nominated noirin and siavash


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

His voice sounds like he's on animal crossing, before I changed the settings to slightly less annoying.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> bea nominated lisa and david
> 
> charlie nominated noirin and siavash


Thank you.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2009)

who the fuck is this bird nominating now?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm shouting at hira - ARE YOU STUPID?!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2009)

who?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Hira hasn't really been in the house has she?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

exactly  @ bob


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2009)

who


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm shouting at hira - ARE YOU STUPID?!



I just got so angry I called her a flibber. I DON'T KNOW WHAT A FLIBBER IS but I felt I couldn't swear as there is a guest here.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

YOU'VE ONLY KNOWN HER 2 SECONDS YOU FFF......FLIBBER!

good one.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> who



are you on pause?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

aww bea thinks she's missing the big green gathering


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

oh god, i have succumbed


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh god, i have succumbed



wooooooooooo!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

hurray!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm 20 minutes behind which I'm sure will be annoying. Does David ever breathe?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'm 20 minutes behind which I'm sure will be annoying. Does David ever breathe?


No. He's an underwater cartoon that I'd hope comes to a violent end.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

I love everything that Siavash wears.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

Wtf is Hira going on about? Is she is a different house? Stupid wazzock.  


I now see what everyone is going on about up there ^^^^^


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

I feel so bad for him.


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2009)

Darren Gough's conversation about Vivienne Westwood really is beginning to do my head in.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I feel so bad for him.



I'll know what you're talking about in 15 mins. God, why did I pause it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Quite a fashion bunch innit?
Bea loves vintage. Hira designs. David is westwood fan. Siavash loves his clothes.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

don't forget marcus


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

the bus stop. eh?
(sorry, i may be asking lots of questions)


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'll know what you're talking about in 15 mins. God, why did I pause it.



Does it work that you can forward adbreaks therefore closing the gap?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

"What shall I wear today?"
"Clothes"...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

15 minutes later


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww and I still feel bad for him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

I really want to sex siavash.


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I really want to sex siavash.



surely it would be like sleeping with jesus?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 28, 2009)

I want to nick his clothes while you're distracting him


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I really want to sex siavash.



Look at his cool t shirt! He wears such cool clothes. I want to rip his cool clothes off and sex him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

we're a team mr mod


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been told off for my comment about REALLY REALLY WANTING TO SEX SIAVASH UP.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> surely it would be like sleeping with jesus?


Siavash is real though. And better dressed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

only one person seems to be a complete divclart. i've usually avoided bb when it's become a morass of shrieking malevolance (the stabby one with the little lass and matchstick man) or complete empty headed idiocy (like craig from bb? and all those morons who just said 'at the end of the day' all the time, but it doesn't seem like that this time round.
shame no-one's watching it. c4 have even stopped mentioning it in their weekly staff mailout of viewing figures.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I've been told off for my comment about REALLY REALLY WANTING TO SEX SIAVASH UP.



aw


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Come on then.  Which one do you think is a total divclart?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> shame no-one's watching it. c4 have even stopped mentioning it in their weekly staff mailout of viewing figures.


do you think they'll need some people to attend the final party? 

leccy, maybe we'll have a change of venue for the party


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

is shivash the lovelorn beardy weirdy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Come on then.  Which one do you think is a total divclart?



isn't it obvious? the one with the anti-goatee


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2009)

charlie brooker quiz show?  since when?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> do you think they'll need some people to attend the final party?
> 
> leccy, maybe we'll have a change of venue for the party



YES!

 I'm going to make it my mission to stroke Siavash's hair.


And then his crotch.


What? Who said that?! ummmm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> is shivash the lovelorn beardy weirdy?



No, that's Marcus. Siavash is the lovely beardy weirdy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> do you think they'll need some people to attend the final party?
> 
> leccy, maybe we'll have a change of venue for the party


i could get one person in probably, but not the lot of you. i think it would be more fun at the original venue


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

chan4's loss is our gain 

it's all or nothing with us


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> charlie brooker quiz show?  since when?


er, it's in its 3rd week now


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2009)

Argh. I missed a bit.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

'How many guys do you snog a month? 3? 4?'
'Erm...3'

So precise


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No, that's Marcus. Siavash is the lovely beardy weirdy



whoah - i still don't know what's going on - is the fella with the anti-goatee in love with the same lass as the other beardy fella who looks like a ID mag stylist?


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww, Siavash is so sweet, 15 minutes he sat there. Then told him he loved him. Oh I love Siavash.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't like Freddie doing sexytalk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> 'How many guys do you snog a month? 3? 4?'
> 'Erm...3'
> 
> So precise



that seems a lot to me or am i being old fashioned?


and who's this twit in the chair now who's gonna be disappointed by everything that ever happens to him?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't like Freddie doing sexytalk.


is that the fella who was just on? he seems deluded.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> whoah - i still don't know what's going on - is the fella with the anti-goatee in love with the same lass as the other beardy fella who looks like a ID mag stylist?



Yup.



I can't stand Freddies voice. I don't even mind the things he is saying but theeeee vooooiiiiiiicce


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 28, 2009)

God I want to STAB HALFWIT IN THE FACE. 

Bea just told him she thinks he's a sleaze, and he's STILL blithering on about how much he fancies her. WTF is wrong with the men in that house ( except Siavesh of course).


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

you are asking too many question orangutan.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

siavash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lovely weirdy beardy

marcus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 horrible weirdy beardy

halfwit (freddie) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weirdy


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

Only 6 minutes behind now. 

Why is Frankie Boyle on Charlie Brooker again?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Be good! Don't put your hands on my boobs and kiss me all night BECAUSE WE ARE FRIENDS!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Freddies voice. I don't even mind the things he is saying but theeeee vooooiiiiiiicce



trustafarian camberwell college type - i hate them - i bet he's from totnes


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2009)

YOU DECIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> siavash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!
sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

NOIRIN!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

lol @tanky. V good


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Only 6 minutes behind now.
> 
> Why is Frankie Boyle on Charlie Brooker again?


as andrew collins pointed out on twatter, tis like the late review - rotating guests innit


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

I think I might need some therapy to deal with my anger towards Noirin.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> trustafarian camberwell college type - i hate them - i bet he's from totnes



He's from Baaaaaaaaaaaaaarkshire and Buckiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinghamshiiiiiiiiire


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

in that picture of siavash, he's giving us all a kiss


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't want to hear about how sexual Freddie is and how he is full of passion and lust.  He wants to drive her wild.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> 'How many guys do you snog a month? 3? 4?'
> 'Erm...3'
> 
> So precise



And so clearly under reported, going by the look of panic on Charlie's face!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I think I might need some therapy to deal with my anger towards Noirin.



I'm confused about it. She's quite right - if she was out and got pawed by soemone she thought she was friends with (but had 'indavertently' been leading on) she's just skip off. Then she can fancy someone and snog them when they are ambivalent about their gf and skip off and go shopping. It just looks so very very bad in that little house.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

I know what ya mean Stella but she has to realise she isn't out. She's in a little house so can't act the same without trouble.




Tank Girl said:


> I'm shouting at hira - ARE YOU STUPID?!


I shouted to but I told her SHE WAS STUPID!!



drag0n said:


> Hira hasn't really been in the house has she?


Nup! Heh....



Orang Utan said:


> oh god, i have succumbed


Ha. Welcome. 



Tank Girl said:


> I really want to sex siavash.





sparklefish said:


> Aww, Siavash is so sweet, Oh I love Siavash.


We are all on the same pages 



5t3IIa said:


> I can't stand Freddies voice. I don't even mind the things he is saying but theeeee vooooiiiiiiicce


Same here.



Tank Girl said:


> siavash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MWUAH*  



5t3IIa said:


> Be good! Don't put your hands on my boobs and kiss me all night BECAUSE WE ARE FRIENDS!


Total. User.



Tank Girl said:


> in that picture of siavash, he's giving us all a kiss :


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooh I love this Josie woman on Charlie's show


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a man and even I want to sex siavash.

Well maybe not sex, maybe just give him a big manly hug, a there there and then get him spannered on cheap whisky.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I am a man and even I want to sex siavash.
> Well maybe not sex, maybe just give him a big manly hug, a there there and then get him spannered on cheap whisky.





I want him to win. I hope ppl are going off Freddie again since Bea arrived. He has upped his creep/weirdo/irritant factor.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I want him to win. I hope ppl are going off Freddie again since Bea arrived. He has upped his creep/weirdo/irritant factor.



I thought that said you want to win him.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I thought that said you want to win him.



You read my filthy mind sparklefish


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

Apparently Sree slashed his wrists on Thursday but was OK to appear on BB on Friday, so that's ok then..

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag.../Big-Brothers-Sree-Dasari-slashes-wrists.html


----------



## foo (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> siavash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fab tanky!  

god, even when Siavash is being drippy, he's still oozes sexiness....


----------



## foo (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm confused about it. She's quite right - if she was out and got pawed by soemone she thought she was friends with (but had 'indavertently' been leading on) she's just skip off. Then she can fancy someone and snog them when they are ambivalent about their gf and skip off and go shopping. It just looks so very very bad in that little house.



yeh, after hearing her talk to Charlie, i'm the same. 

she seems to think Siavash is girlfriend-less too (which makes a difference obv). but i thought he said he had a girlfriend...?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you ever find yourself wondering what Sree is upto now?

Well, it's this:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag.../Big-Brothers-Sree-Dasari-slashes-wrists.html

There's been several ex contestants doing this sort of thing now, haven't there?  It seems pretty crazy that Sree would do this - very hard to reconcile with his projected image of himself but maybe that is the toll it takes, going on telly and making a total dick out of yourself.  What prize a live attempt on eviction night next year...if there is a next year?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Do you ever find yourself wondering what Sree is upto now?





paulhackett66 said:


> Apparently Sree slashed his wrists on Thursday but was OK to appear on BB on Friday, so that's ok then..
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag.../Big-Brothers-Sree-Dasari-slashes-wrists.html



No cos paul posted the article about 5 posts back


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, WHATEVER!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a dream about siavash last night 

foo - I think siavash said he had a gf so that he wouldn't get into a bb romance, but he hasn't really got one.  am I right, or am I making excuses for him?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

I am surprised by the low ratings!

And that article, I totally forgot about Sree. 

Is it me, or am I the only person on this thread who thinks Siavash is minging?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I had a dream about siavash last night
> 
> foo - I think siavash said he had a gf so that he wouldn't get into a bb romance, but he hasn't really got one.  am I right, or am I making excuses for him?



His mrs's mates definitely seemed to think he had a girlfriend when they were running him down all over his facebook fanpage the day after he first snogged noirin.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol (((Ken))) Don't get all capitals on me cos ya didn't read the thread mun   

You're the ONLY ONE, masa 

I'm confused too Tanky. I thought he said he had one but didn't then apparently had one for a month before going into the house then some reports somewhere saying his g/f is upset by what's been going on?!?! In short.....I dunno


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Lol (((Ken)))
> 
> You're the ONLY ONE, masa
> 
> I'm confused too Tanky. I thought he said he had one but didn't then apparently had one for a month before going into the house then some reports somewhere saying his g/f is upset by what's been going on?!?! In short.....I dunno



I saw her.  In Heat.

It was somebody else's copy.  alright?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

I flick through that.....sometimes....at work....when ermm I'm bored..... 

So is she his g/f or was she or wha??


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Love it mag is fucking amazing this week.  

They have this insane woman who thinks shadows are angel energy.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

He does have one.

But when he got close to Noirin he lied to her, saying he was single.

The guy is a total sleazebag.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> His mrs's mates definitely seemed to think he had a girlfriend when they were running him down all over his facebook fanpage the day after he first snogged noirin.


damn, I must be on the wrong siavash facebook group, nothing happens in the one I'm in


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> damn, I must be on the wrong siavash facebook group, nothing happens in the one I'm in



This one had about 3500 or so fans last week...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I looked at one on FB and at the end it said 'Siavash hates fat or ugly people!' 

Did _he_ say that, or what?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

That's bangers if he did.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I flick through that.....sometimes....at work....when ermm I'm bored.....
> 
> So is she his g/f or was she or wha??




Heat said she was.  Some fashion student and she said something about how he was going to be a fashion icon.


From that she obviously sounds totally in love and committed to an enduring and long lasting relationship and he is a heel.

HTH.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I looked at one on FB and at the end it said 'Siavash hates fat or ugly people!'
> 
> Did _he_ say that, or what?



I don't believe he'd say that.

He was fat before entering the house.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> That's bangers if he did.



KNowing you Ken I imagine 'bangers' means 'shitty' but isn't it most commonly used as a nickname for sausages or a euphamism for breasts?

You kids and your sick nonsense *shakesheadwhilelooking_ancient_*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't believe he'd say that.
> 
> He was fat before entering the house.



The FB thing looked like it was written by a chum of his, type thing. I didn't join after I read that.

I will only join a FB Siavash Fanpage if Tanky, Strumps, Ken, Pip, EG and Foo make one.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> He was fat before entering the house.


yeah, last night I thought that he'd got a lot slimmer.

I think I'm going to have to ignore the bad stuff about him, I can't cope.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 29, 2009)

apparently Sree has cut his wrists in a cry for help


What a fucking Moron


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

lol ken, there's someone slower than you


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought he told Noirin he had a g/f anyway?

otherwise why does she keep going on about "if somebody has a g/f then it's nothing to do with ME" with that kind of angry little shake of the head she does?

He's been banging on about hurting people anyway, she'd have to be some kind of absolute nobhead to not get it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

This onyl interesting thing in that article is this:




			
				The Currant Bun said:
			
		

> Bookies Ladbrokes make her the 4/6 favourite to be booted out - but Marcus is close behind on 11/10.
> 
> Spokesman Nick Weinberg said: "It's taken a number of weeks but finally we've got a genuine eviction contest.
> 
> ...



I don't understand 4/6 odds anymore  Been brainwashed by Oranges&Lemons


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> lol ken, there's someone slower than you


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> KNowing you Ken I imagine 'bangers' means 'shitty' but isn't it most commonly used as a nickname for sausages or a euphamism for breasts?
> 
> You kids and your sick nonsense *shakesheadwhilelooking_ancient_*



As in bang out of order, Stella, get with the programme!  Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> As in bang out of order, Stella, get with the programme!  Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!



Oh! That's quite good.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

internetstalker said:


>


sorry stalker


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

Marcus' website is well worth checking out if you haven't already, by the way. 
The picture gallerys are great!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Marcus' website is well worth checking out if you haven't already, by the way.
> The picture gallerys are great!



Thank you! I really enjoyed that!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Marcus' website is well worth checking out if you haven't already, by the way.
> The picture gallerys are great!



Oh my god, he really is twelve years old! Apart from the stupid hair.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh my god, he really is twelve years old! Apart from the stupid hair.



He does look like he's having tons and tons of 'innocent' fun with his chums. I have warmed to him very very very slightly. 

I don't think he's _nasty_ just clueless really.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

I man who can quote Nietzsche, Socrates and Optimus Prime in the same breath is not a man to be trifled with imho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I man who can quote Nietzsche, Socrates and Optimus Prime in the same breath is not a man to be trifled with imho.



He's so odd. He would be eccentric but bearable if it weren't for all that MAD HAIR  As it is he is a worry.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2009)

What the fuck does he do?  Does he make little models for people of cartoon characters?

Quotes is LOL as is Short Stories.  Er, Marcus, they seem to be poems.  Really bad ones.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

That site sits alongside rikwaller.com for me

http://www.irrepressible.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/page107.html

.......wtf?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA......

“Obstacles cannot crush me. Every obstacle yields to stern resolve.
He who is fixed to a star does not change his mind” Da Vinci

“Dignity does not consist in possessing honours, but in deserving them”
Aristotle

“The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil,
But because of those who look on and do nothing” Einstein

“ Freedom is the right of all sentient beings” *Optimus Prime*   

“Man’s conquest of nature turns out, in the moment of its consummation,
To be nature’s conquest of man” C.S. Lewis

“In the attitude of silence the soul finds the path in a clearer light, and
What is illusive and deceptive resolves itself into crystal clearness”
Ghandi 

“Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a harder battle” Plato


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

Marcus looks a keeper to me. I can't imagine why he's single?


----------



## Pip (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Noirin, Noirin, Noirin, Noiriiiiiiiiiiiiin, I'm beggin' of you, please don't take my man



Lols 



5t3IIa said:


> This onyl interesting thing in that article is this:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand 4/6 odds anymore  Been brainwashed by Oranges&Lemons



Doesn't it mean if you put £6 on, you'll get £4 back (plus your stake)? Meaning she's favourite to go?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

I must admit, I do like his GIFs page...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

Marcus had a bit of an odd night last night. 
He tried to have a crafty wank under a duvet in one of the loos until interrupted by BB (on live feed you could clearly hear him shout "OH FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!" from the toilet when called into the diary room. ).
Then he went a bit mad to Rodrigo and Charlie, going on about strange things that happen at night when the others are asleep with a demonic-looking grin on his face.
Then he pulled another duvet over himself and went doolalley in the garden, wandering around for ages looking like a fat sad ghost. Very odd behaviour. 

Imo it's only a matter of time before he starts building a Koresh-style compound in the garden made of duvets, soiled tissues and tears of unrequited lust. If he starts muttering about seven seals, start to worry...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Pip said:


> Lols
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it mean if you put £6 on, you'll get £4 back (plus your stake)? Meaning she's favourite to go?



Noooo. If you put  £5 on you get...uhm....you get £5x6  Or something else...plus your original stake.....I don't know 

`


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2009)

What a plum.   I'm starting to like him again.

I am the most fickle person


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

I deffo don't want marcus to go, he's good fun to watch.

NOIRIN OUT!!!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Surely she'll be out by a landslide? The DigSpy lot don't like women who step out of line do they? And they are the ones that vote? Aren't they?*


* I've said before I am notoriously bad at predicting this stuff


----------



## xes (Jul 29, 2009)

hasn't this ended yet?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

yes xes, it finished ages ago, but we've decided to keep talking about it.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2009)

yes.

Are you joining in xes?   You should join in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to see a pic of xes at 5.5 stone tbh


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooo. If you put  £5 on you get...uhm....you get £5x6  Or something else...plus your original stake.....I don't know
> 
> `


 Pips right...


> Doesn't it mean if you put £6 on, you'll get £4 back (plus your stake)? Meaning she's favourite to go?



loving dark horses site...
how was that found?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## xes (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to see a pic of xes at 5.5 stone tbh



I was too skinny for the camera lense to capture me 

And join in with a B B thread? naah, I'll just scoff from the sidelines, taa


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

Marcus is so heavy metal!! C'mon, give him some slack - he's so Manowar. Behind all that lard and weird haircut, he's just a geek (not a bad thing at all).


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

marcus NEEDS to die.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> marcus NEEDS to die.



And Sree needs lessons on how to kill himself.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Marcus is so heavy metal!! C'mon, give him some slack - he's so Manowar. Behind all that lard and weird haircut, he's just a geek (not a bad thing at all).



I have to say that his website is so completely ludicrous that I've now come round to this way of thinking.  I've bookmarked it to and just know it's a site I'll still be checking in about 5 years' time.

E2A - Jeremy Spake off of Airport's site is rubbish though.  Not at all lacking in self-awareness.  Though you can hire him for parties.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm off to that website right now. 



5t3IIa said:


> I will only join a FB Siavash Fanpage if Tanky, Strumps, Ken, Pip, EG and Foo make one.






Tank Girl said:


> I think I'm going to have to ignore the bad stuff about him, I can't cope.


Me too 



Tank Girl said:


> lol ken, there's someone slower than you






Tank Girl said:


> I deffo don't want marcus to go, he's good fun to watch.
> NOIRIN OUT!!!


Same here. And put her ex in!! He can chat with Marcus and Siavash and find out what she is really like then dump her so she has no one!
I feel mean saying that but....she HURT SIAVASH 

D'wards - that photo I'm NOT quoting upset me so much I could only eat half a fresh french bread stick (the long ones) with loads of salt welsh butter....and 2 malteasers....


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Noirin's ex seems like a complete and total dickbrain, I've scoped him out online rather than do my revision but there is every chance he might come up in my exam so I am fine with myself.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that what you tell yourself every time you check the internet instead of revising?! 

"It'll be in my exam.  I study at the University of Life "


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Is that what you tell yourself every time you check the internet instead of revising?!
> 
> "It'll be in my exam.  I study at the University of Life "



Listen, after they threw me that "Who did Michelle Heaton used to be married to?" curveball in my immigration exam I take nothing for granted and cover ALL bases.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2009)

The swine!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Pieface said:


> The swine!



No, it was Andy Scott Lee!  

You'd NEVER make a lawyer!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Can I trademark "Bea-yatch"?  For when you all come round to not liking her?

Btw, pieface, I've been consumed with guilt since 15.48 - you COULD be a lawyer!  The BEST lawyer in the world.  The President of the USA's lawyer, one day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Info on Noirin's ex? Is he _really_ going in?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

I went off bea last night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I went off bea last night.



Which bit? Telling HW he was sleazy? Or telling _other people_ he was sleazy behind his back?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I went off bea last night.



I called her as being a shit hippy and a bit sly on day 2!!! (I think)  (I definitely said it to _someone_)   (Shit, I might've set myself up to look like a bit of a tit here)   (Hey, I just remembered, I'm _always_ making myself look like a tit on here.  Phew!  I can't tell you how relieved I am to have avoided an out of the ordinary tit looking like scenario there).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I called her as being a shit hippy and a bit sly on day 2!!! (I think)  (I definitely said it to _someone_)   (Shit, I might've set myself up to look like a bit of a tit here)   (Hey, I just remembered, I'm _always_ making myself look like a tit on here.  Phew!  I can't tell you how relieved I am to have avoided an out of the ordinary tit looking like scenario there).




*backsawayshakingbracketsoffself*

She's not sly, I don't think


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *backsawayshakingbracketsoffself*
> 
> She's not sly, I don't think



Define sly then, Mrs "Person who JUST SAID that she was slagging off halfwit behind his back"!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Define sly then, Mrs "Person who JUST SAID that she was slagging off halfwit behind his back"!!



She has to _talk_. You can't keep every single thing to yourself you'd go _mad_.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She has to _talk_. You can't keep every single thing to yourself you'd go _mad_.



Yeah, but you don't _*have*_ to slag people off whenever you open your mouth, Stella!  Apparently!  

She could've just talked about football or something.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but you don't _*have*_ to slag people off whenever you open your mouth, Stella!  Apparently!
> 
> She could've just talked about football or something.



Look. Listen. You understand the _compulsion_ to talk shit when stressed and blurting, Mr. ZOMG I CAN PROCRASTINATE FOR ENGLAND AND CRY THE WHOEL TIME  WHILE I DESCRIBE IT IN DETAIL TOO, don't you?

I imagine that house is very fucking tiring and I think I can sympathise with some their behaviour because it's _so hard_ and not like real life as we know.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Pips right...
> 
> 
> loving dark horses site...
> how was that found?



The scary stalkers over on digital spy found it, but I assumed it might be of interest over here too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The scary stalkers over on digital spy found it, but I assumed it might be of interest over here too.



What're the odds O&L?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Look. Listen. You understand the _compulsion_ to talk shit when stressed and blurting, Mr. ZOMG I CAN PROCRASTINATE FOR ENGLAND AND CRY THE WHOEL TIME  WHILE I DESCRIBE IT IN DETAIL TOO, don't you?
> 
> I imagine that house is very fucking tiring and I think I can sympathise with some their behaviour because it's _so hard_ and not like real life as we know.



come on then!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What're the odds O&L?



On the eviction?

Noirin: 1.78
Marcus: 2.28

Noirin is fave to go, but all online polls say it'll be close. Interestingly, digispy is the only one that has Noirin evicted, the others slightly favour Marcus.
A lot depends on how Noirin comes across in the next few days: lower voting numbers and changing demographics have meant that women seen as damaged/victimised/bullied in some way have performed a LOT better in recent years than is traditional (Rachel, Ulrika, church of Aisleyne etc etc). If Noirin can somehow make the case that Siavash, like Marcus and Sree, had no right to expect anything from her, she might be able to get away with an eviction against the unpopular Marcus. Mind you, comparing herself to Jesus Christ the other day and trying to dump Siavash for Tom probably hasn't helped her cause much.
It's too close to call at the moment.

This is the first interesting eviction of the series. Assuming no-one walks and Marcus doesn't build his compound, it should be a good friday show.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The scary stalkers over on digital spy found it, but I assumed it might be of interest over here too.



That were funny


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Info on Noirin's ex? Is he _really_ going in?



Tonight, supposedly. But then we've heard that before:

"Today a new Housemate will enter the Big Brother House. American Isaac has flown over to enter the Big Brother House and see if he can win back the heart of ex-girlfriend Noirin.

Isaac
Age: 23
From: Ohio, U.S.A.
Job: Entertainer/ Bar owner

Isaac is from Ohio and two years ago appeared on the reality show The Real World: Sydney. During the filming of the show Isaac met and started a relationship with Big Brother Housemate Noirin who was travelling in Australia at the time.
Although the couple have broken up Noirin has frequently mentioned Isaac whilst in the Big Brother House and Isaac has admitted he is still in love with Noirin and has not found love since.
Isaac also claims, via his MySpace page, to be a music producer and songwriter. He tries to raise money for various charities through his music as "it's cool to care".
Writing on his MySpace page he has adds: "The shelf life of my fame is short and I only have a small window of time to make as large a difference as I can. But when all is said and done, and nobody even remembers my name, if I can leave the campsite a little better than I found it, I will be a happy man".

However Isaac's time with Noirin may be short. Earlier this week the rest of the Housemates nominated Noirin and Marcus. Both now face the public vote and possible eviction this Friday.

Will Isaac be left in the house without Noirin? Tune in to join Davina as she reveals who is evicted this Friday at 9pm on Channel 4."


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Will Isaac be left in the house without Noirin?


HA! Hopefully. That would be delicious especially if he changes his mind after a good talk with Marcus and Siavash and then falls for Hira/Sophie


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2009)

couple of isaac you tube vids here

i reckon this will give noirin an advantage in stayin in.... just a pity marcus wud have to go...

live feeds shud be good later i hope...


----------



## agricola (Jul 29, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Isaac also claims, via his MySpace page, to be a music producer and songwriter. He tries to raise money for various charities through his music as "it's cool to care".
> Writing on his MySpace page he has adds: "The shelf life of my fame is short and I only have a small window of time to make as large a difference as I can. But when all is said and done, and nobody even remembers my name, if I can leave the campsite a little better than I found it, I will be a happy man".


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> couple of isaac you tube vids here
> 
> i reckon this will give noirin an advantage in stayin in.... just a pity marcus wud have to go...
> 
> live feeds shud be good later i hope...


what is the point of this person? 

his voice is so droney I've not really taken anything in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> what is the point of this person?
> 
> his voice is so droney I've not really taken anything in.



 I _literally_ could not watch more than 2 seconds of that! _Literally _threw my laptop out of the window then killed it with fire.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't like Noirin before seeing her ex love of her life and i dislike her even more now, I mean what does it say about you if that twat is your big love.

Siavash should have got it on with Dogface, she's a lovely girl and deserves better than that All Saints mannequin and he certainly deserves better than pining over that Noirin cow.

Also is Bea leading Halfwit on or not, hard to tell with all the free love shite she spouts.


----------



## pboi (Jul 29, 2009)

generic insecure princess with daddy issues. thats all she is.

ten a fucking penny


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

pboi said:


> generic insecure princess with daddy issues. thats all she is.
> 
> ten a fucking penny



for real.

I mean it wouldn't have been so bad her fancying two people at once if one of them wasn't fucking Tom, I mean the guy has nothing on Siavash, nothing, he looked closer to 40 than 27 and looked and had the personality of a fucking walnut.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2009)

isaac on what must be one of the worst 

he's gonna bring attitude for sure....


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> isaac on what must be one of the worst
> 
> he's gonna bring attitude for sure....



fuck she obviously likes monster men, he's suppoused to be 21 in that fucking clip!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

What a cock. Suits Noirin.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What a cock. Suits Noirin.



She couldn't go out with Siavash cos he's prettier than her and she'd only get jealous.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

He is beautiful isn't he *sigh*


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> He is beautiful isn't he *sigh*



I'm not gay but I can totally see how Siavash is good looking (well because he has very pretty quite feminine face), what I will never grasp is how woman can be attracted to things that look like Tom?


----------



## pboi (Jul 29, 2009)

hes the dude from the Lion King/Madagascar 2. Instant Win


----------



## pboi (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

I quite like Isaac, from that clip.  He seems pretty funny.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I quite like Isaac, from that clip.  He seems pretty funny.



living up to your name Ken.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I quite like Isaac, from that clip.  He seems pretty funny.


funny enough so do I... 
cant wait to see noirins face....


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> funny enough so do I...
> cant wait to see noirins face....



he's like some monster fucked up version of Adam Sandler.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm not gay but I can totally see how Siavash is good looking (well because he has very pretty quite feminine face), what I will never grasp is how woman can be attracted to things that look like Tom?


No idea. Definately not my type.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 29, 2009)

aye.. but there's a bit of life about him...
i suppose they couldnt track down any of marcus's loves...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> i suppose they couldnt track down any of marcus's loves...



Not without the aid of dental records and specialist earth-moving equipment, no.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 29, 2009)

I really don't understand why I am putting myself through watching freddie like this. I feel a bit ill.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

is noirin playing with marcus' beard?!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes. ffs.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

I wasn't sure if it was just the angle we were seeing them at. I'm still not 100% sure. 

but I'll pretend that she definitely was


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL @ bea 

siavash, I want to be your gf, make noirin go away


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I wasn't sure if it was just the angle we were seeing them at. I'm still not 100% sure.
> 
> but I'll pretend that she definitely was



I'll rewind.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 29, 2009)

She was. I'm (pretty) sure.

What is Bea up to?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

telling siavash that she'd be a much better gf for him than noirin


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 29, 2009)

Grr. I missed a bit.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'll rewind.


isn't modern telly great? 

though I'm watching on the portable in teh bedroom


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't think she was. There was one bit where you could see that her hand's a lot further away than it seems.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

when does I-scrotum go in?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Look at your Bea now


----------



## agricola (Jul 29, 2009)

did he really say "Daddy's back!" when he went in?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

well that was all a bit boring tonight.. n the live feeds arent till 1.05am..
Bea is a player for sure..


----------



## Fingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Live feed - Norin's ex is in da house   All looks a bit fraught


----------



## Pip (Jul 30, 2009)

Are they going to put Siavash's current girlfriend in there too?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2009)

Marcus is loving this - suddenly Siavash is a bigger mug than him. I don't think I've seen him this happy for ages. 

Siavash looks like he's going to walk, obv.
Noirin doesn't look like she gives a fuck and keeps saying she has nothing to feel guilty about. Hmm.

Isaac looks incredibly self-assured and has an air of imminent menace about him. All the HMs look shit-scared of him. He's good tv, that's for sure.
Noirin will go on friday, no doubt about it now unless something major happens. She's cut her own throat by lying to Isaac about her relationship with Siavash.

Latest eviction *oddsflash!*

Noirin: 1.41
Marcus: 2.76


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Marcus is loving this - suddenly Siavash is a bigger mug than him. I don't think I've seen him this happy for ages.
> 
> Siavash looks like he's going to walk, obv.
> Noirin doesn't look like she gives a fuck and keeps saying she has nothing to feel guilty about. Hmm.



Did I just hear him tell Isaac to give her one in the shower? And then ignoring a rather baleful looking Siavash who can only say Rock n Roll?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh fuck Bea is such a fucking player, she just made up that complaint about Halfwit getting involved in everyone elses business to make out that it was him who has such a problem with Siavash and Noirin and not her and now she's angling in on Siavash. Actually feel a bit shitty for Halfwit, Bea played him good.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg......poor Siavash


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

all this is sounding a bit  for our boy


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

It really is. I'm almost hoping he walks......

Last night seeing him trying to make up with Marcus and all that little toerag did was give him a really hard time still. Seems to have forgiven MissNoirin though


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

didn't marcus say he felt sorry for noirin or something like that?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

was thinking about it last night, if you didnt have the internet and just watched it on TV, you would have seen last nights show with no mention of this guy... then if you stuck on the live feed at 1am, he would have just been in there ?!?!?!

thats piss poor if you ask me.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

is noirin's ex only in for one night?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> was thinking about it last night, if you didnt have the internet and just watched it on TV, you would have seen last nights show with no mention of this guy... then if you stuck on the live feed at 1am, he would have just been in there ?!?!?!
> 
> thats piss poor if you ask me.


the highlights show is what happened the day before.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i know that, but people watch both. so when it comes on wouldnt have any idea who he was.

we only know because of the internets init


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> is noirin's ex only in for one night?



he's in for the duration...
might even win the feckin thing!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah i know that, but people watch both. so when it comes on wouldnt have any idea who he was.
> 
> we only know because of the internets init



I think it says the producers were too nervous about the potential reaction of the housemates to show his entrance live and anyone daft enough to watch LF in the middle of the night is probably daft enough to get the info off the net as well


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

assuming people have the net. not eveyrone has.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> he's in for the duration...
> might even win the feckin thing!


 well, I've not seen him on BB yet, but going by the bits i've seen posted on here, I don't think I'm gonna like him, so therefore he won't win 

GET NOIRIN OUT!!!


----------



## Pip (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah i know that, but people watch both. so when it comes on wouldnt have any idea who he was.
> 
> we only know because of the internets init



Most people keep up by watching the highlights rather than the live feed though. If you switched on and saw it, you'd either think "oh someone else is in" and be satisfied, or think "oh what's this, I'd better watch the highlights tomorrow". 

5tella, I got the Kate Moss book  you RULE!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> well, I've not seen him on BB yet, but going by the bits i've seen posted on here, I don't think I'm gonna like him, so therefore he won't win
> 
> GET NOIRIN OUT!!!



heres first 15mins of live feed courtesy of couchtripper...

note how bea mimics isaacs swingin on the chair...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

aww, I'm gonna have to wait til I get home to watch that 

lets hope bea decides to get her claws in issac instead of siavash.


----------



## Pip (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh the fickle nature of the BB10 thread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> Most people keep up by watching the highlights rather than the live feed though. If you switched on and saw it, you'd either think "oh someone else is in" and be satisfied, or think "oh what's this, I'd better watch the highlights tomorrow".
> 
> 5tella, I got the Kate Moss book  you RULE!



'She' signed it for you too


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh the fickle nature of the BB10 thread


 
that's what I love about it


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

they've updated the c4 site at last with clips.

Isaac refers to himself in the 3rd person or as 'Daddy' neither of which is endearing him to me.

On the plus side Siavash seems to be maintaining his dignity


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

This time last year, threadwise, Bex was getting evicted http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=252696&highlight=brother&page=96

Yes. I'm _bored_.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah i know that, but people watch both. so when it comes on wouldnt have any idea who he was.
> 
> we only know because of the internets init


Reckon i would have been at least talked through on BBLB- you need more than channel 4 for that though.


I watched some of this last night. Isaac and Noirin being all tactile. Marcus and Siavash lying around in the sitting room. Freddie, Bea and Sophie having a big whispered conversation, hoping for some of that subtitled to be in tonights show.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

I only read this thread and watch the highlights shows. I can't be arsed with all the ins and outs really.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Reckon i would have been at least talked through on BBLB- you need more than channel 4 for that though.
> *snip*
> 
> .



yesterdays bblb where indeed it was talked about

I can 'thank' a bust up leg for my keen interest this year...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Due to health reasons I don't go out much so I get quite involved in big bro. When there was a proper live feed I'd just have it on in the background pretty much all the time. I don't really do heroes and villiains style watching (I can generally see where everyone is coming from) but I do love to see how they change over the weeks and basically I'm a people watcher and you don't get that from the highlights. I'm vexed at the lack of livefeed. Like seriously. 

Uh, What did I pop in here for?
Oh yeah! Just watched this http://http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/v...12a85e/play.c4. He's like someone who turn up on Bromance if he didn't think he was alpha. Or actually he could be a spencer mate.  (Apologies cross contamination with mtv The Hills etc)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

too many http in ur link matey
correct link http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/v...12a85e/play.c4

isaacs entry to the house  2 mins


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Argh. thanks.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

feck me Davina looks the same if not better than she did 10yrs ago vid


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

I, for one, can't conceive of a single reason other than good genes for that


----------



## pboi (Jul 30, 2009)

better health regime, nips and tucks?  gotta be shes had about 20 kids!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Lisa and David - Pinky & the Brain...come on, you've gotta give that one to noirin


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

weird charlie with hair


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Lisa and David - Pinky & the Brain...come on, you've gotta give that one to noirin



LOLMAO here...

had to show the other half the intro for it


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Noirin is looking _fit_ atm too...

Most controversial thing i've ever said on urban.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

ever?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Except what I said about men over 40 who limp


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

Marcus FTW !!! i want chips now


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Marcus FTW !!! i want chips now



Yeah me too.

Bea is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much worse a person than noirin, btw.  She's a mad backstabbing fucker!  At least noirin fronts up to people she is pissed off with.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

chicks are crazy tho init.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

hang on? did she hook up with mr cox on another show? or was he on another show? or both of them?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

I still like Bea.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> chicks are crazy tho init.



I've only got a very limited experience of them tbh but, yeah, they seem pretty mental.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes. Real World sydney or something. I think he was on it but they're allowed out so she was kind of on it through him. But I don't know really.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL @ your beloved Bea and her right wing polemics


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2009)

Hira's getting a bit cocky now with all this airtime. Wish she'd just shut up for a bit and let us see the other HMs for a change... 

Anyway, eviction *oddsflash!*

Noirin: 1.19
Marcus: 5.50

It's a Noirin massacre folks. I still think she's a plant, no-one's this thick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2009)

that blonde's a cunt and halfwit is spineless


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Yes. Real World sydney or something. I think he was on it but they're allowed out so she was kind of on it through him. But I don't know really.



Yeah, real world is one where they live in a house but have real jobs etc and he hooked up with her in a club whilst he was living in oz and she was travelling there, then they went out whilst he was on the show apparently


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

to use kens controversial word...
i thought dogface was well fit as a brunnette...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> LOL @ your beloved Bea and her right wing polemics



I'd just posted and then I was like, "no, waaii..." but she just sounds normal thus far. money to those who actually need it etc. I'm not going to judge her politics (yet).


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that blonde's a cunt and halfwit is spineless


Indeed.

I think Noirin is way worse than either of the above though and Marcus is still a fukn cock. Fish and chips or no fish and chips. He only did it to get the moral high ground with Noirin & Siavash.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

You would tho wouldn't you? I would. Smart move I reckon. get some brownie points with the group.


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2009)

Pmsl, the cruel public!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

OMFG!!! poor love guru


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the way half of them are more interested in the food than isaac.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

ouch..
 seeavash face crumbled...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

i didnt even know you could vote for it?


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg, I forgot about Love Guru. Not really is he?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Freddie just laughing.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2009)

he almost walked 

he should have to fuck them off....


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2009)

well, they have a healthy relationship.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2009)

To be fair, Siavash mugged off his girlfriend on national tv, so whatever you think about Noirin he's getting fair payback really. I do think he gets a bit of an easy ride on here because he's quite chilled and has lovely strokable hair


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL slightly awkward


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> To be fair, Siavash mugged off his girlfriend *on national tv,*



  have you been on the show?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> To be fair, Siavash mugged off his girlfriend on national tv, so whatever you think about Noirin he's getting fair payback really. I do think he gets a bit of an easy ride on here because he's quite chilled and has lovely strokable hair




I think he's more upset about losing his rights to rock n roll..


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> To be fair, Siavash mugged off his girlfriend on national tv, so whatever you think about Noirin he's getting fair payback really. I do think he gets a bit of an easy ride on here because he's quite chilled and has lovely strokable hair


He at least tried not to though and dithered and looks like he feels bad.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> To be fair, Siavash mugged off his girlfriend on national tv, so whatever you think about Noirin he's getting fair payback really. I do think he gets a bit of an easy ride on here because he's quite chilled and has lovely strokable hair



Didn't he say he'd made the girlfriend up though?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh just chuck David out already.  He just annoys me. I can't even listen.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> have you been on the show?



I love the phrase "on national tv". Sometimes I push the boat out and say it in a brummie accent.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> He at least tried not to though and dithered and looks like he feels bad.



Yeah, but noirin has told sree, marcus and siavash that she's not into them


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but noirin has told sree, marcus and siavash that she's not into them


Did she have to have that conversation with Angel as well or was she evicted before it came up outside of the diary room?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Did she have to have that conversation with Angel as well or was she evicted before it came up outside of the diary room?



Don't think that was a thing she noticed really.  I do definitely think noirin has been a bit unfairly maligned on here; she's really not all that bad at all.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Oh just chuck David out already.  He just annoys me. I can't even listen.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Did she have to have that conversation with Angel as well or was she evicted before it came up outside of the diary room?



I don't think Noirin ever knew. Angel's prefered chat up line was to say "you look three months pregnant" and nag her constantly about doing exercise.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 30, 2009)

Are people still watching this shit? Fuck! 155 pages. 

Clearly somebody is?  When does it finish, I'll watch the last one to see how mentally ill the winner is.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm trying really hard to like Noirin but I can't. She's just carrying on like she would outside but you can't in a confined space. sree and marcus aside it would never be just pulling siavash (like on a night out). They live together. he's obviously more into her than that and I'm pretty sure there were conversations the night they got together which mean she was aware of that.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Are people still watching this shit? Fuck! 155 pages.
> 
> Clearly somebody is?  When does it finish, I'll watch the last one to see how mentally ill the winner is.



LOL! People on bigbrother are mentally subnormal! Lol!  Can't believe nobody has ever come up with that before!  IT'S BEEN STARING US RIGHT IN THE FACE FOR THE LAST TEN YEARS!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> OMFG!!! poor love guru


Innit 



drag0n said:


> Freddie just laughing.


Personally I want ed to slap his stupid twatty face off his shoulders. Same for marcus when he bounded out to the busstop. 
I fond it all very amusing apart from watching Siavash crumble and hurt and be mortified etc. It's horrible.



drag0n said:


> He at least tried not to though and dithered and looks like he feels bad.


Exactly. I think he is very genuine and thought long n hard about it all before acting on anything. And for what? (((Love Guru)))

Oh and Noirin told them all she wasn't interested in them EVENTUALLY ppfftt. While giving different signals especially to Marcus and definately Siavash. She's a total bitch. She was snogging Siavash on tonight's prog. then told him "we're friends"!! You cannot go doing that without creating problems. And the way she dismisses it = others feelings!1 Omg...I'm stopping before I burst a blood vessel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh I don't like Isaac's high-pitched voice


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I don't think Noirin ever knew. Angel's prefered chat up line was to say "you look three months pregnant" and nag her constantly about doing exercise.


  I didn't get Angel in the slightest.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I'm trying really hard to like Noirin but I can't. She's just carrying on like she would outside but you can't in a confined space. sree and marcus aside it would never be just pulling siavash (like on a night out). They live together. he's obviously more into her than that and I'm pretty sure there were conversations the night they got together which mean she was aware of that.



Who here among us has never got off with someone they probably shouldn't have, perhaps when bored?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Don't think that was a thing she noticed really.  I do definitely think noirin has been a bit unfairly maligned on here; she's really not all that bad at all.



dunno bro.. her audition tape revealed her game plan...
she knew what she was doing... she gurned about gettin her lip gloss earlier when she got kissed...
she is a proper d4 dub... i reckon she will appear next on tv3s expose show (irish gossip/fash show)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> dunno bro.. her audition tape revealed her game plan...
> she knew what she was doing... she gurned about gettin her lip gloss earlier when she got kissed...
> she is a proper d4 dub... i reckon she will appear next on tv3s expose show (irish gossip/fash show)



Yeah, but audition tapes are TOTALLY different from the people in the house virtually 100% of the time


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Who here among us has never got off with someone they probably shouldn't have, perhaps when bored?



She is in the BB house. You can't behave that way and not expect trouble. Not that bad? She's a fukn horrible person imho.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Who here among us has never got off with someone they probably shouldn't have, perhaps when bored?


In a confined environment where both of you and other people have to hang about for the aftermath? And then continued to get off with person when it's clear that they're not on the same page?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> In a confined environment where both of you and other people have to hang about for the aftermath? And then continued to get off with person when it's clear that they're not on the same page?



Yes.  Who here among us?  We're all adults, drag0n - we've all been in prison


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but audition tapes are TOTALLY different from the people in the house virtually 100% of the time



In this case not though. She's a cold, calculated heartless bitch.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

I just don't get how you all hate noirin but not bea


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

I think my actual problem is that she says she's thinking of other people but she's not. That really annoys me.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2009)

Bea is growing on me, the shit-stirring bitch.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yes.  Who here among us?  We're all adults, drag0n - we've all been in prison


Pleading not guilty over here...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Pleading not guilty over here...



Lotta not guilty people in the joint, G


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

drag0n said:


> In a confined environment where both of you and other people have to hang about for the aftermath? And then continued to get off with person when it's clear that they're not on the same page?



I'm Spartacus


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 30, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Bea is growing on me, the shit-stirring bitch.




I can see where Bea is coming from whereas I can't really with noirin.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Bea is irritating and a gossipy trollop who likes saying things to please ppl. Fukn annoying but amusing at times too! 

 Noirin plays with ppl's emotions one on one and doesn't give shit in the aftermath. Horrible, selfish bitch.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Bea is irritating and a gossipy trollop who likes saying things to please ppl. Fukn annoying but amusing at times too!
> 
> Noirin plays with ppl's emotions one on one and doesn't give shit in the aftermath. Horrible, selfish bitch.



I reckon i could be the one to tame her wild heart


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I just don't get how you all hate noirin but not bea



im so not into bea.. treating that sap 1/2wit the way she has.. she's proper 2 faced...
im surprised charlie has been so quite he normally has something to say...

btw wtf was marcus clipping... wolf hairs? full moon must be soon


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Incidentally, _how shit_ is that TNT show?  Can't believe people still make shows that terrible


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I reckon i could be the one to tame her wild heart



Aahhh she has got you thinking with LittleSadKen like Sree n Marcus before you


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Aahhh she has got you thinking with LittleSadKen like Sree n Marcus before you



Oh, you must mean "The Behemoth".


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

hmmm.. not quite the fireworks we hoped for..
maybe the live feed will have something... 12 tonight e4


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh, you must mean "The Behemoth".


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Unless you were talking about my dick...?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> hmmm.. not quite the fireworks we hoped for..
> maybe the live feed will have something... 12 tonight e4



I am going to bed but I am relying on you big time to give a running commentary on here for me to read and enjoy over breakfast


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Unless you were talking about my dick...?



(((LittleSadKen)))


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Miniscule.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

oooh, if the live feed starts at 12pm, I might stay up late


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I am going to bed but I am relying on you big time to give a running commentary on here for me to read and enjoy over breakfast


apols in advance.. just swallowed heap of p/killers (medicinal btw) n a sleeper to get some kip...
but i will do me best


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2009)

I really want to try and get to work before 9.30 tomorrow but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

same here


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> apols in advance.. just swallowed heap of p/killers (medicinal btw) n a sleeper to get some kip...
> but i will do me best


FAIL  



Tank Girl said:


> oooh, if the live feed starts at 12pm, I might stay up late


I KNOW I can rely on you sweets! And you sparklefishy!  


I am off for a quick shower before bed because I just realised I hugged Ken's willy. A bit of sick came up in my mouth too. 
I need to scrub myself clean


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my god, I am BACK IN THE GAME. I was lukewarm before but tonight's episode cracked me up. What the fuck is that Isaac person? It's like someone drew a cliche american boy on paper and then cut him out and stuck him in the house.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I am off for a quick shower before bed because I just realised I hugged Ken's willy. A bit of sick came up in my mouth too.
> I need to scrub myself clean


 hey hey now!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh my god, I am BACK IN THE GAME. I was lukewarm before but tonight's episode cracked me up. What the fuck is that Isaac person? It's like someone drew a cliche american boy on paper and then cut him out and stuck him in the house.



I quite like him!  I've got yankee doodle mates he reminds me of.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> hey hey now!


No offence poppet! Just touching men I don't knows willys....


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I think it's a really nice one.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh my god, I am BACK IN THE GAME. I was lukewarm before but tonight's episode cracked me up. What the fuck is that Isaac person? It's like someone drew a cliche american boy on paper and then cut him out and stuck him in the house.


me and pieface are having a practice run for the final tomorrow night. we're going to get pissed and shout at the telly


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 30, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> me and pieface are having a practice run for the final tomorrow night. we're going to get pissed and shout at the telly



Ace! I think I shall do the very same. And probably text you ranty shouty texts during!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

nice one


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

looks like isaac has managed to piss the whole house off... they reckon they have all been called assholes by him...
fun fun
everyones up n about except noirin and her boy in de bedroom...
looks like fun tomoro....


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 31, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh, you must mean "The Behemoth".



your ego?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Well, I think it's a really nice one.


Lol I'm sure it it 






AKA pseudonym said:


> looks like isaac has managed to piss the whole house off... they reckon they have all been called assholes by him...
> fun fun
> everyones up n about except noirin and her boy in de bedroom...
> looks like fun tomoro....


HA! 
Thank you AKA!


----------



## foo (Jul 31, 2009)

well it looks like i've missed plenty action! 



so Noirin's still evil witch from hell then....?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 31, 2009)

of course she is foo 

I didn't manage to stay up for the live feed 

foo, if you've got time, last night's show is on channel 4 now


----------



## foo (Jul 31, 2009)

i don't think i can cope with that lot this time in the morning honey...  x


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 31, 2009)

Saw it last night. I like the new guy! Liked how he stood his ground against Bea - but why the hell does he want Noirin back? 

(I secretly want Marcus and Issac to start a fight. Think it'd be a good contest).


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> me and pieface are having a practice run for the final tomorrow night. we're going to get pissed and shout at the telly



hey hey hey! 

I've missed all the fun with the new man so you have to get me up to speed.  I have booze


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Noirin is a bit of a loon. She was under the cover snogging Saivash and felt like getting up and going to do something else. So she said 'Friends don't kiss all the time!'

She's got some funny fucking ideas but we knew that.

Sorry, this is _such_ old news in light of what else has happened but I am _so_ bored of the whole thing


----------



## foo (Jul 31, 2009)

i think Noirin must be the most hated woman in Britain right now. 

earlier, i was standing behind a couple of women in a queue and was alarmed at the strength and passion of their anger towards her  

anyone would think Noirin had run off with their husbands or something. it wasn't attractive.

any news on Siavash's girlfriend? i'm surprised she isn't in the redtops going apeshit for money.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I swear he said 'Oh I said I had a gf to avoid this kind of thing [getting it on in house] but it's not strictly true' or something like that?


----------



## foo (Jul 31, 2009)

oh right. there'll be no mad hell-hath-no-fury Siavash Ex brought into the house then. i expected that to be BB's next 'exciting twist'

i think i might hate this programme at the moment.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

first 45mins of live stream here
Marcus has come alive!!!
He's loving it, he must know he should be stayin....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I swear he said 'Oh I said I had a gf to avoid this kind of thing [getting it on in house] but it's not strictly true' or something like that?



Yes! Thank god someone else but me heard it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yes! Thank god someone else but me heard it!



 'I'm not going maaaaad!'

He really does seem like a nice man. I did like the 'Oh god' repeated while he tried to quietly deal with Isaac comig into the house. He didn't immediately start making shit up and inventing excuses and reasons that it was someone else's fault or soemone was a bitch or a bastard or whatever.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yes! Thank god someone else but me heard it!


I heard it too....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 31, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> first 45mins of live stream here
> Marcus has come alive!!!
> He's loving it, he must know he should be stayin....



I think he's loving it cos Siavash and him are mates again.

Noirin wise, Siavash is only one week behind Marcus.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Noirin is a bit of a loon. She was under the cover snogging Saivash and felt like getting up and going to do something else. So she said 'Friends don't kiss all the time!'
> 
> She's got some funny fucking ideas but we knew that.
> 
> Sorry, this is _such_ old news in light of what else has happened but I am _so_ bored of the whole thing



It's old news but people forget that Noirin is a kid herself! She's only 25 and emotionally naive. She does only want to have fun with other men - until it comes to Issac that is.
But all this is harsh as fuck - to all the other guys she's dumped.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 31, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Saw it last night. I like the new guy! Liked how he stood his ground against Bea - .


Yes I loved that About time someone stood up to her


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 31, 2009)

25, still a kid?! I don't think so!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> It's old news but people forget that Noirin is a kid herself! She's only 25 and emotionally naive. She does only want to have fun with other men - until it comes to Issac that is.
> But all this is harsh as fuck - to all the other guys she's dumped.



Woah there. 25 is not a kid. If she was 19 or even 21 or something then maybe but I imagine she's got a degree, left home and has a few years work and travelling under her belt.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, I'm an old bastard then!!! To me a 25 year old is very, very young!!!! It's still the dating/find the right partner/experiment stage.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

True but I'd've thought she would have enough experience of the world to know that it's not terribly nice to fuck people around like that.

Thing is though: she consistently gets away with it  Getting evicted tonight to a resounding chorus of boos and a few gently probing questions from Davina will probably be the first time she's been pulled up about it.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> True but I'd've thought she would have enough experience of the world to know that it's not terribly nice to fuck people around like that.
> 
> Thing is though: she consistently gets away with it  Getting evicted tonight to a resounding chorus of boos and a few gently probing questions from Davina will probably be the first time she's been pulled up about it.



Making a few fuck ups and not knowing your own mind is one thing, but she is manipulative about it, the way she played Siavash was shocking, givng out enough then pulling back, then when he was wanting to call it off she just gives enough back out to keep him dangling on the hook, and then when she fucked off with Isaac she didn't even seen to feel bad at all for Siavash, most people would feel a bit shitty and be a bit more concerned.

And she clearly has issues as she seems attracted to controlling monster men who say things like "Daddy's back", like someone else said she clearly has daddy issues.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

What advice would Noirin get in nobbin n sobbin?

I live in Ireland. I met my bf in Oz. He lives in the US. He is a z-list celeb. I work in a shop. We've only been together when at least one of us has been on holiday. I'm a narcissist. He's a narcissist. Do you think it will work?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I hate to 'write-off' womyn or self indentifying persyns with comments like SHE'S A FUCKING PRINCESS WHO HAS NEVER HAD TO ACCOUNT FOR HERSELF ONCE _EVER_ but, y'know, once in a while


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I hate to 'write-off' womyn or self indentifying persyns with comments like SHE'S A FUCKING PRINCESS WHO HAS NEVER HAD TO ACCOUNT FOR HERSELF ONCE _EVER_ but, y'know, once in a while



lol


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> And she clearly has issues as she seems attracted to controlling monster men who say things like "Daddy's back", like someone else said she clearly has daddy issues.



Do you reckon she calls him 'daddy' in bed?

Somehow, I think that's a strong possibility.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

That Isaac has some charisma though. Siavash has tons but he's not got the cool stare that Isaac has to _really_ pull off being the boss/daddy.

It's heady stuff people.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That Isaac has some charisma though. Siavash has tons but he's not got the cool stare that Isaac has to _really_ pull off being the boss/daddy.
> 
> It's heady stuff people.



Isaac has not got charism in the slightest, his big face makes me want to puke, Siavash is fucking cool and much better looking, Isaac is a fucking macho retard.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Isaac has not got charism in the slightest, his big face makes me want to puke, Siavash is fucking cool and much better looking, Isaac is a fucking macho retard.



He swept in and after they got finished ignoring him they all avoided him like the plague. He scared them and he owned Bea hard. And Bea is about the only person in there who is willing to stand up to people without being menacing.

I'm not saying it's _good_ charisma but you can't deny he's got something. Noirin can certainly smell it off him. Heady heady stuff.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He swept in and after they got finished ignoring him they all avoided him like the plague. He scared them and he owned Bea hard. And Bea is about the only person in there who is willing to stand up to people without being menacing.
> 
> I'm not saying it's _good_ charisma but you can't deny he's got something. Noirin can certainly smell it off him. Heady heady stuff.



Intimidation is the opposite of charisma, and what Noirin smells off the twat is 'massive wanker' pheromones which are a perfect match for her 'vapid bitch' ones.

He only owned Bea because Bea was overstepping the mark, if she had been in the right it would have been a different scenario, anyway I don't like that Bea much lately.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Intimidation is the opposite of charisma, and what Noirin smells off the twat is 'massive wanker' pheromones which are a perfect match for her 'vapid bitch' ones.
> 
> He only owned Bea because Bea was overstepping the mark, if she had been in the right it would have been a different scenario, anyway I don't like that Bea much lately.



See, this is why you don't understand what charisma is. You're all massive wanker this and vapid bitch that. If you had any charisma yourself or had an inkling what is meant you wouldn't need to swear and chunter on like a keyboard warrior.

1-0


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 31, 2009)

Pieface said:


> hey hey hey!
> 
> I've missed all the fun with the new man so you have to get me up to speed.  I have booze



i'll be in the bedroom, cowering


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

nah.. i kinda respect isaac cause he has balls.. as yet he doesnt blow with the wind like the rest of the housemates.. having said that he has more experience 'reality' wise than the rest...

gonna be interesting if noirin goes as i reckon he is very much a horny b, who will make a play on the rest of the women (barring lisa natch)

ive a feeling he has a good chance once d4 noirin vanishes....
I so hope he does.. noirin needs brought down a peg or two, although she will be a red top darling for 15 minutes


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See, this is why you don't understand what charisma is. You're all massive wanker this and vapid bitch that. If you had any charisma yourself or had an inkling what is meant you wouldn't need to swear and chunter on like a keyboard warrior.
> 
> 1-0



No trying to be charismatic over the internet is the antithesis of charisma.

And don't you fucking try and colonialise my language, it's enough you bastard anglos enforced it on us persyns of Ireland without trying to tell us how to use it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> No trying to be charismatic over the internet is the antithesis of charisma.
> 
> And don't you fucking try and colonialise my language, it's enough you bastard anglos enforced it on us persyns of Ireland without trying to tell us how to use it.



Ah, you identify as a Celtic persyn of no colour, right? In your spud-soaked shambling way you must have missed that there was no _trying_, there was just _being_. Is subtle, see?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, you identify as a Celtic persyn of no colour, right? In your spud-soaked shambling way you must have missed that there was no _trying_, there was just _being_. Is subtle, see?



okay then Yoda being charismatic over the internet is automatic fail, remember everything is reverse online, just like in real life i'm a very polite young man.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> okay then Yoda being charismatic over the internet is automatic fail, remember everything is reverse online, just like in real life i'm a very polite young man.



Did you just call me a Star Trek fan!?!?!?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you just call me a Star Trek fan!?!?!?



I'd never be so rude.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2009)

are you two flirting or fighting?  I find it hard to tell.  I might ask noirin.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

That was fun, ta x


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> are you two flirting or fighting?  I find it hard to tell.  I might ask noirin.



In Noirin's world you can be doing ATM (Electrogirl (TM)) and still only be friends let alone be flirting.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> In Noirin's world you can be doing ATM (Electrogirl (TM)) and still only be friends let alone be flirting.



that is very true.  god knows what i was thinking


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> In Noirin's world you can be doing ATM (Electrogirl (TM)) and still only be friends let alone be flirting.



'friends with privileges' (c) noirin


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

What do I have to stick in Revol's bum?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What do I have to stick in Revol's bum?



anything you want, I mean it's just a bit of fun between friends, I let my friends sodomise me all the time, if I'm feeling particularly friendly I often let them put gerbils up there.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> anything you want, I mean it's just a bit of fun between friends, I let my friends sodomise me all the time, if I'm feeling particularly friendly I often let them put gerbils up there.


ouch...


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> ouch...



he'd have to take all that shit off first.  and definitely lose the gun.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Isaac has not got charism in the slightest, his big face makes me want to puke, Siavash is fucking cool and much better looking, Isaac is a fucking macho retard.


This. 



revol68 said:


> Noirin smells off the twat is 'massive wanker' pheromones which are a perfect match for her 'vapid bitch' ones.


----------



## pboi (Jul 31, 2009)

woman with daddy issues in being attracted to douchebag shocker


see here for more examples of this RIDICULOUS FUCKING part of this world http://www.hotchickswithdouchebags.com/

EPIC site


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

pboi said:


> woman with daddy issues in being attracted to douchebag shocker
> 
> 
> see here for more examples of this RIDICULOUS FUCKING part of this world http://www.hotchickswithdouchebags.com/
> ...



yeah but the only thing worse than such douchebags are the men who hate on them because they are jealous of the type of women they get.


----------



## pboi (Jul 31, 2009)

they are worse than the douchebags?   I disagree!


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

pboi said:


> they are worse than the douchebags?   I disagree!



Yeah of course they are worse they are just bitter nobs who would be douchebags if they could.


----------



## pboi (Jul 31, 2009)

some of them yeh..but come ON. just look at the level of douche!!


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

pboi said:


> some of them yeh..but come ON. just look at the level of douche!!



yeah but the complaints about the douchebags are negated by the fact the blogger is just wishing he could pull their cretinous ladies.


----------



## pboi (Jul 31, 2009)

not entirely negated


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2009)

You heard of the Rectum tree...


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

pboi said:


> not entirely negated



well that negates itself cos it's just some gay wee twink with his hag.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2009)

Also I don't know how I missed the obvious negation of all the hating but the site is called Hot Chicks with Douchebags and as everyone knows anyone who talks about 'hot chicks' is either a douchebag, a wannabe douche bag or a date rapist (not mutually exclusive categories).


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 31, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Marcus' website is well worth checking out if you haven't already, by the way.
> The picture gallerys are great!



i've just seen this. the guy is awesome


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 31, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Marcus' website is well worth checking out if you haven't already, by the way.
> The picture gallerys are great!





> “Fortune favours the brave” Blaze Bayley





so the singer of Wolfsbane said that first, right?


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 31, 2009)

blaze is on it


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 31, 2009)

Blaze interviewed my mates' fairly un-metal band for a late night metal TV show once, and insisted on doing the interview whilst sat on a motorbike  

they had trouble concentrating on their answers cos they were just cracking up inside


----------



## pboi (Jul 31, 2009)

Marcus just went up one notch in my ladder of awesomeness.  9 more to go


----------



## weltweit (Jul 31, 2009)

pboi said:


> Marcus just went up one notch in my ladder of awesomeness.  9 more to go



Yep, Marcus is a twat.... 

Hopefully this is the last week when I will have to see him in the house !! 

Out Out Out !!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2009)

22nd person to enter the house?!?! fuck me.

edit: oh yeah the whole nonhousemate thing.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

quick poll...

i reckon noirin gets the boot....


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2009)

voting now, 10 times 

she best be fooking off


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2009)

I just realised I'll be an hour behind on the actual eviction (watching True Blood over on fx) seeing as they announce it in the interview show.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2009)

Did the banners in the crowd used to be about housemates?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

jaysus charlie is such a tout...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I lol'd at bea saying 'by default'  
Noisin totally loves Isaac though. He's The One


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 31, 2009)

Am I imagining things or did I just Hira express an opinion?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2009)

who?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol
Keep voting Bob! Noz out!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it just me who thinks Noirin who has not done anything that bad - she always maintained she still loved her ex, and he dumped her, so she was kind of trying to move on, but then they put Isaac in so all bets were off.

Bea is much more of a nasty bitchy manipulator


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2009)

When betfair suspended Noirin was 100/1 on to be evicted. I don't think I've ever seen someone self-destruct so spectacularly. Worse than Victor or Makosi imho.

Hey ho. They always like a "big" week 8 eviction.


----------



## Looby (Jul 31, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> When betfair suspended Noirin was 100/1 on to be evicted. I don't think I've ever seen someone self-destruct so spectacularly. Worse than Victor or Makosi imho.
> 
> Hey ho. They always like a "big" week 8 eviction.



 

I'm just watching the first show on +1 and I thought Siavash dealt with her quite well tbh. He was really straight with her and managed to get his point across without being hysterical and Sree like. Oh, he's so lovely and she's such a cow. I loved it when he said he was part of her storyline. That hit a nerve.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

bea, foreby fancying isaac, is so gonna get it on with the love guru... first she wore his 'hat'... then his poncho...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

no surprise there then....
bye bye n.... somehow i reckon she will be all over the red tops
lve the booing
lol


----------



## Looby (Jul 31, 2009)

Well that was the coldest goodbye I've seen in a long while.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 31, 2009)

relentless booing


----------



## Looby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd love it if he stayed.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2009)

Gotta love the psych woman. Calling someone a "low status catalyst" is the most charming way of calling someone a feckin' slut I've ever heard.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 31, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Is it just me who thinks Noirin who has not done anything that bad - she always maintained she still loved her ex, and he dumped her, so she was kind of trying to move on, but then they put Isaac in so all bets were off.


I'm inclined to agree. My only criticism is that if she cared about how the public perceived her she should have kept her mouth shut about Tom.



> Bea is much more of a nasty bitchy manipulator.


Nah, I think she's terrific. Most entertaining housemate since Makosi.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2009)

she got 60% glad i voted now


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/officialbigbrother?ref=nf

he's gone !!


----------



## Looby (Jul 31, 2009)

He's on BBBM.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 31, 2009)

another waste of a housemate innit..
feck that


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 1, 2009)

i hear they paid him 10-20k !!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 1, 2009)

live feed startin now on e4...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2009)

Tis gonna be interesting again (hopefully) cos it'll ALL change now Noirin has gone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

Has Isaac gone? She was SO sure he would that naturally i was hoping he'd stay


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has Isaac gone? She was SO sure he would that naturally i was hoping he'd stay


yup gone... he was on bb big mouth last night pt 1  & pt 2


----------



## Space Girl (Aug 1, 2009)

surely issac leaving was all part of the BB plan? he was never going to stay if norine left and not because he wanted to leave but probably more part of his contract

as for Bea - I love her


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 1, 2009)

Space Girl said:


> as for Bea - I love her


don't like her at all - ever since she had that moan to halfwit about Lisa wasting taxpayers money by being on the dole - I can't stand hippy tories


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup gone... he was on bb big mouth last night pt 1  & pt 2



What the eff; so he walked minutes after noirin was booted out then?  PLAY THE FACKIN GAME, MATE!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What the eff; so he walked minutes after noirin was booted out then?  PLAY THE FACKIN GAME, MATE!!




tbh i reckon bb is gonna be a bit shit now....
We've sussed the housemates as is, and there's not much potential for any shocks...
The producers must be tearing their hair out at the mo, they're gonna have to produce fireworks else its a damp squib....
pity.. there was so much potential recently...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> tbh i reckon bb is gonna be a bit shit now....
> We've sussed the housemates as is, and there's not much potential for any shocks...
> The producers must be tearing their hair out at the mo, they're gonna have to produce fireworks else its a damp squib....
> pity.. there was so much potential recently...



100% agree.  I think they have fucked themselves pretty badly here - too far along to put anyone else in there now too, surely?  They ought to make these pricks pay a fucking deposit when they go in or something!  4 walk outs!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2009)

Bunch of bloody wimps. They should put all of us on this thread in!! We'd show 'eM!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

No don't make me!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2009)

Next year the REAL Ken enters the house...


----------



## pboi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## pboi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 1, 2009)

wtf kinda 'excercise' is hira up to.. prancing about in the garden?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2009)

Who is 'Hira' please?

I'm loving Bea at the moment - she's an absolute master of the art of deadpan shit-stirring.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2009)

Respect to Noirin for calling out the Bea-yatch


----------



## badlands (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate Bea.

I pray for snails to shit on her eyeballs.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 1, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Who is 'Hira' please?
> 
> I'm loving Bea at the moment - she's an absolute master of the art of deadpan shit-stirring.


the asian quite one...
ur right tho... who is she....


----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2009)

Twas interesting Noirin's exit interview ..... 

So men always seem to fall in love with her ... 

Why? I can't see it myself.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 1, 2009)

Izak's such a bell end. He's blatantly going coz every one thinks he's a knob.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> the asian quite one...
> ur right tho... who is she....




She was doing some very strange looking exercises in the garden when I flicked it on a little while ago. 

Seems a bit quiet at the mo..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 1, 2009)

The irrepressible dark horse

dickhead


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2009)

badlands said:


> I hate Bea.
> 
> I pray for snails to shit on her eyeballs.



I agree - she is pure scum.

I'd like pigeons to wee in her pudding as well.

Such a hateful person, if she gets nominated i will be voting, and i never vote.

Isaac seems a nice fella to me, quite normal, was complimentary about Siavash and his actions.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 1, 2009)

In all seriousness though, allow David's hair.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2009)

Isaac is a twat. Totally played for the cameras and the show. Nothing real about him in that house at all imo. 

I like Bea's shit stirring straight talk too at mo. She is only one to have said anything. The others are wimps. I wish someone (yes including YOU Davina ffs) had confronted Noirin more on her behaviour. SO not cool. 



AKA pseudonym said:


> The irrepressible dark horse
> dickhead


I laughed so much I nearly did a wee


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, I actually do quit like Marcus for the bit at the end.

If he were a puppy, I would have given him a right head ruffle after that.

I'm just saying like, if he was...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2009)

He looks like Paul Young circa 1985 with that hair. If Paul Young had been into pies instead of synthesizers.


----------



## badlands (Aug 1, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He looks like Paul Young circa 1985 with that hair. If Paul Young had been into pies instead of synthesizers.



and had a severe overbite


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Isaac seems a nice fella to me, quite normal, was complimentary about Siavash and his actions.



I disagree. I saw it that Isaac was deliberately trying to wind Siavash up or embarrass him.



Strumpet said:


> Isaac is a twat. Totally played for the cameras and the show. Nothing real about him in that house at all imo.
> 
> I like Bea's shit stirring straight talk too at mo. She is only one to have said anything. The others are wimps. I wish someone (yes including YOU Davina ffs) had confronted Noirin more on her behaviour. SO not cool.




Yup, Bea is the only one who has the guts to let Noirin know what a twat she's been and she's pointed out what a fucking liar she's been.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Isaac is a twat. Totally played for the cameras and the show. Nothing real about him in that house at all imo.
> 
> I like Bea's shit stirring straight talk too at mo. She is only one to have said anything. The others are wimps. I wish someone (yes including YOU Davina ffs) had confronted Noirin more on her behaviour. SO not cool.
> 
> ...



I'm still quite disturbed at his little 'dance-bitch-slapping-thumb-sucking' display.  Jeez.  Do you think Noirin knows he does stuff like that?


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 2, 2009)

Me again. Sorry.  One more thing.   
Makes me think he likes being shat on.


*shudder*


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I disagree. I saw it that Isaac was deliberately trying to wind Siavash up or embarrass him.


I agree. 



Schmetterling said:


> I'm still quite disturbed at his little 'dance-bitch-slapping-thumb-sucking' display.


It was all purely for the cameras. Tiresome twat. 




I haven't been so involved in a BB for ages. 
Nor been so affected by it...as in angry/so sad for Siavash and the way he is struggling.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Nor been so affected by it...as in angry/so sad for Siavash and the way he is struggling.



I honestly think Isaac felt bad for Siavash and was trying to make amends with the hat/earrings thing.

As i said before, i still don't think Noirin did anything too wrong - Isaac had dumped her previoisly, and she was trying to move on, but freely admitted he was the love of her life. Then, in what could be viewed as a big romantic gesture Isaac came to get his girl to take her home, and she was rightfully distracted by this.
Its bad for Siavash, but she never promised him more than a few cheeky snogs - she always mantained they were "friends with benefits". Its not like they were engaged or anything, or had done any arranging at all.

Who couldn't say that if the love of their life came back and wanted you you would immediately drop everything and bite their hand off, so to speak.

As for Bea, interfering passive aggresive vitrilolic busybody. Just cos she has the front to get right involved in someone elses business in a horrible bitchy way then misreport it to others later, does not make her a good person/housemate. She is just Grace but a bit taller, though with the same saggy cheeks.

Also its Bea thats making it unbearable for Siavash - he just wanted to try and quietly move on from it, and not have it brought up time and time again, Bea doesn't give s fuck about him. The poor poor lad was squirming with embarassment over the way Bea was behaving

*Sunday morning rant over*


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Isaac felt a bit bad for Siavash but out in the garden...when it was just the two of them. The hat/earrings thing was ridiculous gesturing and, imho., nothing about making amends. 

Noirin certainly didn't always maintain her and Siavash were friends with benefits so where you been?  She kept saying for ages that nothing would happen in the house and they would talk outside n stuff. And the trouble with girls like Noirin is....they say one thing and behave in a completely different way. So, again imo, she did a LOT wrong and her attitude afterwards was shit. She didn't seem to care much at all about how Siavash was feeling. She was quite aggressive and dismissive about the whole thing. Horrible little bitch IMO. 

I'm not overly fussed on Bea but she has my support for now cos she is only one who is saying stuff and putting her neck on the line. She has balls.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> she never promised him more than a few cheeky snogs - she always mantained they were "friends with benefits"


Ok, I know I am old but I do remember when "fuck buddies" started being a thing and I can understand why people would go for it but when did this "friends with benefits" come about?  Slipped under my radar completely.  Is it a widespread thing or did this girl just make it up?  

Why would any bloke agree to such nonsense?  Wth do they get out of it?  A few snogs?  Thats not going to keep any sane man happy for long surely?

I'm sorry sir, do you have your "friends with benefits" card on you?  Ah, that will do nicely. /swipe /pucker


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Ok, I know I am old but I do remember when "fuck buddies" started being a thing and I can understand why people would go for it but when did this "friends with benefits" come about?  Slipped under my radar completely.  Is it a widespread thing or did this girl just make it up?
> 
> *Why would any bloke agree to such nonsense?*  Wth do they get out of it?  A few snogs?  Thats not going to keep any sane man happy for long surely?
> 
> I'm sorry sir, do you have your "friends with benefits" card on you?  Ah, that will do nicely. /swipe /pucker



He didn't. The friends with benefits started after they had kissed, she'd decided she fancied Tom, told Marcus she kissed Siavash and decided they should just be friends. The thing Siavash is most gutted about (I think) is the fact that he would not have gone there if he'd known. He has upset a girlfriend on the outside and fucked up his friendship with Marcus for nothing now. 

I do agree with D'wards that Bea needs to let it go now Noirin and Isaac have left.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He didn't. The friends with benefits started after they had kissed, she'd decided she fancied Tom, told Marcus she kissed Siavash and decided they should just be friends. The thing Siavash is most gutted about (I think) is the fact that he would not have gone there if he'd known. He has upset a girlfriend on the outside and fucked up his friendship with Marcus for nothing now.
> 
> I do agree with D'wards that Bea needs to let it go now Noirin and Isaac have left.


I didn't mean him in particular, I mean't why would any girl think that any boy would think that "friends with benefits" is such a great idea?


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> I didn't mean him in particular, I mean't why would any girl think that any boy would think that "friends with benefits" is such a great idea?



As long as it's a mutual thing it's fine but it's no good if there's feelings involved. It is a great idea if you fancy each other but don't want anything else.


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He didn't. The friends with benefits started after they had kissed, she'd decided she fancied Tom, told Marcus she kissed Siavash and decided they should just be friends. The thing Siavash is most gutted about (I think) is the fact that he would not have gone there if he'd known. *He has upset a girlfriend on the outside *and fucked up his friendship with Marcus for nothing now.
> 
> I do agree with D'wards that Bea needs to let it go now Noirin and Isaac have left.



has he? i thought people were saying he didn't really have a girlfriend.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

foo said:


> has he? i thought people were saying he didn't really have a girlfriend.



Yes, she's been in Heat and Davina said on BBBM the other night that she has deleted all reference to him from her Facebook. I think they'd not been seeing each other that long. That's the main thing he did wrong really, lying about the girlfriend thing. Well, that and falling for that hard-faced bitch.


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

lol ok. cheers.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

foo said:


> lol ok. cheers.



I feel quite embarrassed that my info is coming from Heat.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> As long as it's a mutual thing it's fine but it's no good if there's feelings involved. It is a great idea if you fancy each other but don't want anything else.



So its quite common and she didn't just make it up?  When the benefits part is over both parties just smile and then stick to the friends bit quite happily?  

I can't say I have ever met anyone who would be happy with a relationship that involved friendship + snogs and that's all.  How long do such relationships last for? 

Does anyone know a couple in a long-term "friends with benefits" relationship?

Sorry to harp on, but I must clarify this new knowledge!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> The thing Siavash is most gutted about (I think) is the fact that he would not have gone there if he'd known. He has upset a girlfriend on the outside and fucked up his friendship with Marcus for nothing now.


I think that too. 



miss minnie said:


> I didn't mean him in particular, I mean't why would any girl think that any boy would think that "friends with benefits" is such a great idea?


Friends with benefits is generally the same as fuck buddies tbh. Just depends what you both decide are the 'benefits'.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Friends with benefits is generally the same as fuck buddies tbh. Just depends what you both decide are the 'benefits'.


Ah right, so on the outside she may have fucked him then dumped him for the ex, I see.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

Who knows, miss minnie


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Does anyone know a couple in a long-term "friends with benefits" relationship?
> 
> Sorry to harp on, but I must clarify this new knowledge!



i had a two year one - it suited us both and there was no drama when it ended.

probably not for this thread though. i'll get lynched by the Good Woman of this Board.   

(he wasn't married)


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

I had one once. Didn't last ages, decided I didn't want that anymore but was cool for a short while. 
It works if you both want the same thing from it and you're both on the same page eh.


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

..and if you're both single.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> So its quite common and she didn't just make it up?  When the benefits part is over both parties just smile and then stick to the friends bit quite happily?
> 
> I can't say I have ever met anyone who would be happy with a relationship that involved friendship + snogs and that's all.  How long do such relationships last for?
> 
> ...



The point is she wasn't clear about this. If she'd said that's all it would be from the beginning Siavash wouldn't have bothered because he had too much at stake. He had genuinely fallen for her. She was just bored and wanted the attention. 

Also, these things work on the outside but not in the BB house. 

I had a fuck buddy for about 18 months. He lived 2 hours away so didn't see each other that much and it was great. I used to see him once a month or so, we chatted on the phone a lot and were free to do what we wanted. I was at college/uni and didn't really want a relationship. We both said that if either of us got into a relationship it would finish and that's what happened, I started seeing a bloke at uni. He came to see me a couple of times in Brighton but then it tailed off.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2009)

I get a text each year at the time an old friend thinks this is worth watching from blokey world. 

What a proper femme fatale that Irish bird is; men just can't see it, nature is an amazing thing . . . I've seen them at the other end as well though, when the power fades and they couldn't give up the power and 'settle down'.

On my short viewings, all the men seem pathetic and utterly out of their depth. I mean all of them . . .


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

foo said:


> ..and if you're both single.



Course. Goes without saying.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 2, 2009)

Right.. caught up with what you is all talking about now...

The root of Noirin's attraction isn't that complicated, is it? Attention... that's what all the guys wanted. And that's what she gave them. Her problem is that she has no sense of responsibility for her actions. Either the men just keep forgiving her no matter what.. or another one will be along shortly to pick up the pieces for her. She can't learn cos no-one ever teaches her.

Apart from maybe Isaac. He was pretty cool, really. Smart, funny and pretty perceptive for a guy with a face like a melted action man.

Bea was very clever in getting herself noticed in amongst the drama of the love quadrangle. I reckon I was spot on with my first assessment of her as a machiavellian genius in birkenstocks. She's cool. 

The afghan hound and the bloke who read one too many comics will eventually kiss and make up. One thing bb knows is that liberal amounts of alcohol wash away a lot of tears.

Not seen enough of the bear in a tutu or the one made just out of legs. There's more to come from those two, I'll warrant.

And on the subject of 'friends with benefits' - well, that's just a new name for sn old thing, I reckon.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

Also why is no one criticising Siavash for practically cheating on his girlfriend outside? Is it cos he's cool and good looking and a throughly nice guy in all other ways?

I hope Bea does not end up with him - she doesn't deserve him!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

im still of the feeling that there is gonna be more action in this thread than bb presently..
other than charlie n rod face offs, theres not much unpredictability in the house unless the producers pull their fingers out...

i hope im wrong btw


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Also why is no one criticising Siavash for practically cheating on his girlfriend outside? Is it cos he's cool and good looking and a throughly nice guy in all other ways?


My opinion...
What he did was wrong definately. Thing is, it was obvious that he was serious about the situation. He was/is genuine. Real. It wasn't just some 'entertainment' for him. He def. seemed to have thought long and hard about it all. Thought there was something worth sacrificing things for. You could see and still see him agonising over everything. The guy is in bits. He was played and it's awful to see.....imho.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Also why is no one criticising Siavash for practically cheating on his girlfriend outside? Is it cos he's cool and good looking and a throughly nice guy in all other ways?
> 
> I hope Bea does not end up with him - she doesn't deserve him!



Siavash isn't cool. no-one who has a personal stylist can ever be considered cool. He was detached after the tall, skinny, black gay dude went. Prior to that he was a bit of a prick... and his behaviour to Noirin when she was trying to talk was far from cool. Anyone who says 'all good' that many times is secretly planning genocide, Imho.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> My opinion...
> What he did was wrong definately. Thing is, it was obvious that he was serious about the situation. He was/is genuine. Real. It wasn't just some 'entertainment' for him. He def. seemed to have thought long and hard about it all. Thought there was something worth sacrificing things for. You could see and still see him agonising over everything. The guy is in bits. He was played and it's awful to see.....imho.



Yep, really well put.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2009)

About this Siavash character, has his girlfriend been in the 'papers much, how long had he been seeing her for and were they living together?


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> My opinion...
> What he did was wrong definately. Thing is, it was obvious that he was serious about the situation. He was/is genuine. Real. It wasn't just some 'entertainment' for him. He def. seemed to have thought long and hard about it all. Thought there was something worth sacrificing things for. You could see and still see him agonising over everything. The guy is in bits. He was played and it's awful to see.....imho.



I might be a bit more cynical than you but I see it very differently. I don't think it's likely that he liked Noirin more than his girlfriend of at least a few months. I reckon it's much simpler than that...

He never even touched a girl as pretty as noirin in his life before.. let alone kissed one. Most girls are put off by a guy who would wear out the bathroom mirror.

When Noirin eventually got bored enough to turn to him.. he thought he'd won the booty lottery... (the bottery?) and dropped his bird like last season's diamante studded thong.

Nothing to feel sorry for, I reckon. Calculated gamble that failed.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah, there's no way in a million years he was in control of anything in that situation: Hung, drawn and humiliated.

Tbf, if he only lost a girlfriend, he got off lightly. She could, and would, sting you for an awful lot more.

Does anyone believe this shit about them being a couple, it's a business partnership init.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't see much difference between Bea's focus on Halfwit and the way she subsequently spoke about him and Noirin's focus on Siavash, but Noirin could have at the very least spoken to Siavash sooner once Isaac arrived. I'm not surprised Bea has been sacked from every job she has had..

It's a pity a series which had enough natural catalysts was interrupted by Isaac. Till then it was a bit old school, and whilst obv. they're all narcissitic twats, they weren't of the screechy twins or cookie monster variety and were showing that shove any group of people in a room for 10 weeks and something will happen..

Marcus and Lisa are the worst as they still delusional in their 30s, when most folk realise what they actually are. Anyway as Craig used to sing whilst wanking in front of the mirrors in series 1 - it's only a game show..


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

Noirin just has something that attracts men and repels women (Angel aside)- she looked super hot on BBLB.

There's _Something_ About Noirin


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Tbf, if he only lost a girlfriend, he got off lightly. *She could, and would, sting you for an awful lot more*.



oh for god's sake 

like what? the family diamonds? his tackle? his hair scrunchies?

Siavash is a grown (very sexy and sensual man) but he's an adult, in his twenties, like Noirin. and yes, she played him, but she didn't bloody rape him.

he had a girlfriend, she was single - so who was most immoral?

i don't give a toss tbh, and think this BB has been one of the lamest on record. it's always good to yell and stomp about BB - it's a laugh....
 but i find the ultra personal way some people (mainly women) are spitting fury about Noirin like she's the Wife of Bath/evil Eve tempting poor innocent Adam makes me feel they need to get a flippin grip. 

i don't necessarily mean on here..it's bloody everywhere, and it's mad.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> He never even touched a girl as pretty as noirin in his life before.. let alone kissed one. Most girls are put off by a guy who would wear out the bathroom mirror.


He is VERY fanciable. Ask a lot the women on this thread for a start! 
I think it's because it quickly became apparent to me and others that Siavash wasn't as cocky or vain as he pretended to be to get on BB. He seems like a normal, decent guy. Funny and sweet. Kind and considerate. Great (mostly) dress sense 


Kizmet said:


> dropped his bird like last season's diamante studded thong.


Have you watched it every evening, hun?? Did you not see his face?! One minute he was happy with Noirin and the blossoming (or so he thought) relationship the next he was oozing guilt and troubles about what he & she were doing. What he did was wrong but...I dunno....at least he feels bad for it. She doesn't seem to give a shit.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> I might be a bit more cynical than you but I see it very differently. I don't think it's likely that he liked Noirin more than his girlfriend of at least a few months. I reckon it's much simpler than that...
> 
> He never even touched a girl as pretty as noirin in his life before.. let alone kissed one. Most girls are put off by a guy who would wear out the bathroom mirror.
> 
> ...



Oh my god no, Siavash is the love guru. I bet he's had loads of gorgeous women. He's had the effect on most of girls I know that Noirin has had on the blokes in the house.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

Did anyone see BBLB? Grace Dent was very vitriolic about Noirin. But the men didn't say anything bad about her.

Is it because Noirin is so spellbinding to men that makes women hate her? Gotta be something in it.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Did anyone see BBLB? Grace Dent was very vitriolic about Noirin. But the men didn't say anything bad about her.
> 
> Is it because Noirin is so spellbinding to men that makes women hate her? Gotta be something in it.



Well no, it's the other way around. 
She's a cow, but men won't say so cos they want to bone her.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2009)

foo said:


> oh for god's sake
> 
> like what? the family diamonds? his tackle? his hair scrunchies?
> 
> ...


If she was 'single', I'm Naomi Campbell.

Do you not think they've played the housemates, BB and the audience?


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

hello, smacked any staff recently? 

do i think _who_ has played the housemates, BB and....ALL OF US?!


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Did anyone see BBLB? Grace Dent was very vitriolic about Noirin. But the men didn't say anything bad about her.
> 
> Is it because Noirin is so spellbinding to men that makes women hate her? Gotta be something in it.



She's just not very nice and I like nice people. Nothing more than that really. I'd rather have lots of friends and be popular than have what she has. I really can't imagine she has many friends but I might be completely wrong.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> She's just not very nice and I like nice people. Nothing more than that really. I'd rather have lots of friends and be popular than have what she has. I really can't imagine she has many friends but I might be completely wrong.



But you like Bea?


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> But you like Bea?



I guess I mean that I prefer people who try not to hurt other people and think about their feelings.

I prefer Bea but she definitely is a shit stirrer. She has balls and I admire that and I think she makes a good housemate. Doesn't mean I would trust her completely if we were friends. Noirin has nothing apart from her looks really, I might prefer her if I'd seen some evidence of a personality.


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2009)

speaking of Bea, what was that M stuck on a t-shirt all about?


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

foo said:


> speaking of Bea, what was that M stuck on a t-shirt all about?



Team Marcus maybe?  I dunno, did she have it on last night?


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 2, 2009)

*Siavash's (ex?) Girlfriend*


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


>



That kind of blows Kizmets argument doesn't it?  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Team Marcus maybe?  I dunno, did she have it on last night?



Yeah, it was Team Marcus.  Seriously, she was matey with Noirin, it wasn't her business to get involved and she, imo, has demonstrated far, far worse character traits than Noirin did when she was in there and Bea's only been in there 2 weeks!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> But you like Bea?



I was just blooming about to say that, young Sadken

Bea is 10 times nastier than Noirin, very unpleasant hippy dippy prat she is.

On BBLB she was launching off at dear David - you'll see...

Siavash's ex-bird is okay, no Noirin though.

In fact, she just looks like a female Siavash


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohhh his ex is gorgeous! 



zoooo said:


> Well no, it's the other way around.
> She's a cow, but men won't say so cos they want to bone her.


Yep 



London_Calling said:


> If she was 'single', I'm Naomi Campbell.
> Do you not think they've played the housemates, BB and the audience?


Possibly. Even more evil.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Is it because Noirin is so spellbinding to men that makes women hate her?


Speaking for myself nope. 
I have a problem with women and men who manipulate and lead others on. Play with their hearts/heads for their own agenda. I think it's a fukn awful thing to do. Simple really.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I was just blooming about to say that, young Sadken
> 
> Bea is 10 times nastier than Noirin, very unpleasant hippy dippy prat she is.
> 
> ...



She seems much more Siavash's type though. I couldn't him and Noirin working outside the house anyway, he's far too cool for her. 

I'm confused about the Bea/Noirin thing because whilst I agree that she is showing herself to be a bit nasty it doesn't bother me so much because it's pretty up-front. I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> She seems much more Siavash's type though. I couldn't him and Noirin working outside the house anyway, he's far too cool for her.
> 
> I'm confused about the Bea/Noirin thing because whilst I agree that she is showing herself to be a bit nasty it doesn't bother me so much because it's pretty up-front. I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


>


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

joking!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

I really really cannot see why all the women hate her, and i've explained why in previous posts.

Bea is much more manipulative amd hateful.

Noirin just thought she'd have a bit of flirty fun, but "the one" came back in her life got her back. Not many people would do much different. Maybe she handled the fallout with Siavash not to well, but it became immediately awkward and embarrasing when Isaac came in.

I belive women treat other women very harshly at times, thats why you cannot have a group of women put together without at least a couple of them falling out and hating each other's guts within a short space of time.

Happened in virtually every workplace i've been in - fellas as a group have pretty much all got on, women have pretty much all not.

**Runs off and hides for the sterotyping offences**


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I belive women treat other women very harshly at times, thats why you cannot have a group of women put together without at least a couple of them falling out and hating each other's guts within a short space of time.
> 
> Happened in virtually every workplace i've been in - fellas as a group have pretty much all got on, women have pretty much all not.
> 
> **Runs off and hides for the sterotyping offences**



You are SO mega fucked.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You are SO mega fucked.



Shhh, i'm hiding


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

Shhh!  Don't talk to me!  You're not taking me down with you!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I really really cannot see why all the women hate her, and i've explained why in previous posts.
> 
> Bea is much more manipulative amd hateful.
> 
> ...



I think it's more a case of her not dealing with Sree the not dealing with Marcus. No one likes to see people fucked about. Whether it was their fault for hanging on when there was nothing there she did not make enough effort to establish that and did the whole 'Friends! Leave me alone! Hug! Friends! Leave me alone! Hug!' thing over and over again. It just doesn't look good and, tbh, it's not good.

 Same with Siavsash really. And fuck alone know what she was doing with Tom. I missed it. It happened in 34 hours or something and I eas busy


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> joking!



I don't get the joke.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I don't get the joke.



That the reason you like Bea and excuse her but hate Noirin is cos, y'know, you are a racist...


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I really really cannot see why all the women hate her, and i've explained why in previous posts.
> 
> Bea is much more manipulative amd hateful.
> 
> Noirin just thought she'd have a bit of flirty fun, but "the one" came back in her life got her back. Not many people would do much different. Maybe she handled the fallout with Siavash not to well, but it became immediately awkward and embarrasing when Isaac came in.



Noirins 'defence' is that she had no idea Siavash had fallen for her, that she did nothing to encourage Marcus and she told them clearly that she wasn't interested. This is bullshit. As strumpet said she was giving out very confused signals. Her words and body language were saying very different things. She was telling Marcus that she just wanted to be friends with him and then she was snuggling under the duvet with him. She told him to back off and then laid on a bed for 2 hours with no top or bra on whilst he painted her.  The sad, creepy fucker didn't stand a chance.

Then her audition tape came to light which showed her boasting about being able to manipulate people, how men just fall in love with her and run around doing stuff for her and she just lets them. 

I know people who go through life completely unaware of how beautiful desired they are. Noirin is not one of these people. She thrives on the attention and uses it to her advantage. This is fine until is starts affecting other people and hurting them because she's gone too far.

I'm going to ignore the other stuff about women.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> That the reason you like Bea and excuse her but hate Noirin is cos, y'know, you are a racist...



Oh.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> He is VERY fanciable. Ask a lot the women on this thread for a start!
> I think it's because it quickly became apparent to me and others that Siavash wasn't as cocky or vain as he pretended to be to get on BB. He seems like a normal, decent guy. Funny and sweet. Kind and considerate. Great (mostly) dress sense
> 
> Have you watched it every evening, hun?? Did you not see his face?! One minute he was happy with Noirin and the blossoming (or so he thought) relationship the next he was oozing guilt and troubles about what he & she were doing. What he did was wrong but...I dunno....at least he feels bad for it. She doesn't seem to give a shit.



Fair points. I think I'm cynical because over the years I've mwt tons of guys like Siavash... nice, ordinary guys who dress crazily to make themselves more interesting. And generally they tend to go home alone. The reality is women don't usually like guys who completely outdo them every time they go out. Guys like that usually need to be the centre of attention.. and I've not known too many beautiful women (certainly not the Noirin types) who who want the competition!

So along comes a pretty girl and they drop everything because it doesn't happen all that often.

Some people are just probably more fanciable on telly than IRL. Especially given the other choices!

I think most bb contestants aren't as cocky or vain as they claim to be... bb seems like therapy for the criminally insecure! It all depends on the circumstances what character traits they show.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> That kind of blows Kizmets argument doesn't it?  She's gorgeous.



It's not really about whether we think she's gorgeous or not, though... it's about whether Siavash thiks Noirin's prettier...which he clearly did.


It's types as well... Noirin represents a popular, sexy kind of girl that Siavash would probably have fancied all his life but never had.

Kooky but pretty types like his ex would be what he would normally date. But Noirin represents the unnobtainable but her behaviour makes boys think they have a chance. That's why they go crazy for her. Uptown girl type thing.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> It's not really about whether we think she's gorgeous or not, though... it's about whether Siavash thiks Noirin's prettier...which he clearly did.
> 
> 
> It's types as well... Noirin represents a popular, sexy kind of girl that Siavash would probably have fancied all his life but never had.
> ...



I don't see that in her, I see small town girl next door.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I don't see that in her, I see small town girl next door.



Alright... let's split the difference. Let's call her the uptown girl next door. 

Maybe I'm only jealous because Siavash has more hair up his right nostril than I do on my entire head!

Although I never really wanted to be a contender for best of breed at Crufts...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I'm suuuure you do ok Kizmet, ya big lush


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been really confused about Bea's hair and thought I was going mad because suddenly it was short. I've finally realised she has hair extensions.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

Bea is to Freddy what Noirin was to Marcus


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

bea well blanked 1/2wit when he went out to the bus stop... 
i dont think he is stalkin her but i bet she turns it like he is... playin the game to turn housemates off him


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 2, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> bea well blanked 1/2wit when he went out to the bus stop...
> i dont think he is stalkin her but i bet she turns it like he is... playin the game to turn housemates off him



He's like a lost puppy with her, it would piss me off too


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm terrified of the song.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm so creeped out right now. What is it about creepy stalker men this year.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

Got a feeling the song is going to be a tv highlight of the year...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'm terrified of the song.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

"Sex outside weather"


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Dobedoowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. It's like Belinda is back.


----------



## Callie (Aug 2, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha da da ba doo bah day ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

I think C4 have just flicked over to Rampton hospital..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

ouch...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

I always do shit like this as part of my seduction routine.  

It works every.  Single.  Time.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Hira was hirarious. Geddit?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Hira was hirarious. Geddit?


ouch x2..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

btw: wtf is on the bb door.. is it a fly or some sort of bug?


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 2, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> btw: wtf is on the bb door.. is it a fly or some sort of bug?



it's charlie


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> it's charlie


triple ouch


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> He's like a lost puppy with her, it would piss me off too


Me too I'm afraid.


Tell ya what's making me chuckle at mo. Loads of ppl seemingly turning to Marcus for direction and advice in the house!! MARCUS!! Freddie was trying to get some fukn tips on how to approach women (Bea) earlier. Nearly laughed my damnb socks off. 
And I think the biggest beeeeaayyytch in that house (and always has been) is bloody Marcus! Oh how he loves to bitch but in a sly way and planting those thoughts into others heads. Now he has targetted David.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a fly. On the wall.

I SAID IT'S A FLY. ON THE WA... oh suit yourself...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Me too I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> Tell ya what's making me chuckle at mo. Loads of ppl seemingly turning to Marcus for direction and advice in the house!! MARCUS!! Freddie was trying to get some fukn tips on how to approach women (Bea) earlier. Nearly laughed my damnb socks off.
> And I think the biggest beeeeaayyytch in that house (and always has been) is bloody Marcus! Oh how he loves to bitch but in a sly way and planting those thoughts into others heads. Now he has targetted David.



He went round every person in the house tonight slagging David off didn't he? He plants the seed then everyone else picks up on it like Bea asking about the bread and butter.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 2, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's a fly. On the wall.
> 
> I SAID IT'S A FLY. ON THE WA... oh suit yourself...


so its a fly then

thanx
freaky lookin ting


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's a fly. On the wall.
> 
> I SAID IT'S A FLY. ON THE WA... oh suit yourself...



Oh my.
I really didn't get that until just then.


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2009)

David really needs to get away from Lisa.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2009)

why does she enunciate hon-nest like beas nest?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2009)

But Bea has been slagging off David - he just says "i don't like you, lets not talk" which is fair enough - she's going off at him.

I blimming hate that Bea, she is just as nasty and manipulative as Lisa, but is just more upfriont about it, which doesn't make it alright.

David's right - why is she getting involved in his and Marcus's argument, but thats her all over innit


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2009)

D'wards said:


> But Bea has been slagging off David - he just says "i don't like you, lets not talk" which is fair enough - she's going off at him.
> 
> I blimming hate that Bea, she is just as nasty and manipulative as Lisa, but is just more upfriont about it, which doesn't make it alright.
> 
> David's right - why is she getting involved in his and Marcus's argument, but thats her all over innit



She is a terrible stirrer. 

I think David would be much more fun if he wasn't around Lisa though. 

Pinky and the Brain-lol.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 3, 2009)

"so i just took her there and had sex with her"


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 3, 2009)

70 feckin rooms...
feck 1/2 wit....


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> "so i just took her there and had sex with her"



Oh the images. *shudders*


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 3, 2009)

What I miss???


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 3, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> 70 feckin rooms...
> feck 1/2 wit....



Freddie's pad


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Freddie's pad



The fee includes Freddie singing at your wedding.. it's sex outside weather


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What I miss???



Bea and David had a fight then made up but she's still slagging him off. 

Marcus told a story about taking a girl to a bluebell field and having sex with her.

Freddie is convinced that Bea is attracted to him.

Some of the housemates dressed as tadpoles, got wrapped in cling film then had to try and stand up.


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> The fee includes Freddie singing at your wedding.. it's sex outside weather



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 3, 2009)

Bea is proper mental. Or a genius post-modern piss-taker, I can't decide:

Day 61:

"Bea suddenly asked Marcus if he was a Star Wars fan last night, before revealing her views on various subjects.
She told him that science fiction is having a negative impact on society as a whole, that "letter writing has gone down the shitter" because of the internet and that NASA faked the moon landings.
"If the astronauts had really gone to the moon they’d all be dead by now from cancer caused by the moon’s radiation. And why was there a flag flapping on the moon? America faked it to get one over Russia," she said.
She elaborated that science fiction and romantic comedies are helping to make people more isolated, thus weakening society and making people more vulnerable to control from the government.
"An old lady my mum knows died and people only found out after 16 pints of milk were sitting on her doorstep," said Bea. "Her neighbours didn’t care because they didn’t know her. They were all probably watching science fiction on the internet.""


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 3, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Freddie's pad



lol
pity noirin didnt know this


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 3, 2009)

HE MAKES MY SKIN CRAWL  

*BOLK*


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2009)

Can all you who like Bea see what a plum she is now - "well known on the festival circuit, well known in Ibiza"  - fuck off!

I disliked her since she started the argument with Kenny, then acted like the victim, but her arseholeness was camoflagued by the fact that Kenny was one of the biggest nobs they've ever had on the show, and eclipsed her.

She is a classic passive-aggresive - will say something contentuous to someone in a calm way, then act like the victim when they pick her up on it and have a go back, then will go on about it with anyone who will listen - did it with Freddie, Noirin and now David.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 3, 2009)

Ty lovely sparklyfish! 



sparklefish said:


> Bea and David had a fight then made up but she's still slagging him off.


Ohhhhh 


sparklefish said:


> Marcus told a story about taking a girl to a bluebell field and having sex with her.


*sicks in mouth*


sparklefish said:


> Freddie is convinced that Bea is attracted to him.


Probably after listening to girl advice from Marcus! 



sparklefish said:


> Some of the housemates dressed as tadpoles, got wrapped in cling film then had to try and stand up.


LMAO I like that. Must see.


----------



## Bassism (Aug 4, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> The fee includes Freddie singing at your wedding.. it's sex outside weather


----------



## foo (Aug 4, 2009)

i sighed last night, and sounded like Freddy. 

i may never sigh again.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't want him to win.


----------



## foo (Aug 4, 2009)

i saw the bit with him talking to Bea in bed last night.....

CRINGE!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2009)

last night was good 

funny task
bea and freddie  
marcus
bea being a right fucker AGAIN!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 4, 2009)

Asking if she fancied him?! I read some of that this morning.*shudder*
Was out last night so missed it all.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 4, 2009)

foo said:


> i saw the bit with him talking to Bea in bed last night.....
> 
> CRINGE!!!!!



'Do you fancy me?' Noooooooooooo 

Just leave it Freddie...find another bed


----------



## foo (Aug 4, 2009)

they're all _really_ fucked up aren't they.

i only managed a bit of this last night and decided i don't like wassherface with the bald head, or her massive thick side-kick.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 4, 2009)

Freddie is a nice guy. He's just too needy and can't seduce women for shit. 

Bea - my gosh - she's horrid. A right self-righteous turd.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 4, 2009)

there all up this week !!! w00t


----------



## D'wards (Aug 4, 2009)

Odds, Mr Orange, Odds please

I'd like to think Bea will be out, but its a three way split between her Marcus and Lisa i reckon


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 4, 2009)

the votes are to SAVE peeps this week not evict....

its punishment for seevash n marcus discussing nominations


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2009)

Odds later. 

They've put everyone up to protect Marcus and Sivvy (rulebreaks), and made it a positive vote to keep Bea out of danger.
So at least they've learnt from the BB7 fiasco when Nikki got evicted.

In danger this week: Lisa, Hira, and possibly David.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 4, 2009)

Hira please. Dull as dishwater.


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 4, 2009)

I want Lisa to go; she's not contributing much, just winding up her little gang members. I know Hira isn't either, and she's a big dumb, but she's not constantly bitching about others behind their backs


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 4, 2009)

I know but the bitching is kinda entertaining if it kicks off. Hira just contributes nothing, bless.  OUT!


----------



## Bassism (Aug 4, 2009)

foo said:


> i sighed last night, and sounded like Freddy.
> 
> i may never sigh again.




lol my daughter did it when she was eating her dinner, very funny.  Hes one of the strangest out of touch people I've ever come across.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I know but the bitching is kinda entertaining if it kicks off. Hira just contributes nothing, bless.  OUT!



when you think about it last years winner.. ms. thingymajig.. did very little too..
To be fair hira comes across as a nice girl.. she was quite entertaining doing her 'turn'.. i think she's a grower...

i would like rodrigo to get the boot...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think she is a grower at all. I just want some of the weirdos/trouble makers kept in for some entertainment is all.


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2009)

So, the queens husband is dead is he Bea?


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2009)

Siavash apologising to the housemates because he's got them a punishment- I'm so sorry guys.

David-Why, have you farted? 



Just me tonight then.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe everyone is too shocked to post after Marcus was talking about all those wives having sex with their husbands but imagining it was him..


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be surprised if they even bother to interview Hira when she's evicted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2009)

i want to punch that 'comedian' in the sponshorship links


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i want to punch that 'comedian' in the sponshorship links



Oh God, so much.  Also, there are still probably over a hundred of those fucking Lucozade adverts left.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 4, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Maybe everyone is too shocked to post after Marcus was talking about all those wives having sex with their husbands but imagining it was him..



Just about recovering now...........omfg......*voms*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2009)

"Having a good old strum over a picture of the good old dark horse!" 

1) Refers to himself in the third person, 2) Uses his self-appointed nickname that no-one else uses, and 3) Projects his own unlikely masturbatory fantasies onto the poor viewer, all in a mere 14 word sentence?

Absolutely legendary.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i want to punch that 'comedian' in the sponshorship links



i don't think just a punch - or even many punches - would be enough to satisfy my hate for him.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> "Having a good old strum over a picture of the good old dark horse!"
> 
> 1) Refers to himself in the third person, 2) Uses his self-appointed nickname that no-one else uses, and 3) Projects his own unlikely masturbatory fantasies onto the poor viewer, all in a mere 14 word sentence?
> 
> Absolutely legendary.




Very much so


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 5, 2009)

the housemates with the least votes will go on fridays eviction...

so it's gonna be a double eviction then... is it?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 5, 2009)

Bea or Lisa to go.

Dave is an idiot. He looks like he smells of sweat and piss too.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Bea or Lisa to go.



Some people might like actually Bea though, dunno who would like Lisa, surely most "butch" lesbians must think she gives them a bad name. (not being offensive, i just know that in shows like x factor, eurovision etc nepotism is rife, so it could be suggested that some lesbians may support her cos she is a proud one of their kind *draws breath*).

I am gonna say Hira will be out - she takes up approx 0.05% of the airtime - a lot of casual viewers will say "who?" when her name comes up.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2009)

on the live feed last night bea was all snuggled up with freddie in bed. then she got up and freddie looked like the cat that had got the cream.


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Bea or Lisa to go.
> 
> Dave is an idiot. He looks like he smells of sweat and piss too.



He really reminds me of a woman I work with. She wears mickey mouse jumpers and las vegas fleeces.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He really reminds me of a woman I work with. She wears mickey mouse jumpers and las vegas fleeces.



I love a themed fleece, or bomber jacket.

I was in Leicester square once and i saw a whole family that had bomber jackets of varying sizes that said on the back "Tony Rich & Majesty" and Majesty was all stylised and sweeping and took up half the back.

I sometimes have trouble remembering my own address, but i have nevcer forgotten Tony Rich and Majesty, 10 years on.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Maybe everyone is too shocked to post after Marcus was talking about all those wives having sex with their husbands but imagining it was him..





Strumpet said:


> Just about recovering now...........omfg......*voms*


Yeah christ!   My bloke was laughing at my face. I'm not sure when we'll next be able to have sex. 



Tank Girl said:


> on the live feed last night bea was all snuggled up with freddie in bed. then she got up and freddie looked like the cat that had got the cream.


Oh no. And now I can see his got the cream face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Imagine his O FACE drag0n! HIS O FACE!

Oooh imagine his face as he O's then slumps against your breast and goes 'Ooooooh wooooooooow no wooooow that's waaas ammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaziiiiiiiiiing' and give you a little bumfluffy peck on the cheek 'Would you, wow no though, would you like a tissue?'


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Imagine his O FACE drag0n! HIS O FACE!
> 
> Oooh imagine his face as he O's then slumps against your breast and goes 'Ooooooh wooooooooow no wooooow that's waaas ammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaziiiiiiiiiing' and give you a little bumfluffy peck on the cheek 'Would you, wow no though, would you like a tissue?'



Then he'd vomit and come up smiling "Yah, wow, that was like, wow, yeah...yeeeeaahhhhhh........i feel a strange conflict in my head now"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Then he'd come all over drag0n's face and come up smiling "Yah, wow, that was like, wow, yeah...yeeeeaahhhhhh........i feel a strange conflict in my head now"



is fixed for trying to make drag0n sick


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> is fixed for trying to make drag0n sick



Even better if he said "Yeah, amazing, let me clean you up, yah, wow" and proceeded to lovingly dab at various fluids all over her body with a damp towel whilst serenading her with a soft "Summertime, an its all about outdoor sex, do be do be doo do, DO BE BEE DOO BO DOO DOO"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, like that


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2009)

it wasn't quite as bad as that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

We're trying to make it worse


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

Mind you, would you rather that than Marcus angrily thrusting away with all his might, his sideburns scratching your cheek, his breath in your face, sweat dripping from his forehead onto yours, all the time requesting in a sinister whisper "Call me the irrepressible dark horse, call me the irrepressible dark horse.....no no no, not AN irrepressible dark horse, THE irrepresible dark horse".

As a striaght man, the only BB contestant i do not find the sex face of repellant is Rodrigo - not much analysis needed there, he is a sweet girl, that boy.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2009)

I think I'd vom if I imagined roddy's sex face.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I think I'd vom if I imagined roddy's sex face.



I reckon he'd get passed around like a plate of biscuits at some clubs, poor lad - probably many a middle aged bears dream him


----------



## zit (Aug 5, 2009)

I fucking hate lisa.  Hope she goes this week.

Bea is deliciously evil.

Marcus/Freddie/Siavash to win, I don't care which.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2009)

Ffs Stella & D'Wards!! I AM EATING MAH DINNER!!   <insert sick, vomitty smilie here>        Uughhhhh 



Tank Girl said:


> on the live feed last night bea was all snuggled up with freddie in bed. then she got up and freddie looked like the cat that had got the cream.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2009)

Halfwit is a tiresome nob, I hope it is removed.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Hira now, she just may have saved herself.

Will anybody at all vote for Lisa or Marcus?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2009)

i think i may have developed a fetish for pretty girls dressed as alice with cake all over their face


----------



## pennimania (Aug 5, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I like Hira now, she just may have saved herself.
> 
> Will anybody at all vote for Lisa or Marcus?



I might vote for Marcus - he makes me laugh.

Lisa - oh my fucking God! I hate her more now than I did 7 weeks ago.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i think i may have developed a fetish for pretty girls dressed as alice with cake all over their face



I think I might have too. 

Five hours sticking your face into a cake, jesus h christ. That was a real star turn tonight from Hira: pretty, lovely AND stupid? A winning combination imo: she's come in from 150/1 to 28/1. She might not win, but she's the nicest person in there by a long way, and that counts for more than it used to these days.

To be evicted? Lisa still the fave, David not far behing. Bea and Hira next in line. My gut feeling says David, but there could be no more than a dozen votes in it.

HATED Lisa's rendition of the Sisters Of Mercy classic "Alice" too. Not something I ever want to hear again in BB.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2009)

I just about managed not to punch my telly when HalfFUKINwit was laughing and being such a COCK. Omg....*breathe*


And Yay! for Hira. Hoe adorable and stupid. Bless.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Five hours sticking your face into a cake, jesus h christ. That was a real star turn tonight from Hira: pretty, lovely AND stupid? A winning combination imo: she's come in from 150/1 to 28/1. She might not win, but she's the nicest person in there by a long way, and that counts for more than it used to these days.



And she didn't moan once - imagine if it would have been Marcus or Lisa or Bea in there, would have been complaining after 3 minutes, not 6 hours without a peep.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I just about managed not to punch my telly when HalfFUKINwit was laughing and being such a COCK



The boy has been hoist by his own petard, as Shakey would say


----------



## zit (Aug 5, 2009)

Freddie was magnificent tonight.

It's about time Lisa got a taste of her own medicine (not that Freddie had to stoop as low as her by shouting, he just laughed in her face, like the insignificant nobody that she is).

Him saying to Lisa as she's screaming in his face "oh go on, you're making me come, yeah yeah yeah", was inspired.  INSPIRED.

Tonight's episode was brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2009)

i stop watching when people start shouting at each other. i don't get it. i can watch the most heinous violence in horror movies, but the moment real people start being unreasonable twats, i have to leave the room.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 5, 2009)

got it on +1 fucking awesome


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2009)

D'wards said:


> And she didn't moan once - imagine if it would have been Marcus or Lisa or Bea in there, would have been complaining after 3 minutes, not 6 hours without a peep.



She moaned a lot. But in a good way.


----------



## zit (Aug 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I just about managed not to punch my telly when HalfFUKINwit was laughing and being such a COCK. Omg....*breathe*
> 
> 
> And Yay! for Hira. Hoe adorable and stupid. Bless.



What!! Have you forgotten the WEEKS of relentless bullying Freddie received at the hands of Lisa and her crew?

Jesus fucking wept. Some people have short memories.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 5, 2009)

zit said:


> What!! Have you forgotten the WEEKS of relentless bullying Freddie received at the hands of Lisa and her crew?
> 
> Jesus fucking wept. Some people have short memories.



Yay!

it was wonderful to see him finally getting his revenge - and he never lost his temper 

Meantime poor Siavash misses the fun in his lonely hutch munching carrots


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2009)

zit said:


> What!! Have you forgotten the WEEKS of relentless bullying Freddie received at the hands of Lisa and her crew?
> 
> Jesus fucking wept. Some people have short memories.



But his strength came from being the bullied hapless posho berk. Nows he's standing up for himself its good for him as a person, but bad for his winning chances


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought Freddie was hilarious tonight and Lisa was getting so wound up because she didn't know how to respond to him.  I really hope she goes. Hira was great too but so, so stupid. 

David belongs in Benidorm (the show).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2009)

Bea has ruined Freddy, he's been led around by his cock for the last few weeks, getting involved in the wrong side of arguments that are nothing to do with him. Anyway, since when has the transformation from bullied to bully been something to celebrate? He's obsessed with gameplans. Much as I dislike Lisa he behaved like an utter twat tonight.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 5, 2009)

best show so far 

Hira was sooo funny


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> She moaned a lot. But in a good way.






zit said:


> What!! Have you forgotten the WEEKS of relentless bullying Freddie received at the hands of Lisa and her crew?


I think Lisa is a twat too. I'm not taking sides. I just thought Freddie's fake laugh and grin and his FUKIN voice was sooooooo irritating.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He's obsessed with gameplans. Much as I dislike Lisa he behaved like an utter twat tonight.


Indeed. And he is only obsessed with game plans because he is listening WAY too much to that fukn dark horse twat. The man is a total prick. WHY do ppl listen to him/take his advice.


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I think Lisa is a twat too. I'm not taking sides. I just thought Freddie's fake laugh and grin and his FUKIN voice was sooooooo irritating.



Oh god yeah, definitely irritating and if I lived with him I'd kill him but he did make me laugh.


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Indeed. And he is only obsessed with game plans because he is listening WAY too much to that fukn dark horse twat. The man is a total prick. WHY do ppl listen to him/take his advice.



I think he's got Lisa wrong in terms of game plans. Yes she is a bitch and a shit-stirrer but she's not bright enough to have much of a game plan.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I think Lisa is a twat too. I'm not taking sides. I just thought Freddie's fake laugh and grin and his FUKIN voice was sooooooo irritating.


 
me too, he was making me go


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 5, 2009)

God help me, but I warmed to David tonight, if only because I think he's incapable of formulating any plan at all, so for fuckwit to accuse him of that..

Ugh.. do you think he will ever get laid again now people know what his come face is?

Bea seemed quiet throughout it all..


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2009)

zit said:


> What!! Have you forgotten the WEEKS of relentless bullying Freddie received at the hands of Lisa and her crew?
> 
> Jesus fucking wept. Some people have short memories.



No he's been a total nob the whole time i've been watching,to the point that i want to hurt him,plus hatters were poisoned with MERCURY not lead,he's a nobbing muppet tosser. I hope lisa stays just to make him suffer


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I think he's got Lisa wrong in terms of game plans. Yes she is a bitch and a shit-stirrer but she's not bright enough to have much of a game plan.


I agree. He has got this "game plan" shit from Marcus. Freddie is his bitch now.


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

zit said:


> Freddie was magnificent tonight.
> 
> It's about time Lisa got a taste of her own medicine (not that Freddie had to stoop as low as her by shouting, he just laughed in her face, like the insignificant nobody that she is).
> 
> ...



the way Freddie wound Lisa up was sheer brilliance. she just didn't know what to do 

Lisa, yet another 'alternative' who is so bloody conformist it hurts.  and such a coward! she causes trouble then slopes off and slags people behind their back. no balls that one. Bea, while being annoying, is pretty sharp when it comes to sussing other people i reckon, and at least she's upfront. i don't like weak n sneaky backstabbers.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 6, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I thought Freddie was hilarious tonight and Lisa was getting so wound up because she didn't know how to respond to him.  I really hope she goes. Hira was great too but so, so stupid.
> 
> David belongs in Benidorm (the show).



David belongs in KwikSave.  On special offer.   Did you see him in his cardsuit talking about how he is more than other people ever will be?   Yes, David.  Yes!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 6, 2009)

I wonder what it's like inside David's head? 

I missed last night - I'm a bit gutted, it sounds like it was funny


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

it was funny -  and this is from me, who's not a great fan of this BB. i wish Freddie had done more, like followed Lisa around singing at her or something. 

i'm a meanie i know, but it was funny.  

i even warmed (A TEENY BIT) to Marcus.....


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 6, 2009)

i like marcus more and more each time i watch it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

so am i the only one who couldn't bear the shouting and had to switch off? 
i didn't find it funny at all. what's so funny about people being vile to each other?
they were all being cunts.


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

Freddie wasn't shouting. 

he was getting ready to cum in Lisa's face.  i found that very funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

he had a horrible expression on his face - enjoying someone else losing it and revelling in pushing their buttons. pure nastiness.


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

i think you may be a wee bit too sensitive for this show Orang. why watch it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

my flatmate watches it. i only like it when people are being silly.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2009)

I've tuned out again. Find it difficult to accept how whinny and weak the men are.

Shall return when another 'ex' turns up just in time to  prevent coitus.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2009)

last night was great 

in real life I can't stand confrontation and arguing, but I do like to watch it now and again on big brother - it's fascinating.


----------



## Looby (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> it was funny -  and this is from me, who's not a great fan of this BB. i wish Freddie had done more, like followed Lisa around singing at her or something.
> 
> i'm a meanie i know, but it was funny.



Yes. 

I liked it in series ? when Marco and Nadia ran around Jason squealing and jumping up and down. He was like WTF???  They were very annoying but funny.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 6, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> last night was great
> 
> in real life I can't stand confrontation and arguing, but I do like to watch it now and again on big brother - it's fascinating.




I'm the same - would never dare stand up to someone like that.

But I do find it very funny to watch - gosh, I would hate to be in that house right now tho.


----------



## SW9 (Aug 6, 2009)

My friend just called me to say someone has just been thrown out by security. Any ideas who it is? It was on the news apparently.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

The news liek the telly news?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing on BBC


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing and they'd know http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 6, 2009)

SW9 said:


> My friend just called me to say someone has just been thrown out by security. Any ideas who it is? It was on the news apparently.


are you sure - can't see anything over on Digital Spy about it
btw DS are saying that Bea is favourite to go this Friday


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing and they'd know http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45


beat me to it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> are you sure - can't see anything over on Digital Spy about it
> btw DS are saying that Bea is favourite to go this Friday



Really? But who on earth would vote for Hira or David to stay over Bea?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1094305&page=2

Heh.


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

i can't open that, what does it say??!

i'd rather Bea stayed in than skinhead nobhead and man mountain. at least she's honest (if a cow)


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 6, 2009)

Marcus is mad. He makes me laugh. I loved how he can change in a mili-second and call Dave a 'Fat Fucker.' Man, he's hilarious.

Lisa is going to go. It's her accent. Her conversations. Cringey.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Really? But who on earth would vote for Hira or David to stay over Bea?



i would, cos, well, i would. hira is hot. bea isn't


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> i can't open that, what does it say??!
> 
> i'd rather Bea stayed in than skinhead nobhead and man mountain. at least she's honest (if a cow)



There's now a thread on DS discussing a rumour that someone has been thrown out by security, someone's linked to here as the source of the rumour.

Ouroborous


----------



## bigbry (Aug 6, 2009)

Hira will surely go - they changed the voting this week to having to vote for who you want to STAY.

Who on earth is going to vote for Hira ?

By the way, my other half tells me she's married to her cousin !  God help their kids if they ever breed !


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Really? But who on earth would vote for Hira or David to stay over Bea?



Hira is naive and probably hasn't worked a day in her life. 

David is an idiot. He makes me think of burger flipping and stomach ulcers. I don't know why. 

But these two aren't evil, whingey, sly and self-righteous like Bea.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 6, 2009)

Jesus, saw this on related news:-

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/a169679/bb-bex-admits-to-wine-bottle-masturbation.html

*Sick in bin*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> There's now a thread on DS discussing a rumour that someone has been thrown out by security, someone's linked to here as the source of the rumour.
> 
> Ouroborous



No fucking way!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 6, 2009)

bigbry said:


> By the way, my other half tells me she's married to her cousin !  God help their kids if they ever breed !



It's an old convention in Asia, common in Pakistani and Indian communities.

Cultural differences and if it's practiced and bug-free, why look down on it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

The internet eats itself!

HI DS! *waves*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Hira will surely go - they changed the voting this week to having to vote for who you want to STAY.
> 
> Who on earth is going to vote for Hira ?
> 
> By the way, my other half tells me she's married to her cousin !  God help their kids if they ever breed !



am i missing something here? why would she go? why wouldn't people like her after the cake incident?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> am i missing something here? why would she go? why wouldn't people like her after the cake incident?



_You_ like her after the cake incident but she's got a lot of ground to claw back to be in the least bit interesting.


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

she may be pretty but she's got to be the most boring person in there...


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> There's now a thread on DS discussing a rumour that someone has been thrown out by security, someone's linked to here as the source of the rumour.
> 
> Ouroborous



eh?

i don't understand! explain!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

snake eating another snake innit


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> eh?
> 
> i don't understand! explain!!




http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ouroborous


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

oh for god's sake, i can't open those links at work!

will someone just explain! a simple paragraph will do. 

please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> oh for god's sake, i can't open those links at work!
> 
> will someone just explain! a simple paragraph will do.
> 
> please?


why not?
can you open google?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> oh for god's sake, i can't open those links at work!
> 
> will someone just explain! a simple paragraph will do.
> 
> please?



Unfounded rumour posted on u75 gets picked up by DigitalSpy and the internet's premier BB obsessives. They quickly work out that it's bollocks but it just goes to show how these things spread.

Ouroboros: This familiar image of the serpent biting it's own tail is meant to imply infinity. Or, possibly, eternally being stuck in the material cycle.

So: the internet eating itself


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 6, 2009)

hard to explain.


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Unfounded rumour posted on u75 gets picked up by DigitalSpy and the internet's premier BB obsessives. They quickly work out that it's bollocks but it just goes to show how these things spread.
> 
> Ouroboros: This familiar image of the serpent biting it's own tail is meant to imply infinity. Or, possibly, eternally being stuck in the material cycle.
> 
> So: the internet eating itself



thanks darlink  

(what was the rumour though? and shall we start another one?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

i just got a call from a network director who is watching the live feed - marcus has punched bea and broken her nose. marcus has been arrested and bea taken to a&e.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i just got a call from a network director who is watching the live feed - marcus has punched bea and broken her nose. marcus has been arrested and bea taken to a&e.



Rumour = something like this foo but not half as interesting or from _such a reliable source_


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i just got a call from a network director who is watching the live feed - marcus has punched bea and broken her nose. marcus has been arrested and bea taken to a&e.



Mention that you work for C4 too - that oughta do it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

that wasn't a rumour. i don't work for them anymore but an organisation that plays out their output.


----------



## zit (Aug 6, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i like marcus more and more each time i watch it



Me too. I was really unsure about him at the beginning, but now I think he's just ace.  Potty as a box of frogs of course, crude, rude, chauvinistic, but so very entertaining.

(On Live Feed) It really looked like he had a tommy tank in the pool last night, covering himself from camera view by surrounding the pool with some very large chess pieces.   Adds a whole new meaning to bashing the bishop! 

Once sated, he went for a cold shower using the green scouring pad from the toilet (again).  

He's a legend.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2009)

I was wondering what he was up to (turned it off in the end anyway). They have cameras under the water though don't they?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2009)

Marcus really has come into his own (hand) of late, hasn't he?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2009)

For fucks sake. Why are my contributions in this thread recently (see how I haven't been back after all that several pages ago  ) all on horrible stuff?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 6, 2009)

apparently the missing butter row had something to do with it being used as a lube..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2009)

In tonight's show Marcus attempts to mount Bea, Sophie gets drunk, and Hira eats another chocolate cake. Sorted.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2009)

No, Rebecca, NO!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2009)

Ken, your girl has spoken! 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/a169754/bb7s-aisleyne-halfwit-is-pathetic.html


Btw I read the posts from that DS link ealrier. Someone on there waved back at us


----------



## zit (Aug 6, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> In tonight's show Marcus attempts to mount Bea, *Sophie gets drunk*, and Hira eats another chocolate cake. Sorted.



Drunk Sophie, YAY!!! I love drunk Sophie.


----------



## Looby (Aug 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ken, your girl has spoken!
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/a169754/bb7s-aisleyne-halfwit-is-pathetic.html
> 
> ...



Bitchy lot aren't they? 

From DS earlier- 





> That tells you to ignore it.
> 
> Even the Beano news section considers this BB too low brow to feature. never mind a tv news station.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 6, 2009)

Loved Hira eating the cake last night 

On her knees, making little moany noises, hands behind her back... very erotic


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Bitchy lot aren't they?
> From DS earlier-



Yes I saw that remark!! Cheeky buggers!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Loved Hira eating the cake last night
> 
> On her knees, making little moany noises, hands behind her back... very erotic



Easy tiger! 

Apparently there's some kind of party buffet spread tonight and she dives straight in for the chocolate cake moaning "... cannot... resist..." 

I love Hira.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr mania has decided that Lisa looks like Death from 'The Seventh Seal' in her black costume.

I have to admit there IS an uncanny resemblance.


And they've even got a chess board to complete the picture


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 6, 2009)

fishy fanny's
lol@dogface


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2009)

"Fishmongrel or whatever they're called..."


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2009)

She's adorable and is amongst the very few who can say "fishy fannys" and make it sound sweet


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2009)

What's happening,anything major?  I'm watching a docu on the history channel instead...


----------



## Onslow (Aug 6, 2009)

Are pig tails really that bad!? 

mmm head cheese


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2009)

I've turned over as I can't be dealing with eye stuff.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao@David. That was great although it made me gag a few times too. ....


----------



## Onslow (Aug 6, 2009)

'its like rubbing shit in the wound' 

Novel change from salt I suppose.


----------



## zit (Aug 7, 2009)

Sophie was adorable tonight.  I know she's prone to the odd bitching sesh, but she's still a real cutey.


----------



## Looby (Aug 7, 2009)

zit said:


> Sophie was adorable tonight.  I know she's prone to the odd bitching sesh, but she's still a real cutey.



I love that she is trying to bring back bend and snap.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2009)

Heh she was sweet!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 7, 2009)

Deleted as I re-read and now agree that it was an unnecessary remark.  I thought he/she meant that their ... never mind.



5t3IIa said:


> *Unfounded rumour posted on u75 gets picked up by DigitalSpy and the internet's premier BB obsessives. They quickly work out that it's bollocks but it just goes to show how these things spread.*
> 
> Ouroboros: This familiar image of the serpent biting it's own tail is meant to imply infinity. Or, possibly, eternally being stuck in the material cycle.
> 
> So: the internet eating itself



*avoids eye contact while staring out the window and whistling*


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate Lisa but I want Bea out that little bit more - it'd be funnier and it'd mix things up a lot nicer in the house too, cos Lisa would think she's popular on the outside.  

Judging by crowd reaction, Bea has fucked it for Freddy too - first time i've heard him booed, i think...


----------



## Pip (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't watched it for ages  did I miss anything?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Very much so, I think Weds was probably the best and funniest episode of the series - it all kicked off big style.  I'd even say it was worth watching on 4od


----------



## Pip (Aug 7, 2009)

Gah


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Bea winds me right u p, as much as i hate Lisa she said at the time she'd give her some "snout" back when she golt some, Bea agreed with this, then she goes mad about the effing non-frosties swap. Lisa was fine to refuse. Bea has basically lost it for Halfwit, he has layed down with the dogs and got fleas. I just hope the same doesn't happen to Siavash


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2009)

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Hira: 2.56
Bea: 3.55
David: 4.6
Lisa:10.0
Marcus: 38.0
Rodrigo: 44.0

I'd think Hira and David would be most likely to go, but Rodrigo could be a dark horse here at 44s.
Not many votes in it though, it's all a bit of a toss-up at this stage.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Eviction *oddsflash!*
> 
> Hira: 2.56
> Bea: 3.55
> ...



Where do you get the info from, Mr Oranges? Lovely stuff


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a doubler?!?!? OOoooOOOOoooooo <dramatic effect


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Bea-tch is calling Freddy "babe", getting under the covers with him at night and all sorts!  She is so worse than noirin it's ridiculous!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think she is worse than Noirin. She's only doing it with Freddie innit. Stupid girl tho.

Omg.....Freddie is now talking like Marcus!! OHgod..... *bangs head on desk*


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It's a doubler?!?!? OOoooOOOOoooooo <dramatic effect



Really? Where did they say that? Only half watching - on the internet see, its a bit distracting


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Ahhhh - i want to marry Sophie, so sweet


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Hira is so cute, it'd be a shame if she went.


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2009)

vote to save? is that the opposite of what they usually do?


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2009)

rodders= mentals


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 7, 2009)

Callie said:


> vote to save? is that the opposite of what they usually do?



yup.. norm is to vote out..
rodriguez is such a dick...


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup.. norm is to vote out..
> rodriguez is such a dick...



Humourless little ponce isn't he.

Fuck me, i'm sick of the Kevin Bishop show and i haven't even seen - that fucking advert


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2009)

That, to me is dodgy - probably if youre willing to pay for the phone call you pay a bit more attention BUT presumably this means if you want someone OUT you have to phone and vote for all the ones you want to keep in.

Not that I should be suprised theyre being dodgy but still.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2009)

wassat?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


>



Bloody hell, Mario must has foregone the fake tan and gone straight for the Bisto


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Bloody hell, Mario must has foregone the fake tan and gone straight for the Bisto



he's got the tie, looks like he's ready for the oven.. fan of auto erotic asphyxia?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Aug 7, 2009)

he looks liek he has lost weight... too much sniffy sniffy maybe?


----------



## zit (Aug 7, 2009)

Is he known to like sniffy sniffy?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Where do you get the info from, Mr Oranges? Lovely stuff



No worries, odds are all from Betfair. Most bookies tend to make their book from prices formed on there anyway, so they're usually the most up-to-date.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Bizarre.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 7, 2009)

well i spose she will hardly be missed.. felt a bit sorry for her .. ' they hate me....'


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 7, 2009)

IT'S HIRA! Hira received 5.65% of the vote and is off to meet Davina (and the crowd!). #BB10


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2009)

Well the producers know the likely winner now at least. 
Shame about Hira, she was the only genuinely nice one in there and had the potential to go far if she'd got over this hurdle. Sadly, lack of airtime did for her.
Who the fuck was voting for David?! 
Does he have a large family or something?...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2009)

TRaaa lil Hira  aaaww


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2009)

Hira's "best bits" are going to be interesting...


----------



## bigbry (Aug 7, 2009)

"Hira's Aerobics Workout from the Big Brother Garden" is available from all major outlets on Monday - priced at £9.99.

How to get fit the (very) easy way.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Grace Dent to John McCrirrick:

"You satanic womble"


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2009)

I like that


----------



## Bassism (Aug 7, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Well the producers know the likely winner now at least.
> Shame about Hira, she was the only genuinely nice one in there and had the potential to go far if she'd got over this hurdle. Sadly, lack of airtime did for her.
> Who the fuck was voting for David?!
> Does he have a large family or something?...





obviously u weren't and someone was.  Of course people have friends and family why you saying it like David won't have anyone voting for him   Why are you talking about him like hes not even worth a vote??


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Cos David's a dick who's not even worth a vote?


----------



## Pip (Aug 7, 2009)

Chill your buns darling, it was only a question


----------



## Bassism (Aug 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Cos David's a dick who's not even worth a vote?




well obviously he is because some people voted for him.  As long as u dint waste your money thats obviously all that matters.


----------



## Bassism (Aug 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> Chill your buns darling, it was only a question



u talkin to my buns?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 8, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> obviously u weren't and someone was.  Of course people have friends and family why you saying it like David won't have anyone voting for him   Why are you talking about him like hes not even worth a vote??



This is a cross between the Grand National and Britains Got Talent, and I'm happy to relate to them on that basis.
I'm sure in real life they're lovely, lovely people, but in Big Brother (these days at least) they're effectively urine-sodden z-listers dancing for pennies. You're allowed to be judgemental.


----------



## Bassism (Aug 8, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> This is a cross between the Grand National and Britains Got Talent, and I'm happy to relate to them on that basis.
> I'm sure in real life they're lovely, lovely people, but in Big Brother (these days at least) they're effectively urine-sodden z-listers dancing for pennies. You're allowed to be judgemental.



ok I'll let u off but David in his own sweet way is actually a really kind, fun and hard working guy. I've known him for years and he's a right giggle.  He never did anyone any harm and I ain't the kind of person who'll read shit about folk I know and just let it ride.  

Plus He's been trying for years to get on BB so who can knock anyone who achieves their ambition?  I think good fucking luck to him, cos he gonna need it wi that set of cunts x


----------



## Pip (Aug 8, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> ok I'll let u off but David in his own sweet way is actually a really kind, fun and hard working guy. I've known him for years and he's a right giggle.  He never did anyone any harm and I ain't the kind of person who'll read shit about folk I know and just let it ride.
> 
> Plus He's been trying for years to get on BB so who can knock anyone who achieves their ambition?  I think good fucking luck to him, cos he gonna need it wi that set of cunts x



In that case I hereby solemnly swear not to take the mick. And your buns are lovely, or so I hear.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> ok I'll let u off but David in his own sweet way is actually a really kind, fun and hard working guy. I've known him for years and he's a right giggle.  He never did anyone any harm and I ain't the kind of person who'll read shit about folk I know and just let it ride.
> 
> Plus He's been trying for years to get on BB so who can knock anyone who achieves their ambition?  I think good fucking luck to him, cos he gonna need it wi that set of cunts x



I was going to say something v similar about him, but it made him sound like tigger or an over-enthusiastic puppy, who you pat on the head, give a biscuit to, take down the shops and let carry the paper home in his mouth.. 

and i don't mean that as an insult, as other than getting caught up in the vortex of claptrap that is lisa, he seems a straight up sweet, sweet tempered guy who's thrilled to be there.. so good luck to him..


----------



## Bassism (Aug 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> In that case I hereby solemnly swear not to take the mick. And your buns are lovely, or so I hear.



lol dunt believe everything u hear


----------



## Bassism (Aug 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I was going to say something v similar about him, but it made him sound like tigger or an over-enthusiastic puppy, who you pat on the head, give a biscuit to, take down the shops and let carry the paper home in his mouth..
> 
> and i don't mean that as an insult, as other than getting caught up in the vortex of claptrap that is lisa, he seems a straight up sweet, sweet tempered guy who's thrilled to be there.. so good luck to him..



ye hes thrilled to bits mate so dunt knock him cos he deserves it x


----------



## Pip (Aug 8, 2009)

STOP FUCKING SAYING GAMEPLAN


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2009)

i don't care now, cos two cats have just ruined my day by being awesome and then my other cat came in and made me feel terrible for thinking those two cats were way better than her and now i know she is awesome even though she can't read


----------



## Pip (Aug 8, 2009)

Gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan.
And you know what, Freddy is a perrrrrr-ick.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 8, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> ok I'll let u off but David in his own sweet way is actually a really kind, fun and hard working guy. I've known him for years and he's a right giggle.  He never did anyone any harm and I ain't the kind of person who'll read shit about folk I know and just let it ride.
> 
> Plus He's been trying for years to get on BB so who can knock anyone who achieves their ambition?  I think good fucking luck to him, cos he gonna need it wi that set of cunts x



then you must by extenon be a long suffering idiot who doens't know a prize cunt when they meet one... you mate is a prize knob who deserves all the inevitable and utterly tiedious enmotional break down of the fame being too much which will happen to his utterly stupid mind set...

and if i'm honest what kinds of a mate wouldn't point out that his juvenile and entirely selfish behaviour isn't acceptable.  You are in part responsilbe for the way he is... well done you must be proud...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2009)

He isn't that bad GLC. He's ok, imo. 



Pip said:


> Gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan gameplan.
> And you know what, Freddy is a perrrrrr-ick.


Yes, yes he is. I preferred him when he had no confidence and was a strange but amusing and kinda sweet person. BB is creating a monster. Then again they create several every year.....


----------



## badco (Aug 8, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you mate is a prize knob who deserves all the inevitable and utterly tiedious enmotional break down of the fame being too much which will happen to his utterly stupid mind set



Why don't you just suggest he kill himself? He does seem a bit ''huh huh huh'' though from the one time i've watched it.


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2009)

sorry to the poster on here who knows him but as a VIEWER, i think David's a dull lump of a man with his big head so firmly lodged up Lisa's arse she's going around grimacing even more than usual. he's just not entertaining.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2009)

foo said:


> sorry to the poster on here who knows him but as a VIEWER, i think David's a dull lump of a man with his big head so firmly lodged up Lisa's arse she's going around grimacing even more than usual. he's just not entertaining.



I almost cried when David and Lisa were in the dairy room together and they has something EXCITING they wanted to tell BB and David started talking and Lisa said "No no let me say it cuz I've been here longer" and he just made a weird double-chinny face na dhappily stood back and let her have her way on no grounds at all 

She's a stupid cunt she really is.


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2009)

teehee naughty boys!  aww i was squealing at the telly, i want them to kiss so much, i think i might be some kind of perve!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 8, 2009)

oooohhhh
rodriguez n charlie...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2009)

What i misssssssssssssssssss/1\//////..../////???????


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What i misssssssssssssssssss/1\//////..../////???????



rod went into charlies bed.. a bit of whispering and a little kissy or two...
so very sweet....
was on the cards for a while i spose...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww@yay!!!


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 9, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> then you must by extenon be a long suffering idiot who doens't know a prize cunt when they meet one... you mate is a prize knob who deserves all the inevitable and utterly tiedious enmotional break down of the fame being too much which will happen to his utterly stupid mind set...
> 
> and if i'm honest what kinds of a mate wouldn't point out that his juvenile and entirely selfish behaviour isn't acceptable.  You are in part responsilbe for the way he is... well done you must be proud...



Nah, that's bollocks, IMO. David's alright.

You don't look like that, sound like that and come from Bradford without having something about you... not least a backbone like a coal-miners shovel. (And a face like one too, usually.)

There's more to david than just being a bear in a tutu.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 9, 2009)

i quite like marcus now.  he actually seems fairly rational and moral, most of the time.

the rest are just...i don't know.

freddy i used to like, but now he seems to be inducing the cringes again.  sex outside weather. nothing romantic about picturing him rooting away in the middle of the local park/field.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 9, 2009)

if you think about it, it's a rubbish representation of reality, init?

they have to pick just one hour's footage for a whole evening and day.  god knows what these people are really like...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2009)

Woah....Marcus is rational and moral!?!? Wtf happened last night?!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Woah....Marcus is rational and moral!?!? Wtf happened last night?!



dunno - what happened? didn't watch it.

at least he does not seem to be coldly manipulative, outright nasty,bullying.  he might rant and rave, but i am unsure as to whether he is a bona-fide, no-holds-barred cunt.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's a quick and easy test to work out whether or not you think Marcus is a cunt or not:  Simply ask yourself "am I fucking stupid or what?"  If the answer is "yes" then no, you probably do not think Marcus is a cunt, however, should you find the answer to be "no" then the chances are that you think the bloke is a quite spectacularly mahoosive bellend/cuntstable.  Literally, an entire stable full of cunts.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Here's a quick and easy test to work out whether or not you think Marcus is a cunt or not:  Simply ask yourself "am I fucking stupid or what?"  If the answer is "yes" then no, you probably do not think Marcus is a cunt, however, should you find the answer to be "no" then the chances are that you think the bloke is a quite spectacularly mahoosive bellend/cuntstable.  Literally, an entire stable full of cunts.




Well I disagree. mental, for sure. deluded, definitely. but a _cunt_? not too sure. okay, he might be sort of a cunt. or acts like a cunt.  but i don't think he _is_ a cunt.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

Would a cunt by any other name describe itself as the "Irrepressible Dark Horse"?  I mean, if a bloke in the pub said that about himself would your first thought be "wow, what a complete cunt that bloke _isn't_!"?  I rather fancy not, you know...


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 9, 2009)

Marcus would be very suitable for the cover of _Nuts_, but not because he'll look good in a bikini..


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

He's extremely good value as a housemate, I will grant you that.  All time classic HM, I'd say, and really the only one this series that has been.  Maybe Sree, actually.  Or Kenny if he'd stayed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Nah, that's bollocks, IMO. David's alright.
> 
> You don't look like that, sound like that and come from Bradford without having something about you... not least a backbone like a coal-miners shovel. (And a face like one too, usually.)
> 
> There's more to david than just being a bear in a tutu.



I really don't think so he's a thick devious childish cunt... 

Met his tye far to many times they aren't ever worth bothering with...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 9, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> if you think about it, it's a rubbish representation of reality, init?
> 
> they have to pick just one hour's footage for a whole evening and day.  god knows what these people are really like...



those of use who watch it live know ... david is a cunt... a selfish childish cunt...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

GLC, did one of his type kill both of your parents right in front of your face when you were a little boy or something?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 9, 2009)

Saw Kenny & Karly in Camden today - looked like they had a bouncer with them, twats

Karly was well overdressed for Camden, white expensive dress.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuknell....tonights show is proof that Marcus has managed to convince most of the house mates that he is actually intelligent and knows about life and everything. 
I can't believe that him taking a pack of fags n hiding them got everyone all in a tizz and arguing with each other and even Bea apologising to Marcus!! WHY isn't SOMEONE telling him he is a total twat and that he was a cock for taking fags when he doesnt smoke!?

Good for lil Sophie for trying to say something about FagGate. Bunch of wimpy twats.

Put me in there......I'll sort him out. Loser.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

Bea makes the character Harvey Dent  aka "Twoface" in Batman look like a person with one face, which, technically, I'll grant you, 
Harvey Dent himself actually has as well but, still, you get my point, surely?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Bea makes the character Harvey Dent  aka "Twoface" in Batman look like a person with one face, which, technically, I'll grant you,
> Harvey Dent himself actually has as well but, still, you get my point, surely?



Bea is so two-faced she makes other people who arn't as two-faced not look very two-faced.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes.  That's it!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 9, 2009)

Like,those people are still two faced, but she is more two faced than them.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 9, 2009)

Bea is so two-faced she makes other two-faced people who arn't as two-faced as her not look very two-faced.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 9, 2009)

Bea is so two-faced she... erm.....she... something or....Ahhh, FUCK IT!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 10, 2009)

It's sad to see how deluded bea is about herself,though however two face she is halfwit is still the biggest twat face in there.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 10, 2009)

ginger_syn said:


> It's sad to see how deluded bea is about herself,though however two face she is halfwit is still the biggest twat face in there.



Agreed 

She couldnt bring herself to say a word against Marcus for nicking the fags.

I think he was embarrased at how lightly he got away with it.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it could be Bea Gone this week...she is MEGA unpopular, it seems.  Definitely she has more hateful momentum than Lisa at the moment - this is from the Sun website comments section after a story about her upsetting Freddy again

"What a vile person she is I hope she goes this week. posted by [dee1955] 
Bea is the biggest, most negative, backstabbing, manipulatin... posted by [marykate] 
I really want Lisa to go, but i think Bea comes first. She's... posted by [Guillotineguy] 
get the stupid stuck up tart out. posted by [simone34uk] 
please get this long pointy faced vile woman out!! although... posted by [ghettofabulous] 
Yes, she has sealed her fate. I've gone from voting to save... posted by [BubbaRitter] 
I really do think she isvile and that her true personality i... posted by [DIRTYBIRD] 
dee1955 - Yes Bea is annoying but what is it with the viewer... posted by [psj3809] 
Get this shrew out! posted by [Seraphima] 
I noticed last night that Bea was conspiring with others on ... posted by [Amethyst60] 
THE WOMAN IS ABSOLUTELY AWFUL. EVERYTHING IS ME ME ME! SHE A... posted by [GreatDaneLover] 
well looks like another full house up for eviction,marcus ,s... posted by [lynn3636] 
Bea has loose lips in all departments. posted by [pewag] "


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think it could be Bea Gone this week...she is MEGA unpopular, it seems.  Definitely she has more hateful momentum than Lisa at the moment - this is from the Sun website comments section after a story about her upsetting Freddy again
> 
> "What a vile person she is I hope she goes this week. posted by [dee1955]
> Bea is the biggest, most negative, backstabbing, manipulatin... posted by [marykate]
> ...



That's actually quite a sophisticated put-down for the Sun comments page


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think it could be Bea Gone this week



No chance imo, I don't think she'll even be up this week thanks to recent developments.

News just in, BB have responded to constant rulebreaks and nomination talk by... allowing them to now talk about nominations freely. 

The production team have lost all control this year, largely due to the stupid insertions into the house of short-term housemates (and three easily-avoidable walk-outs). Any more losses would render things ridiculous, therefore the housemates can do largely as they please. Siavash and Sophie should both have been booted by now for refusing to nominate.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 10, 2009)

This is farcical now.  There is still potential for it to be intriguing if they just stop fucking about with it all.  IMO Hira going was a missed opportunity.  Bea going would've really put the cat amongst the pigeons and maybe stopped Freddy thinking he has it in the bag, which he clearly does and which he clearly doesn't any more because he keeps acting like he does.  Well "clever", mate.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 10, 2009)

anyone else notice marcus has a baldy spot....
so thats why he is trying to grow hair everywhere..


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 10, 2009)

the announcer sounds really pissed off. Don't take it personal luv, it's just a TV show.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

She did didn't she!! Realllllyyy trying to keep her temper by sounds of it in the diary room then LOL


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 10, 2009)

I much preferred the old, cold and emotionless voice of Big Brother. Not all this Emo bullshit...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 10, 2009)

The lunatics have taken over the asylum ha ha...

pity they are so pratty about it...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

The two saddest and most uncool housemates are taking over. It's a sad day for BB.


----------



## S-A (Aug 10, 2009)

IMO Marcus, Siavash & Halfwit breaking rules are just reacting against the precedent set by BB since the producers have played around with the format so much this year, adding new housemates halfway thru, bringing in Noreens ex for a few days... its no wonder that they're starting to push the boundaries. Think Lisas just pissed off cos shes losing control...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

Nah I think Marcus is doing it to show how "fukn cool and Dark Horse like" he is. It's a bit pathetic imo tbh. And Halfwit is just going along with it cos he thinks it's cool. Siavash gave up ages ago. He said he was going to.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 10, 2009)

I miss the psych show.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

Omfg......freddie is SO annoying  SHUT UP U TOTAL PLANK.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 10, 2009)

RIP BB

i think we are watching the last death throes of a series in trouble....

is there anything can save it......
i doubt it..


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

Sophie is fabulous! She is the only one who has been brave enough to say something about Marcus. First she said about the fags last night now she is saying how selfish and arrogant he is being


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 10, 2009)

marcus: 'Ive got friends all over the computers'
classic


----------



## S-A (Aug 10, 2009)

Im actually starting to like marcus. Hes right, the whole things a joke so fuck it. If they all behaved like Rodrigo it would be boring as hell


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes it would but they don't. 
Marcus is a saddo twatfaced prick. Do you KNOW what he calls himself??!/! Have you not seen his website!?!?


----------



## S-A (Aug 10, 2009)

I have seen his website and its funny as fuck! I agree that he is up his own arse. and that he talks a lot of bollocks. but hes good entertainment and thats what this shows all about eh?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

He is ok entertainment. Just rubs me up totally the wrong way mostly. I do like to laugh at him lots though


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 10, 2009)

as it goes i had a quick check of the members list... no dark horse here...

i wish Freddy wud grow a set of balls and front that bea, zabulb proper...

at last marcus is what he is.... a dickhead but he knows whats it about


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

PLease. He doesn't know what anything is about ffs. He is just good at talking through his arse and having such delusions about how great he is and invincible etc. that he makes those around him believe his shit too. Ok so he has that skill.....


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 10, 2009)

don't like Bea.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not keen anymore but.......I'd have slapped Freddie by now tbh so I think she is very restrained


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2009)

Marcus's time has come, I think. Gone by saturday one way or another.


----------



## S-A (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa - I don't like her face. it just pisses me off. Out of order i know but thats the way it is


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, if you watch, just feeds off anyone who is having a bad time.  it's like she's awash in deep satisfaction when someone is being picked on.

good series, if you ask me!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 10, 2009)

S-A said:


> Lisa - I don't like her face. it just pisses me off. Out of order i know but thats the way it is




it makes me feel uneasy - as if something bad there dwells.

saying that, considering it's only an hour out of a day, she could be really pleasent!  you just don't really know, i suppose.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa put idea's in to the heads of her followers and lets them have the battle for her, sometimes she gets involved herself but I think she realises that she's not smart enough to do it with whats left of the housemates.
She needs to go soon!

David... a nobody without Lisa or his kitchen..(lets see him cook up a culinary delight now the foods gone!)

Bea now thinks that the Lisa team is the better one to be in, I sooo wish that Fuckwit had asked Bea to repeat her impression of David when she was dressing him down. Poor fuckwit means no malice, has no balls but is a plonker with a good heart.

Marcus is a grade a twat, but he knows that he's making good tv by his 'this is who i am' neandethol attitude.

Poor old dogface doesn't know who to team up with and by joining 'team Lisa' is the start of her downfall. (I hope she wins bless her)

Roddy.....Drama Queen....blahhhh

Charlie.... Drama Queen...blahhhh

Siavash to win, for what its worth.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2009)

Good lord, I have just stumbled upon Marcus's website. 

http://www.irrepressible.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/page2.html


----------



## Onslow (Aug 11, 2009)

Marcus reminds me of a quentessential Urbanite


----------



## foo (Aug 11, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think it could be Bea Gone this week...she is MEGA unpopular, it seems.  Definitely she has more hateful momentum than Lisa at the moment - this is from the Sun website comments section after a story about her upsetting Freddy again
> 
> "What a vile person she is I hope she goes this week. posted by [dee1955]
> Bea is the biggest, most negative, backstabbing, manipulatin... posted by [marykate]
> ...



if the past is anything to go by, BB voters like their women to be sweet natured, dippy and not very bright.

that'll be Dogface winning then.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 11, 2009)

Onslow said:


> Marcus reminds me of a quentessential Urbanite



I think so too. I like him more over the last week.

Bea is a twat. She's so fuckin' negative.
I hate the way she starts arguments with, "I don't give a shit but" or "It doesn't bother me but."

If it doesn't bother then why bring it up in the first place?

She's a terrible conversationalist too. All her views are pre-determined. And whatever logic and sense you bring, her dumb ass mind has already decided.

I can't stand her. She loves belittling people. Snooty shit that she is. I hope the Dark Horse shits on her chest when she's asleep.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2009)

Supposedly it's Marcus vs Freddie this week. 
I'd say it's true that they both got the most nominations this week, but that there could be yet another 'twist' to mix things up again.
I hope not - and like I said before, I believe Marcus's number is up this week. He's come to the end of the line and doesn't have much interest in the show now beyond fucking with the producers and encouraging Freddie and Siavash in their empty rebellion.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 11, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Supposedly it's Marcus vs Freddie this week.
> I'd say it's true that they both got the most nominations this week, but that there could be yet another 'twist' to mix things up again.
> I hope not - and like I said before, I believe Marcus's number is up this week. He's come to the end of the line and doesn't have much interest in the show now beyond fucking with the producers and encouraging Freddie and Siavash in their empty rebellion.



Sadly, I watched some livefeed last night to catch Marcus saying 'I wonder if Leona Lewis will fuck me when I get out', which followed by some talk of his girth, he followed by tucking his towel under his arm and announcing to Halfwit and Siavash he was off for a wank..

I wonder if it'll make the highlights?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, he's really given up now hasn't he? 

Official - Freddie and Marcus up, Marcus to go on friday (ok, that bit isn't official, but still...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

bea is such a player


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

Bea makes me furious 

Please Freddie, tell her to poke it all up her arse.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 11, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Sadly, I watched some livefeed last night to catch Marcus saying 'I wonder if Leona Lewis will fuck me when I get out', which followed by some talk of his girth, he followed by tucking his towel under his arm and announcing to Halfwit and Siavash he was off for a wank..
> 
> I wonder if it'll make the highlights?


That was awful. I made the mistake of remembering the live feed for that exact bit. I turned it off pretty quickly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Bea makes me furious
> 
> Please Freddie, tell her to poke it all up her arse.



she's a cunt, but she knows exactly what she's doing - she turned that thing with freddie around with aplomb


----------



## Pip (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got a faintly amusing story about Rodrigo if anyone cares.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, Marcus's stock is rising by the second - good for him for sticking up for Freddie to Bea


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've got a faintly amusing story about Rodrigo if anyone cares.



go on.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've got a faintly amusing story about Rodrigo if anyone cares.




I care.

You are right, Orang - he just wanted to discuss what she'd accused him of the day before, and work it out, and she made out as if he'd just flushed all her her bras down the toilet.


----------



## Pip (Aug 11, 2009)

It turns out an acquaintance is an acquaintance of his. Basically I know this bipolar teenage transsexual who went off the radar for a while. His friend phoned around to break the news that she'd killed herself. Very sad etc. Rodrigo went into mourning, bursting into tears, having screaming fights with people who weren't being mournful enough, practically clutching a rose to his bosom every day and wailing. I'd actually heard about this at the time btw, because someone asked me about how to go about getting him to see a psychiatrist, such was his intense grief.
The twist was this person wasn't actually dead, she'd just moved to Swindon or something. The other twist was she didn't know Rodrigo, she'd just met him a handful of times.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bea is only 24 ffs, how can someone be so fucking bitterly twisted at that age, she really is a nasty piece of shit, Noirin wasn't half right about her being a hundred times worse than her.

Lisa needs fucking smacked round the head with a brick, miserable moany bitch.

The whinging about Marcus, Siavash and Freddie breaking the rules is just a pathetic insight into contemporary british society in general, I don't know whether the fact it's only a stupid game show makes it more depressing or not, needless to say cunts like Lisa are how holocausts happen.

Freddie and Marcus are still tits, albeit at least vaguely entertaining tits who don't sit around worrying about getting into trouble on a fucking farce of a gameshow,


----------



## Pip (Aug 11, 2009)

Btw I've wanted to say this for ages but I've been too scared. I can imagine getting on quite well with Lisa IRL


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> Btw I've wanted to say this for ages but I've been too scared. I can imagine getting on quite well with Lisa IRL



she's a boring old mother hen, a less interesting Dot Cotton.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 11, 2009)

pops in I see this 1st last night E4. Bloke look like werewolf  about something and his sidekick mate sitting by pool just keeps say fuck fuck fuck 
and fuck them. Halfwit 

What that about did BB make them eat dog shit or something!

O yer some woman call Dog face  woman with shaved head

Just been to BB site woman with shaved head not called Dogface.

What were M&D thing off


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

The most depressing thing I thought was how none of the fuckwits seemed to grasp the logic behind collective punishment and instead just moaned, they really are clueless muppets, they sit and whinge about tiny lil micro politics of who ate what bread and used what butter whilst never once questioning the role of Big Brother, I mean the stupid fucks didn't even grasp how voting to save housemates changed everything or how Big Brother was desperate to save certain controversial people.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> pops in I see this 1st last night E4. Bloke look like werewolf  about something and his sidekick mate sitting by pool just keeps say fuck fuck fuck
> and fuck them.
> 
> What that about did BB make them eat dog shit or something!
> ...



Most insightful post of the thread


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The most depressing thing I thought was how none of the fuckwits seemed to grasp the logic behind collective punishment and instead just moaned, they really are clueless muppets, they sit and whinge about tiny lil micro politics of who ate what bread and used what butter whilst never once questioning the role of Big Brother, I mean the stupid fucks didn't even grasp how voting to save housemates changed everything or how Big Brother was desperate to save certain controversial people.



Don't think they still know/realise/have worked out that it was a vote to save rather than a vote to evict.

Thats why they were ruminating about how Hira must have been nasty in the diary room or something, cos she was too nice to be voted out


----------



## Pip (Aug 11, 2009)

"Your voice is giving me a panic attack"  I like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> "Your voice is giving me a panic attack"  I like that.


'emotionally terrorised' is gold too


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> "Your voice is giving me a panic attack"  I like that.



Who said that to whom? Missed a bit


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Don't think they still know/realise/have worked out that it was a vote to save rather than a vote to evict.
> 
> Thats why they were ruminating about how Hira must have been nasty in the diary room or something, cos she was too nice to be voted out



Surely they can't be that thick, haven't most of these pricks been trying to get onto BB for years, surely they have watched it before and know how these things work.

Still the general whinging about rule breaking from Lisa, Rodrigo, David et al is depressing, I mean what the fuck is the point of Lisa, she's like a 85 year old, sitting around just smoking and talking inane shite passed off as 'life wisdom' to her pet gorilla David.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ Think it was Halfwit to Bea. I have not beimg watching much and had it on in the background tonight and don't know much of the history.

I did find Bea rather bullying & mocking when Halfwit couldn't form his words and she asked 'why  are  you  talking  like  that?' and then when he answered didn't check he was Ok.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> ^^ Think it was Halfwit to Bea. I have not beimg watching much and had it on in the background tonight and don't know much of the history



Ah yes, thanks - realised i was watching it 20 mins late on the old recordable freview box.

Poor Freddie, Bea has given him a mild nervous breakdown.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I thought Freddie was in the worng to start off with, but that was a vicious attack from Bea and he was clearly very traumertised by it all.  Not sure who will win it now, wide open, I think Marcus will go this week


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

holy fuck that bea is one twisted vicious bitch, unfucking believable.

Basically there are now three groups in the house.

1. Siavash, Freddie and Marcus (though Marcus obviously still has issues with Siavash being daddy cool), they don't seem to give a fuck, have distinct independent personalities (albeit annoying ones and cringe worhty ones respectively in the cases of Freddie and Marcus) and are up for causiong a bit of mischief. 

2. Charlie, Rodrigo, and to a lesser extent Dogface who isn't a moany lil bitch like them, not alligned to either of the other groups just kind of don't rock the boat types, though Dogface has a bit more independent wit about her.

3.Lisa, Bea and David, this is the the thicko group, Bebop and Rocksteady led by the machiavellian hippy tory, they all need put down.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 11, 2009)

I keep seeing dogface as a smiley but slightly befuddled old lady. Tell me someone else can see that too?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I keep seeing dogface as a smiley but slightly befuddled old lady. Tell me someone else can see that too?



sort of, I think she's just quite adorable, I reckon she can win it.

Someone needs to drown Bea in the pool, maybe Freddie will completely break down and come out from underneath his duvet with a massive set of balls and a burning homicidal rage in his eyes.

Lisa and David could sit at the bus shelter puffing away like old grannies whilst tutting about the murder being against the rules.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

she doesn't smile though


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> she doesn't smile though



she has a cheeky wee grin.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Someone needs to drown Bea in the pool, maybe Freddie will completely break down and come out from underneath his duvet with a massive set of balls and a burning homicidal rage in his eyes.


I said on the first night that I reckoned freddie could go on a psycho rampage, maybe this will be the week it happens 

drag0n, I can see what you mean about dogface - she was creasing me up on the live feed one night when she was tasting (eating!) all the different teas, confused and sweet


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

oh hang on, i though bea was dogface


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh hang on, i though bea was dogface



NO!

Dogface is the lovely cute one and Bea is the mental manipulative hippy tory.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

oh right, why is she hardly ever seen? where is she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

what's her real name?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's her real name?



Sophie and she hasn't got much screen time cos she's not been involved in most of the drama nonsense.


----------



## ozziememz (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah she doesnt get in much trouble


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 12, 2009)

She's got balls though. She is the only one to stand up to Marcus a bit so far.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 12, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> She's got balls though. She is the only one to stand up to Marcus a bit so far.



yep, hopefully she knocks the fuck out of Bea.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2009)

Has Halfwit officialy fucked it up with Bea then?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 12, 2009)

Fingers said:


> Has Halfwit officialy fucked it up with Bea then?



LOL!!!!!

I think Bea is bullying Halfwit because the rest of the group are. She doesn't know how the public think and is just following the herd mentality.

I like Halfwit alot. He's a sensative guy. Intelligent and in tune with people's feelings. Bea on the other hand, is a nasty office bully. A manipulating bitch sucking on the popular and preying on the vulnerable.

I'll be sad to see Marcus go. The house will go against Halfwit and a nice guy that he is, the fact remains he's too sensative for his own good.

Him and Siavash will be the final two. They're ace.


----------



## foo (Aug 12, 2009)

god, watched this last night and can see what you lot mean about Bea! 

i felt sorry for freddie, (even though he's a total wimp) i think his almost breakdown was genuine after she so relentlessly went on and on and on at him. i wanted to climb in the telly and tell her to SHUT THE FUCK UP now please. 

i quite liked Marcus last night too. he really tried to tell Bea about herself but in a non confrontational way....and she still didn't see it. 

what's the world coming to eh.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 12, 2009)

MIssed it cos I was drinking mojito's in friends garden. Bea getting worse eh? Doh.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah she is. 

Like Foo says, she just goes on and on and on. I've noticed that apologies agitates her. When people apologise (possibly as a way to get her to shut the up), she uses it as ammunition for further belittling. Gosh, I can't believe someone so young can be so crude. How dare she call herself a spiritual earthy person.

Rodrigo is starting to get on my nerves too. He's like the kid at school that went ape-shit everytime you farted into his sandwich box. He should lighten up.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 12, 2009)

Is Marcus related to Dog the Bounty Hunter by way of Wolverine?

He can't surely be voted out. 

What strange television. 

Why does that guy with the goatee keep saying 'like'? He keeps exhaling loudly; is he living some kind of weird hyperbaric chamber?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 12, 2009)

btw freddie hasnt been out of that dressing gown for two days now...
He is well cracking up.. be interesting to see what shape he is this evening.. they may need to intervene and get him out before he does a psycho...

Bea just shows what a 2 faced bitch she is licking up to lisa... I watched the some of the livestream n they were chatting away best of buds... 

it was funny when lisa was telling how good looking she was... and that she is a local celeb in birmingham where everyone stares at her...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 12, 2009)

Rodrigo meets The Queen


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 12, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Rodrigo meets The Queen



lol
what a twat.. he knew the anthem words n all..

'a wee drop of milk'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Rodrigo meets The Queen



Very deesrispeckfool imo.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry O&L...
had to have a peek @ Betfair odds..

Marcus 1.23
Freddy 4.9

I fancy an outside bet on Freddy getting the boot... glad to see he is out of his dressing gown at last..

wtf was Marcus going on about his photo.. does he not realise how dafty he looks in that bog 'swimwear'

Ive so gone off that Bea...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

B stands for bitch, her name is pretty apt.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

and actually, as an observation on tuesdays episode, dogface saying how big her tits have got.... didn't she fuck that chris like 6 weeks ago or something.....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh hang on, i though bea was dogface



nah, she's just got a face like a dog. theres a distinct difference.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> and actually, as an observation on tuesdays episode, dogface saying how big her tits have got.... didn't she fuck that chris like 6 weeks ago or something.....



u reckon she's preggers!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

All kickin off on the live streams... marcus quite rightly told Bea what shes like.. charlie was there too, but said little... bea is a way in to BB in crocodile tears.. now freddie is up n charlie is having a pop at freddie... freddie goimg on about his heart pounding madly (charlie reckoned he was laughing away in the bedroom at the situation

Marcus sitting back..
well funny lol
Marcus sent freddy to bed as he was makin a prick of himself and jeopardisimg marcus's chance of gettin out on Friday.....

time for another sleeper i thinks


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 13, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah she is.
> 
> Like Foo says, she just goes on and on and on. I've noticed that apologies agitates her. When people apologise (possibly as a way to get her to shut the up), she uses it as ammunition for further belittling. Gosh, I can't believe someone so young can be so crude. How dare she call herself a spiritual earthy person.
> 
> Rodrigo is starting to get on my nerves too. He's like the kid at school that went ape-shit everytime you farted into his sandwich box. He should lighten up.



I keep thinking that her parents probably droned on at her like that.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> u reckon she's preggers!



they have err, increased by some way.... it can't be weight gain, they've had no fucking food to eat... 

it's just an observation....


----------



## N_igma (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh God how embarrassing must it be to be Bea? 

I mean, really we can all see past your spiritual friend-of-the-earth bullshit and see that you're really a posho. That wouldn't be too bad if you were mildly amusing in one of those eccentric posho ways but you're a manipulative, two faced silly ugly looking rat. Fuck I would crack up something serious if I had to live with her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> they have err, increased by some way.... it can't be weight gain, they've had no fucking food to eat...
> 
> it's just an observation....



People always get fat in there - no exercise innit.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to know what bea is hiding... clearly there's a lot of repression going on there but you only had to look at the way she was totally emotionally detached from what she was saying when talking to halfwit and doing make up in the mirror whilst claiming she was under attack.  I don't believe for a second that she's that self unaware as to not understand her actions it all looks totally calculated to me.

Attack norin after pretending to be her friend then norin goes attack halfwit after pretending to be his friend, attack david pretend to be his friend she's just flipping her alligences with which ever she deems to be the strongest group at the time.  Lisa not going last week made her reassess her game plan as she like everyone else assumed it's a vote to evict so when the seemingly most hated internal housemate isn't kicked it fucks with their heads and makes it look like lisa was more popular than hira.  As a result she switch sides became friends with david the cunt and so managed to work her way into that group...

Tho what she thinks she'll get out of this behaving in such a manner is another matter... 

It's been a while since I've witnessed someone so conditioned in their responses to anyone in any situation, her constant banging on about negativity is of course entirely negative as is find falut wih others or pointing out their actions.  

Marcus for once was bang on the money when he pointed out that she was being overly harsh and judgemental.  

They need some one slightly more explosive in there to say to bring her up sharp however as soon as she's up she's out and will not get jobs or work afterwards due to her behaviour, for her own good she should considered leaving before she does any more harm to herself in the future... 

i mean would you employ that.... would you book it for your event.... not in a millon years when there's half a billion z listers who've actually done things other than appear in a reality tv show....

norin on the other hand is now on the real world as a regular so is milking the entire thing (if she wasn't a set up from the start to inject more life into that series with a 'romance')  and will prolly be the only one to make serious cash from this year... 

Halfwit is still a prat though.  He needs to stand up to her in the way he stood up to lisa...

sadly he's feeling insecure as hell atm, and you feel sorry for him, but lets not forget he and bea are cut from the same cloth overly privelgede middle class children with unrealistic interpretations of life....

I'm so going for the auditions next year, if nothing else for the arguments


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought she had plastic boobies anyhow,,,
would certainly add to the mix..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> People always get fat in there - no exercise innit.



you need significant levels of food which they haven't had...

more likely that shagging and 6 weeks later your surgically enhanced boobs haven't got the relevant connections to become sore as they give you the tell tail signs of pregnancy... 

Big brother baby....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I want to know what bea is hiding...* Snip*
> sadly he's feeling insecure as hell atm, and you feel sorry for him, but lets not forget he and bea are cut from the same cloth overly privelgede middle class children with unrealistic interpretations of life....
> 
> I'm so going for the auditions next year, if nothing else for the arguments



bang on with your analysis...
just as i begin to feel sorry for freddy i remember the big house n silver platter he must have grown up with..
he's like an upper class kevin or perry..


personally i want david or charlie to win as they are more deserving of the finacial reward...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

Wonder how long it will take digital spy or som other media outlet to pick up on..
'My BB baby horror'
remember folks u heard it here first


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> personally i want david or charlie to win as they are more deserving of the finacial reward...



neither are deserving of it really charlie is a little mmature prick who in real life would be like firky... fucking annoying but seemingly acquaintance  with everyone friends with no one... there's nothing deserving there he might be alright if he' grows up but then firks is getting on and never changed so why would you expect this muppet...

david is a fucking thick manipulative cunt who loves the sound of his own voice and has little worth saying, it's almost sub-cromagnon intelligence he displays and entirely without merit.... and apparently is friends with some on here which goes to show how down hill this place has got too... 

neither of the add a single thing in terms of new dynamics to the house or interesting telly both are feckless and without charm...

It does surprise me that this year they have stocked the house entirely full of self unaware people but after last years dullfest apology for the 'racism' issues of the selebs issues you'd have thought they'd have picked more interesting and controversial people to have a good 10th one there now isn't anyone in the house who genuinely deserves to win it not one they'd all be lined up against a wall and shot, maybe dogface by default of not being as annoying as the others but she's done some nasty things which all though controlled have in effect been utterly calculated and schemingly manipulative.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Wonder how long it will take digital spy or som other media outlet to pick up on..
> 'My BB baby horror'
> remember folks u heard it here first



I know, that's what I'm waiting for...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't like tricking Rodrigo about meeting the queen.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Aug 13, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I don't like tricking Rodrigo about meeting the queen.


Me neither - it's cruel. OTOH, the sympathy vote might help him won BB.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 13, 2009)

Loving BB's questioning of Bea


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you need significant levels of food which they haven't had...
> more likely that shagging and 6 weeks later your surgically enhanced boobs haven't got the relevant connections to become sore as they give you the tell tail signs of pregnancy...
> Big brother baby....



Or because of lack of food she has lost weight and her boobs look a bit bigger.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 13, 2009)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Loving BB's questioning of Bea



It;s as if she's auditioning for Christine Hamilton: The Early Years


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't need significant amounts of food to gain weight just a decrease in energy expenditure.

She's obv pregnant though.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 13, 2009)

I have seen beastiality less disturbing than this Rodrigo meeting the Queen shit. And I sort of dislike him.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

drag0n said:


> You don't need significant amounts of food to gain weight just a decrease in energy expenditure.
> 
> She's obv pregnant though.



but they've only been eating lentils and shit for WEEKS!!!! I'd love it if she was preggers tho, what a shit storm in a teacup that would be


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2009)

People usually end up looking a little rounder and less defined after a few months on BB. It's the lack of excercise, cheap food and occasional binging on 'party foods' that do the damage. 

This queen nonsense is very disrepekfool to both Rodrigo and the average viewers intelligence. He obviously doesn't believe it.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Or because of lack of food she has lost weight and her boobs look a bit bigger.



that wouldn't make her bras not fit and look like shes busting out of them though would it?


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2009)

Awwww, Rodders.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> that wouldn't make her bras not fit and look like shes busting out of them though would it?



I haven't noticed a big diff tbh but I shall look closer n see


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Awwww, Rodders.



He has a letter!!!!!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 13, 2009)

And a minging cup!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

Bless


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm glad he laughed, I thought he was going to sob.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2009)

He didn't seem that bothered actually. *shrugs*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2009)

Marcus meeting the queen would have been a lot better imo.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 13, 2009)

G'wan marcus!!!


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 13, 2009)

'You didn't push it' LOL


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2009)

Say what you like about Bea, she may be vile but she's 100% right about Freddie. 

"4 million people", lol!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

i knew they would have to show this..
hopefully they show the freddy bit..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 13, 2009)

> Sadly, I watched some livefeed last night to catch Marcus saying 'I wonder if Leona Lewis will fuck me when I get out', which followed by some talk of his girth, he followed by tucking his towel under his arm and announcing to Halfwit and Siavash he was off for a wank..




LOL! 


I've just caught up with all the BB's I missed while I was away!  

Thought Noirin was totally fucking set up there (although then again, I suppose they did her a favour too in the long run  ) and don't agree _at all_ with some of the opinions of her voiced here. I thought she was very self aware and did her best to put the men off - the poor cow couldn't help it if they just happened to be FUCKING PSYCHO'S who WOULD NOT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER!!! I'm sorry she went.

Bea is a total fucking bitch, starting arguments just to get a bit of conflict going so that she can go into moral indignation and outrage mode and score a few cheap points amongst her housemates....but she makes bloody great telly, tbf! 

I've been meaning to say for ages (or maybe I already did  ) about Freddy and the way he says '...'ike..'! It would be annoying enough as it is if he said 'Like' but what's with leaving the 'L' off? WHY DOES HE DO THAT? 

Marcus and the photo thing cracked me up too.....wtf does he THINK he looks like?!? He's in for an even worse surprise when he gets out and watches it back for sure! 
With him what I hate is the throat clearing thing he does when he's angry/uncomfortable. Urgh! Uptight!

Anyway, it's a great series, this year - best for a long, long time.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 13, 2009)

"Were we not just having a nice talk about Girls Aloud until she came in?"

!


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 13, 2009)

bea is such a cock


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2009)

God I'm so confused about how I feel about everyone. 

Marcus was pretty spot in what he said to Bea tonight and I do think she's been really fucking nasty and two faced but I do agree with her about Freddie. He's bloody pathetic and needs to grow a pair. Freddie and Bea are both coming out of this badly but Bea needs to wind her neck in a bit.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 13, 2009)

'OH MY GOD, YOU ARE SUCH A FUCKING IDIOT!'

I am gutted Marcus or Freddie will be going tomorrow. LOSS for the show.

Get Charlie out. He is just a knob.


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2009)

Tbf, she's right about the hair.  

All Charlie was saying was leave Bea alone tonight because she's really upset and Freddie turns it into 'you've never trusted me'. Ffs, you fucking imbecile, just shut the fucking fuck up before I kill you dead in the face.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2009)

Not since Makosi or Victor has someone gone into such a terminal nosedive on this show. Astonishing stuff from Bea, I quite like her now.
Freddie = "a prize noddy". Oh yes indeed.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 13, 2009)

lol
'saaddest haircut since 1982'

I really hope freddy gets the boot on friday, so the tensions can really ramp up..
freddy staying will cause him a nervous breakdown... mind u that could be um 'interesting'...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 13, 2009)

Marcus grows on me by the minute. Bea needs to sort herself out and Charlie needs to wake the fuck up.

"I know bullying when I see it and that was bullying". Was it fuck you daft cock.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 13, 2009)

Not happy with just how much BB helped Bea to merk Marcus at the end there. Pure pussy from channel 4.


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Not since Makosi or Victor has someone gone into such a terminal nosedive on this show. Astonishing stuff from Bea, I quite like her now.
> Freddie = "a prize noddy". Oh yes indeed.



I like it when she calls people Noddys.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2009)

Digital Spy has gone into meltdown. Bea seems to have broken the whole site.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Say what you like about Bea, she may be vile but she's 100% right about Freddie.


Indeed. 


Orangesanlemons said:


> "4 million people", lol!


Don't you see Marcus is that fukn awesome he knows what we are ALL thinking. FUkn prick. REALLY cannot stand the tosser. 




sparklefish said:


> Marcus was pretty spot in what he said to Bea tonight and I do think she's been really fucking nasty and two faced but I do agree with her about Freddie. He's bloody pathetic and needs to grow a pair. Freddie and Bea are both coming out of this badly but Bea needs to wind her neck in a bit.


I agree with all this. I like the Noddy thing too 

Sophie needs to say much more to Marcus and out him for the total twat he is too. Good on her for trying....


I hope Freddie goes Friday (altho I personally think Marcus wants that too and is HUGE game planning with the wanting to leave act) because he is SO convinced he is safe.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> God I'm so confused about how I feel about everyone.
> 
> Marcus was pretty spot in what he said to Bea tonight and I do think she's been really fucking nasty and two faced but I do agree with her about Freddie. He's bloody pathetic and needs to grow a pair. Freddie and Bea are both coming out of this badly but Bea needs to wind her neck in a bit.


^that.


Was the last section interesting? I turned over (for The Quest, jcvd, roger moore, pirates, clowns) to itv4.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 13, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I hope Freddie goes Friday (altho I personally think Marcus wants that too and is HUGE game planning with the wanting to leave act) because he is SO convinced he is safe.



Agree with all of that (i haven't seen tonights yet cos I have to wait till the torrent goes up  )!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2009)

This is a pretty good series all told. Poor tasks, and really bad judgement in allowing in obvious walkers like Saffia, Ken and Isaac, but apart from that they've done reasonably well. Sree and Angel went before their time (you could argue the same about Tom, Ken and Isaac for different reasons), but stayers Marcus, Freddie, Noirin and Bea have all been classic BB contestents that would grace any series. 10 seasons in that's some achievement.


----------



## foo (Aug 14, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> This is a pretty good series all told. .



d'you think? maybe i'm just getting tired of the format cos i think it's been a shockingly shit series. long gone are the days when i get settled all excited to watch BB. i hardly ever remember it's on, and have no feeling for any of them. 

i think us viewers being manipulated by editing is a lot more obvious in this series too. 

it seems like it's freddie's turn now...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Still going? 
I hate it so usually try to avoid any news or anything relating to it. 
Sadly turning the pages of most newspapers or clicking on news websites normally means I glimpse a headline or a photo. 
This series I saw some coverage in the first week or so but not a thing since, nothing at all? 
Even the idiot media are bored of the format perhaps?


----------



## foo (Aug 14, 2009)

i predict Sophie will win...wonder if i'll be right.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> but they've only been eating lentils and shit for WEEKS!!!! I'd love it if she was preggers tho, what a shit storm in a teacup that would be



She may have been dieting pretty hard before going into the house though.  Thus her current weight may be her natural weight.  
I agree that the tummy has that pregnancy curve... oh dearie meeeee!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> She may have been dieting pretty hard before going into the house though.  Thus her current weight may be her natural weight.
> I agree that the tummy has that pregnancy curve... oh dearie meeeee!



 

bea is a fucking disgusting excuse for a human being. 

I kinda want sophie to win too foo


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I haven't noticed a big diff tbh but I shall look closer n see



she was saying to rodrigo about how she could get her hands down the sides and now she can't, theres a definate overspillage line  

we shall have to wait and see... the suspense is killing me.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 14, 2009)

John McfuckingCririck or whatever his shitting name is will be on the interview panel tonight (according to bb10 twitter )  I hate him.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 14, 2009)

drag0n said:


> John McfuckingCririck or whatever his shitting name is will be on the interview panel tonight (according to bb10 twitter )  I hate him.


aye davina mentioned it on bblb.. the most loathsome bb 'celeb' certainly is milking his association with the show...
They had marcus's 'best mate' on as well bit of a gormless git...

thinking about it.. could be the battle of sideburns when and most likely if they meet


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2009)

Bea makes my skin crawl.  

she seems to think she is so right-on but...boy...once she has it in for someone...it's like a dog with a bone... and won't let it go.  BB (I don't care what some say) is fascinating at times because it reveals to me, at least, people who act almost completely opposite to me.  bea will keep fighting until she has won.  I want the damn confrontation over as quickly and as painlessly as possible.  But the way she just kept trotting out the insults to freddy, kept on and on...shudder.


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never known a tall woman who was a nice person.

Bea = tall = awful


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2009)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Loving BB's questioning of Bea


 was classice.  there she was, hissing out her poision, and BB just calmly pulls her up on everything.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> This is a pretty good series all told. Poor tasks, and really bad judgement in allowing in obvious walkers like Saffia, Ken and Isaac, but apart from that they've done reasonably well. Sree and Angel went before their time (you could argue the same about Tom, Ken and Isaac for different reasons), but stayers Marcus, Freddie, Noirin and Bea have all been classic BB contestents that would grace any series. 10 seasons in that's some achievement.



I have often found it compelling viewing this year.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2009)

"It's best not to say nothing".

Has Dave got a Phd?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry, been a bit behind - who's up for eviction?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> "It's best not to say nothing".
> 
> Has Dave got a Phd?



turns out both him and lisa were in the remedial class at school... you'd never have guessed would you....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry, been a bit behind - who's up for eviction?



marcus vs freddie


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2009)

Sophie - don't be dragged down by Bea


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> marcus vs freddie



ooooh, it has to be freddie


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Marcus (Lidl Wolverine): 1.33
Freddie (The Jack of Spades): 3.95

Odds have been steady for a few days now, Marcus should really go (sadly imo, I can't stand Freddie), but we'll see...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

i still don't understand these new fangled odds - what's that in imperial odds?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

Every bloody year!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 14, 2009)

from the master of seduction..
I like salads...

so gonna have to try that one out..
btw Is sophia really eating for two now...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

Spoiler: tonight's evictee



Marcus has been evicted


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 14, 2009)

feckin knew it...
should be fun now...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2009)

look at her fucking face.... she's out next mark my words!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing scenes! Really pleased for the irrepressible dark horse, and slightly embarrassed about putting the WRONG BLOODY SPOILER in. 

My sources will be roundly chastized.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 14, 2009)

I just gasped out loud


----------



## zit (Aug 14, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Spoiler: tonight's evictee
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus has been evicted




Er, no.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

Freddie evicted with 53%. Never in doubt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

ahahahahhaahah!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 14, 2009)

he looks a right twat with that facepaint on...
should be interesting when he see's the extent of bea's backstabbin...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2009)

David and Lisa are on to hear now.


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Freddie evicted with 53%. Never in doubt.



Its funny isn't it.

Odds are just opinions.

And a reflection of that opinion.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

badlands said:


> Its funny isn't it.
> 
> Odds are just opinions.
> 
> And a reflection of that opinion.



That's why I love this thing. There is no 'expert' opinion (and rarely much insider knowledge, despite what people say). It's all about reading people and guaging public opinion. Odds are formed in all honesty from the opinions, right or wrong, of around 100 people on Betfair.
I suspected Marcus would go with about 55% tonight, but I'm bloody glad he didn't. Class housemate, and I genuinely lol'ed at that "Dear Rockchick..." letter.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 14, 2009)

> *smug AKA pseudonymn*
> sorry O&L...
> had to have a peek @ Betfair odds..
> 
> ...



n £35 to lift tomoro..
wonder will i get a price on sophia being preggers...

I reackon the Bea-tch is gonna be well isolated now lol


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice one AKA, you got on at exactly the right time too, before Marcus took down Bea that night.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've just caught up on last nights, lol at bea crying like a lil bitch and fuck me charlie is one super thick cunt.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 15, 2009)

I recon Freddie will not make it in politics ..


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

I really dislike Charlie, the stupid fuck is soo annoyingly retarded and plays this stupid 'I might not be as clever as you...' victim card to shut down any sort of actual discussion.

Has there been as thick a bunch as Lisa, Charlie and David in the history of Big Brother, they really are as thick as pig shit.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

weltweit said:


> I recon Freddie will not make it in politics ..



he's far too soft. 

even though i find him annoying, I end up sympathising with him when he tries to explain even the simplest of things to that retard Charlie. Like the time he said about how Marcus read it more off of Sophies face and Charlie took that as meaning he was blaming Sophie for something.


----------



## Bassism (Aug 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> turns out both him and lisa were in the remedial class at school... you'd never have guessed would you....


 lol u rotten bastards


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> turns out both him and lisa were in the remedial class at school... you'd never have guessed would you....



I'd imagine Charlie was there too, super thick fucks the lot of them.


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd imagine Charlie was there too, super thick fucks the lot of them.



Davina.

She got the look.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> Davina.
> 
> She got the look.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> Davina.
> 
> She got the look.



ewww! how old are you? only men in their 50s fancy davina


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


>



She walk and talk the 10 year old with the crappy conkers


----------



## Looby (Aug 15, 2009)

Bloody hell, I fell asleep about 5 mins into the first show.   I tried to rewind but Magic Sam had come down and changed channel at some point. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> She walk and talk the 10 year old with the crappy conkers



you on drugs tonight?


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ewww! how old are you? only men in their 50s fancy davina



Always you ask how old I am.

Weird.

I meant Davina inhabits a rather strange persona.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ewww! how old are you? only men in their 50s fancy davina



i'm not in my 50s.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2009)

ewwww


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2009)

bea... her eyebrows are too far apart, I think that's why she irritated me at first.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 15, 2009)

is ti me or does be look like some badly drawn evil beaver from a knock disney film...

it's those horsey teeth...

tbh she should have walked she's so never getting a job for the next 20 years... 

would you employ that?

as for halfwit being cocky about him staying, i don' think it was however he misjudged just how thick people inside and outside the house are so people perceived it as such I took it to mean he was please marcus was getting his wish to be evicted in the same way he voted for him because his friend had asked him to get him out.  His cockyness was actually self assuredness that people would see he'd done right by his freind marcus and helped him leave in way he would have accepted (ie not through the back door) his mistake however was in a house full of cunts and a show watched only voted for by muppets was to assume everyone else got that... 

which they didn't... 

they thought posho boy is being cocky...  

funny really because few were saying it inside or commentary wise until lisa said it to bea who then repeated it and got more and more wound up about it all week... 

people have bea wrong, she's not a bitch she's a lapdog... lisas lapdog... just as david is... lisa throws in the verbal handgrenade the intial displarraging comment then stands back and allows the fireworks to kick off knowing that the self obsessed in the house with the fragilest egos only need a little tip in the right direction to confirm their worst self doubts and then they can be used against them and others in the house.

And i don't think it's a game plan either, i think she'd do the same in real life, stupid ill educated people often behave like this in order to gain the advantage in a situation where otherwise their power or control would be less because of those around being more intellgent... starve everyone of outside influence or affirmation and create and atmosphere where people only get affirmation from with in the popular cool kids group and volia control of the house...

look at marcus tonight falling into line with her saying freddie was too cocky... nattering away to bea being all pally pally... 

lisa won't win but she will definitely be in the final 3 bea's next to go although my guess is that now freddies gone marcus will be the next target followed by bea or shivash or maybe dogface...


----------



## foo (Aug 15, 2009)

you've given it a lot of thought haven't you Garf... 

anyway, that psychologist with Davina sitting there being patronising and horsey with makes me feel violent.

it's JUST YOUR OPINION luv!! you are not GOD of all hearts and minds.


----------



## llion (Aug 15, 2009)

David is like a less benign Chorlton from Chorlton and the Wheelies.


----------



## zit (Aug 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i'm not in my 50s.



Nor me (39), and I would.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 15, 2009)

llion said:


> David is like a less benign Chorlton from Chorlton and the Wheelies.


I reckon you're onto something there


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's those horsey teeth...



She's went to Cheltenham Ladies College..


----------



## futha (Aug 15, 2009)

I havent watched any of this season but i just found out i went to the same primary and high school at the same time sophie reade did. I did science with her brother. I remember her but had no idea she was a glamour model these days! Might watch it now!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 15, 2009)

Is it me or are they all gleeful thats Bea's in the clink?

Apart from the snide Charlie - he would be a contender if he wasn't so sneaky and always telling people what others are saying about them.

Who's gonna win now? Siavash has been quiet recently


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 15, 2009)

Marcus is gonna win, I'd put money on it if I was so inclined.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 15, 2009)

wait till it kiks of with rod n charly in a bit

siavesh:


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2009)

Bea entered the house knowing the Fuckwit was a favorite and she sided up with him for safety.
She had her own little plan to try and get people to dislike Marcus and David but then realised that the Lisa / David / Charlie / Dogface team was the stronger side to be on and then decided to pick every anoying detail of Halfwit and magnify it to everyone around her to 1. take out a favorite to win and 2. the make herself a big entity in team Lisa.

She has a big gameplan but I think everyone in the house can see through it.
It great the way Lisa and David was ignoring her last night when she was continuing to bitch obout a past event.
How sad is Lisa for being so overjoyed at receiving a big pouch of baccy?? 

Marcus is really starting to shine, and his plan of getting everyone to vote for him worked a treat.... he's a bit of a twat, but he knows what he's doing.

Roddy and the queen was ace!!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 15, 2009)

roddy is the queen queen


----------



## bigbry (Aug 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I've just caught up on last nights, lol at bea crying like a lil bitch and fuck me charlie is one super thick cunt.



She wasn't crying ! There weren't any tears, for fucks sake !

It was all an act.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 16, 2009)

foo said:


> you've given it a lot of thought haven't you Garf...
> 
> anyway, that psychologist with Davina sitting there being patronising and horsey with makes me feel violent.
> 
> it's JUST YOUR OPINION luv!! you are not GOD of all hearts and minds.



and quite wrong as well her description of passive aggressive was entirely wrong, if she has a real psych degree then it's from mystic megs community collage... 



paulhackett66 said:


> She's went to Cheltenham Ladies College..


that is certainly no lady, it's like when she was describing having etiquette lessons etc... 

my guess is the reality is she's went to a boarder line middle class school and has delusions of grandeur, she'd had never made it through a private school and come out that self unaware, it's all an act.  everything is affected and is entirely superficial, her delusions boarder on the psychotic...


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 16, 2009)

It's like one Flew over the cuckoos nest in there at the moment...

...still don't like bea.  she has that too cool for school patronising vibe about her.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2009)

Rod-wee-go needs to chillax for once!

Anyone a fan of him?


Started watching again this week, though only caught monday/tuesday and fridays.

Watching BBLB now, haha love ittt! Best part of the whole thing  
 I'm afraid to say I'm a fan of George Lamb, his hair makes him what he is


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 16, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> It's like one Flew over the cuckoos nest in there at the moment...
> 
> ...still don't like bea.  she has that too cool for school patronising vibe about her.


more like one minced over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 16, 2009)

Another Marcus gem (from tonight's show):

1.11am

Marcus is in the Diary Room.

Marcus says the swimming pool is nice, but small and a stupid shape. He says the mattresses are good but ruined by the air conditioning, the Diary Room chair is "****," the carpet is awful, the kitchen is cheap and nasty and the place is muddy and rusty. He says the whole house is made to make people unhappy. He then asks Big Brother for some action figures and his picture of John Barrowman, "a juggernaught of Saturday night TV"


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww!

(I never thought I'd make that noise, regarding Marcus) :/


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Rod-wee-go needs to chillax for once!
> 
> Anyone a fan of him?



Kind of. He has an awful temper and can be quite aggressive but Charlie was being a total twat last night and was deliberately winding him up. If they'd just get on and shag all the fighting would be over.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 16, 2009)

Bea is an idiot, SHUT UP, I could think of hundreds more.

She is in it for herself and thinks of no one else.

Cow


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 16, 2009)

The words marcus is choosing are quite amusing. Bleak, break, black


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2009)

Did he forget boobies?


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww, Rodrigo got Q.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2009)

WTF was Bea on There's loads of words beginning with W. Rodrigo has it far tougher, and if someone gets X ...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanted Bea to get X.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh poor lad couldn't even do it in Portuguese!


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 16, 2009)

I can sense Bea having another row before the day is out, probably about a scray DOOR !!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 16, 2009)

ha ha, Marcus is thr Karate Wolf

lol, I have a death move,

Sweet


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2009)

Marcus is making me laugh, I thought I was supposed to hate him yet I find myself smiling too much at him!

Bea, she seems like my new person to hate, it was Marcus and Halfwit previously for obvious reasons, but she's getting on my tits.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh is this what I saw on BBLB?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2009)

Fecking hell, how big is his mouth to be able to SOAK her hair and SOAK her bed.

Yea, I think hating Bea will be easy


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 16, 2009)

she will be out and up this next week


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 16, 2009)

That's the big question this week: will Bea be up (and therefore out).

She's 1.52 right now on Betfair to be evicted. I'd say it's worth a punt at those prices to bet that she WON'T be evicted this week. It'll be tight, that's for sure. Do they need her to get through to the final, or would they prefer a "big" eviction next week. Would Marcus do, if he's up against Siavash?

Questions, questions...


----------



## rover07 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh Bea shup up... shes playfighting in bed with Charlie then gets all arsey.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohgod PLEASE not Marcus to win.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ohgod PLEASE not Marcus to win.



No way - either Siavash or Sophie


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah marcus to win 

"if someone comes up to me and thinks they know me it's probably cos i've punched them or their dad or had sex with their girlfriend"

he's the fucking man


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

DODGERS!! NO!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2009)

Been playing the words game at work - do you think plurals are allowed?

Its harder than you think


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> DODGERS!! NO!



yeah, he cracks me up


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

*crosses dodgers off the list*


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 17, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yeah marcus to win
> 
> "if someone comes up to me and thinks they know me it's probably cos i've punched them or their dad or had sex with their girlfriend"
> 
> he's the fucking man


he knows a super karate death move.

no doubt because of what was done to him by the government.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd love to spit on Bea's face too. Charlie you lucky bastard.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 17, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> yeah marcus to win
> 
> "if someone comes up to me and thinks they know me it's probably cos i've punched them or their dad or had sex with their girlfriend"
> 
> he's the fucking man



Yeah, I want the Dark Horse to win too cos he's a Sci-fi lardy wolverine who knows unblockable Ninjitsu moves.


----------



## foo (Aug 17, 2009)

Sexy Sweet Sultry Sensual Siavash to win. 

no contest.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 17, 2009)

foo said:


> Sexy Sweet Sultry Sensual Siavash to win.



Oh no, not this sexy business again.


----------



## foo (Aug 17, 2009)

sexy sexy sexy SEXPOT Siavash.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I'd love to spit on Bea's face too.


Perv. 



foo said:


> Sexy Sweet Sultry Sensual Siavash to win.
> no contest.





foo said:


> sexy sexy sexy SEXPOT Siavash.


MMmmmmMMMmmmmmm DAMN right, foo.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend of a friend went out with siavash.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 17, 2009)

ooooh... tell more!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 17, 2009)

There's no one who is really, really likeable is there?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> There's no one who is really, really likeable is there?



ah now, sophia aka dogface is fairly inoffensive... I just love the way everything passses her by... is it innocence or just plain stupidity i wonder...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> There's no one who is really, really likeable is there?


Yes. Sophie and Siavash.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 17, 2009)

did siavash just say that lenny kravitz is the coolest man ever or something?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

he did....


I reckon charlies backstory with his mum is so gonna help his popularity....


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> ooooh... tell more!


That's it really. My mate came over on saturday night and apparently her mate was pursued by siavash and gave in but it didn't last long. I don't even know how long ago or anything.   I'm proper useless at gossip.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2009)

What is Charlies backstory with his mum?


----------



## S-A (Aug 17, 2009)

- why wasn't it my mum?

Because she hates you like everyone else.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2009)

Jesus Bea. cheer the fuck up.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't like Charlie he's a thick touting cunt.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

drag0n said:


> What is Charlies backstory with his mum?



she seems to be in a nursing home in a coma......

shudnt take pleasure but lol @bea


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> she seems to be in a nursing home in a coma......
> 
> shudnt take pleasure but lol @bea



I bet she'd still score higher in an IQ test than her sprog.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 17, 2009)

S-A said:


> - why wasn't it my mum?
> 
> Because she hates you like everyone else.



I don't hate her cos I don't know her


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I bet she'd still score higher in an IQ test than her sprog.



sick c$nt

n we know what we do with touts lol


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 17, 2009)

bea - STFU


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> she seems to be in a nursing home in a coma......






revol68 said:


> I bet she'd still score higher in an IQ test than her sprog.






I love the drug driving ad.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2009)

I still want to kill chris in the face. Is it kris? I don't care.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 17, 2009)

SHUT UP BEA!!

ffs


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> bea - STFU





dodgepot said:


> SHUT UP BEA!!
> 
> ffs



Just what I came on here to say. Ta dodge.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha they're all taking the piss out of MoaningMurtle


----------



## Looby (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my god this is so cruel but funny. At least it's bonded everyone.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

sparklefish!!! Kris!?!?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

whats the odds bea's parents have fled the country...

its great the hmates are ganging up on the bea-tch at last


----------



## Looby (Aug 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> sparklefish!!! Kris!?!?



I know, very hot and I'm pleased he did that message for Sophie.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I know, very hot and I'm pleased he did that message for Sophie.


It was. Sweet....hopefully genuine....seemed so....aawww.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 17, 2009)

hahahaha - rodders was hilarious (for once).


----------



## Looby (Aug 17, 2009)

30 million people Lisa really? Half the population watching Pinky and the Brain? lol.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't believe people like her exist. Where do they find these people?


----------



## S-A (Aug 17, 2009)

lol im starting to warm to Rodrigo after that


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2009)

Thing is , when Bea started going on about why was it not her mum or Leeann i felt sorry for the friend who did do the message.

What a slap in the face that is - they are right to laugh about it.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It was. Sweet....hopefully genuine....seemed so....aawww.



i dunno... ithink he has the eye on the prize.. hello.. news of the world et al...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope he is genuine AKA cos Sophie is very sweet.

I agree D'wards  ^^



Did Bea just call Rodrigo Freddie/!?!


----------



## Looby (Aug 17, 2009)

Bea needs to get a fucking grip. Charlie has just had a message from his dad about his mum who's in a coma and she moans about hers even though her mum had told her she didn't want to be on telly.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 17, 2009)

Bea's friend did the least subtle "get the fuck out NOW!" message I think I've ever seen. She even did the little pointy finger actions.
Sadly (for her) Bea is too stupid to realise what's going on. She genuinely can't see why people wouldn't think she was awesome.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 18, 2009)

Roddy for the Win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2009)

Supposedly it's Bea, Marcus and David up this week after yet another Siavash-refuses-to-vote drama that ensured "random" people (that aren't Siavash) were put to the vote.
I'd say that's designed fairly specifically to a) ensure that Bea doesn't walk before friday - thinking that she won't go against David, and b) even if she does the vote won't have to be abandoned again.

Bea will go, obviously, if she stays.


----------



## Pip (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh crap, I'd better start watching again.
When do tonight's highlights go on 4od?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> 30 million people Lisa really? Half the population watching Pinky and the Brain? lol.


I'm so glad you noticed that bit. I twitted (I can't "tweet" sorry) and then thought maybe I misheard. 



Pip said:


> Oh crap, I'd better start watching again.
> When do tonight's highlights go on 4od?


4od on virgin wont have them up before tomorrows show  but I just wanted to moan about that have no idea about online.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh crap, I'd better start watching again.
> When do tonight's highlights go on 4od?


you can d/l on couchtripper.com... they are up fairly quickly after the show is over...
eta: the livestream is well crap tonight as they is all kipping....


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2009)

missed this again, so Bea's still going on and on and on and on about herself is she....


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 18, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I can't believe people like her exist. Where do they find these people?




Cheltenham Girls College, I believe.


I


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Bea needs to get a fucking grip. Charlie has just had a message from his dad about his mum who's in a coma and she moans about hers even though her mum had told her she didn't want to be on telly.




Incredible, init.  Why couldn't she just have kept her feelings to herself, tried to enjoy it with everyone else, popped into the diary room, got the explanation from BB as to why her mum wasn't there, and then just got on with it?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 18, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Bea's friend did the least subtle "get the fuck out NOW!" message I think I've ever seen. She even did the little pointy finger actions.
> Sadly (for her) Bea is too stupid to realise what's going on. She genuinely can't see why people wouldn't think she was awesome.


Dat broad is in fer a world o' hurt.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 18, 2009)

foo said:


> missed this again, so Bea's still going on and on and on and on about herself is she....


we can watch it tonight


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2009)

my virgin's gone wierd, can't do that catch up thingy....i'll ring em again today and tell them to sort it out! 

what time is it on tonight? we were thinking of going to the thai pub after picking you up....will there be time?  x


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 18, 2009)

thai pub is going to win over big brother every time 

yum!


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2009)

or........we could just get a takeaway from there, and some booze, and come back to mine to watch it?  

everyone's a winner. BB is so much better when you're watching it with other people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2009)

<wanky name drop>
i watched the final with frank skinner once. most amusing.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2009)

*ignores wanky name dropping* 




foo said:


> BB is so much better when you're watching it with other people.


Definately


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2009)

W00t i know who is going this week!!! get in !!!


----------



## Bassism (Aug 18, 2009)

Bea - "think I might go home"


Yeah fuck off then


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha how desperate and contrived was that?


----------



## Bassism (Aug 18, 2009)

Swear to god I'd kick her in the face if she spoke to me with that whiney oh i'm so much better than you voice. Fucking Beatch


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2009)

its great watching the collapse of bea-tch since she doesnt have freddy to pick on and play with his head...
Poetic justice... time for her to start climbing under the duvet like the rest of the depressed heads..

eta: and the barefaced lie that she didnt nom David..
what a bea-tch


----------



## D'wards (Aug 18, 2009)

Marcus may be a weird looking arrogant twat...

...but doesn't he whistle like an angel


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> W00t i know who is going this week!!! get in !!!


well go on then who?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2009)

bye bye bea lol


----------



## pboi (Aug 18, 2009)

and thats game over for the psychotic whore


----------



## Bassism (Aug 18, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> well go on then who?





oh the suspense


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2009)

lol Marcus the Wanker...
feckin rod the tout.. a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do....


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Marcus ftw*

E.T knocking one out....


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2009)

Marcus FTW


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2009)

Ha that was funny as fuck at the end. 

I agreed with David, everyone should vote no matter how they feel. Siavash and Sophie should have known that as soon as they walked into the house, it's hardly a new concept is it though, backbone of the whole fucking game like.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Ha that was funny as fuck at the end.
> 
> I agreed with David, everyone should vote no matter how they feel. Siavash and Sophie should have known that as soon as they walked into the house, it's hardly a new concept is it though, backbone of the whole fucking game like.


 
Housemates do have the option to 'not make like sheep' and rebel if they feel like it.
This action would reflect in the next nominations of the other housemates.
It was pathetic that Roddy could defend Dogface yet attack Siavash for his choice, and hence team Lisa done the same.

Marcus was great when Bea asked who he voted for.... He is really starting to shine 

All the housemates are so thick that they cant even try to attack the potential favorites... its about now that you should be picking off the strongest


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 18, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I agreed with David, everyone should vote no matter how they feel.



oh shut up rodrigo.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2009)

Addy said:


> E.T knocking one out....


Ohgod........the image of MarcusTwatFace doing that was enough but now......... 
Damn you, Addy


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 18, 2009)

marcus is ace, strumps


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm trying to find something to like, dodgers.....truly. I just can't get past the massive twat factor. He irritates the fuckery out of me thinking he is so cool and amazing.  

I will agree he is playing some of the others and it's entertaining.......


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> well go on then who?



erm Bea


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2009)

If the producers had a set of balls between them they should've officially warned the pair of them, got them back in an hour later and then shown Siavash and Sophie the door if they still refused to nominate.

They lost control after all the walkouts (their own fault to be fair), but this Jesus act from Siavash is really beyond the pale now. It's a gameshow son, you knew the rules when you went in, if you don't like it or find it difficult to take responsibility for your actions then fuck off home. And I didn't notice you apologising to the blameless Hira after your childish little act of rebellion got her evicted either...

Sophiw you get the impression that she's just doing it for a giggle and wouldn't care if she got kicked out. I know there's a lot of love for Siavash on here, but I just find him an utterly spineless, ineffectual excuse for a man. *and breath*

Anyway, eviction *oddsflash!*

Bea: 1.11
David: 9.0
Marcus: 14.0

Bea's price is based on the chance of her walking out or being ejected before eviction night: roughly 1 in 10. In reality her real odds would be something like 100000000/1 on.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> oh shut up rodrigo.



Oi Rodrigo stuck up for Sophie, I'm not.


----------



## zit (Aug 18, 2009)

Best ending to a BB episode EVER!

Marcus FTW.  

What a legend.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 18, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Ha that was funny as fuck at the end.
> 
> I agreed with David, everyone should vote no matter how they feel. Siavash and Sophie should have known that as soon as they walked into the house, it's hardly a new concept is it though, backbone of the whole fucking game like.



Stop being such a fucking protestant!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 18, 2009)

I <3 Sophie, she's soo much prettier without the make up just sitting around in hoodies, much nicer than when she does herself up like a drag version of Babs Windsor for the eviction announcements.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Stop being such a fucking protestant!



Ulster says maybe!


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2009)

I've just watched the end because I fell asleep, that was brilliant.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't believe I've been sucked into this nightmare world. I can't belive I spent all last night trying to exorcise that final frame from last night's show - Marcus' open fly. No tv show is worth this! I'm so disturbed.

Perhaps someone will find some hair cream today, Something About Mary style!


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 19, 2009)

zit said:


> Best ending to a BB episode EVER!
> 
> Marcus FTW.
> 
> What a legend.



FTW?

Furtive Tissue Wank?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

for those who may have missed it Marcus's Danger wank



legend........


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

Someone please photoshop him smoking a cigar.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 19, 2009)

(not a fan BB) I see this again late on E4 that Bea she fake with crocodile tears.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Someone please photoshop him smoking a cigar.


 
No need....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 19, 2009)

nice one, bub


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

fairly crap episode tonight...
most exciting thing this week was Marcus having a hand shandy...

I know David is someones here buddy, but he is getting tedious...


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you joking... he was class last night! The bear in a tutu has claws.

Changed my mind about Bea... machiavellian - yes, genius - no. Passive aggressive, sub-feminist knobber.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2009)

i can't stand david's voice. he is so bothered when he says he isn't


----------



## bigbry (Aug 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i can't stand david's voice. he is so bothered when he says he isn't



Glad someone else finds his voice tedious and as for being not bothered - he doth protest too much !


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 20, 2009)

Obviously he's bothered, Bea stabbed him in't back and lied to 'is face. I'd be bothered.

I quite like that deep camp yorkshire accent... it's incongruous and funny.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 20, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I know David is someones here buddy, but he is getting tedious...


 is he? I've missed that news along the way!

I missed last nights, any one up to doing a quick summary for me?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Aug 20, 2009)

apparently marcus had a wank!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Obviously he's bothered, Bea stabbed him in't back and lied to 'is face. I'd be bothered.
> 
> I quite like that deep camp yorkshire accent... it's incongruous and funny.



I didn't like him before cause I didn't think anyone could be so fucking thick, but he stood up to Bea last night and put her in her place, showing he wasn't that stupid.

As for him not being bothered, well he was saying he wasn't bothered about being up for nomination, he was bothered by the fact Bea put him up for it after saying she wouldn't and going on all week about how guilty she felt for doing it the week before.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 20, 2009)

Prob is when Bea-tch gets the boot come friday, David is gonna be unbearable...

did u know he was on Goldenballs n won 4k!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Obviously he's bothered, Bea stabbed him in't back and lied to 'is face. I'd be bothered.
> 
> I quite like that deep camp yorkshire accent... it's incongruous and funny.



he reminds me of the fellas that used to harrass me and other friends when were young lads going clubbing in Leeds.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 20, 2009)

I've gone beyond getting angry at her...it's all comedy gold from now on in.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how they decide in the production team who goes in the carpark and shouts to wind the housemates up? do they have a sweepstake?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 20, 2009)

marcus might go for sneaky wanks.. but even he wouldnt trade a can for a bj from bea-tch


sophie wud be a cheap date hey... feckin lightweight!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 20, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> sophie wud be a cheap date hey... feckin lightweight!



Aye sorta put me off her, nothing fucks me off more than silly wee people who scream and fall all over the show after a tin or two.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2009)

The bit about "Be a dolphin and turn off the light" made me laugh


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2009)

I missed it but tomorrows looks interesting judging by the live feed. drunk. party. sophie now denying her and kris had sex.


----------



## foo (Aug 21, 2009)

i switched it over after a few minutes cos it was just Bea going on and on and on and on and on.....


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

drag0n said:


> I missed it but tomorrows looks interesting judging by the live feed. drunk. party. sophie now denying her and kris had sex.


yeah, I watched a bit of the live feed last night, and it seems that they know stuff from the outside, they were talking about kris sellling sophie stories to the papers or summat.

pissed sophie makes me laugh


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Aye sorta put me off her, nothing fucks me off more than silly wee people who scream and fall all over the show after a tin or two.



As a cultchie you prefer women who knock back pint after pint whilst wearing GAA stops in Renshaws.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 21, 2009)

Who's going tonight then

Bea
David 
Marcus

Bea possibly


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, it could possibly be bea.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 21, 2009)

Bea's got david knickers right in a twist 

and after what advised he rodrigo not to do..


----------



## N_igma (Aug 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> As a cultchie you prefer women who knock back pint after pint whilst wearing GAA stops in Renshaws.



Hey I may be a culchie but I ain't no Renshaws rat. 

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Bea will be going tonight. I get the impression she hasn't gelled well with the group or the public for that matter.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> yeah, I watched a bit of the live feed last night, and it seems that they know stuff from the outside, they were talking about kris sellling sophie stories to the papers or summat.
> 
> pissed sophie makes me laugh



I believe they got 'celebrity mags' given to them, which mentions 'Is sophia pregnant' as was exclusively revealed here first..

I think it's part of some task...

I reckon Bea has to go tonight, she shpould recieve an interesting reception for sure...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 21, 2009)

feck me I would have that whiney rodrigo by the throat by now..
I must admit Marcus was well restrained with that prick crying in his ear..


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

bea's really fucking annoying but she's entertaining. i'd rather david went, the fucking twat.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 21, 2009)

Ive said it before but sophia deffo suits brunnete or darker hair...
am i alone in this thought?

eta: is thats siavesh mickey bulging out of that outfit....

its just dawned on me i think bb has exposed my latent homosexuality lol tho tbh i blame it on the painkillers n lying around too much..


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 21, 2009)

You could have someones eye out with that!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 21, 2009)

big bro magazine as composed by housemates
http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/fanzone/BB_Magazine.pdf

eta: takes an age to load over 6mb...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> You could have someones eye out with that!


Indeed!!  Methinks it was part of the outfit.......


How gorgeous n silky soft n touchable was Siavash's hair tonight!  *sigh*


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 21, 2009)

ding dong the bea-tch has gone...


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone else think that the interviews have been a bit tougher this year? Maybe that's why she has guests as well, they seemed to have compared notes beforehand tonight certainly.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 21, 2009)

Bea evicted with 88.24% of the vote. Very poor, a week ago she'd have been up there with Sezer and Nicole.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Does anyone else think that the interviews have been a bit tougher this year? Maybe that's why she has guests as well, they seemed to have compared notes beforehand tonight certainly.



not really... but bea-tch deserved that one i think... must be embarassing to have a child psycholigist analysing you tho... lol

tbh i prefered the old way of announcing the evictee before the second part of the show... made them sweat somewhat.. made them less flustered and more prepared


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Indeed!!  Methinks it was part of the outfit.......
> 
> 
> How gorgeous n silky soft n touchable was Siavash's hair tonight!  *sigh*



yeah, it was lovely wasn't it?! *sigh*



sparklefish said:


> Does anyone else think that the interviews have been a bit tougher this year? Maybe that's why she has guests as well, they seemed to have compared notes beforehand tonight certainly.



this years interviews have been much better, I like other people having a say instead of davina being a push over, though I think she's got a bit tougher too this year.

bea didn't have a clue about herself did she? 

still wish david had gone though, bea was good entertainment.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> eta: is thats siavesh mickey bulging out of that outfit....
> 
> its just dawned on me i think bb has exposed my latent homosexuality lol tho tbh i blame it on the painkillers n lying around too much..



just enjoy it


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 22, 2009)

Interesting that Siavash's ex-gf was on BBBM for no apparent reason.
Could they be going for a triple-header of stupidity after Kenneth and Isaac and sending her into the house?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2009)

god, I hope not


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 22, 2009)

I wouldn't put anything past this shower tbf.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

Who ARE all these people?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 22, 2009)

There was a BRILLIANT joke about you being Lisa about 180 pages back that kept us entertained for literally seconds. It was veh funny, you should read it.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> yeah, it was lovely wasn't it?! *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She really didn't and looked genuinely shocked. Other housemates like Grace and Noirin have been very aware of the effect they've had and the sort of person they are. I liked that Ulrika called her duplicitous which is exactly what she has called several people in the house. I'm sure that wasn't a coincidence.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the idea of Ulrika Johnson describing someone as duplicitous.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I like the idea of Ulrika Johnson describing someone as duplicitous.



Yeah, true.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> There was a BRILLIANT joke about you being Lisa about 180 pages back that kept us entertained for literally seconds. It was veh funny, you should read it.



I heard all about it.


----------



## clicker (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Greenfish (Aug 22, 2009)

what the _fuck_ does the post above mean>


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 22, 2009)

Sophie sounds like an angry chinchilla when she rants,bless.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 22, 2009)

somebody's gonna land in that pool in their haste to get out through eviction...

lets hope...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't seen one of those post-eviction interviews before and it's marvellous to watch. Womem are just so fantastic at laying the boot in!

Loved Davina and her quorum laying down the law about social behaviour and etiquette and  beating the offender into a pulp. This is exactly how society develops its norms. And the way they instinctively defer to the studio audience, like it's a tribal vote of something: This is why you've been outcast and must goand live among another group!

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 23, 2009)

pervy time coming up...
Thunder tits
lol


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 23, 2009)

Marcus chose not to use the death move then..


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not liking Siavash bottom!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 23, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Marcus chose not to use the death move then..




I'm loving Siavash's bottom  Can wrestle me ANY time......


----------



## revol68 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I love Sophie, she's just lovely, I think her and Siavash should get it on, there was definite flirting going on between them.


----------



## foo (Aug 24, 2009)

what a surprise ^ 

hasn't anyone blown this lot up yet?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 24, 2009)

Who would care enough to waste a bomb on these drongos?

I usually struggle not to take at least some kind of interest in BB, but this whole series has been so desperately poor that I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## foo (Aug 24, 2009)

crap ain't it. i can't even summon enough excitement to go looking for Siavash's apparent erection. 

or maybe it isn't crap. 

maybe i'm just totally bored with the format....


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Who would care enough to waste a bomb on these drongos?
> 
> I usually struggle not to take at least some kind of interest in BB, but this whole series has been so desperately poor that I couldn't give a shit.



It's still going? 

Have caught about 1 minute of it - by chance.  Angel McKenzie walking out of the house.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> It's still going?
> 
> Have caught about 1 minute of it - by chance.  Angel McKenzie walking out of the house.



starring c*nts, made by c*nts, watched by c*nts....

pretty much sums up big brother now, maybe they'll draw a line under it now, it really is sh*t and drags on for so long...even the sun don't really care about it anymore, when its too sh*t for that rag then a new low has been reached..begone from our screens


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> starring c*nts, made by c*nts, *watched by c*nts....*
> 
> pretty much sums up big brother now, maybe they'll draw a line under it now, it really is sh*t and drags on for so long...even the sun don't really care about it anymore, when its too sh*t for that rag then a new low has been reached..begone from our screens



Your favourite programme then?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Your favourite programme then?



not exactly...liked the first couple mind


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2009)

Last night I suddenly realised who Sophie reminds me of!







Not even just physically (although their knockers are certainly comparable <honk, honk>  ), but the way Sophie speaks and laughs, too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2009)

(Not Richard, btw  )


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG! You're SO right!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2009)

It's uncanny eh!

I think Sophie and Rodrigo should be the new presenters of This Morning.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2009)

Sophie is lovely, but you cannot steal a man's booze without expecting to get a bit of flack for it. She shouldn't have got annoyed about that.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2009)

He doesn't even drink!! Stupid twat. (him not you)


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

'araq' LOL


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> He doesn't even drink!! Stupid twat. (him not you)



Does he not? Then fair do's, steal away. He's just keeping it for leverage as the scientologists would say.

Didn't realise Lisa does not drink.

In fact, Marcus not drinking but insisting on his share of the booze is disgusting. I do not drink and would just not get involved in the alcoholuation - leave it to the others.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Sophie is lovely, but you cannot steal a man's booze without expecting to get a bit of flack for it. She shouldn't have got annoyed about that.



Eh?

Marcus is being a hoarding prick, he doesn't drink, he just uses it as bartering leverage like some petite bourgeois scum fuck.

Fair fucks to Sophie for seizing his booze, obviously the girl is a communist.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Eh?
> 
> Marcus is being a hoarding prick, he doesn't drink, he just uses it as bartering leverage like some petite bourgeois scum fuck.
> 
> Fair fucks to Sophie for seizing his booze, obviously the girl is a communist.



We both posted at the same time, but its news to me that Marcus does not drink, i thought he was just saving it to drink later


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 25, 2009)

He hid cigarettes before and doesn't smoke. Arsehole. 
I think it was Sophie who said something that time too and a big row started.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Woah it _is_ getting bad isn't it? Barely any posts over the last week 

I mean - I've stopped watching it cuz it's shite too but I like to read you drongos talking about it


----------



## S-A (Aug 25, 2009)

Marcus to win - he rocks nads, is a total twat, loves himself, and loves causing a ruckus. Quality housemate.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 25, 2009)

Marcus vs Siavash this week - the big, winner-takes-all eviction. It'll be a close one too.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Woah it _is_ getting bad isn't it? Barely any posts over the last week
> 
> I mean - I've stopped watching it cuz it's shite too but I like to read you drongos talking about it




I'm sorry we're neglecting your needs. One year I didn't watch BB at all. I read the thread instead.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh My Days!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 25, 2009)

"The only Iceland I know is in town"


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm. Gone off Sophie.

That wasn't endearing or charming (as she seems to think it was), she should be ashamed of herself.
I wouldn't know quite where Iran was either if I'm honest, but her attitude about her complete lack of knowledge/interest in knowing is a bit unappealing. :/
Not cute.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 25, 2009)

but she did have a school uniform on


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 25, 2009)

i hate david. and charlie. and rodrigo. but especially david. and rodrigo. oh, and charlie.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2009)

They should have individual housemate cams for this. You could choose who to follow and what to hear over all the yelling.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Hmm. Gone off Sophie.
> 
> That wasn't endearing or charming (as she seems to think it was), she should be ashamed of herself.
> I wouldn't know quite where Iran was either if I'm honest, but her attitude about her complete lack of knowledge/interest in knowing is a bit unappealing. :/
> Not cute.



How the fuck would you not know where Iran is?

That's just mental.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2009)

yeh  it's where it's been for quite some time


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I wouldn't know quite where Iran was either if I'm honest


hint: it's beside iraq


----------



## Looby (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know where Iraq is. 

Will they all just stop shouting ffs, it's pathetic.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2009)

Is it all the gay blokes sticking together to stick the boot in to Siavash?
It was his choice not to nominate and it doesn't give him any advantage by doing so, so why are they all getting so irrate?
Charlie and Rodrigo are fucking whingebags, and David is a boring twat.
Looks like Siavash is gonna go this week, so that leaves (Booring All I do is smoke) Lisa, (I'll eat everything and i'm thick as pigshit) Sophie and (completely up his own arse (but funny) twat) Marcus *<<<FTW*


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

Addy said:


> Is it all the gay blokes sticking together to stick the boot in to Siavash?
> It was his choice not to nominate and it doesn't give him any advantage by doing so, so why are they all getting so irrate?
> Charlie and Rodrigo are fucking whingebags, and David is a boring twat.
> Looks like Siavash is gonna go this week, so that leaves (Booring All I do is smoke) Lisa, (I'll eat everything and i'm thick as pigshit) Sophie and (completely up his own arse (but funny) twat) Marcus *<<<FTW*



You're right about everything but Sophie, sure he isn't brains of britain but she isn't thick as pig shit, certainly not compared to the lead poisoned fuckwits in that house.

Also he's cute and funny when pissed.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 25, 2009)

Im watchin c4 plus 1.....

feck me that was well funny, sophia at the map...
is she really  that thick?


----------



## pboi (Aug 25, 2009)

its not about intelligence


its about never having to know something and never needing to try. theres a lot of that going around


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> its not about intelligence
> 
> 
> its about never having to know something and never needing to try. theres a lot of that going around



Yep, it's obvious Sophie isn't thick in the way David or Charlie is but she obviously is quite ignorant about alot of things.

Still like her though.


----------



## pboi (Aug 25, 2009)

exactly.  Welcome to the 21st Century western world.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 25, 2009)

Early doors eviction *oddsflash!*

Marcooooos: 1.71
Siavash: 2.32

I'd say that was about right at this stage to be honest.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 25, 2009)

I still don't get these funny odds - does that mean marcus is likely to go?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

siavash! you fool!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I still don't get these funny odds - does that mean marcus is likely to go?



yes! bring back proper understandable odds! they have to be something/1 surely?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 25, 2009)

The lower the number the more likely (in the eyes of the people placing bets) the event is to happen.

Thus Marcooos is fave to go at this stage.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 26, 2009)

The only person who came out looking any good in tonight's show was Marcus. He's the only one who doesn't give a fuck about the game, Shiavash may have had good intentions and all but he was clearly being tactical with his voting.The way the rest of the housemates dealt with it was just cringeworthy. Rodrgio? Seriously just fuck off you silly little boy.

I hate him but Marcus ftw.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 26, 2009)

Addy said:


> It was his choice not to nominate and it doesn't give him any advantage by doing so, so why are they all getting so irrate?



because he BROKE THE RULES!! and you must never break the rules, even if big brother doesn't seem to mind that much, because it will make the baby rodrigo cry and we don't want him to cry because then he'll tell you never to talk to him again (until the next day when he's stoppped being a fucking pouting baby.) and you must also never break the rules because when you sign a contract that's it, you do whatever they tell you. if they say jump, you say how high. you're like a puppet on a string. well, david is anyway, according to himself. more fool him. muppet rather than puppet.

sophie got why siavash hadn't voted. why couldn't they? oh yeah, cos they're twats.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 26, 2009)

pboi said:


> its not about intelligence
> 
> 
> its about never having to know something and never needing to try. theres a lot of that going around



No one NEEDS to know where Iran is... unless you are driving there... in which case you can get a satnav.


----------



## pboi (Aug 26, 2009)

If I was writing a paper on Iran, I would need to know where it was.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 26, 2009)

pboi said:


> If I was writing a paper on Iran, I would need to know where it was.



ok thats one reason... any others 

The brain has a limited amount of memory/processing space... so it makes sense to keep it freed up for important stuff... like knowing where the local sainsburys is


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 26, 2009)

rover07 said:


> No one NEEDS to know where Iran is... unless you are driving there... in which case you can get a satnav.



How about the person making maps or the satnav? Or the pilot? Or Siavash? I hope she doesn't need a satnav for something important, like where her tits are..


----------



## pboi (Aug 26, 2009)

you said no one, I plucked an example.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 26, 2009)

According to the s*n, C4 are gonna drop Big Brother due to low viewing figures..


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 26, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> How about the person making maps or the satnav? Or the pilot? Or Siavash? I hope she doesn't need a satnav for something important, like where her tits are..


where her tits aren't, more like. Whoever advised that poor balding glamour model wannabe that having a boob job that ridiculous should be struck off.

Is Siavash drawn by Seth MacFarlane? He looks like something out of Family Guy.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 26, 2009)

pboi said:


> you said no one, I plucked an example.



Fair point


----------



## rover07 (Aug 26, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> How about the person making maps or the satnav? Or the pilot?



Very few people then... 

Siavash doesnt need to know. He can just get on a plane at the airport if he wants to go there...


----------



## rover07 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sophie in a school uniform... DOH...i miss all the best bits.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2009)

By them turning on Siavash they have exposed their own massive desires to win, cos they accused him of doing it to look good, thus usurping them to win.

Cos of the way they all turned on him, ganged up if you will (apart from wolverine and sophie) it made him the put upon victim, and we love an underdog of course.

therefore either Sophie or Siavash to win - if they don't i'll smash my muts in the car door - thats my promise to you!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 26, 2009)

D'wards said:


> therefore either Sophie or Siavash to win - if they don't i'll smash my muts in the car door - thats my promise to you!



pictures etc...


*NSFW:*
pics of Sophie's previous modelling with playboy esp. for Rover


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry that was meant to be nuts - i abhore animal cruelty and would never subject my dogs to that. I don't mind my testicles being slammed in the car door tho...


----------



## foo (Aug 26, 2009)

just heard on the news next year will be the last BB - cos record dip in ratings. they fucked it themselves imo, tried too hard to make it a freak show... and i've never been so aware of the editing manipulation as i have this year. they think we're thick sheep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

It was always going to be the last year next year though wasn't it?


----------



## Wookey (Aug 26, 2009)

foo said:


> just heard on the news next year will be the last BB - cos record dip in ratings. they fucked it themselves imo, tried too hard to make it a freak show... and i've never been so aware of the editing manipulation as i have this year. they think we're thick sheep.



The editing has been clearly manipulative this year, in a way it wasn't before. Unless we're all now just wise to it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was always going to be the last year next year though wasn't it?



yeah


----------



## rover07 (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers AKA


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 26, 2009)

roddy's not happy, there's been MORE rule breaking 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20090826/ten-big-brother-scraps-100-000-prize-ea4616c.html


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 26, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> roddy's not happy, there's been MORE rule breaking
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20090826/ten-big-brother-scraps-100-000-prize-ea4616c.html




its gonna go proper apeshit now!!!
lol lol lol

@Rover no probs bro...


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 26, 2009)

foo said:


> just heard on the news next year will be the last BB - cos record dip in ratings. they fucked it themselves imo, tried too hard to make it a freak show... and i've never been so aware of the editing manipulation as i have this year. they think we're thick sheep.



What, no more summers with "kar-a-zee" f*cknuts mowing the lawn in the nip or sticking gin bottles up their chuff? Sounds like a good thing, probably the best thing channel 4 have done since they got Anna Friel to kiss that ginger on Brookside


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats the odds we will get an imported version in the future like the US BB or some English speaking monstrosity.....


----------



## clicker (Aug 26, 2009)

Marcus killing machine


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 26, 2009)

That was a weird show, quite fitting to air it the day C4 sound the death knell for Big Brother.

Pinky and the Brain got to finally see London town: this would have been potentially funny if it was anyone else, as it is the only humour came at the end when they were assuring each other how funny they were and how it was the best BB moment "ever". Lol. 

Seeing the housemates roaming all over the camera runs seemed utterly strange and brought to mind Brooker's "Dead Set" again: we've already had a housemate called Angel, zombies in the house, and now an invasion of the production space. Very odd, we can only hope that the theme continues and in a week's time Davina and Belo will be merrily munching on brains. I'd watch that.

Odds-wise very little has changed. Marcus is still fave to go. If Siavash survives and there isn't a "suprise" positive vote eviction next week against Sophie, I'd suggest he stands a very good chance of winning indeed.

It's Siavash or Sophie now imo, bar a miracle dark horse recovery. Siavash to win.

To win *oddsflash!*

Sophie: 2.9
Siavash: 3.55
Marcooos: 6.8
Roddy: 7.6
Charlie: 15.0
Lisa: 40.0
David: 75.0


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Seeing the housemates roaming all over the camera runs seemed utterly strange and brought to mind Brooker's "Dead Set"


 

I said that to my mrs while we were watching it..." did you see that, it was like 'dead set'!
she was like..."WTF"
small brain...small memmory 


Still...Marcus FTW


p.s... Did I see Roddy break the rules?
Someone should pin him down and fart in his face as punishment.....or every housemate should send him to coventry  (David can just jump up and down (to whatever height BB says) quietly)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the wya they were told to take pics of themselves outside the Houses of Parliament and then had photos taken outside Westminster abbey for the majority of them... ffs you thick muppets it's got the massive iconic clock on it...

Thought it was shady they way they'd reduced the prize fund by way of punishment clearly they are trying to wring the last drop of cash out of every aspect of the show before it gets shipped to channel 5 or sky... my guess is channel 5 will pick it up (possibly via the sky part of the contract) as they have the most channels which would benefit from it... 

although it'll be the last C4 one it won't be the last BB It might not even be the last channel 4 BB they have said previously they weren't going to do it again...

whoever picks it up will need to strip back the format and go back to basics with it to prevent it turning into what it is now...


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be a great twist to give the last 5 runners up 20k each and the winner Sweet FA... cause they will get all the limelight deals.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 26, 2009)

NM removed due to nasty WP hack...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 26, 2009)

Addy said:


> It would be a great twist to give the last 5 runners up 20k each and the winner Sweet FA... cause they will get all the limelight deals.



nah they won't wheres the on going intrest story if there's no more show...

they may well end up being worse off than any other previous house mates as who's going to want a wannabe from a dead tv show... 

unless it gets picked up by another channel....


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Do not click garfs link*



GarfieldLeChat said:


> Sophie toy!!


 

Bit dodgy that website....nasty scripts running...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 27, 2009)

Addy said:


> Bit dodgy that website....nasty scripts running...



hmmmm i'll edit it then it seems to be a standard WP which has had the FTP hack via trojan applied.... 

why can't people sort this out and change their FTP passwords ....

I didn't notice cos i run with them off  oops sorry urban


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't say I'm sorry to see the back of it, I was never a fan in the first place and I doubt George Orwell would have had any time for it either, especially with the kind of exploitative freakshow that it eventually became.

That and the myriad of bastard offspring it seems to have spawned that clutter up the schedule. The rise of so-called 'reality' telly is partly the reason why I don't tend to watch much TV these days.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 27, 2009)

Addy said:


> the winner Sweet FA


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 27, 2009)

I missed it last night. They were out and about in london? wtf?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2009)

lol @ Marcus re the money..
I would spend it dates, not prostitutes like,  proper dates like flowers n stuff
aye right bro


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 27, 2009)

This would seem to be Marcus's last hurrah (although to be fair I said that last week too). BB look to be preparing us for a parting of the ways tomorrow.

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Marcooos: 1.3
Siavash: 3.8

A real move on Marcus to go, partly due to his attritional attitude in tonight's show, and partly due to task-related news from tomorrow's.
There's also another round of nominations on sunday, which seems pointless (there's also a chance of Sophie vs Siavash/Marcus, leaving us with a very dull final week indeed and an obvious winner). I'm presuming there's a twist somewhere.
Home straight now thank fuck.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> This would seem to be Marcus's last hurrah (although to be fair I said that last week too). BB look to be preparing us for a parting of the ways tomorrow.



I was just thinking that too, thought they certainly gave him an ufavourable edit tonight for sure.... not that he is 'good value'...
laughed when he accused the camera of stalking him at his drawers....
c'mon hello you are on BB...
I hope he stays on... other than the wimminfolk fancying siavish he is proper boring imo


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 27, 2009)

Marcus leaving!?!? YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get out you wankfuck!! 
Heard him saying Siavash didn't want to go up against him the other night becos he knows he would be gone. HA! Fuck off you tiresome TROG.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 28, 2009)

They are all tiresome, so much so that i can't be bothered who wins though i hope siavash goes, he's such a wet lettuce.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 28, 2009)

Just watching Andromeda  and "reap the whirlwind" just cropped up. Does Marcus get his lyrics off andromeda?! I can see that.


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 28, 2009)

i tried watching this. but somehow i forgot all about it


----------



## zit (Aug 28, 2009)

It'll be the end of the series for me if Marcus goes tonight.   

Couldn't give a shit about the rest of them really.


----------



## bigbry (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^ That


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 28, 2009)

if i put a bet on siavash to go for a tenner any idea how much i will get


----------



## silverfish (Aug 28, 2009)

marcus to stay, he has developed.........siavash is a bit smug


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 28, 2009)

silverfish said:


> marcus to stay, he has developed.........siavash is a bit smug




yep, siavash is cool but marcus has the wise hat


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 28, 2009)

silverfish said:


> marcus to stay, he has developed.........siavash is a bit smug




Tis true, siavash is cool but marcus wears the hat of wise


----------



## silverfish (Aug 28, 2009)

Plus siavash hash dog tiits


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2009)

Rad Nance said:


> if i put a bet on siavash to go for a tenner any idea how much i will get



About £56 at this exact moment. 

Latest eviction *oddsflash!*

Marcoooooos: 1.17 (1/6)
Siavash: 6.2 (5/1ish)

You would think that even with Marcooooos's cult internet following he's done enough to get evicted this week.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2009)

I never understand bloody odds. Does that mean Siavash is more likely to go??? ^   



Marcus....wise?!?!?! Are you off your fukn trolley!? He is a total TOOL. 


Siavash looks hot in heels. Hope he stays.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah, siavash in heels perked my evening right up


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2009)

Bloody hell Strumpet, I even converted the odds to fractional. 

Marcus is very much the fave to go. In terms of past BBs there's no way he can stay after the last few days - Siavash has played a blinder and Marcooos has been given a terrible edit.
The only question is - in these days of tiny viewing figures - can a small dedicated following of multiple voters (ie Marcooos fans over on digitalspy) get someone that sweary and abusive over the finishing line? We'll see.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol, no worries.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2009)

Lots of "spoilers" coming in. Weird stuff. I'm not about to repeat last week's fiasco though.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

ha!!

siavash ftw


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

hes not such a big man now with his nervous tick throat clearing.

weirdo


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 28, 2009)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

marcus out is it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2009)

Phew! Loads of jokers with "mates in the crowd" were giving plausible, detailed descriptions of Sivvy's eviction. Lol. The fuckers. 

Sivvy looks good for the win now, as long as he doesn't come up against Sophie in this midweek eviction they have planned. In a "to evict" vote he'd struggle against her I think, in a "to win" vote I think he'd... er win. 
Oh yeah, Marcooos evicted with 64% of the vote. Impressive.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 28, 2009)

is marcus short as fuck


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2009)

I know Marcus is a prize twat, but c'mon.... to go out to Siavash is plain wrong.
He has been so more entertaining than Sia, and he has (bar his Noireen blip) been well down to earth.

I might aswell stop watching now as all the other falsies and wannabies pick away at each other to see who can get the best glossy deal.

BB should be a cunt now and put in the 9 previous winners... all with a charity attached and the funds to go to it for the winner.

No-one in the house now deserves to win a large sum of money.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeh Marcus deserved to win just cos he was a cunt and didn't give a fuck. Only one left who's worth the prize is Sophie, am I the only one who thinks Siavash is a dick? He might be sexy to all you girls but he's a prize A twat in my book.


----------



## RubyBlue (Aug 29, 2009)

am I the only one to think that this show is utter tosh and should have been abolished 5 years ago?


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 29, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> am I the only one to think that this show is utter tosh and should have been abolished 5 years ago?



Or, alternately, never commissioned in the first place.

I bet a certain Mr Orwell is probably either turning in his grave while silently mouthing 'Thank Christ for that' at the knowledge this abominable little shitefest of a programme is finally getting the chop.

If only the rest of its bastard offspring could be punted off the TV schedules and replaced with something that's actually worth watching, then I might start actually bothering with TV again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2009)

television channels need live shows though if they're gonna keep existing


----------



## Bassism (Aug 29, 2009)

silverfish said:


> marcus to stay, he has developed.........siavash is a bit smug



Siavash is a pretentious tosser.  He talks some crap at times thinking it makes him look good.  Get a grip Siavash no fucker wants to give the money away your pissing in the wind suggesting it   I thought he was kind of cool before he started wi the charity sketch


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2009)

let's face it - they're all pricks - you'd have to be to be there in the first place


----------



## foo (Aug 29, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> am I the only one to think that this show is utter tosh and should have been abolished 5 years ago?



yes.



anyway, so Marcus the Brave is out?

didn't see that coming.


----------



## Bassism (Aug 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> let's face it - they're all pricks - you'd have to be to be there in the first place



  agree in a sense.  They don't half make out some bollocks


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2009)

Lisa is such a miserable old cow.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2009)

Heh


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 30, 2009)

feckin ridicolous task...
they could be in there for days..


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2009)

Aaww damn.........theyve worked it out quite quickly heh


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2009)

That was funny. They were so sure it was charlie on the pogo stick making the thingy move.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2009)

Hehehhehee


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2009)

Lisa-'I've got to get down the job centre and sign on'.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2009)

David - "I'm going't get muh car from our Gail's"


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it.  In past years they've been talking about wrap parties and premieres now it's job centres and our gail. 

'Someone might see you on the telly Lisa and want you behind the counter in their shop'

'But how would I know Dave, how would they find me?'

pmsl.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 30, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Lisa-'I've got to get down the job centre and sign on'.


classic...
it actually endeared her to me...


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> classic...
> it actually endeared her to me...



When they're not moaning or bitching those two are comedy gold.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeh I like them tbh. Mostly


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2009)

Worst. Show. Ever. Very poor tonight imo, all the tedious bores are left: Lisa, David, Roddy, Charlie (one real eviction survival between them). Sophie and Siavash look stranded and impotent amidst the backslappers.

Anyway, it looks like everyone's up for eviction after a confusing day of nomination refusals and threatened walkouts. Which means Lisa will probably be first out.
They've really lost control this year - showing Siavash the door when he refused to co-operate the first time would have nipped all this in the bud.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 31, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> am I the only one to think that this show is utter tosh and should have been abolished 5 years ago?



No, but I have to say this year it has provided badly needed distraction and has been entertaining occasionaly.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 31, 2009)

* seriously sorry if this is sexist*

*feckin Pussy's*

ffs

eta: all the ones it has to be right.....


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2009)

Quite a good show tonight after the dross of last week.

Lisa is so horrible - she will rue the day she went into that house i tells ya, RUE THE DAY!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 1, 2009)

A good show in a "last days of the empire" kind of way. Lisa and David were completely isolated - finally - and it looked like the rest of th HMs had made a pact to at least try to have some fun for the last week.
The thing about David and Lisa that irritates me most is that - for all their alternative lifestyle trappings - they're the most yes-sir-no-sir lickspittle conformists you could ever hope to meet. Horrible, horrible people.

Lisa will go tomorrow, Dave shortly afterwards.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 1, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> A good show in a "last days of the empire" kind of way. Lisa and David were completely isolated - finally - and it looked like the rest of th HMs had made a pact to at least try to have some fun for the last week.
> The thing about David and Lisa that irritates me most is that - for all their alternative lifestyle trappings - they're the most yes-sir-no-sir lickspittle conformists you could ever hope to meet. Horrible, horrible people.



most often the way they adopted the alt lfe style because it was easier to be on the edge and rebellious and that be the explaination of why people dislike them than face facts it's just them...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

For two gay people they do a very good impression of an old married couple.

This show is dying on its feet isn't it. What a bunch of washouts.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2009)

Was that boy who's always in the audience at Big Mouth just on EastEnders...?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok that's just fucking cruel to do that to Siavash again.


----------



## Bassism (Sep 1, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ok that's just fucking cruel to do that to Siavash again.



i agree thats some mental torture hes going through there.  Its his own stupif fault for going on the show in the first place. WTF are these people thinking when they do it.  I mean the producers don't show the boring bits do they.

Wonder who'll be out tonight ??!!


----------



## Bassism (Sep 1, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> David - "I'm going't get muh car from our Gail's"



LOL thats funny i went to school with Gail


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2009)

you can now follow marcus on twitter 

irrepressibleDH


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 1, 2009)

They're STILL protecting Lisa, even to the end. They're absolutely fawning over her on BBBM now. She added nothing to the show and her clique was largely responsible for the eviction of most of the interesting characters.
Everyone apart from John McCririck that is, who isn't standing for any shit and is busy telling her how utterly tedious and despised she really was. Davina is currently going batshit trying to shut him up every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2009)

That Beyonce task was fucking brilliant 

Best part of this years show!!!!!!

I got tears running down my face


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 2, 2009)

I laughed loads too. Funnahh 



B0B2oo9 said:


> you can now follow marcus on twitter
> irrepressibleDH


I'd rather gouge my eyes out with a rusty fukn spoon but ty for sharing


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 2, 2009)

The best part of that show was Lisa getting twatted by the spacehopper. 
Also the look on Charlie's face when in costume. Very pleasing.

I though that was a pretty good show for the 'Vash tonight, but after yesterday it's clear that the BB team (understandably) can't stand him. They're pushing Sophie as the likely winner and, to be fair, most of the polls agree.

*Winner oddsflash!*

Sophie: 1.32
The 'Vash: 6.4
Roddy: 17.5
Charlie: 36.0
David: 85.0

To translate that, Sophie is the massive fave. This happened yesterday during Siavash's horrorshow of an edit and the subsequent post-eviction/BBBM stuff from Davina that made crystal clear who they do and don't mind winning. Siavash is 5/1ish and very backable imo. He pulled out of his Noirin-induced slump tonight and in this show the public don't like being told who to vote for. We don't really know how strong Sophie's fanbase is yet, so her price is really not based on solid data, just a few cheers from the crowd and Davina bias. Roddy is decent value too, although again his support is largely untested.

Don't get me wrong, I can see Sophie winning and she probably will now. Siavash (and possibly Roddy) at least made a game of it tonight.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 2, 2009)

*Switched off again........*

I'm so bored by it, I just can't watch it anymore, used to love it.

ho hum......as you were


----------



## foo (Sep 3, 2009)

they're unravelling aren't they. watched it for as long as i could handle (ten minutes or so) last night, and all of them looked totally fucked. they'll need more than a week in the Priory to get over this one!

oranges&lemons - yep, i'd noticed we were being led towards Sophie winning. i just couldn't see BB wanting Siavash to triumph. 

speaking of Siavash -  the sex god looks rank in that body suit, i take it BB made him wear that...?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeh they did foo. 
I don't like it much either altho he has great legs for heels


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2009)

WTF is going on with the 4oD service they keep sticking up last weeks episodes again and then taking them down again ffs C4 i know you dont' give a fuck cos you've canned it cos you're pretending to go all up market but sort your fucking shit out... 3 days in a row you've done this now, you need to fire the work experience kid who's doing this cos they are an utter incompetent...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2009)

foo said:


> they're unravelling aren't they. watched it for as long as i could handle (ten minutes or so) last night, and all of them looked totally fucked. they'll need more than a week in the Priory to get over this one!
> 
> oranges&lemons - yep, i'd noticed we were being led towards Sophie winning. i just couldn't see BB wanting Siavash to triumph.
> 
> speaking of Siavash -  the sex god looks rank in that body suit, i take it BB made him wear that...?



tbh when you look at all of them Sophie is the only one who hasn't acted like a cunt through out...

she's been a bit snide at times but Siavash doesn't deserve it simply for refusing to nominate, David doesn't deserve it cos he's a nasty bastard and so tediously annoying, Riccardo deserves to be deported and is an embarrassment to both his families why they haven't before now sorted his tantrums out reflects marvelously on both set's of parenting skills the spoilt little shit, Charlie doesn't deserve it for being a two faced bitch who over reacts to everything and has a nasty aggressive streak so that leaves Sophie who's a bit thick, slightly damaged and easily lead...


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 3, 2009)

fucking hell roddy is such a petulant little child - if he wins I'm gonna throw mine and everyone elses tellys out of the window.

throwing a strop and vowing never to talk to people EVER AGAIN (for the millionth time) cos his hair's a bit kinky at the back


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> fucking hell roddy is such a petulant little child - if he wins I'm gonna throw mine and everyone elses tellys out of the window.
> 
> throwing a strop and vowing never to talk to people EVER AGAIN (for the millionth time) cos his hair's a bit kinky at the back



he needs a solid kick in ...

for about a week or so...


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 3, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> he needs a solid kick in ...
> 
> for about a week or so...



and then told to shut up

then ignored


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> and then told to shut up
> 
> then ignored



we could just fill his mouth in with cement...


----------



## Bassism (Sep 3, 2009)

Addy said:


> That Beyonce task was fucking brilliant
> 
> Best part of this years show!!!!!!
> 
> I got tears running down my face



Omg I nearly killed myself laughing when Siavash almost stuck his head up David arse. Quality.


----------



## foo (Sep 3, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The thing about David and Lisa that irritates me most is that - for all their alternative lifestyle trappings - they're the most yes-sir-no-sir lickspittle conformists you could ever hope to meet. Horrible, horrible people.



totally agree. 

there's a lot of that about (ime) - a few tatts, a shaven head and you can fool anyone you're a raving anti-establishment rebel  

i'm glad that cowardly twat Lisa's gone...i wonder why Davina liked her so much.


----------



## zit (Sep 3, 2009)

Once Marcus left (The most legendary HM of all time), I wanted Sophie to win, but since BB are clearly trying to destroy Siavash and humiliate him to the absolutely max, I'm now supporting the Vash.

He probably won't win and I won't be upset if Sophie does, but fuck you BB, you're a bunch of cunts, especially for protecting Lisa.

Also, Davina, who has been twittering like crazy throughout the whole series, has disappeared since the Lisa eviction.  She hasn't twitted in days. What a coward.  Can't face all the slagging off she's been getting over the farcical Lisa eviction.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2009)

prolly got a job interview or 5 to attend...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, this is the shittest show ever now!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 3, 2009)

zit said:


> Once Marcus left (The most legendary HM of all time), I wanted Sophie to win, but since BB are clearly trying to destroy Siavash and humiliate him to the absolutely max, I'm now supporting the Vash.
> 
> He probably won't win and I won't be upset if Sophie does, but fuck you BB, you're a bunch of cunts, especially for protecting Lisa.
> 
> Also, Davina, who has been twittering like crazy throughout the whole series, has disappeared since the Lisa eviction.  She hasn't twitted in days. What a coward.  Can't face all the slagging off she's been getting over the farcical Lisa eviction.


Why farcical?


----------



## Bassism (Sep 3, 2009)

foo said:


> i'm glad that cowardly twat Lisa's gone...i wonder why Davina liked her so much.




Because shes a closet lesbian


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 3, 2009)

siavash leaving?????


----------



## Bassism (Sep 3, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> siavash leaving?????



ye good let him. Pussy hole couldn't even hack his own gameplan


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 3, 2009)

he is just being a proper dick.. sitting there almost an hour sitting there talkin outloud...


Davids going up in my estimation....


----------



## Bassism (Sep 3, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> he is just being a proper dick.. sitting there almost an hour sitting there talkin outloud...
> 
> :



What about the "oh I've been seeing the doctor for my voice" ? What a fucking billy bullshitter. 

Like I said Siavash the pussyhole.  He's losing it bad style.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 3, 2009)

Penultimate day *oddsflash!*

Sophie: 1.23
Sivvy: 8.6
Charlie: 23.0
Rodders: 36.0
David: 70.0

So: Sophie has increased her lead as fave, Sivvy has shot out a little due to the "will he won't he go" debacle yesterday. Rodders has swapped places with Charlie. Why? Poll data I assume, I couldn't see much of a reason in the edit (fairly neutral show for everyone I think bar Sivvy). David is the only real no-hoper of the group.

In terms of fan polls Sophie leads all of them by some distance - apart from two large ones that Siavash leads.

I'm still backing Sivvy (and also Rodders) at very large odds. What the hell. Sophie may win but she won't win THAT easily imo. Her position is similar to the Twins in BB8 imo. Pretty, hot faves to win but couldn't really get the voters to pick up the phones. It also strikes me that I can't remember the last time the winner of BB wasn't percieved as a "victim"/bullied in some way. Ant'knee BB6 maybe? Even Belo was clever enough to get across that he was *bullied* into demeaning tasks and behaviour by BB. Anyway, it's clear the only one who could be percieved in that way now in the house is Sivvy. That may count. The other factor that may count in his favour is that Sophie, Charlie and Rodders' fanbases do seem to overlap while Sivvy's fans do seem to stick to their man. If we don't see much voter transference then that could count against Sophie too.

It's still a 7/1 shot, but we'll see.

Can't wait 'till this bollox is over!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 3, 2009)

no way siavish winning after that...
n he is still n there.. noowt on digital spy.. that pissed at him, i checked...

he will be in for some reception if he doesnt walk before friday..


----------



## Bassism (Sep 3, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> David is the only real no-hoper of the group.



Poor lad.  He wont be fussed theres a big fuck off party coming his way when he gets out. Yaaay


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 3, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> Poor lad.  He wont be fussed theres a big fuck off party coming his way when he gets out. Yaaay



yup..
he is loving it.. n I think he deserves it....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 3, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> no way siavish winning after that...
> n he is still n there.. noowt on digital spy.. that pissed at him, i checked...
> 
> he will be in for some reception if he doesnt walk before friday..



Doesn't matter how pissed off people are with him in a positive vote - few people will hate him enough to figure out who stands most chance of winning against him, and then pick up the phone and spend money on someone they're not too bothered about just to make a point.
To some extent if you have a fanbase at this stage, then all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Davids going up in my estimation....


 yeah, I voted for him to win - he hasn't got a hope in hell mind


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 4, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> What about the "oh I've been seeing the doctor for my voice" ? What a fucking billy bullshitter.
> Like I said Siavash the pussyhole.  He's losing it bad style.


I don't agree. I still like him. I think he said that about the doctor not to let on so they all don't kick up a fuss about him going.



Orangesanlemons said:


> Penultimate day *oddsflash!*
> Sophie: 1.23
> Sivvy: 8.6
> Charlie: 23.0
> ...


So is it worth me placing a tenner on Siavash to win? Or best do it another way? Any betting shop?


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> Because shes a closet lesbian



you can stick your rolley eyes where the sun don't shine, sunshine. 

it was a perfectly reasonable question. Lisa was blatantly a favourite of Davina - i wondered why cos the woman has nothing pleasant about her that i could see.

so tonight. it's all over.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 4, 2009)

foo said:


> you can stick your rolley eyes where the sun don't shine, sunshine.
> 
> it was a perfectly reasonable question. Lisa was blatantly a favourite of Davina - i wondered why cos the woman has nothing pleasant about her that i could see.
> 
> so tonight. it's all over.



cos that mccall fella isn't know for their good taste tbf... in th past she's always like the rubbish housemates better...


----------



## zit (Sep 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Why farcical?



Erm... Because it was a farce!? 

No mention of the Freddie bullying. No mention of her aggression. No mention of why she was boo'd.  No mention of anything at all that was negative.

Instead, let's talk about her time at the bus stop, her lurve for David, and their stupid trip to London.

And it was even worse on BBBM.  Davina frantically trying to prevent any criticism of the evil witch.

COMPLETE FARCE.


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2009)

totally agree with all that, zit. but i still can't see why Davina liked her so much...

did Lisa have many fans too? (i find that hard to believe)


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2009)

zit said:


> Erm... Because it was a farce!?
> 
> No mention of the Freddie bullying. No mention of her aggression. No mention of why she was boo'd.  No mention of anything at all that was negative.
> 
> ...



I didn't actually get to see it when it was on.  Does sound wank.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 4, 2009)

If Lisa was voted out weeks ago David may just have been in with a chance i think. 

Big, loud, happy and harmless queen. Seems to enjoy himself in life, Lisa brought him right down


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2009)

harmless?

sure you don't mean gormles?


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you could be right there - last night was really lovely, how all the others gave him a cool birthday. obviously they have a lot of affection for him.

he's still fucking annoying though


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

foo said:


> totally agree with all that, zit. but i still can't see why Davina liked her so much...
> 
> did Lisa have many fans too? (i find that hard to believe)



Rumour is that she was pretty good buddies with a senior production team member from Brum. That was how she got the gig in the first place.
Seeing the amount of protection she got throughout the show and the soft interview I'm quite inclined to believe that now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> So is it worth me placing a tenner on Siavash to win? Or best do it another way? Any betting shop?



If you like, but only if you're fully prepared to lose a tenner! Sophie will probably still win, I just think the odds on Sivvy an Rod are good value all things considered.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I think you could be right there - last night was really lovely, how all the others gave him a cool birthday. obviously they have a lot of affection for him.
> 
> he's still fucking annoying though



Yeah, it thawed my icy heart, actually


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 4, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> If you like, but only if you're fully prepared to lose a tenner! Sophie will probably still win, I just think the odds on Sivvy an Rod are good value all things considered.



Hmm thank you


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive decided...

I want David to win.... not bothered if he doesnt as he wont be either...

gormless, harmless... lovable kinda guy..
deserves it more..


----------



## zit (Sep 4, 2009)

David's house was burgled on Wednesday and quite badly vandalised too (paint thrown all over the place, furniture damaged, sofa slashed with knife etc).


----------



## D'wards (Sep 4, 2009)

zit said:


> David's house was burgled on Wednesday and quite badly vandalised too (paint thrown all over the place, furniture damaged, sofa slashed with knife etc).



Poor sod - there are some evil c-words about.

Be nice if the BB producers sorted it out for him before he got home, but i'm sure theywon't.


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

Fucking Bastards 

I could cry for the lad.  WTF is he gonna think coming home to that its gonna ruin everything for him 
Saw it in the local paper this morning.  What kind of people do something like that??!!?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2009)

David's one of the odd couple that was, the Walter Matthau of the two, with the 32" waist ?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 4, 2009)

zit said:


> David's house was burgled on Wednesday and quite badly vandalised too (paint thrown all over the place, furniture damaged, sofa slashed with knife etc).




poor lad.. he has the background story now to be a real winner...
lol


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 4, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Ive decided...
> 
> I want David to win.... not bothered if he doesnt as he wont be either...
> 
> ...



I think I kindof agree with you a bit

thinking back to when bea was picking on him (in the way she did)

he's a harmless bugger

heart in the right place and all that

Kind of like a big huggable sully bear IYSWIM

I may vote for him.

Plus it would mean more to him to win

I was (i may still) gonna vote for siavash, but dunno


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 4, 2009)

They could tell him the paint splat was designed by Vivienne Westwood


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 4, 2009)

In fact, reading that his house got burgled.

I WILL vote for him


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

Really fucking annoyed about it. Just looked and its everywhere in the papers so maybe that will swing it for him.  He wont be bothered about his flat if he wins I should imagine.


----------



## luke1000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats not fair at all, i am starting to like david to without bitch lisa there


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

luke1000 said:


> Thats not fair at all, i am starting to like david to without bitch lisa there



Hes sweet bit of a diva. I had him handing out fliers for my last dance event.  He got in a strop cos folk were just walking past him, he just chucked all the fliers in the air and flounced off


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Ive decided...
> 
> I want David to win.... not bothered if he doesnt as he wont be either...
> 
> ...



what reward him for being a dull as fuck thick queen?

he'd only waste it on shitty diffusion Vivien Westwood clothes.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh fuck this sympathy vote for the gormless fuck.

Sophie or Siavash should win it, wish I'd bet on Sophie about 7 weeks back when I first thought of it, doh.


----------



## zit (Sep 4, 2009)

Some cynical sods at DS have been suggesting Lisa did it, in order to get a sympathy vote going for David to help him win.

The thought did cross my mind too, I have to say.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2009)

zit said:


> Some cynical sods at DS have been suggesting Lisa did it, in order to get a sympathy vote going for David to help him win.
> 
> The thought did cross my mind too, I have to say.



It crossed my mind that it could be a sympathy vote attempt but it never crossed my mind that Lisa would do it, I reckon the most edgy thing that boring bitch has ever done is smoke inside the yellow lines of a public building.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2009)

Are people actually gonna vote for David because his house got attacked? 

Sophie ftw.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

*oddsflash!*

Sophie: 1.18
Sivvy: 11.5
Charlie: 23.0
Rodders: 28.0
David: 55.0

Let's see how accurate that lot is. I must say all the polls have Sophie winning and pulling away from Sivvy. Davids getting a lot of late support, but it may not be enough to save him. Anything can happen really.


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what reward him for being a dull as fuck thick queen?
> 
> he'd only waste it on shitty diffusion Vivien Westwood clothes.



So fukin what, what would you spend it on? World peace?? ffs.  And no reward him for the genuine thoughtful kind person he really is.  Dont be so mean


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Are people actually gonna vote for David because his house got attacked?
> 
> Sophie ftw.



FUCK knows, we'll soon see. 

 I'm totally Biased because I went to school with the lad and his Auntie lived next door to me.  He's on the Leeds scene and we share some close friends. You can say what ya like he'd just take it on the chin if you said it to his face. 

House attack or not he's still the same fun loving guy he'll always be. I totally feel for him because despite all this hoo ha tonight he's gotta go home to a ransacked house.  In fact he cant even go home because its a crime scene 

Anyways DAVID TO WIN gwarn lad xx


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 4, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> So fukin what, what would you spend it on? World peace?? ffs.  And no reward him for the genuine thoughtful kind person he really is.  Dont be so mean



then he would need to have demonstrated that in the last 6 weeks which he has consummately failed to do... 

I'd tell him not to read this thread though I'd imagine his fragile tantrum ego would cope well with reading first hand blow by blow accounts of precisely why people think he's a twat... 

as he's your mate...


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2009)

That was a shock.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been on holiday since monday. Bit confused but not confused enough to catch up with this thread during an adbreak.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

Rodders evicted first with 11% of the vote. Looks like David DID have enough momentum to take him past the stragglers. Rodders no-shows in finals week did for him in the end. 11% is close by the way, very close. This could get interesting. 
You'd think David would be out next, but...


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> then he would need to have demonstrated that in the last 6 weeks which he has consummately failed to do...
> 
> I'd tell him not to read this thread though I'd imagine his fragile tantrum ego would cope well with reading first hand blow by blow accounts of precisely why people think he's a twat...
> 
> as he's your mate...




Well each to there own and it takes all sorts, we cant all have a silver spoon shoved up up our arse.    He doesn't read on here so who gives a fuck whats been written.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't hate David and don't think he deserves all the flak he gets, seems like a decent enough bloke but he doesn't deserve to win. Simples.


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG hes deffo second nar YAaaaaaaaaaayy


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2009)

Siavash is a complete tool, "guys I think it's like in reverse, first place second place..." 

Siavash or Sophie to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

David STEAMROLLERS his way into the final three. 
Charlie in 4th place with 13.2% of the vote.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 4, 2009)

'I'm surprised I've not been sectioned' says Charlie and they cut to Sree


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

Just before the vote suspension *oddsflash!*

Sophie: 1.15
Sivvy: 5.9
David: 15.0

They would have shared roughly 75% of the vote, lines only reopened for about ten minutes there.
Ooh, the suspense!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2009)

sophie's gonna win? 
does mean we'll get to see her norks now on a regular basis?
excellent!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh good. I like Sophie and Siavash.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2009)

i'm not down with his sartorial choices, but at least he has some kind of look.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2009)

Basswhore said:


> So fukin what, what would you spend it on? World peace?? ffs.  And no reward him for the genuine thoughtful kind person he really is.  Dont be so mean



I don't have a problem with him, he seems like a harmless guy albeit a totally gormless one, I only take issue with the notion that he should be rewarded simply on the basis that he's 'fun lovin' or whatever because he is actually a shit housemate.


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

Bastard third place.  Fukin good on him x


----------



## Bassism (Sep 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I don't have a problem with him, he seems like a harmless guy albeit a totally gormless one, I only take issue with the notion that he should be rewarded simply on the basis that he's 'fun lovin' or whatever because he is actually a shit housemate.


Fuk it man its over and done wi nar as far as am concerned


gud on the lad


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

David got third place with 19% of the vote, the vote being between the final three I believe. So, Sivvy and Sophie. I still think Sophie'll probably win this, but I'd love Sivvy to spring a shocker here. The latest odds have Sophie as a VERY strong fave.

Penultimate Series *oddsflash!*

Sophie: 1.14
Sivvy: 7.8


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't really want siavash to win anymore as I considered betting on him in about week 2.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done Sophie, best person won in the end imo.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 4, 2009)

ah well... much like bb10 so predictable..

good luck sophia


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

Bloody hell! Sophie won with 74.4% of the final vote. That is the biggest winning margin in BB history.
Close? How wrong can you be?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 4, 2009)

Singularly underwhelming.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 4, 2009)

And three years ago this thread would have been buzzing at this point!


----------



## Looby (Sep 4, 2009)

Awww, Sophie is very sweet.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2009)

i have seen her fango


----------



## Wookey (Sep 4, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Awww, Sophie is very sweet.



Like blancmange...


----------



## Looby (Sep 4, 2009)

Wookey said:


> Like blancmange...



I liked the bit where she said she felt accepted and not just seen as a bimbo who gets her boobs out. She's been really kind and funny all the way through. Not the most exciting housemate maybe but she's given me a lot of giggles.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 4, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I liked the bit where she said she felt accepted and not just seen as a bimbo who gets her boobs out. She's been really kind and funny all the way through. Not the most exciting housemate maybe but she's given me a lot of giggles.



She is harmless, and the kind of lass I would really get on with in real life. I'm just being mean coz I was kinda disappointed in the whole final.


----------



## Looby (Sep 4, 2009)

Wookey said:


> She is harmless, and the kind of lass I would really get on with in real life. I'm just being mean coz I was kinda disappointed in the whole final.



It did feel a bit flat. I wondered if that was because I was watching on my own rather than with mates as usual.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2009)

That in all honesty was not a bad BB vintage, until the usual dull final two weeks.
Marcus, Noirin, Sree, Angel, Bea and Freddie were all excellent HMs. Sophie a good girl next door, Sivvy, Roddy, Sophia, Charlie and David all ok entertainment-wise. Tom, Ken, Isaac, Saffia, Benaizir and Hira all had a lot of potential but left too soon imo (BB's fault mostly - the walkers were always going to walk).
Of them all, only Kris, Cairon, Lisa and Karly were complete wastes of space. 

Tasks and production interventions were poor, and the biases displayed by Davina and Lamb were undignified to say the least. Impartiality works best on these spin-off shows. 

No complaints about the winner really. Marcus deserved it, but Sophie's defining moments were singing "Pie Jesus" and dumping Kris (a little spuriously I thought!). She didn't put a foot wrong after Kris left. Siavash trod a riskier path, and in the end BB took revenge for the nominations fiasco. Fair enough (they should really have kicked him out after the first refusal tbf).

Viewer fatigue has seen this show off after ten seasons - that, and the ineptness of the producers - and amen to that. I'll enjoy the next series and be happy to leave it at that.

Same time same place next year folks.


----------



## zit (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm very pleased Sophie has won.  If you can't see how sweet and cute she is during tonight's eviction from her reaction, then you've no soul.

She was by no means my favourite (Marcus was, or Freddie), but I'm happy that she's won.  It could have been a much worse outcome.


----------



## Looby (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with O&L, I've really enjoyed this series and there have been some fucking brilliant housemates. I still want to punch Noirin in the face.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 4, 2009)

I lost interest a bit in the middle somewhere but when the new lot came in I got back into it. I've enjoyed it mostly and I'm glad Sophie (A GIRL YAY!) won. I wouldn't have minded SexySivash winning either. Altho his silliness at times got on my nerves, his girlie screams, LUSH hair, cute smile,ASS and laugh made up for it 



Orangesanlemons said:


> Same time same place next year folks.


Too right, pet!


----------



## Wookey (Sep 4, 2009)

As usual mate, I have enjoyed your analysis as much as the show, many thanks.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 5, 2009)

Enjoy Sophie while you can - she will now enter the world of Zoo and Nuts never to return


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 5, 2009)

The blonde who's self-image was so radically at odds with public perceptions was interesting - her dry crying thing was excellent as was her reaction to being pulled up on it.

I thought, if there was a classic BB character, it was the wonderful Irish femme fatale character.

As for the men . . . * shakes head*


----------



## pboi (Sep 5, 2009)

_her dry crying thing was excellent as was her reaction to being pulled up on it._

what was this?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 5, 2009)

Bea crying


----------



## pboi (Sep 5, 2009)

thought you were talking about sophie, hence the confuion


----------



## zit (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, Sophie never dry cried, it was Bea.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2009)

I didn't really have a favourite to win, but was happy Sophie did.

I did like Charlie though, woulda liked him to come higher.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 5, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaitaminute, there's going to be _another _BB? I thought this was it ffs!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 5, 2009)

i can't believe Sophie won, and by such a huge margin.

Why, folks, why?


----------



## pboi (Sep 5, 2009)

the rule that 90% of people are stupid can be used to explain many things


----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

I know that's a bit outters but it made me lol.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 7, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> i can't believe Sophie won, and by such a huge margin.
> 
> Why, folks, why?



you really need to ask out of those engineered by endermol via  the appalling edits to the show this year to have been up and out she was the only one left who 'deserved' it.  

It was her against a pack of cunts including sivvy who fucked it by refusing to play the game he knew he was entering the house to do...

had he not done that he'd have won it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> i can't believe Sophie won, and by such a huge margin.
> 
> Why, folks, why?



cos she's pretty and nice


----------

